# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  First US case of Ebola

## tangent4ronpaul

CDC news conference on now.

Arrived in US from Liberia with no symptoms, then got sick.

-t

----------


## JK/SEA

just in time for the holidays.

Merry Christmas.

----------


## dillo

well this sucks

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Everyone panic!!!!

----------


## JK/SEA

> Everyone panic!!!!


not yet. Lets give it a few weeks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Don't worry, nothing to see here. We are so advanced and superior here in the US that no disease will ever spread!

----------


## jllundqu

Is anyone really concerned about Ebola being a serious issue in the US?  I'm not.  Jus sayin

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Political correctness has stopped any ideas of quarantine. We'll see what that will bring.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is anyone really concerned about Ebola being a serious issue in the US?  I'm not.  Jus sayin


About 1000 times more concerned that I am about ISIS.

----------


## alucard13mm

TSA would rather harass Americans.. than to maybe screen people who traveled from West Africa into USA. lol.

Lovely.. diseases from Africa and Central/South America. Anyone reading about the respiratory disease with polio like symptoms recently?

----------


## green73

> Everyone panic!!!!





> * EBOLA HITS DALLAS 
>  *


..

----------


## MelissaWV

> Is anyone really concerned about Ebola being a serious issue in the US?  I'm not.  Jus sayin


It depends on where you live, what you do for a living, and what sort of people you interact with on a daily basis.  I'm not terrified, but it has the potential to be a fairly serious issue for me, yeah.

----------


## 69360

Could have been prevented. Travel should have been restricted from Africa.

----------


## jllundqu

> It depends on where you live, what you do for a living, and what sort of people you interact with on a daily basis.  I'm not terrified, but it has the potential to be a fairly serious issue for me, yeah.


Good points.  I do interact with people all over Arizona on a fairly regular basis, but I don't exchange bodily fluids with anyone but the Mrs... 

I would think those in the healthcare industry would be most at-risk.  Would that include you, Melissa?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Good points.  I do interact with people all over Arizona on a fairly regular basis, but I don't exchange bodily fluids with anyone but the Mrs... 
> 
> I would think those in the healthcare industry would be most at-risk.  Would that include you, Melissa?


That would include me, and by location and people I was thinking more directly of those in metro hospitals that see a great deal of lower income and undocumented patients.  At those places, you see little blooms of things like H1N1, TB, and I would guess this would follow a similar vector.  People in crowded waiting areas also don't always cover their mouths, and I will spare you what happens in the seats of shopping carts or in waiting room chairs when someone has a sick infant/toddler.  Even then, it's a remote chance of catching anything, but as Brian pointed out it's 1000 times more likely than any boogey man danger from overseas terrorists.

----------


## TheCount

> Travel should have been restricted from Africa.


By whom how?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Is anyone really concerned about Ebola being a serious issue in the US?  I'm not.  Jus sayin


I'm not *un*concerned about it.  I expect there will be deaths here in the U.S. from Ebola.  It sucks to be those people and their loved ones.  I don't expect it will wipe out half of the country, no.  Just enough deaths to take away more civil liberties?  sure.

----------


## dillo

good job TSA keeping us safe

----------


## 69360

> By whom how?


Don't allow flights from Ebola countries. I don't know if they go direct, but anyway. Don't allow anyone who's passport has a stamp from an Ebola country into the US.

You'll never get everyone, but those should have been basic precautions.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

You aren't likely to die from Ebola.  Sure, it's a deadly disease but with modern medical treatment (NOT available in Africa) the fatality rate can be reduced to somewhere around 50%.  That's not good, but it's better than in Africa where it's about 90%.  I for one do not want to get Ebola but we really need to put it into perspective.  Only a small percentage of people will come down with it and half of them will survive.  Perhaps the threat of Ebola spreading here will result in a cure.  Only time will tell but please, don't panic...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

This isn't giving me confidence...

A Liberian national hops on a plane on the 19th, arrives here on the 20th.
4 days later he starts developing symptoms (becomes contagious)
2 days later he's really not feeling good so goes to the ER...  *They kick him loose (facepalm)*
2 days later either he comes back on his own or guys in bunnysuites show up at his door and drag him in - unknown which.
so after wandering around for 4 days when contagious he lands in isolation.  They do a test and it comes back positive today.

The only up side here is that he only had contact with a dozen or two people those 4 days (+everyone in the ER first visit).
So the plus side is they can probably stop it with contact tracing.

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm not *un*concerned about it.  I expect there will be deaths here in the U.S. from Ebola.  It sucks to be those people and their loved ones.  I don't expect it will wipe out half of the country, no.  Just enough deaths to take away more civil liberties?  sure.


No problems. If anyone in your household is running a fever, you will be escorted to your quarantine camp.

----------


## donnay

> I'm not *un*concerned about it.  I expect there will be deaths here in the U.S. from Ebola.  It sucks to be those people and their loved ones.  I don't expect it will wipe out half of the country, no.  Just enough deaths to take away more civil liberties?  sure.


Bring Martial Law as well.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> No problems. If anyone in your household is running a fever, you will be escorted to your quarantine camp.


Except they'll be wearing bunny suits while toting the guns.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Bring Martial Law as well.


That's crazy talk! That would never happen in the USSA. Well, except for maybe New Orleans. And Boston. Dallas next?

----------


## donnay

*CDC Warns Funeral Homes in U.S. to Prepare For Ebola Victims
Recommendations caution workers not to embalm corpses
*
by Paul Joseph Watson | September 30, 2014 

The Centers for Disease Control is advising funeral homes in the United States on how to handle the remains of Ebola victims, although officials are keen to stress that the development is not a cause for alarm.

(*Video*)

A three page list of recommendations instructs funeral workers to wear protective gear while handling Ebola victims, as well as warning them not to carry out autopsies or to embalm corpses.

“If the outbreak of the potentially deadly virus is in West Africa, why are funeral homes in America being given guidelines?” asks WFSB.com.

Last night it was revealed that a Dallas hospital is holding a potential Ebola victim in “strict isolation” after the patient was admitted based on symptoms and “recent travel history.”

Alysia English, Executive Director of the Georgia Funeral Directors Association, dismissed suggestions that Americans should be alarmed by the recommendations.

“Absolutely not. In fact, if they weren’t hearing about it, they should be a whole lot more concerned,” said English.

As we reported earlier this month, the U.S. State Department ordered 160,000 Ebola hazmat suits, prompting concerns that officials were preparing for an outbreak within the United States.

While Ebola has so far been confined to the continent of Africa, speculation has arisen that the virus could have gone airborne to at least a limited extent. 

*Continued...*

----------


## TheCount

> Don't allow flights


Who should do this?

Who makes the decision?

How would you prevent someone from, say, flying to an adjacent city in Canada, Mexico, or the Caribbean and then taking a connecting flight into the states?





> Don't allow anyone who's passport has a stamp from an Ebola country into the US.


You think that we should prohibit US citizens from entering the US?

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Who should do this?
> 
> Who makes the decision?


Under the Public Health Service Act of 1944, the Surgeon General has sole authority to make and enforce quarantine. Unless you are from the WW2 generation you have no personal experience with large quarantines.




> You think that we should prohibit US citizens from entering the US?


If their passport has a stamp from a known country less than 90 days old, yes. House them at the Federal facility on Plum Island until they clear.

XNN

----------


## johnwk

Today on FoxNews during the CDCs press conferences the public was repeatedly misled about the spread of the Ebola virus. It was asserted a number of times that the spread of the Ebola virus is not spread through the air and one must come in contact with the bodily fluids of an infected person to contract the virus.

 Well, it may be technically accurate to say that one must come in contact with the bodily fluids of an infected person to contract the virus. However, if an infected person coughs or sneezes onto an open wound of another individual, that individual does come in contact with the body fluids of the infected person and the bodily fluids were transmitted through the air! So, why is the CDC asserting the Ebola virus cannot be spread through the air? Do they not consider a person who comes in contact with an infected person's bodily fluids which are transmitted by a cough or sneezing something other than an airborne transmission? If so, what is the technical term used to describe transmission of bodily fluids by coughing and sneezing?


 JWK

----------


## 69360

> Who should do this?
> 
> Who makes the decision?
> 
> How would you prevent someone from, say, flying to an adjacent city in Canada, Mexico, or the Caribbean and then taking a connecting flight into the states?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that we should prohibit US citizens from entering the US?


Yes, we should prohibit citizens from re-entering if they traveled there. 

Checking passports for stamps should catch most even if they stopped somewhere else first. Obviously it won't be perfect. 

Homeland and CBP can do it. It wouldn't be particularly difficult.

----------


## Carlybee

> TSA would rather harass Americans.. than to maybe screen people who traveled from West Africa into USA. lol.
> 
> Lovely.. diseases from Africa and Central/South America. Anyone reading about the respiratory disease with polio like symptoms recently?



Their idea of screening is using the same pair of gloves for every crotch grab

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Personally I'd recommend a 24 day quarantine on entry, only for persons who have been inside the plague zone in the last month.  It would seem that it takes 21 days for symptoms to manifest, so this would bullet-proof guarantee that it never made to the wild in the US.  Just add the disclosure to flights/boats and such into the US, that if they have been inside an Ebola zone in the last month, then they will be quarantined for 24 days on entry.  Have them agree to it specifically to get on the airplane, or if they do not agree they can spend a month away from a plague zone before coming to the US and then they can bypass the quarantine. This power would come from the power to regulate foreign commerce (travel being a form of commerce) for which I think a quarantine lasting only the length of Ebola incubation (or long enough to be certain it is not present) is a reasonable measure.  Congress does have the power to prevent the transmission of foreign sicknesses into the US via private and commercial travel, given the original contemporary definition of 'commerce' included private and commercial travel.

I don't really like it, but I don't see a Constitutional violation, and I do believe it is a reasonable measure for travellers to the US who have recently been in direct contact with Ebola infected areas to make sure they are not infected before cutting them loose into the wild.  

Forum anarchists will despise me but whatever.  I never claimed to be an anarchist, I am a Constitutionalist

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Political correctness has stopped any ideas of quarantine. We'll see what that will bring.


And later in the thread:




> No problems. If anyone in your household is running a fever, you will be escorted to your quarantine camp.
> 
> Attachment 3150
> 
> Attachment 3147
> 
> Attachment 3148


Is 'Brian4Liberty' a handle that a few different people use to post under or something?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Personally I'd recommend a 24 day quarantine on entry, only for persons who have been inside the plague zone in the last month.  It would seem that it takes 21 days for symptoms to manifest, so this would bullet-proof guarantee that it never made to the wild in the US.  Just add the disclosure to flights/boats and such into the US, that if they have been inside an Ebola zone in the last month, then they will be quarantined for 24 days on entry.  Have them agree to it specifically to get on the airplane, or if they do not agree they can spend a month away from a plague zone before coming to the US and then they can bypass the quarantine. This power would come from the power to regulate foreign commerce (travel being a form of commerce) for which I think a quarantine lasting only the length of Ebola incubation (or long enough to be certain it is not present) is a reasonable measure.  Congress does have the power to prevent the transmission of foreign sicknesses into the US via private and commercial travel, given the original contemporary definition of 'commerce' included private and commercial travel.
> 
> *I don't really like it, but I don't see a Constitutional violation*, and I do believe it is a reasonable measure for travellers to the US who have recently been in direct contact with Ebola infected areas to make sure they are not infected before cutting them loose into the wild.  
> 
> Forum anarchists will despise me but whatever.  I never claimed to be an anarchist, I am a Constitutionalist


If that's how supposed constitutionalists view the document, why should people like myself take it seriously at all? Wasn't the whole point that if something isn't clearly stated in the document, that the government doesn't have the authority to undertake such an action? Please educate me as to the differences between what you did in this post and what progressives argue with welfare and any number of government action to combat [insert problem here].

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Do they not consider a person who comes in contact with an infected person's bodily fluids which are transmitted by a cough or sneezing something other than an airborne transmission? If so, what is the technical term used to describe transmission of bodily fluids by coughing and sneezing?
> 
> JWK


Droplet spread.

think about it this way: Technically there is a difference.  Airborne is your sick and breathe out.  viri in your lungs floats around, gets sucked up into a ventilation duct and some pour sucker 4 doors downs gets sick.  droplet is more like it had the dispersal characteristics of a spit wad shooter.  if flies and lands somewhere.  if that's someones eye or they touch where it landed and their hand ends up at their mouth, they get sick.

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm not *un*concerned about it.  I expect there will be deaths here in the U.S. from Ebola.  It sucks to be those people and their loved ones.  I don't expect it will wipe out half of the country, no.  *Just enough deaths to take away more civil liberties?  sure*.


That.

That is all you need to know.

Assuming this is *not* the start of the zombie apocalypse, nothing of any great importance will come out of this *except* for the loss of *more* liberty.

----------


## idiom



----------


## MelissaWV

Symptons   My God.  It's worse than I thought.

----------


## Dr.3D

> 


Seems like they should quarantine those identified persons for a full 21 days.   If they don't, what's to keep them from passing it on to more persons to be identified at a future date?

----------


## Carlybee

Well I'm stocking up on immune building stuff and stuff with antiviral properties anyway.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> If that's how supposed constitutionalists view the document, why should people like myself take it seriously at all? Wasn't the whole point that if something isn't clearly stated in the document, that the government doesn't have the authority to undertake such an action? Please educate me as to the differences between what you did in this post and what progressives argue with welfare and any number of government action to combat [insert problem here].


How exactly is "Congress shall have the power...To regulate Commerce with foreign Nations, and among the several States, and with the Indian Tribes." not clearly stated?  It's in English, and the syntax is constructed simply enough.  What's confusing about it?

----------


## Inkblots

> Everyone panic!!!!


When in danger or in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout.

----------


## Carlybee

About the patient

An adult male, with a recent history of travel to West Africa

Traveling to the U.S. to visit family, per the CDC

Patient does not appear to have been a health care worker assisting with effort, per CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden

"This patient undoubtedly had close contact with someone who was sick with Ebola, or who died from it," Frieden said.


Status of the patient

The patient is currently under intensive care

Officials will not release additional details, citing patient confidentiality

Patient is communicating and expressing hunger, according to officials speaking at the Texas press conference


Patient timeline

Patient traveled from Liberia on September 19

Arrive in U.S. on September 20

Developed symptoms on 9/24

Sought treatment on 9/26, but was sent back home; discharged with antibiotics

Patient admitted to hospital on 9/28

Ebola test came back positive at 1:22pm Tuesday Houston time.

----------


## euphemia

Hospitality industry here.  Someone licks their fingers before counting money....

----------


## donnay

My sister just left this hospital too.

----------


## FindLiberty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU0d8kpybVg

----------


## navy-vet

> Don't worry, nothing to see here. We are so advanced and superior here in the US that no disease will ever spread!


lol yeah that's what I was thinking. It's what they have been declaring since this began

----------


## Carlybee

> My sister just left this hospital too.


He sought treatment and was sent home before he ended up back there ...cringe....

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> About the patient
> 
> An adult male, with a recent history of travel to West Africa
> 
> Traveling to the U.S. to visit family, per the CDC
> 
> Patient does not appear to have been a health care worker assisting with effort, per CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden
> 
> "This patient undoubtedly had close contact with someone who was sick with Ebola, or who died from it," Frieden said.
> ...


If you have Ebola and are hungry, you are recovering.  If you complain about the food, you are about ready for discharge.

People that get palliative care within the first 5 days of showing symptoms have very good recovery prospects.  People that present in days 6-8+ generally die.






> Patient timeline
> 
> Patient traveled from Liberia on September 19
> 
> Arrive in U.S. on September 20
> 
> Developed symptoms on 9/24
> 
> *Sought treatment on 9/26, but was sent back home; discharged with antibiotics* *<== MAJOR Public Health System $#@! UP!!!* 
> ...


-t

----------


## brushfire

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU0d8kpybVg


Was looking for Kareem's version LOL...  Still kinda interesting for anyone who watched this back in the day:

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

To be prudent, and respond to this threat with appropriate action, I propose the following course of action.

1. Immediately kill and burn anyone that presents any signs of illness, or has come within 30 feet of anyone that is ill. 

That should take care of it.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> To be prudent, and respond to this threat with appropriate action, I propose the following course of action.
> 
> 1. Immediately kill and burn anyone that presents any signs of illness, or has come within 30 feet of anyone that is ill. 
> 
> That should take care of it.


I'm getting my chainsaw.
That will teach that dang virus!


-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> And later in the thread:
> 
> Is 'Brian4Liberty' a handle that a few different people use to post under or something?


No. The two posts you quoted simply means that if you don't quarantine over there, you invite martial law over here.

Stopping flights in and out of Ebola hot-zones is hardly mentioned. It's considered politically incorrect, or cruel, or mean or elitist or even racist. Hell, Obama would probably have the gall to claim that it is unconstitutional.

On the other hand, they have no problem implementing martial law in the US for unreasonable cause. There was no justification for house to house gun confiscation in New Orleans. There was no reasonable cause for city wide "shelter in place" or martial law in the Boston area.

If it does start to spread in the US, you can bank on the fact that the measures will eventually be far more draconian than just stopping flights.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> An adult male, with a recent history of travel to West Africa
> 
> Traveling to the U.S. to visit family, per the CDC
> ...
> *"This patient undoubtedly had close contact with someone who was sick with Ebola, or who died from it," Frieden said.*
> ...
> The patient is currently under intensive care


Close contact? How close? Sure Frieden, whatever you say.

This sequence of events provides a valuable lesson:

- If you are in an Ebola break-out zone and think you are exposed, your best bet is to immediately jump on a jet to the US where you will get first class medical treatment.

----------


## Carlybee

"The City of Dallas has activated their Emergency Operations Center and is on Level 2: High Readiness after receiving confirmation that Dallas has the first diagnosed Ebola case in the nation."
- Dallas Office of Emergency Management

----------


## invisible

> Stopping flights in and out of Ebola hot-zones is hardly mentioned. It's considered politically incorrect, or cruel, or mean or elitist or even racist. Hell, Obama would probably have the gall to claim that it is unconstitutional.


It's just too easy to do, and would make far too much sense.




> If it does start to spread in the US, you can bank on the fact that the measures will eventually be far more draconian than just stopping flights.


Unfortunately, this is the bottom line.

----------


## alucard13mm

Stock up on cigarettes... you can probably trade cigarettes for water, fuel, ammo/guns, and food. Maybe even hire some guards too. 

Maybe the dollar will collapse and we resort to a barter system?

----------


## devil21

Great excuse to put the executive order authorizing detention/quarantine of anyone with suspected ebola, but written as a broadly defined respiratory disease, into action.  I've thought for a while that the intentional illegal immigrant influx was meant to be a test run for the FEMA camp facilities (see: rex 84) before something larger happens (or is alleged to have happened) that puts them into general usage.  I hope I'm wrong and connecting dots that shouldn't be connected but this ebola stuff, along with the illegals in detention centers, and the recent Georgia Guidestones activity, Holder's pending resignation, effort to move public further away from the WH, etc look coordinated to me.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> No. The two posts you quoted simply means that if you don't quarantine over there, you invite martial law over here.
> 
> Stopping flights in and out of Ebola hot-zones is hardly mentioned. It's considered politically incorrect, or cruel, or mean or elitist or even racist. Hell, Obama would probably have the gall to claim that it is unconstitutional.
> 
> On the other hand, they have no problem implementing martial law in the US for unreasonable cause. There was no justification for house to house gun confiscation in New Orleans. There was no reasonable cause for city wide "shelter in place" or martial law in the Boston area.
> 
> If it does start to spread in the US, you can bank on the fact that the measures will eventually be far more draconian than just stopping flights.


Quarantine and martial law.  Quarantine usually means individual quarantine.  They recently finished a martial law level quarantine in Sierra Leone for 3 days - shelter in place.  It worked.  They broke the exponential curve of new cases.  They also knocked on every door in the slums and provided education.  In the process, they discovered 120 unknown cases that needed individual quarantine.  It worked, WOW! DID IT WORK!

Until recently, all commercial airlines flying into and out of the hot zone stopped service to those locations.  One recently resumed service and we got a USA Ebola case as a result.  Beyond that, AirWHO (actually the UN Food Program, who charter their aircraft) were the only ones flying relief peeps and supplies in.  That means shortages of health workers and the materials they need.  That means Ebola 1, MSF and others 0.  Now the US mil is providing air support.  It's helped!

Surprised you didn't mention the martial law lockdown/shelter in place currently going on in NE PA right now.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> "The City of Dallas has activated their Emergency Operations Center and is on Level 2: High Readiness after receiving confirmation that Dallas has the first diagnosed Ebola case in the nation."
> - Dallas Office of Emergency Management


The EBS system that is supposed to be a *MONTHLY* test but goes off daily, sometimes multiple times daily, though usually at 4:30 am or so, is now a *WEELKY* test and still goes off daily - only now like at 10:30am and actually stepped on Obama doing a national level broadcast across many channels.  This had to do with the ISIL threat, btw...

Oh, it's not just the airlines either.  The relief community is having a lot of problems getting a oil tanker to come into that port, not to mention a cargo ship with supplies and transport so they can collect bodies and dispose of them.

-t

----------


## Carlybee

I feel like I am living in an episode of the Twilight Zone

----------


## pcosmar

Seriously,,
Who *did not* see this coming?

----------


## invisible

> Seriously,,
> Who *did not* see this coming?


Yup, as soon as they brought that first guy to Atlanta.  Seems like someone almost wanted, invited it to happen.  Now, follow the money as the story unfolds, and see who benefits.

----------


## FloralScent

> By whom how?


The Federal government, this is one of the few legitimate powers they have.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Political correctness has stopped any ideas of quarantine. We'll see what that will bring.


Political correctness?  I'm aware of political correctness when it comes to religion, sex, politics, gender/orientation/race, but I've never heard of political correctness when it comes to quarantining sick individuals.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Political correctness?  I'm aware of political correctness when it comes to religion, sex, politics, gender/orientation/race, but I've never heard of political correctness when it comes to quarantining sick individuals.


You are a mean, terrible person if you in any way suggest that a person should not be able to come into the US after exposure to Ebola. You are twice as mean if that person is a non-citizen (the CDC doctor today refused to answer a question about the citizenship of the Ebola patient). You are triple mean if that person is coming from an impoverished nation. You are quadruple mean (and a racist) if that nation has a majority of people who are ordained as a minority in the United States.

Now if that person were coming from, say, Russia or Iran, then a quarantine on that entire nation would be in order, along with sanctions and a possible dropping of fire bombs for sterilization and decontamination.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

*PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES TO THE RESCUE!!!!*

Next we will see a vaccine being recommended by the CDC for all school aged children as a preventative approach to a disease that has no real need for such drastic measures. Endorsed by our government in the interest of the lobbyists who are hell bent on pushing their unneeded drugs on the consumer.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I feel like I am living in an episode of the Twilight Zone


Whatever do you mean?.... lol.

I remember you saying this would occur (you might have even used Dallas as an example[?]) but regardless, slippery slope is slippery.

ETA: FFS, me too.

----------


## mad cow

> *PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES TO THE RESCUE!!!!*
> 
> Next we will see a vaccine being recommended by the CDC for all school aged children as a preventative approach to a disease that has no real need for such drastic measures. Endorsed by our government in the interest of the lobbyists who are hell bent on pushing their unneeded drugs on the consumer.


Don't want an Ebola vaccine,don't get an Ebola vaccine
If somebody comes up with a successful Ebola vaccine,I will stand in line to get one.
And I won't stand in line for free beer.

----------


## jkob

wake me when somebody has actually caught it outside of west Africa

dont believe the hype

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> Don't want an Ebola vaccine,don't get an Ebola vaccine
> If somebody comes up with a successful Ebola vaccine,I will stand in line to get one.
> And I won't stand in line for free beer.


The danger of this disease becoming wide spread is being over hyped. Rushing a vaccine to market has the potential to be very harmful. If there were people in contact with victims of the disease then of course. However, the pharmaceutical companies don't invest millions of dollars into development of a vaccine for it to only be administered to hundreds or thousand, but on the scale of hundreds of thousands if not millions. Otherwise they see no profit from their efforts. I wouldn't be surprised if they dont dedicate enough expenditures to the development until they deem it financially beneficial and have the support of the government behind widespread distribution to those who have no risk of contracting the disease.

----------


## mad cow

> Rushing a vaccine to market has the potential to be very harmful.


How so?I am talking about a *successful* vaccine here.The sooner the better.



> If there were people in contact with victims of the disease then of course


I would pay $100 dollars tomorrow for a *successful* vaccine which would inoculate me from people who met people who flew on the same airline or ate in the same restaurant or stayed in the same hotel or rode the same bus as people who were in any kind of close contact with victims of this disease.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Personally I'd recommend a *24 day* quarantine on entry, only for persons who have been inside the plague zone in the last month.  It would seem that it takes 21 days for symptoms to manifest, so this would bullet-proof guarantee that it never made to the wild in the US.  Just add the disclosure to flights/boats and such into the US, that if they have been inside an Ebola zone in the last month, then they will be quarantined for 24 days on entry.


28 days. 28 days later I think is how the movie went. 

But seriously, I do think it's laughable that in the ER I work in, we have a personal protection kit for Ebola. *A* kit. As in, one. 'Guess it's gonna be a mad dash for the kit if someone comes in with the symptoms while the rest of us are just, well, screwed, to put it politely.

This gonna be me when the outbreak gets bad:

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> How so?I am talking about a *successful* vaccine here.The sooner the better.


It's happened with mercury in flu formulas in the past. And many vaccines have not seen long term clinical trials to know the full outcome of the effect. I happen to believe that we are highly complicated biological creatures who can easily be negatively effected by environmental contaminants as well as well intended drugs. It's much to difficult for "modern" science to detect the adverse effects of such things. Neurological disorders are often chalked up to all sorts of guesswork. How much more intelligent might we have been if you could remove all the contaminants we have been exposed to in your lifetime. When you think of it that way you have to way the risk with the side effects.




> I would pay $100 dollars tomorrow for a *successful* vaccine which would inoculate me from people who met people who flew on the same airline or ate in the same restaurant or stayed in the same hotel or rode the same bus as people who were in any kind of close contact with victims of this disease.


And you would be wise to in this circumstance. My wife works as a nurse for the CDC here in our city in Taiwan. She monitored *potential* SARS patients who merely had flu like symptoms. Anyone with a flu was quarantined to their homes. Yet there was never a vaccine nor was it as contagious as billed. The Ebola virus is spread in the same way as SARS. Through bodily fluids.

When the H1N1 and bird flu scares were in full force, the H1N1 vaccine was being administered through my wife's office and many of the doctors and nurses opted out of having their children receive inoculations at the local schools because they believed it to be an over reaction as did me and my wife. So our daughter never received the injection.

I teach at a medial university where my wife graduated from and many realize the money making aspects of the pharmaceutical industry when it came to H1N1.

----------


## mad cow

> I happen to believe that we are highly complicated biological creatures who can easily be negatively effected by environmental contaminants as well as well intended drugs.


And I happen to believe that we are highly complicated biological creatures who can easily be negatively effected by the Ebola virus.
I will take my chances with the mercury.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Welp, I gotta admit this:

The idea of a pandemic outbreak of a disease that holds the high probability of death by bleeding out through your $#@! and eyeballs as your internal organs turn to mush, would probably have me standing in line for a vaccine as well.

Which is, if there are any nefarious actors in this unfolding drama outside of naturally occurring disease vectors, just what Theye want.

----------


## devil21

> Welp, I gotta admit this:
> 
> The idea of a pandemic outbreak of a disease that holds the high probability of death by bleeding out through your $#@! and eyeballs as your internal organs turn to mush, would probably have me standing in line for a vaccine as well.


Wut?

----------


## TheTexan

Just a thought, but maybe this was the doing of ISIS??

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Just a thought, but maybe this was the doing of ISIS??

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

hey, fractional reserve lending... of course the people are stuck with the loans/debt, Big Pharma is stuck with the profits, and Big Government is stuck with the campaign contributions/lobbying.  Whata racket.








> *PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES TO THE RESCUE!!!!*
> 
> Next we will see a vaccine being recommended by the CDC for all school aged children as a preventative approach to a disease that has no real need for such drastic measures. Endorsed by our government in the interest of the lobbyists who are hell bent on pushing their unneeded drugs on the consumer.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Droplet spread.
> 
> think about it this way: Technically there is a difference.  Airborne is your sick and breathe out.  viri in your lungs floats around, gets sucked up into a ventilation duct and some pour sucker 4 doors downs gets sick.  droplet is more like it had the dispersal characteristics of a spit wad shooter.  if flies and lands somewhere.  if that's someones eye or they touch where it landed and their hand ends up at their mouth, they get sick.
> 
> -t


The Glorious Leader assures me that there are no body fluids being spread here.



XNN

----------


## FindLiberty

Moral hazards make a disease far worse than it needs to be (public fear panic / ignorance, power mad "authorities", greed / profit motive, medical / media BS errors such as antibiotics or un-proven long term effects of anti-viral or vaccinations).

If this was a insane population reduction scheme, they'd be keeping entire flights of passengers huddled close together in the hallways of the airports for 20 days whenever a single arriving passenger was suspected of being infected. After removing the obviously sick person after a week of horrid living conditions at the airport, they'd let all the other passengers scurry home or to their connecting flights so they could spread the infection geometrically.

----------


## Carlybee

Possible second case being reported in Dallas...family member of the infected man.  Not confirmed...just read some radio station announced it.

----------


## ghengis86

> Possible second case being reported in Dallas...family member of the infected man.  Not confirmed...just read some radio station announced it.



http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...second-us-case

----------


## Carlybee

> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...second-us-case



Thanks. I'm sure they will be checking anyone they know he was in contact with.

----------


## ghengis86

> Thanks. I'm sure they will be checking anyone they know he was in contact with.


right...like all the people on the plane, the airport personnel, the people stateside, the people who first saw him and then discharged him with a perscription for anitbiotics, the people who were in line with him waiting to fill the perscription, all the door knobs he touched, etc., etc.

it doesn't have to be airborne to be a serious threat.  the BS with which our dear leaders are responding to this makes you almost think it's intentional.

----------


## pcosmar

> How so?I am talking about a *successful* vaccine here.The sooner the better.
> 
> I would pay $100 dollars tomorrow for a *successful* vaccine which would inoculate me from people who met people who flew on the same airline or ate in the same restaurant or stayed in the same hotel or rode the same bus as people who were in any kind of close contact with victims of this disease.


http://www.thestar.com/life/health_w...in_europe.html
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?s...id=newsarchive




> The contamination incident, which is being investigated by the four European countries, came to light when the subcontractor in the Czech Republic inoculated ferrets with the product and they died. Ferrets shouldn't die from exposure to human H3N2 flu viruses.
> 
> Public health authorities concerned about what has been described as a "serious error" on Baxter's part have assumed the death of the ferrets meant the H5N1 virus in the product was live. But the company, Baxter International Inc., has been parsimonious about the amount of information it has released about the event.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/baxter-admits-...#ixzz3Eu2gonXw


Be careful who you trust.

----------


## Acala

I hate to rain on a good panic parade, but, contrary to the thread title, this is NOT the first US case of ebola.  This is just another case of someone contracting ebola in Africa.  It may lead to the first US case of ebola, but this ain't it.

----------


## JK/SEA

wake me up when its announced members of Congress are ill with Ebola.....

till then, continue with the D3 vitamin, and 3 shots of tequila every 2 hours.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Just a thought, but maybe this was the doing of ISIS??


Yes. Definitely.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Seeing that they sent the guy home on the 26th even though he showed symptoms makes me think they wanted more people infected. But I'm a conspiracy nut so .....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> wake me when somebody has actually caught it outside of west Africa
> 
> dont believe the hype


You awake yet? Apparently someone just caught it outside of West Africa behind this guy.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Seriously,,
> Who *did not* see this coming?


Everyone *should have* saw this coming, considering top scientists have said it, and it's been plotted that there was a 1 in 5 chance of it being spread to America by the end of September.




> Yup, as soon as they brought that first guy to Atlanta.  Seems like someone almost wanted, invited it to happen.  Now, follow the money as the story unfolds, and see who benefits.


"That first guy" was an American doctor who recovered 100%, didn't infect anyone else, and was in strict isolation.  It's amazing what IV fluids will do with ebola patients - we have them, most third-world countries have them, but in extremely limited supplies.  If you can keep an ebola patient's fluid levels steady, their chance of surviving is high. 




> right...like all the people on the plane, the airport personnel, the people stateside, the people who first saw him and then discharged him with a perscription for anitbiotics, the people who were in line with him waiting to fill the perscription, all the door knobs he touched, etc., etc.
> 
> it doesn't have to be airborne to be a serious threat.  the BS with which our dear leaders are responding to this makes you almost think it's intentional.


Unless the doorknob was vomited on, ejaculated on, or bled on, and a person touched it with a untreated and unbandaged laceration, it won't spread.  Ebola can not spread during it's incubation period.




> I hate to rain on a good panic parade, but, contrary to the thread title, this is NOT the first US case of ebola.  This is just another case of someone contracting ebola in Africa.  It may lead to the first US case of ebola, but this ain't it.


Yep.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Seeing that they sent the guy home on the 26th even though he showed symptoms makes me think they wanted more people infected. But I'm a conspiracy nut so .....


It's unfortunately the American/Allopathic "way" to diagnose and treat most medical ailments.  10 minute sit down with a doctor, and a prescription given at the end.  Even for viral infections, of which antibiotics are of no use... which contributes heavily to the issue of antibiotic-resistant bacteria.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Unless the doorknob was vomited on, ejaculated on, or bled on, and a person touched it with a untreated and unbandaged laceration, it won't spread.  Ebola can not spread during it's incubation period.


Thank goodness! Otherwise medical professionals would be saying health workers need optimal respiratory protection for Ebola.

XNN

----------


## Edward777

No need to worry -- Obama says we are all safe.  We are supposed to be afraid of libertarians and Russians.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> No need to worry -- Obama says we are all safe.  We are supposed to be afraid of libertarians and Russians.


You forgot about ISIS.  Never forget about ISIS.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I hate to rain on a good panic parade, but, contrary to the thread title, this is NOT the first US case of ebola.  This is just another case of someone contracting ebola in Africa.  It may lead to the first US case of ebola, but this ain't it.


It is the first WILD case of Ebola.  The others were brought in under controlled conditions.  

-t

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Ambulance 37 which transported him to the hospital has been cordoned off. There are concerns after it was used to move patients for two days after the Ebola patient but *hospital officials have reassured citizens that it was properly sterilized.*


http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/10/n...did-he-infect/

then why "cordon it off" now?  And what is "proper sterilization" for Ebola contamination?

----------


## Carlybee

> Thank goodness! Otherwise medical professionals would be saying health workers need optimal respiratory protection for Ebola.
> 
> XNN



My husband is an expediter for a major hospital here and he just got an order for "extra" masks.

----------


## Carlybee

> right...like all the people on the plane, the airport personnel, the people stateside, the people who first saw him and then discharged him with a perscription for anitbiotics, the people who were in line with him waiting to fill the perscription, all the door knobs he touched, etc., etc.
> 
> it doesn't have to be airborne to be a serious threat.  the BS with which our dear leaders are responding to this makes you almost think it's intentional.


I'm sure it was intentional. I guess bird flu didn't freak everyone out well enough.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

It doesn't take a scientist to determine that we are at risk for an Ebola infection in the US, when the US hangs a neon sign on the front door soliciting Ebola victims to come to the US and run around for a while.

----------


## donnay

> Seeing that they sent the guy home on the 26th even though he showed symptoms makes me think they wanted more people infected. But I'm a conspiracy nut so .....



At the press conference they are holding right now (in Dallas) the spokesmen for the Texas Health Institute said they have been training for Ebola for a long time.  Yet this man came in and they sent him home with antibiotics.  

Yeah I know I feel safe.  SMDH.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *DALLAS (AP) -- Texas Gov. Rick Perry says a handful of school-aged children who had contact with a man diagnosed with Ebola are being monitored.*


More:http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...10-01-13-20-13

----------


## Keith and stuff

I'm glad I'm more than 1,500 miles away from Dallas!

----------


## Dr.3D

> I'm glad I'm more than 1,500 miles away from Dallas!


I'm sure people are regularly flying in and out of the airport, so it's not like Ebola can't spread all over the country.  Ebola has wings.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'm sure people are regularly flying in and out of the airport, so it's not like Ebola can't spread all over the country.  Ebola has wings.


I wonder how many people from my area attended the Saints/Cowboys game in Dallas Sunday night?  Probably no more than maybe 10,000 or 20,000 right?   

I've got nothing to worry about.

----------


## JK/SEA

so, this is how it all ends....damn....anti-climatic if you ask me. I was almost positive a large CME or GRB would take us out...but a silly virus?...

oh well..

GO SEAHAWKS.

----------


## donnay

> I'm glad I'm more than 1,500 miles away from Dallas!



There are no direct flights into Dallas from Liberia.

----------


## ghengis86

> There are no direct flights into Dallas from Liberia.


I believe there were two to three stops (Heathrow, Brussels, ??).  Another guy that came from Brussels is under observation, suspicion.  plus, 5 children in four schools under observation.

just $#@!ing great.  i've got a colleague coming home from Mexico via....Dallas!  this should be good....

----------


## donnay

> I believe there were two to three stops (Heathrow, Brussels, ??).  Another guy that came from Brussels is under observation, suspicion.  plus, 5 children in four schools under observation.
> 
> just $#@!ing great.  i've got a colleague coming home from Mexico via....Dallas!  this should be good....


My sister was in this hospital two weeks ago.  She has to see doctors at Presby. Dallas every two weeks since released from hospital.  I told her she needs to stay away.  Her immune system has been compromised due to a month long use of antibiotics.  I hope and pray she takes heed.

----------


## Carlybee

> My sister was in this hospital two weeks ago.  She has to see doctors at Presby. Dallas every two weeks since released from hospital.  I told her she needs to stay away.  Her immune system has been compromised due to a month long use of antibiotics.  I hope and pray she takes heed.



Get her on some probiotics. I ordered some Del Immune V.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> so, this is how it all ends....damn....anti-climatic if you ask me. I was almost positive a large CME or GRB would take us out...but a silly virus?...
> 
> oh well..
> 
> GO SEAHAWKS.


Be positive.  Everyone won't die.  Only about... well, maybe 70 or 80% of us.  Maybe you'll be lucky.  

Go Cowboys!

----------


## JK/SEA

> Be positive.  Everyone won't die.  Only about... well, maybe 70 or 80% of us.  Maybe you'll be lucky.  
> 
> Go Cowboys!


hmmm...i'm thinking about canceling my trip to Mexico in December....my daughter is getting married in Cancun.....my anxiety levels are going through the roof today.

----------


## donnay

> Get her on some probiotics. I ordered some Del Immune V.


Yes!  She finally started taking some probiotics (One Billion Organisms - Acidophius and Bifidum) last week.  I had been on her even when she was in the hospital to get someone to get her some probiotics.  The doctor and nurses kept on telling her that probiotics would cancel-out the antibiotics.   It was extremely frustrating!  She is also taking D3 (10,000 IU) now, too.


ETA:

Just got off the phone with her and she has a scheduled procedure Monday at this hospital.  I asked her if there was any way she could change the venue.  She said no, and was assured by the officials she has nothing to worry about they have the Ebola patient contained.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Be positive.  Everyone won't die.  Only about... well, maybe 70 or 80% of us.  Maybe you'll be lucky.  
> 
> Go Cowboys!


Yeah, but the few who are left are going to be gathered into a "good" and a "bad" group, and the "good" group will be forced to go and confront the "bad" group, whereupon some crazy pyro who was with the "bad" group (but still unclear whether the pyro is really 'good' or 'bad' himself) will roll up with a nuclear bomb that will subsequently detonate and wipe out the "bad" group.

Being the 20% who survive the superfever is only the _beginning_ of the struggle...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah, but the few who are left are going to be gathered into a "good" and a "bad" group, and the "good" group will be forced to go and confront the "bad" group, whereupon some crazy pyro who was with the "bad" group (but still unclear whether the pyro is really 'good' or 'bad' himself) will roll up with a nuclear bomb that will subsequently detonate and wipe out the "bad" group.
> 
> Being the 20% who survive the superfever is only the _beginning_ of the struggle...


Baby, can you dig your man...?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> hmmm...i'm thinking about canceling my trip to Mexico in December....my daughter is getting married in Cancun.....my anxiety levels are going through the roof today.


Practice some anxiety relieving meditations (I'm not joking).  I hope you won't have to cancel your trip.  Wait and see what happens in a few weeks.

----------


## Acala

Going to go out on a limb here, and maybe some of you will be able to say "I told you so", but a year from now this will be long forgotten.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Going to go out on a limb here, and maybe some of you will be able to say "I told you so", but a year from now this will be long forgotten.


I'm going to repeat what I said early on in this thread.  I predict it will be something like the anthrax "scare" of 2001.  We're in the fear-mongering phase right now where no one knows what to expect.  In the end, we have long-forgotten the anthrax scare (except for conspiracy loons like me)  but we haven't forgotten the civil liberties that whole mess took away...and some people did lose their lives over being exposed to anthrax.  

This will be similar.  Enough people will die to cause Boobus to say "take my rights, please.  I don't need 'em."

----------


## donnay

> I'm going to repeat what I said early on in this thread.  I predict it will be something like the anthrax "scare" of 2001.  We're in the fear-mongering phase right now where no one knows what to expect.  In the end, we have long-forgotten the anthrax scare (except for conspiracy loons like me)  but we haven't forgotten the civil liberties that whole mess took away...and some people did lose their lives over being exposed to anthrax.  
> 
> This will be similar.  Enough people will die to cause Boobus to say "take my rights, please.  I don't need 'em."


I totally agree.  

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to  cajuncocoa again."

----------


## moostraks

> OFFICIAL: 5 KIDS HAD CONTACT WITH EBOLA PATIENT
> Authorities say five students who had contact with a man diagnosed with Ebola in Dallas are being monitored but are showing no symptoms of the disease.


http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...10-01-13-20-13

----------


## Carlybee

> Yes!  She finally started taking some probiotics (One Billion Organisms - Acidophius and Bifidum) last week.  I had been on her even when she was in the hospital to get someone to get her some probiotics.  The doctor and nurses kept on telling her that probiotics would cancel-out the antibiotics.   It was extremely frustrating!  She is also taking D3 (10,000 IU) now, too.
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Just got off the phone with her and she has a scheduled procedure Monday at this hospital.  I asked her if there was any way she could change the venue.  She said no, and was assured by the officials she has nothing to worry about they have the Ebola patient contained.


Ugh. Call me a germophobe. When my son had brain surgery I was so worried about MRSA, I sanitized the 
ICU, his IV lines, his bed railings, the door knobs....daily. I asked everyone to wash their hands. He didn't get it lol.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm going to repeat what I said early on in this thread.  I predict it will be something like the anthrax "scare" of 2001.  We're in the fear-mongering phase right now where no one knows what to expect.  In the end, we have long-forgotten the anthrax scare (except for conspiracy loons like me)  but we haven't forgotten the civil liberties that whole mess took away...and some people did lose their lives over being exposed to anthrax.  
> 
> This will be similar.  Enough people will die to cause Boobus to say "take my rights, please.  I don't need 'em."


And let's never forget that the *source* of said anthrax was the US Government's USAMRIID lab at Ft. Detrick.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm going to repeat what I said early on in this thread.  I predict it will be something like the anthrax "scare" of 2001.  We're in the fear-mongering phase right now where no one knows what to expect.  In the end, we have long-forgotten the anthrax scare (except for conspiracy loons like me)  but we haven't forgotten the civil liberties that whole mess took away...and some people did lose their lives over being exposed to anthrax.  
> 
> This will be similar.  Enough people will die to cause Boobus to say "take my rights, please.  I don't need 'em."



They've isolated the ambulance drivers and one of his associates. Not sure if that means imprisoned..but yeah.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Thank goodness! Otherwise medical professionals would be saying health workers need optimal respiratory protection for Ebola.
> 
> XNN


From one of the sources that was used in the paper you linked to:




> This transmission occurs via close family contact or in health-care settings, particularly when placing orotracheal intubation or when caring for a patient who is vomiting or bleeding. Ebola is rarely transmitted via an airborne route.2 Although these routes of transmission are well known,3, 4 most agencies, including governmental agencies responsible for repatriating western patients, apply infection-control measures appropriate for airborne diseases.


Likewise, the same source states that the most risk involves medical professionals who intubate patients - this isn't about a cough or a sneeze.




> We contend that the systematic application of precautionary measures that protect health-care personnel and others from direct contact (ie, gloves and waterproof smocks, goggles, masks, and individual rooms or wards in the hospital) are sufficient to manage most patients (who do not experience haemorrhage or vomiting). In fact, goggles and masks might not even be necessary to speak with conscious patients, as long as a distance of 12 metres is maintained (the maximum distance that infectious droplets might reach). Exceptional precautions, such as pressurised suits with oxygen tanks, should be reserved for interventions that *generate aerosols (invasive explorations or intubations), specific situations (eg, massive haemorrhage), or in laboratories where the virus is cultivated. They are unnecessary in the settings where the virus is most rampant*.


And from a source that source linked to:




> The results support the concept that Ebola virus infection is self-contained in NHPs infected intramuscularly, at least in the present experimental conditions, and is not transmitted to naïve NHPs via an airborne route.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Likewise, the same source states that the most risk involves medical professionals who intubate patients - this isn't about a cough or a sneeze.


Could it be in a mutation process?

----------


## Carlybee

> From one of the sources that was used in the paper you linked to:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, the same source states that the most risk involves medical professionals who intubate patients - this isn't about a cough or a sneeze.
> 
> 
> 
> And from a source that source linked to:



Maybe not a cough or a sneeze but the infected guy in Dallas was supposedly exposed when he helped carry an Ebola patient, so how did he get her bodily fluids? Open sore?

----------


## Carlybee

http://dailycaller.com/2014/10/01/us...ola-countries/


Visas to visit here held by 13,500 people from 3 Ebola countries

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> At the press conference they are holding right now (in Dallas) the spokesmen for the Texas Health Institute said they have been training for Ebola for a long time.  Yet this man came in and they sent him home with antibiotics.  
> 
> Yeah I know I feel safe.  SMDH.


"We've done a lot of training. We have practiced every scenario. We have brought in the best people available. We will win." - Says every NFL team before the season starts.

----------


## Carlybee

Kind of makes you wonder if other people here have died from it but were diagnosed as something else if they died before the bleeding out started.  I would've thought it would have hit NY before Dallas.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Kind of makes you wonder if other people here have died from it but were diagnosed as something else if they died before the bleeding out started.  I would've thought it would have hit NY before Dallas.


The metro area of NYC hasn't been free of "scares," let me tell you.

----------


## cajuncocoa

*Dallas parents fearing Ebola remove children from school*

----------


## cajuncocoa

*Outside the Apartment of 1st Person Diagnosed With Ebola in US*

*Family of sickened man is not allowed to leave building even to go to work or school.*

----------


## JK/SEA

get some fake blood and walk around a mall with it running out your nose.....fun times.

just kidding.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Nirvikalpa

I am hopeful that the EMTs were extremely cautious... now if they didn't follow proper PPE protocols, that would be bad... especially if they are still working (and potentially getting close to other patient's bodily fluids).

-----

And SMFH, I hope someone gets fired for thinking he had a "low-grade viral infection," and giving him *antibiotics*.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I am hopeful that the EMTs were extremely cautious... now if they didn't follow proper PPE protocols, that would be bad... especially if they are still working (and potentially getting close to other patient's bodily fluids).
> 
> -----
> 
> And SMFH, I hope someone gets fired for thinking he had a "low-grade viral infection," and giving him *antibiotics*.


What about the people who treated him when he went in on 9/26?  By that time he'd already shown symptoms for two days.

----------


## Carlybee

> What about the people who treated him when he went in on 9/26?  By that time he'd already shown symptoms for two days.


And they obviously didn't think it was Ebola so what protocols did they follow?

----------


## ghengis86

> And they obviously didn't think it was Ebola so what protocols did they follow?


Probably the same thing they do when they have a patient present 'flu-like" symptoms; Make physical contact (check glands, lymph nodes, breathing, abdomen, etc), take temperature (hopefully infared?!), then write him a 'scrip.   Maybe wash hands before leaving the room?  I'd guess that's about it!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

The EMTs are off and staying home, apparently.  "At least" 3 EMTs.  What squads have more than 3 to an ambulance?  2 is standard.  3 is including a probationary member...

----------


## Carson

*"Frieden did state with emphasis that Ebola DOES NOT spread from someone who is not infectious. It does not spread from someone who doesnt have fever and other symptoms, he said. So, its only someone who is sick with Ebola who can spread the disease."*

I lost track of how many places blood was sent to test and retest in this article alone. I suspect it may travel faster here than in the backwoods of Africa. 

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/01/c...s-ebola-virus/


The article was from Fark.com the other day. Here is a link to the comment section there;

http://www.fark.com/comments/8434433

----------


## brandon

So when the government and media tells us all to worry about global pandemics such as bird flu, it's a conspiracy and there is nothing to worry about. However, when they say the ebola risk is low and not to worry, it's also a conpsiracy and we all will die from ebola shortly. Got it.

----------


## TheTexan

> So when the government and media tells us all to worry about global pandemics such as bird flu, it's a conspiracy and there is nothing to worry about. However, when they say the ebola risk is low and not to worry, it's also a conpsiracy and we all will die from ebola shortly. Got it.


Correct.  I don't know about you, but I'm in panic mode until Obama himself makes a news conference telling us there's no reason to panic.

----------


## alucard13mm

I am waiting for someone to do an Ebola prank on youtube......

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So when the government and media tells us all to worry about global pandemics such as bird flu, it's a conspiracy and there is nothing to worry about. However, when they say the ebola risk is low and not to worry, it's also a conpsiracy and we all will die from ebola shortly. Got it.


Look, it's really very simple:

*Whatever* government says: do, and think and respond, in the exact *opposite* manner.

Government tells you that an Ebola pandemic is nothing to worry about and not plausible?

Start prepping for the zombie apocalypse.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> You are a mean, terrible person if you in any way suggest that a person should not be able to come into the US after exposure to Ebola. You are twice as mean if that person is a non-citizen (the CDC doctor today refused to answer a question about the citizenship of the Ebola patient). You are triple mean if that person is coming from an impoverished nation. You are quadruple mean (and a racist) if that nation has a majority of people who are ordained as a minority in the United States.
> 
> Now if that person were coming from, say, Russia or Iran, then a quarantine on that entire nation would be in order, along with sanctions and a possible dropping of fire bombs for sterilization and decontamination.


This is news to me.  I've never witnessed this kind of attitude toward quarantining those afflicted with Ebola.  Having earned my degree in political science, it seems a bit strange to me that I don't know what you're talking about.

----------


## donnay

*United Airlines scrambles to alert HUNDREDS of passengers who came in contract with Ebola patient as it is revealed he entered U.S. at Washington Dulles before flying to Dallas*

By Michael Zennie

1 October 2014

    Thomas Eric Duncan flew from Liberia to Brussels, then boarded United Airlines Flight 951 to Washington Dulles International Airport
    From Dulles, he flew on United Flight 822 to Dallas/Fort Worth
    U.S. officials had refused to release Duncan's flight details, but United Airlines chose to make his itinerary public  
    Health officials claim there is no risk to Duncan's fellow passengers 


United Airlines is scrambling to alert the hundreds of passengers who shared twi planes with the first Ebola patient on U.S. soil.

Thomas Eric Duncan, a Liberian national, arrived in the U.S. at Washington Dulles International Airport on United Flight 951 on September 20, the airline revealed today. 

He then boarded United Flight 822 to Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport. 

U.S. officials had previously refused to provide details of his itinerary, claiming none of his fellow passengers were at risk because he was not showing symptoms at that time. 

*
Continued...*

----------


## pcosmar

80 people being monitored.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-1...t-schools.html

Ebola victim left Africa after direct contact with the virus

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/metro...-the-virus.ece


Dallas Ebola patient 'throwing up all over the place' on way to hospital
http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifest...ry.html#page=1

----------


## pcosmar

> Thank goodness! Otherwise medical professionals would be saying health workers need optimal respiratory protection for Ebola.
> 
> XNN


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...to-the-US.html



> The longer it moves around in human hosts in the virulent melting pot that is West Africa, the more chances increase that it could mutate, he told the Telegraph. It is a nightmare scenario [that it could become airborne], and unlikely, but it cant be ruled out.
> 
> He admitted that the international community had been a bit late to respond to the epidemic, but that it was not too late and that aid workers needed to hit [Ebola] hard to rein in the deadly disease.


Not all that unlikely. I am sure folks have been working on creating just this sort of weapon.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/12/health/ebola-airborne/
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/t...ight-question/

----------


## Carlybee

Now they'll need that biometric implant to track people

----------


## Carlybee

> 80 people being monitored.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-1...t-schools.html
> 
> Ebola victim left Africa after direct contact with the virus
> 
> http://www.dallasnews.com/news/metro...-the-virus.ece
> 
> 
> Dallas Ebola patient 'throwing up all over the place' on way to hospital
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifest...ry.html#page=1



He knew he was exposed. He knew staying over there was certain death.

----------


## Lucille

American Ebola News Wrap: Up To 100 Potential Cases In Texas, 1 In Hawaii
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...texas-1-hawaii




> UPDATE: TEXAS HEALTH OFFICIALS INCREASE NUMBER OF POSSIBLE CONTACTS OF EBOLA VICTIM TO 100
> 
> Despite promises by all asunder that any Ebola epidemic in America will be "contained" the dreadful news this morning appears to confirm this is not the case. From one patient, Eric Duncan, just 2 days ago, to 4 schools and 18 people yesterday (according to Texas Governor Rick Perry) to today where NBC News has confirmed with the Dallas county health and human services that 80 people came into contact with the Dallas Ebola patient or his family (including 12-18 direct). The ambulance workers are also under close watch after Duncan vomited on the ground outside an apartment complex as he was bundled into an ambulance. In addition, CBS is reporting one possible Ebola patient in isolation in Hawaii. Contained? Perhaps it is time to rethink the ethics of disease control once again.


Rand Paul: Obama "Underplaying" Ebola
http://reason.com/24-7/2014/10/02/ra...rplaying-ebola




> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) accused the Obama administration of “underplaying” the threat of Ebola after it was identified in the U.S.
> 
> In an interview with the Laura Ingraham Show on Wednesday, Paul said the administration was failing to adequately warn the public about the disease because health officials insisted on maintaining “political correctness.”
> 
> “I am concerned about it and it’s a big mistake to downplay it and act as if it’s not a big deal... this could get beyond our control,” Paul said.
> 
> Paul said because the issue of Ebola is being “dominated by political correctness, we’re not really making sound, rational, scientific decisions.”
> 
> A Liberian man was diagnosed with Ebola in a Dallas hospital on Tuesday, marking the first case of Ebola outside of Africa. The man was potentially in contact with as many as 80 people between his arrival in Texas and his diagnosis.
> ...


White House: No Travel Restrictions for Ebola, Chances of Outbreak Very Low
http://reason.com/24-7/2014/10/02/wh...rictions-for-e




> The White House said Wednesday it will not impose travel restrictions or introduce new airport screenings to prevent additional cases of Ebola from entering the United States. 
> 
> Spokesman Josh Earnest said that current anti-Ebola measures, which include screenings in West African airports and observation of passengers in the United States, will be sufficient to prevent the “wide spread” of the virus.


SMH

----------


## presence

> _five children who attend four different Dallas-area schools._ 
> 
> Officials emphasize that the kids have not shown any symptoms of Ebola and they believe the student population is safe.


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-in...-duncan-grows/

----------


## Lucille

My kid has the best timing.  He was in Seattle for Fukushima, and he's on his way to Texas for 6 months just in time for Ebola.

----------


## jbauer

Isn't counting "potential" ebola cases kinda like counting delegates that never were going to exist for Ron in Tampa?  This whole thing is just a big distraction from the real problems going on here.  




> American Ebola News Wrap: Up To 100 Potential Cases In Texas, 1 In Hawaii
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...texas-1-hawaii
> 
> 
> SMH

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> He knew he was exposed. He knew staying over there was certain death.


Yep. 




> If you're exposed, your best bet is to immediately jump on a jet to the US where you will get first class medical treatment.

----------


## donnay

*Dallas Ebola patient vomited outside apartment on way to hospital*

By Lisa Maria Garza

Two days after he was sent home from a Dallas hospital, the man who is the first person to be diagnosed with Ebola in the United States was seen vomiting on the ground outside an apartment complex as he was bundled into an ambulance.

The Dallas Ebola case, involving a man who flew back to the United States last month from Liberia, has prompted national concern over the potential for a wider spread of the deadly virus from West Africa, where at least 3,338 people have died in the worst outbreak on record.

U.S. health officials have said the country's healthcare system is well prepared to contain any spread of Ebola through careful tracking of people who had contact with the patient and appropriate care for those admitted to hospital.

"His whole family was screaming. He got outside and he was throwing up all over the place," resident Mesud Osmanovic, 21, said on Wednesday, describing the chaotic scene before the man was admitted to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital on Sunday where he is in serious condition.

*Continued...*

----------


## William Tell

> I'm glad I'm more than 1,500 miles away from Dallas!


More pro New Hampshire propaganda

----------


## Carlybee

(NaturalNews) Efforts to bring natural Ebola treatments to suffering West Africans have been squelched by the World Health Organization (WHO), which recently blocked multiple shipments of nanosilver solution measuring at 10 parts per million (ppm) from entering the region, leaving thousands to suffer needlessly.

WHO officials also reportedly called off a trial at an Ebola isolation ward where local health authorities were set to begin administering the silver, which the U.S. government previously demonstrated is highly effective against Ebola. WHO ordered the trial not to proceed despite the fact that it had earlier voiced support for experimental treatments.

Both WHO and the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) have given their blessing to experimental therapies for Ebola, citing a lack of proven treatment options. But when it comes to using therapeutic silver, all bets are off, it seems.

Authorities block small shipment of nanosilver three times

According to the Natural Solutions Foundation (NSF), efforts to ship nanosilver into Sierra Leone have thus far failed. The organization has been trying to deliver a shipment of 200 bottles of nanosilver 10 ppm, and 100 tubes of nanosilver gel, to no avail. At this point, the shipment has been returned to the U.S. for the third time.

"That parcel, shipped Air Express at a cost of $3400 to Sierra Leone on August 20, never made it out of Paris," reads an NSF action alert. "Air France has yet to find a reason for that. But it made its way back to the US again, apparently for the 3rd time without being delivered to Africa."

People are dying, and bureaucrats are still playing politics with silver

Formerly classified documents obtained from the U.S. Department of Defense (DOD) reveal that antimicrobial silver solutions like the kind NSF is trying to deliver to Africa have proven benefits in fighting Ebola and other forms of hemorrhagic fever. Research conducted by the DOD and several other federal agencies back in 2008 confirmed this, though health regulators largely ignored it.

A presentation entitled "Silver Nanoparticles Neutralize Hemorrhagic Fever Viruses," which revealed exactly what its name suggests, was buried and kept secret for years. In essence, investigators determined that simple silver solutions neutralize viruses like Arenavirus and Filovirus, both of which are related to Ebola.

Interestingly, the research was conducted with the backing of the DOD's Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) and the U.S. Strategic Command Center for Combating Weapons of Mass Destruction. The presentation was given by researchers from the Applied Biotechnology Branch, 711th Human Performance Wing of the Air Force Research Laboratory.

But not a single mainstream media outlet reported on the presentation, and to this day its findings have been largely ignored by establishment health authorities. Sadly, this political quagmire -- nanosilver is an obvious threat to pharmaceutical interests, and thus is being marginalized -- is resulting in thousands of needless deaths in West Africa with no end in sight.

Contact your representatives and demand that nanosilver be used in Africa

NSF is calling on 10 million people to write their representatives and demand that clinical trials be conducted on nanosilver in Africa. The group says doctors and nurses need nanosilver to protect themselves, and patients need it to overcome the disease. Recommended dosages for each application are available at the following link; at the bottom of this page, you can also contact your representatives by inputting your zip code.



Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047101_Eb...#ixzz3F0QGxC98

----------


## cajuncocoa

*UN Ebola chief raises 'nightmare' prospect that virus could mutate and become airborne if it is not quickly brought under control*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3F0VamSOz 



Conspiracy theory alert: The virus was purposely brought here and will be allowed to spread just enough so that we will demand that our tax dollars are spent helping victims of Ebola in West Africa.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Conspiracy theory alert: The virus was purposely brought here and will be allowed to spread just enough so that we will demand that our tax dollars are spent helping victims of Ebola in West Africa.


Wouldn't surprise me.  It's almost like they are doing everything in their power to bring ebola to the US.  Kinda makes me wonder why anyone would do that.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...to-the-US.html
> 
> 
> Not all that unlikely. I am sure folks have been working on creating just this sort of weapon.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/12/health/ebola-airborne/
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/t...ight-question/


It's _already_ mutated and went airborne.  25 years ago, in monkeys.  In Reston, VA.  Fortunately, it was not pathogenic in humans, but unlike what some armchair virologists claim (that it is impossible for ebola to mutate and become airborne because it's the wrong kind of virus) that proves that it _can_ mutate and become properly airborne.

*There is nothing about ebola that is a threat to the US, yet.*  But, we keep mucking about like this and that could change in a hurry.

I'm just waiting for one of these 5000 soldiers we sent to go fight a war against a virus to pick up a mutated version that takes a month to incubate, spreads when they are not symptomatic, and transmits via air.  THAT'S when I break out the plastic and duct tape and start screaming "the sky is falling!"

----------


## Carlybee

Do we need to chip in on a bunker?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Do we need to chip in on a bunker?


I'm still hoping that CDC and USAMRIID stop helping the virus, or I wouldn't keep screaming about what they are doing wrong.

----------


## fr33

> Do we need to chip in on a bunker?


Nah FEMA camps are free.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Nah FEMA camps are free.


Yeah, but I understand they are like the Hotel California when it comes to checking out.

----------


## navy-vet

Just heard, that the ebola patient in Texas, will face maximum prosecution by the law if he survives, which appears to be doubtful, for lying to the authorities when coming through the ebola screen.
His family is also under threat of arrest if they leave their residence, as they are under quarantine. We will see how that works out...
So much for the honor system

----------


## navy-vet

> Yeah, but I understand they are like the Hotel California when it comes to checking out.


lol

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just heard, that the ebola patient in Texas, will face maximum prosecution by the law if he survives, which appears to be doubtful, for lying to the authorities when coming through the ebola screen.
> His family is also under threat of arrest if they leave their residence, as they are under quarantine. We will see how that works out...
> So much for the honor system


Somehow or another we'll all lose some *more* freedom because of this.

----------


## navy-vet

> Somehow or another we'll all lose some *more* freedom because of this.


never let a good crisis go to waste....

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Good thing FEMA and Washington DC spent taxpayer money on those 100,000s, 3 body, plastic coffins with sealing tops.

Whewwww...

----------


## jbauer

> Yeah, but I understand they are like the Hotel California when it comes to checking out.


Hotel California is a little less restrictive.  FEMA will require:  Your soul, your entire families soul, your dog/pets and everyone that you've ever actually or might have communicated with.

----------


## libertygrl

LET US BE SENSIBLE ABOUT EBOLA
Ebola is, of course, extremely frightening. It is like some disease physically transported to planet earth by aliens from outer space.

The television images enforce this eerie feeling. Human figures totally encased in macabre protective gear walk about hospitals attending to emaciated and miserable-looking people who, we assume, will soon become corpses.

The association of Ebola with death is unmitigated, and is constantly reinforced by newer versions of the unrelenting barrage of frightening TV images.

What to do? The first thing is to REALLY UNDERSTAND what Ebola is, and the risks it poses  or does NOT POSE  to us.

Now, we can take it for granted that the Americans and their Western partners have more information about, and do understand the outbreak, of Ebola in four West African countries  Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone and Nigeria  better than most other countries. So what they are telling their citizens in those countries is extremely relevant to everyone.

An American embassies in West Africa is quoted as telling US citizens this:

QUOTE In order to help our Embassy Community better understand some of the key points about the Ebola virus, we have consulted with our medical specialists at the US State Department and assembled this list of bullet points worded in plain language for easy comprehension. Our medical specialists remind everyone that they should be following the guidelines from the Centre for Disease Control and the World Health Organization.

 The suspected reservoirs for Ebola are fruit bats.

 Transmission to humans is thought to originate from infected bats or primates that have become infected by bats.

 Undercooked infected bat and primate (bush) meat transmits the virus to humans.

 Human to human transmission is only achieved by physical contact with a person who is acutely and gravely ill from the Ebola virus, or their body fluids.

 Transmission among humans is almost exclusively among caregiver family members or health care workers tending the very ill.

 The virus is easily killed by contact with soap, bleach, sunlight, or drying. A washing machine will kill the virus [even] in clothing saturated with infected body fluids.

 A person can incubate the virus without symptoms for 2-21 days, the average being 5-8 days, before becoming. ill THEY ARE NOT CONTAGIOUS until they are acutely ill.

 Only when [a person becomes ] ill does the viral load express itself, first in the blood and then in other bodily fluids [including] vomit, faeces, urine, breast milk, semen and sweat.

 If you are walking around, you are not infectious to others.

 There are documented cases from Kikwit, Democratic Republic of Congo of an Ebola outbreak in a village that had the custom of children never touching an ill adult. Children living for days in small, one room huts with parents who died from Ebola, did not become infected. [Because they obeyed the local custom and did not touch the ill adults]

 You cannot contract Ebola by handling money, buying local bread or swimming in a pool.

 There is no medical reason to stop flights, close borders, restrict travel or close embassies, businesses or schools.

 As always, practise good hand-washing techniques and good hygiene.

You will not contract Ebola if you do not touch a a person dying from Ebola. UNQUOTE

The US Department of State must be congratulated on bringing such clarity and calm into a situation in which PANIC has arisen, not only in West Africa, but in countries to which flights depart from West Africa. Of course, any disease that kills those who are trying to use scientific best-practice to cure it must be feared  like the proverbial plague.

But acting out of ignorance of the true nature of the outbreak, or going overboard with declarations of a state of emergency, or implementing other excessively coercive measures, just because some Governments rightly have a guilty conscience over their ever-present neglect of their health sector, especially with regard to sanitation and public health generally, is unwise and dangerous.

I believe that in some parts of Liberia, the army has been deployed to prevent people from the rural areas  whether they are healthy or sick  from travelling out of their areas. Does the Government of Liberia realise that this will probably result in starving the urban areas, since most of the food the town-dwellers eat comes from the rural areas?

Secondly, does the Liberian Government realise that it will cost more to deploy troops in the rural areas and maintain them there, than in buying specially equipped ambulances to carry Ebola patients to specially-equipped mobile or makeshift health centres created on an emergency basis (with the help of the Red Cross, the Red Crescent and donor Governments)?

A practical, efficacious well-thought-out plan would serve the Liberian citizenry better than panic measures. Already riots have occurred in parts of Liberia, which should tell the Government to rethink its approach.

The Governments of Sierra Leone and Guinea would also do well to tone down the panic among their populations, whilst doing everything in their power to bring relief to the afflicted. They should remember that good psychological practices can improve the chances of survival, even among stricken communities. For instance, it has been reported that out of fear, some communities are leaving dead bodies unburied. Now, such actions can only make matters much worse, for not burying bodies does carry a risk of spreading disease, period. If this happens with Ebola-stricken corpses then serious trouble is being courted.

Nigeria, too, ought to be extremely careful in how it tackles Ebola. This is because it has some of the most crowded cities and towns in the world and any widespread panic in them could create more deaths than the disease itself. Thankfully, at the time of writing, there had been only 2 deaths and less than 20 cases, out of a population of 170 million.

Now, President Goodluck Jonathan has a history of reacting slowly to events (especially those relating to Boko Haram). But he should tread carefully on such a complicated public health issue as the Ebola case. Perhaps, it would have been more prudent of him to announce merely that $11m was being made available to beef up the health services to fight Ebola, rather than using the word emergency. He should know that the offer by sham Nigerian evangelists of blessed water to the afflicted not helping the situation.

On the scientific front, however, there is quite encouraging news. The multi-national pharmaceutical giant, GlaxoSmithKline, is said to be ready to start trials on an Ebola drug as early as September 2014. And the World Health Organisation (WHO) has predicted that an Ebola vaccine should be available for public use by 2015.

I think its realistic [to see the emergence of a vaccine] Marie-Paule Kieny, Assistant Director General of the WHO told the French news agency, AFP, on 10 August 2014. Clinical trials will get underway in the next few months.

(There is currently no vaccine or cure for Ebola.)
900 people are known to have died from it since its outbreak in West Africa in March. That means an average of 180 people have died from the disease per month  far less than die from malaria or tuberculosis each month.

GlaxoSmithKline initially started its own development of the vaccine in May 2013. The company says: We are working with the US National Institutes of Healths Vaccine Research Centre (VRC) to advance development of an early stage vaccine candidate for Ebola..... In collaboration with VRC, we have evaluated this vaccine candidate in pre-clinical studies and we are now discussing with regulators, [how to advance] it to a Phase I clinical trial programme later this year [2014].

The latest developments come as two US aid workers infected with the deadly virus appear to be responding well to an experimental treatment that had previously only been tested on monkeys. Dr Kent Brantly and Nancy Writebol, who were flown home to the US in a sealed tent within a modified aircraft, were said to be improving, thanks to a serum called ZMapp.

However, the administering of the drug to the Americans has puzzled health authorities in West Africa as it had not been offered to them too to try on patients.

Three of Britains leading Ebola experts have expressed the opinion that some of the few experimental treatments currently under study, should be made available to African governments, too.

The African health authorities should be allowed to make informed decisions about whether or not to use these products - for example to protect and treat healthcare workers, who run especially high risks of infection, Peter Piot, who discovered Ebola in 1976, David Heymann, the Director of the Chatham House Centre on Global Health Security and Jeremy Farrar from the Wellcome Trust, said in a joint statement.

Tolbert Nyenswah, Liberias Assistant Health Minister, said that the treatment the Americans were receiving had made our job very difficult with dying patients and their families in Africa requesting the same drug.

http://moh-ghana.org/otherpages.aspx?id=13

----------


## navy-vet

> LET US BE SENSIBLE ABOUT EBOLA
> Ebola is, of course, extremely frightening. It is like some disease physically transported to planet earth by aliens from outer space.
> 
> The television images enforce this eerie feeling. Human figures totally encased in macabre protective gear walk about hospitals attending to emaciated and miserable-looking people who, we assume, will soon become corpses.
> 
> The association of Ebola with death is unmitigated, and is constantly reinforced by newer versions of the unrelenting barrage of frightening TV images.
> 
> What to do? The first thing is to REALLY UNDERSTAND what Ebola is, and the risks it poses – or does NOT POSE – to us.
> 
> ...


And to think, I was really starting to become concerned....

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Here, the latest analysis: http://currents.plos.org/outbreaks/a...bola-outbreak/




> *Assessing the International Spreading Risk Associated with the 2014 West African Ebola Outbreak* *September 2, 2014* 			 · Research 
> 
> Print Article 
>  	 		Citation 		 	
> 
> PDF, XML 
> 
> 
>  			 				Revisions 				This article is either a revised version or has previous revisions				 	
> ...

----------


## navy-vet

No wonder they are panicking over there and killing the health care workers.....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

DOCTOR Rand Paul:

http://dailycaller.com/2014/10/01/ra...ola-decisions/

DOCTOR Gil Mobley:

http://conservativebyte.com/2014/10/doctor-cdc-lying-1/

Public Health Agency of Canada:

http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/lab-bio/r.../ebola-eng.php

LOL why the sudden is everybody trusting anything this government says like it was gospel, and distrusting what the scientists, doctors, and RAND freaking PAUL are saying?  Have you all been replaced with US Government Issue pod-people??  lol

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> No wonder they are panicking over there and killing the health care workers.....


We know so much about how ebola is transmitted, that the worldwide _experts_ keep catching it and dying from it.

----------


## Carlybee

> Yeah, but I understand they are like the Hotel California when it comes to checking out.


Such a lovely place...

----------


## Carlybee

> DOCTOR Rand Paul:
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2014/10/01/ra...ola-decisions/
> 
> DOCTOR Gil Mobley:
> 
> http://conservativebyte.com/2014/10/doctor-cdc-lying-1/
> 
> Public Health Agency of Canada:
> ...


When the govt says don't worry..it's time to worry.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Such a lovely place...


such a lovely face...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> When the govt says don't worry..it's time to worry.


Honestly I don't pay any attention to what this government says either way.  I won't let them trap me into just 'doing the opposite' of whatever they want, because that's still a means of them controlling me.  I just basically ignore the government altogether and form my own independent conclusions from my own independant research.  If big.gov got the clue and just started disseminating 'opposite propaganda' to the dissenters, many of us would be tricked into doing exactly what they want.  I am just not going to put myself into a position to be manipulated like that.

----------


## Dr.3D

> such a lovely face...


Some dance to forget.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Some dance to forget.


We're livin' it up....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

While not following this story closely in the media, I have not heard the following concern expressed anywhere. The assumption that everyone seems to be working from is that humans are the only possible host for this virus. But in Africa, there are animal hosts, some known, some probably unknown.

So with contagious patients in the US, where do their "bodily fluids" end up? Do they go to a place where a new host vector can be infected? Let's just go with an example of infected vomit going into the gutter or the sewer. Can that reach a new, non-human host? Bats? Rats? Possums? Raccoons? Birds? Fish? Frogs?

Let's say it reaches the sewage treatment facility. How is sewage treated before discharge? Is it sterilized, or just somewhat filtered?

Inquiring minds want to know...

----------


## Carlybee

This is what I have so far..laugh if y'all want:

Colloidal silver
Del Immune V
Vitamin D3
Black Seed with Garlic
Various other vitamins
Will be getting some mega C

I'm not panicking but I am committed to shoring up my immune system

----------


## TheCount

> This is what I have so far..laugh if y'all want:

----------


## Carlybee

> While not following this story closely in the media, I have not heard the following concern expressed anywhere. The assumption that everyone seems to be working from is that humans are the only possible host for this virus. But in Africa, there are animal hosts, some known, some probably unknown.
> 
> So with contagious patients in the US, where do their "bodily fluids" end up? Do they go to a place where a new host vector can be infected? Let's just go with an example of infected vomit going into the gutter or the sewer. Can that reach a new, non-human host? Bats? Rats? Possums? Raccoons? Birds? Fish? Frogs?
> 
> Let's say it reaches the sewage treatment facility. How is sewage treated before discharge? Is it sterilized, or just somewhat filtered?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...



Pigs from what I've read are thought to be carriers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Pigs from what I've read are thought to be carriers.


Well, the Feds know how to deal with livestock epidemics. Just kill them all.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> While not following this story closely in the media, I have not heard the following concern expressed anywhere. The assumption that everyone seems to be working from is that humans are the only possible host for this virus. But in Africa, there are animal hosts, some known, some probably unknown.
> 
> So with contagious patients in the US, where do their "bodily fluids" end up? Do they go to a place where a new host vector can be infected? Let's just go with an example of infected vomit going into the gutter or the sewer. Can that reach a new, non-human host? Bats? Rats? Possums? Raccoons? Birds? Fish? Frogs?
> 
> Let's say it reaches the sewage treatment facility. How is sewage treated before discharge? Is it sterilized, or just somewhat filtered?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...


Dilution and natural breakdown of the virus I guess. It's supposedly not good at living outside of a host for too long, which is why they keep mentioning that surfaces aren't a big cause of worry. 

As for some of the other comments, it is definitely not an airborne virus, if it was, millions would have been infected already.

----------


## Carlybee

>

----------


## Carlybee

> Well, the Feds know how to deal with livestock epidemics. Just kill them all.


Uh...muh bacon?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Well, the Feds know how to deal with livestock epidemics. Just kill them all.


Better to deal with it while there is still room in isolation wards.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Dilution and natural breakdown of the virus I guess. It's supposedly not good at living outside of a host for too long, which is why they keep mentioning that surfaces aren't a big cause of worry. 
> 
> As for some of the other comments, it is definitely not an airborne virus, if it was, millions would have been infected already.


It's not an airborne virus YET.  It has already shown an ability to mutate into an airborne virus in monkeys 25 years ago (very well documented), but Ebola-Reston (REBOV) was thankfully _not_ pathogenic in humans.  However, this clearly indicates that there is the real potential for mutating into an airborne virus, since it has already done so at least once so far as we know.  The longer we let this crap stew and fester the more likely it will actually mutate, and thus the potential for it becoming airborne.

So no, it's not airborne yet, but ebola has historically demonstrated the capability of mutating into an airborne virus.  We keep letting all these people in to wander around the US, and it's actually way more likely to mutate amongst survivors than mortalities.  When a pathogen runs enough to burn itself out, there is less of a chance for mutation.  When the survival rate increases dramatically due to western 1st world medicine, there is a greater chance for mutation (because the non-mutants are eliminated, leaving the mutants to prosper in a vacuum).  

Like I've been saying, ebola is not a threat YET, but if we keep doing what we are doing, then the chances are getting better every day that it will become a threat in the future.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> It's not an airborne virus YET.  It has already shown an ability to mutate into an airborne virus in monkeys 25 years ago (very well documented), but Ebola-Reston (REBOV) was thankfully _not_ pathogenic in humans.  However, this clearly indicates that there is the real potential for mutating into an airborne virus, since it has already done so at least once so far as we know.  The longer we let this crap stew and fester the more likely it will actually mutate, and thus the potential for it becoming airborne.
> 
> So no, it's not airborne yet, but ebola has historically demonstrated the capability of mutating into an airborne virus.  We keep letting all these people in to wander around the US, and it's actually way more likely to mutate amongst survivors than mortalities.  When a pathogen runs enough to burn itself out, there is less of a chance for mutation.  When the survival rate increases dramatically due to western 1st world medicine, there is a greater chance for mutation (because the non-mutants are eliminated, leaving the mutants to prosper in a vacuum).  
> 
> Like I've been saying, ebola is not a threat YET, but if we keep doing what we are doing, then the chances are getting better every day that it will become a threat in the future.


I agree. Did I say anything to the contrary ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


You're laughing, but you do realize that what Carly is doing is about all you *can* do in the way of "treatment" for Ebola, right?

Boost your immune system, stay hydrated and rest.

----------


## seapilot

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/doctor-...it-to-p/nhZk8/




> Doctor dons Ebola protection suit to protest ‘asleep at the wheel’ CDC






> By Mike Morris and John Spink
> The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> Two days after a man in Texas was diagnosed with Ebola, a Missouri doctor Thursday morning showed up at Atlanta’s Hartsfield-Jackson International Airport dressed in protective gear to protest what he called mismanagement of the crisis by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> Dr. Gil Mobley checked in and cleared airport security wearing a mask, goggles, gloves, boots and a hooded white jumpsuit emblazoned on the back with the words, “CDC is lying!”
> “If they’re not lying, they are grossly incompetent,” said Mobley, a microbiologist and emergency trauma physician from Springfield, Mo.
> Mobley said the CDC is “sugar-coating” the risk of the virus spreading in the United States.


rest of article at link with video

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Doctor dons Ebola protection suit to protest CDC
http://www.ajc.com/news/news/doctor-...it-to-p/nhZk8/

Two days after a man in Texas was diagnosed with Ebola, a Missouri doctor Thursday morning showed up at Atlantas Hartsfield-Jackson International Airport dressed in protective gear to protest what he called mismanagement of the crisis by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
Dr. Gil Mobley checked in and cleared airport security wearing a mask, goggles, gloves, boots and a hooded white jumpsuit emblazoned on the back with the words, CDC is lying!
*If theyre not lying, they are grossly incompetent*, said Mobley, a microbiologist and emergency trauma physician from Springfield, Mo.
Mobley said *the CDC is sugar-coating the risk of the virus spreading in the United States.*

For them to say last week that the likelihood of importing an Ebola case was extremely small was a real bad call, he said.
*Once this disease consumes every third world country, as surely it will, because they lack the same basic infrastructure as Sierra Leone and Liberia, at that point, we will be importing clusters of Ebola on a daily basis,* Mobley predicted.* That will overwhelm any advanced countrys ability to contain the clusters in isolation and quarantine. That spells bad news.*
Mobley, a Medical College of Georgia graduate who had an overnight layover after flying to Atlanta from Guatemala on Wednesday, said that he feels that the CDC is asleep at the wheel when it comes to screening passengers arriving in the United States from other countries.
*Yesterday, I came through international customs at the Atlanta airport,* the doctor told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution. *The only question they asked arriving passengers is if they had tobacco or alcohol.*
The CDC on Wednesday sent a team to the airport in Monrovia, Liberia, where the Texas patient began his recent trip from Liberia to the United States, to make sure health officials there are screening passengers properly.
There were no signs of any disease when the gentleman boarded the flight, said Dr. Tom Kenyon, director of the CDCs Center for Global Health. This was not a failure of the screening process at the airport.
Also Wednesday, customs workers at Hartsfield started handing out Ebola information leaflets to passengers holding passports from West African countries such as Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone. Information on Ebola is also displayed on posters and TV monitors in the customs area.

-t

----------


## Carlybee



----------


## ChristianAnarchist

EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!

----------


## Carlybee

> You're laughing, but you do realize that what Carly is doing is about all you *can* do in the way of "treatment" for Ebola, right?
> 
> Boost your immune system, stay hydrated and rest.



It's okay...they were laughing at me a few months ago in one of the border threads when I said there was a growing Ebola epidemic in Africa and that once it was in the major populations it wouldn't take long for it to get here.

----------


## navy-vet

> This is what I have so far..laugh if y'all want:
> 
> Colloidal silver
> Del Immune V
> Vitamin D3
> Black Seed with Garlic
> Various other vitamins
> Will be getting some mega C
> 
> I'm not panicking but I am committed to shoring up my immune system


You won't get any laughs here. I wonder if there is anyway to confirm the effects these things have on the immune system. Short of a full fledged, lengthy, expensive study. Like blood work for instance?

----------


## navy-vet

Where's your omega three's? Like hemp oil or seed?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> “The only question they asked arriving passengers is if they had tobacco or alcohol.”


At least they are continuing with their important work.

----------


## Miss Annie

*What Quarantine?… Photos Show MEN CLEANING TX EBOLA VOMIT Without SUITS!*

----------


## Carlybee

> You won't get any laughs here. I wonder if there is anyway to confirm the effects these things have on the immune system. Short of a full fledged, lengthy, expensive study. Like blood work for instance?



All I can do is go by the testimonials. I did post a thing today from Natural News that said there was documentation that colloidal silver was effective on Ebola but the shipments there had been seized.  I'm mainly just looking at immune building and support.

----------


## Carlybee

> Where's your omega three's? Like hemp oil or seed?



I have hemp oil.

----------


## presence

> *What Quarantine?… Photos Show MEN CLEANING TX EBOLA VOMIT Without SUITS!*


WTF????



https://twitter.com/wfaachannel8/sta...528704/photo/1




> *WFAA TV*     ‏@*wfaachannel8*  5 hours ago                                   HD Chopper 8 caught crews cleaning the sidewalk outside the Ivy Apartments where the #*Ebola* patient stayed. 
> 
>   *Reply*   *Retweet*   *Favorite*

----------


## Miss Annie

> WTF????


That's what I said too!!

----------


## green73

> WTF????


Is that woman ISIS?

----------


## FloralScent

> Is that woman ISIS?


She's their collecting a sample so they can weaponize it.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*April 2010: Obama administration scraps quarantine regulations - USATODAY.com*

----------


## green73

> EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla bla EBOLA!!!

----------


## ghengis86

> She's their collecting a sample so they can weaponize it.


By weaponize you mean infect a suicidal sneezer and send them into a crowded sporting event, mall, etc?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Dilution and natural breakdown of the virus I guess. It's supposedly not good at living outside of a host for too long, which is why they keep mentioning that surfaces aren't a big cause of worry. 
> 
> As for some of the other comments, it is definitely not an airborne virus, if it was, millions would have been infected already.


I heard some expert say that it can take only 1 viri to infect a person. So dilution may not help.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Seriously?* Is this photo legit?




> WTF????

----------


## navy-vet

That's all cool.  
I personally believe that following common sense, the skin, and our other natural external protective mechanisms (e.g. hair, oils, wax, and mucous), that the immune system is our next best line of defense from pathogens.

----------


## presence

> *Seriously?* Is this photo legit?


apparently it is... I added citation to the post:

https://twitter.com/wfaachannel8/sta...528704/photo/1




> HD Chopper 8 caught crews cleaning the sidewalk outside the Ivy Apartments where the #*Ebola* patient stayed.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

FOX is supposed to have an in depth show on Ebola tonight at 8pm EST

-t

----------


## Miss Annie

> *Seriously?* Is this photo legit?


Here is the link again......  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2014...ictims-family/

----------


## Miss Annie

nm

----------


## navy-vet

> Here is the link again......  http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2014...ictims-family/


Relax, that's the official approved African Containment Procedure (ACP). And they have a lot of experience in decontaminating the ebola. They are after all, the pioneers. And, as you can see if you look closely, these pros have received the necessary specialized training.

----------


## navy-vet

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-cLIVVv134o...lace-Virus.jpg

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> TSA would rather harass Americans.. than to maybe screen people who traveled from West Africa into USA. lol.
> 
> Lovely.. diseases from Africa and Central/South America. Anyone reading about the respiratory disease with polio like symptoms recently?


Yeah its called polio.. but since polio has been eradicated with cancer-causing vaccines now anytime polio shows up its simply re-diagnosed as polio-like such and such

----------


## Anti Federalist

> apparently it is... I added citation to the post:
> 
> https://twitter.com/wfaachannel8/sta...528704/photo/1


Well OK, but...




> *HD Chopper 8 caught crews cleaning the sidewalk outside the Ivy Apartments where the #Ebola patient stayed.*


That's a big complex, looks like those guys are just washing dirt down.

Is that *where* the guy was puking all over?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Says it is in front of...

_A worker power washes the sidewalk in front of the apartment unit at The Ivy Apartments where a man diagnosed with the Ebola virus was staying in Dallas, Texas October 2, 2014. Up to 100 people may have had direct or indirect contact with the first person diagnosed with Ebola in the United States, and four people have been quarantined in a Dallas apartment, health officials said on Thursday._

----------


## Anti Federalist

WTF?

Really, I mean WTF?

Have a car crash, and guys show up in full hazmat suits to clean up antifreeze...

----------


## 69360

> Do we need to chip in on a bunker?


Probably not yet. But I've often wondered, what is the RPF rally point in the zombie apocalypse with no internet or communications? Because lets face it, most of us here have way better than average chances of surviving and will still be around. We should have one, no? Probably shouldn't be general public knowledge either.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

FOX Business Cavuto - on now, not FOX News Oreilly

-t

----------


## donnay

> We're livin' it up....


...at the Hotel California.

----------


## navy-vet

http://fox40.com/2014/08/20/ca-nurse...g-ebola-scare/

A lot of the nurses will end up striking and staying home if this ebola thing blows up and they are left holding the bag. The nurses are bitchin from the east coast too and issuing their proclamations and warnings.
There is also a continuing shortage of IV fluids everywhere that's been going on since Spring...Fluids are key in treating ebola by the way.
With flu season starting and now this new gift of polio like crap from south of the border that's spreading in the midwest....
Things are getting awfully busy, and I don't like busy...busy leads to sloppiness and panic.
Be prepared to hunker down and take care of your own.

----------


## Valli6

> Just heard, that the ebola patient in Texas, will face maximum prosecution by the law if he survives, which appears to be doubtful, for lying to the authorities when coming through the ebola screen.


Yes, the _Liberian_ government will prosecute him, not ours. Ours will probably give him a free lawyer, call him a refugee, and then help him sue the Dallas hospital that first sent him home with antibiotics.




> *Ebola crisis: Liberia 'to prosecute man in US hospital'*
> 
> The Liberian authorities say they will prosecute the man diagnosed with Ebola in the US, accusing him of lying over his contact with an infected relative.
> 
> When he left the country last month, Liberian national Thomas Eric *Duncan filled in a questionnaire saying that none of his relatives were sick.*
> 
> But Liberia's assistant health minister said he had taken a sick relative to a clinic in a wheelbarrow.
> 
> Mr Duncan is in a serious condition in a Dallas hospital.
> ...

----------


## fr33

> *What Quarantine? Photos Show MEN CLEANING TX EBOLA VOMIT Without SUITS!*


They ain't pay me to wear a suit.

----------


## devil21

> WTF?
> 
> Really, I mean WTF?
> 
> Have a car crash, and guys show up in full hazmat suits to clean up antifreeze...


Hell, they pull out the hazmat suits when the DEA raids a grow house.

----------


## navy-vet

> Yes, the _Liberian_ government will prosecute him, not ours. Ours will probably give him a free lawyer, call him a refugee, and then help him sue the Dallas hospital that first sent him home with antibiotics.


Yeah, that is quite likely the way it will go. I didn't know it was the Liberians when I heard that, but I did hear that we are counting on them to protect us by screening deportees at the airport  Hey, maybe the lawyers will sneak through the quarantine to get a contract and get the gift that keeps on giving lol Now that would be some sweet justice for a change.

----------


## navy-vet

> They ain't pay me to wear a suit.


ROFL

----------


## donnay

> This is what I have so far..laugh if y'all want:
> 
> Colloidal silver
> Del Immune V
> Vitamin D3
> Black Seed with Garlic
> Various other vitamins
> Will be getting some mega C
> 
> I'm not panicking but I am committed to shoring up my immune system




That is a great list!  

Here are some other things that are good to stock up on:

Oil of Oregano
Manuka Honey
Tea tree oil
Turmeric
A good pharmaceutical-grade Probiotic
*White Tea* 
Nascent Iodine
Selenium (200 mcg)
D3 (5,000 IU's)  <---In the winter I take 10,000 IU's
Calcium
buffered Vitamin C 1000 mg (not ascorbic acid) 
Vitamin E (the natural form that is high in gamma-E)
Astaxanthin
B vitamins

Seventy percent of your immune system lies within our gut.  I would rather be prepared then not prepared at all.  The problem I have with this is government officials are sugar-coating this event.  But by-god you better run out and get your flu shot!

"We are apt to shut our eyes against a painful truth...
For my part, I am willing to know the whole truth;
to know the worst; and to provide for it."
~Patrick Henry

----------


## Carlybee

> Probably not yet. But I've often wondered, what is the RPF rally point in the zombie apocalypse with no internet or communications? Because lets face it, most of us here have way better than average chances of surviving and will still be around. We should have one, no? Probably shouldn't be general public knowledge either.


Agreed

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> WTF?
> 
> Really, I mean WTF?
> 
> Have a car crash, and guys show up in full hazmat suits to clean up antifreeze...


LOL and I'm the crazy one for suggesting the people dealing with this are utterly and totally incompetent.

----------


## Carlybee

> That is a great list!  
> 
> Here are some other things that are good to stock up on:
> 
> Oil of Oregano
> Manuka Honey
> Tea tree oil
> Turmeric
> A good pharmaceutical-grade Probiotic
> ...


Forgot to add, I do have Manuka honey but not much. I have to take calcium due to losing my parathyroids so I have a ton of that but worried about how to get my dessicated thyroid in a Shtf scenario. I have to take it due to thyroid removal. I have iodine too. The Del Immune V is a probiotic.

----------


## presence

*4 PEOPLE QUARANTINED IN PUKE FILLED EBOLA HOUSE*




> *(CNN)* -- *[Breaking news update at 8:23 p.m. ET]*
>  The soiled sheets that  Thomas Eric Duncan -- the first person diagnosed with Ebola in the  United States -- slept on after arriving in Dallas, Texas, are still on  the bed in the apartment where four people are being quarantined, one of  those holed up there said Thursday.
> 
>  The quarantined woman --  Duncan's partner who asked to be identified only by her first name,  Louise -- told CNN's Anderson Cooper that Duncan's soiled towels are in a  plastic bag in the apartment.
> 
> []
> 
> The quarantined partner of Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan  should be moved with her family out of the Texas apartment where Duncan  became sick with the virus and where 
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/02/us/tex...can/index.html


NBC NEWS CAMERAMAN TESTS POSITIVE FOR EBOLA

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...-ebola-n217271




> An American freelance cameraman working for NBC News in Liberia has  tested positive for Ebola and will be flown back to the United States  for treatment.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> http://fox40.com/2014/08/20/ca-nurse...g-ebola-scare/
> 
> A lot of the nurses will end up striking and staying home if this ebola thing blows up and they are left holding the bag. The nurses are bitchin from the east coast too and issuing their proclamations and warnings.
> There is also a continuing shortage of IV fluids everywhere that's been going on since Spring...Fluids are key in treating ebola by the way.
> With flu season starting and now this new gift of polio like crap from south of the border that's spreading in the midwest....
> Things are getting awfully busy, and I don't like busy...busy leads to sloppiness and panic.
> Be prepared to hunker down and take care of your own.


hope these are still active....

Admixture production files
These are from the MedTech CD, so if you have a copy of that you don't need to download them. A word of caution, though - CD's DO have a shelf life, and some of mine cannot be read. If you haven't looked at your CD's in a while - check them. You might want to make a backup set while you are at it.

My apologies for the size of the IDA document (which is really good). Makes for a slow download. Whenever I locate the original again, I'll re-scan it to make it smaller.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ztlfnddtmtl/CALC Workbook.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jwyzcmmn1nz/IDA - Small Scale Production of IV Fluids.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/2zjnztiytw4/Making Your own IV Fluids.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mlj1yi5atml/Osmotic Production of Sterile Oral Rehydration Solutions.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mwjtiigykyy/Proctor Info.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/wv2yq4y4wjj/System for Making Hospital Solutions in the 3rd World.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1n0niz...onutbiblio.doc
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ntj3jrtmfj1/coconutiv.txt
http://www.mediafire.com/file/njtnj1...Production.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/g0ykzdmr4gl/making IV fluids - FIP.doc
http://www.mediafire.com/file/z0e0d4kxyji/making IV fluids - sroberts.doc
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tm5qgjgijgb/making IV fluids - tropdoc.doc
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jdqmknzjj5y/making IV needles.doc

enjoy!

-t

http://medtech.syrene.net/forum/show...ghlight=fluids

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> No. The two posts you quoted simply means that if you don't quarantine over there, you invite martial law over here.
> 
> Stopping flights in and out of Ebola hot-zones is hardly mentioned. It's considered politically incorrect, or cruel, or mean or elitist or even racist. Hell, Obama would probably have the gall to claim that it is unconstitutional.
> 
> On the other hand, they have no problem implementing martial law in the US for unreasonable cause. There was no justification for house to house gun confiscation in New Orleans. There was no reasonable cause for city wide "shelter in place" or martial law in the Boston area.
> 
> If it does start to spread in the US, you can bank on the fact that the measures will eventually be far more draconian than just stopping flights.


And now we have an example. 

We have four people locked in an apartment in Dallas, who have no signs of Ebola. Why can't they leave? They should be "free to leave". They should able to fly to Paris, London or Tokyo if they want!

/s




> Health officials obtained an order to force the residents of the apartment to stay at home, after admitting they had not complied with a voluntary request to do so on Wednesday. The order applies to four “close” family members, including a woman believed to be Duncan’s girlfriend, as well as her child and two nephews in their 20s. *Local police have been stationed at the apartment complex to ensure compliance.*
> ...
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...tment-two-days

----------


## green73

What are the betting odds on another person in TX getting it? I've got money to invest.

----------


## presence

> What's the over/under on another person getting it? I've got money to invest.


Buy stock in IV bags.

----------


## green73

> Buy stock in IV bags.


zzz

----------


## Brian4Liberty

No doubt this was all practiced over and over by the many agencies involved. They must have had many expert training sessions, seminars, drills, emergency scenarios with actors, all the busy work government (US Taxpayer) money could buy.

Running like a Swiss Watch they are. You won't see precision like this in Africa. The US is so advanced. We are prepared. Nothing to see here, move along.





> US Ebola patient's waste not cleared from apartment two days after diagnosis
> 
> Health officials admit they were unable to find waste management company willing to accept soiled towels and sheets
> ...
> Lakey said local and county officials had experienced difficulties in securing a contractor to remove the waste from the apartment and clean it. *“There has been a little bit of hesitancy for entities to want to do that,”* Lakey said.
> ...
> Earlier, a representative of one of the agencies who issued the control order said that arranging clean bedding was the responsibility of the family – despite the ban on them leaving their home. “The individuals, it’s up to them … to care for the household,” Erikka Neroes of Dallas County health and human services told the Guardian. “Our science tells us, according to CDC, that Ebola virus germs can be killed with soap and water … Dallas County has not been involved in a disinfection process.”
> ...
> Earlier in the day, angrily brandishing an Ebola fact sheet, David Mbusa strode out of the complex and told reporters that he was completely unaware that a fellow resident had the virus until this morning.
> ...

----------


## fr33

> What are the betting odds on another person in TX getting it? I've got money to invest.


60/40

----------


## pessimist

When incompetent organizations tell me not to panic....I panic.

When incompetent institutions want me to panic...I mock them.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So let's add this up.

- He lied to get on the flight to the US.
- His "partner" here in the US claims that she had no contact at all with any of his bodily fluids. How long were they apart? A pretty bland reunion they had...
- She also says that she told everyone who would listen at the hospital that he had just come from Africa, when they went the *first* time.
- They have repeatedly asked where the "wonder drug" (Ebola Drug ZMapp) is for him.
- A nephew claims to have called the CDC to report that his uncle had Ebola because no one would take them serious.

If I were a betting man, I would bet that this whole trip was a set-up to get him here for first class medical care. The woman (his partner) in the US was in on it right from the start.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> When incompetent organizations tell me not to panic....I panic.


The incompetence to date has been scary. And how much tax-payer money has been spent over the years to get us to this level of gross incompetence?

----------


## Dr.3D

> So let's add this up.
> 
> - He lied to get on the flight to the US.
> - His "partner" here in the US claims that she had no contact at all with any of his bodily fluids. How long were they apart? A pretty bland reunion they had...
> - She also says that she told everyone who would listen at the hospital that he had just come from Africa, when they went the *first* time.
> - They have repeatedly asked where the "wonder drug" (Ebola Drug ZMapp) is for him.
> - A nephew claims to have called the CDC to report that his uncle had Ebola because no one would take them serious.
> 
> If I were a betting man, I would bet that this whole trip was a set-up to get him here for first class medical care. The woman (his partner) in the US was in on it right from the start.


And the hospital dropped the ball when he reported in with Ebola.

----------


## HVACTech

> When incompetent organizations tell me not to panic....I panic.
> 
> When incompetent institutions want me to panic...I mock them.


yes, I have been VERY concerned about bird flu for a long time.... sorry, was it swine flu? 
those are both SO 80's!
seriously, it is AL-quida that I am most concerned about.. my bad the taliban.... 
alright, it is ISIS? right? 
right?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> What are the betting odds on another person in TX getting it? I've got money to invest.


100%

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What are the betting odds on another person in TX getting it? I've got money to invest.


I am assuming that his "partner" and the people he stayed with were all in on it from the start, so they were probably as careful as they could be about not getting infected. That lowers the odds of someone else getting it. Ambulance and medical personal are probably more at risk, as they didn't know.

----------


## HVACTech

> What are the betting odds on another person in TX getting it? I've got money to invest.


Texans do not allow their women to be violated anally by cops...
Waco did not happen in Texas. 
Mormons are safe in Texas. 
just ask JFK. how safe Dallas is.
you say this happened in Texas?!?!
are there nothing but steers and *****s south of the red river?

----------


## Carlybee

> Texans do not allow their women to be violated anally by cops...
> Waco did not happen in Texas. 
> Mormons are safe in Texas. 
> just ask JFK. how safe Dallas is.
> you say this happened in Texas?!?!
> are there nothing but steers and *****s south of the red river?


I'm sure Houston will be safe...Sheila Jackson Lee is on the case.

----------


## Carlybee

Oh and a cameraman working over there was just diagnosed and he's being flown back to the states.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...-ebola-n217271

----------


## fr33

> Texans do not allow their women to be violated anally by cops...
> Waco did not happen in Texas. 
> Mormons are safe in Texas. 
> just ask JFK. how safe Dallas is.
> you say this happened in Texas?!?!
> are there nothing but steers and *****s south of the red river?


Everything is bigger in Texas, especially The Stupid.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It's almost like they are doing everything in their power to bring ebola to the US.  Kinda makes me wonder why anyone would do that.


There are people who believe that every bad thing that can possibly effect people needs to effect everyone,  so that more effort and resources will be used to combat the problem. Those people want it to come to America so that it will become a higher priority for America.

----------


## jjdoyle

> I am assuming that his "partner" and the people he stayed with were all in on it from the start, so they were probably as careful as they could be about not getting infected. That lowers the odds of someone else getting it. *Ambulance* and medical personal are probably more at risk, as they didn't know.


The guy that called 911 for him, did relay to the ambulance driver and technician the situation and thinking that it was Eboloa, and said they did put on masks I think before getting him.

But yeah, from what I heard from some reports, to me it sounds like the whole purpose the guy came to the U.S., was probably to try and get treated for it here, because he had been in the area and helped a woman that had it (who died from it).

----------


## navy-vet

> The guy that called 911 for him, did relay to the ambulance driver and technician the situation and thinking that it was Eboloa, and said they did put on masks I think before getting him.
> 
> But yeah, from what I heard from some reports, to me it sounds like the whole purpose the guy came to the U.S., was probably to try and get treated for it here, because he had been in the area and helped a woman that had it (who died from it).


I sure can't blame that poor soul for trying to get help. Pretty sure I'd do the same thing he did.
I would of course conduct myself in a manner where I couldn't infect anyone else around me, and I have no reason to believe that this fellow didn't do the same.

----------


## PRB

'There is no natural disease called Ebola'

http://www.finalcall.com/artman/publ...e_101807.shtml

Justifiable homicide
http://www.finalcall.com/artman/publ...e_101804.shtml

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> Today on FoxNews during the CDC’s press conferences the public was repeatedly misled about the spread of the Ebola virus. It was asserted a number of times that the spread of the Ebola virus is not spread through the air and one must come in contact with the bodily fluids of an infected person to contract the virus.
> 
>  Well, it may be technically accurate to say that one must come in contact with the bodily fluids of an infected person to contract the virus. However, if an infected person coughs or sneezes onto an open wound of another individual, that individual does come in contact with the body fluids of the infected person and the bodily fluids were transmitted through the air! So, why is the CDC asserting the Ebola virus cannot be spread through the air? Do they not consider a person who comes in contact with an infected person's bodily fluids which are transmitted by a cough or sneezing something other than an airborne transmission? If so, what is the technical term used to describe transmission of bodily fluids by coughing and sneezing?
> 
> 
>  JWK


I've had a couple of arguments over this. People vehemently claim that it isn't airborne. Even if it can be transmitted through the air. It's a technical difference in the definition of the word "airborne". The virus can't exist alone in the air, it needs to ride on water particles. It is my understanding that for Ebola in particular, the particles need to be rather large for it to survive for any length of time. Larger particles fall faster, and are therefore more quickly deposited on the ground, limiting it's transmissivity. 

(Small water particles have a terminal velocity of a fraction of a millimeter per second, they fall VERY slowly and can remain suspended by air currents for even longer than the time it would take to fall. For example when you sneeze, all of those tiny invisible water particles remain hanging in their position in the air for an extremely long time, slowly drifting to the ground millimeter by millimeter.)

But yes, since water particles can be transmitted through the air, Ebola can be transmitted through the air. Logic people. The only thing which would prevent airborne transmission in this manner is if you could not be infected through the lungs, mouth, or stomach. Which we know that you very much can.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I've had a couple of arguments over this. People vehemently claim that it isn't airborne. Even if it can be transmitted through the air. It's a technical difference in the definition of the word "airborne". The virus can't exist alone in the air, it needs to ride on water particles. It is my understanding that for Ebola in particular, the particles need to be rather large for it to survive for any length of time. Larger particles fall faster, and are therefore more quickly deposited on the ground, limiting it's transmissivity. 
> 
> (Small water particles have a terminal velocity of a fraction of a millimeter per second, they fall VERY slowly and can remain suspended by air currents for even longer than the time it would take to fall. For example when you sneeze, all of those tiny invisible water particles remain hanging in their position in the air for an extremely long time, slowly drifting to the ground millimeter by millimeter.)
> 
> But yes, since water particles can be transmitted through the air, Ebola can be transmitted through the air. Logic people. The only thing which would prevent airborne transmission in this manner is if you could not be infected through the lungs, mouth, or stomach. Which we know that you very much can.


Ebola-Reston was properly airborne.

----------


## jjdoyle

> I sure can't blame that poor soul for trying to get help. Pretty sure I'd do the same thing he did.
> I would of course conduct myself in a manner where I couldn't infect anyone else around me, and I have no reason to believe that this fellow didn't do the same.


Yeah, the story I heard from another person, was that he had helped a lady in Africa try to get help at one of their "hospitals", and she was turned away from 3 different ones and basically sent home to die (which did happen). I'm guessing he knew he was very likely to have contracted it, and made the decision to get here quickly, so when/if he showed symptoms, he could get help.

I kind of wonder if one of the reasons the hospital sent him away the first time so quickly, was because he didn't have any insurance? Being that he was from another country, I doubt he had any insurance in the U.S.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

They quarantined the ambulance...

How do you tell if a ambulance gets well?

If we loose an ambulance per patient, we are going to run out of ambulances really fast...

oh, and under Obama illegals get FREE healthcare!!!  aIN'T 'mERICA GREAT!



-t

----------


## donnay

> Oh and a cameraman working over there was just diagnosed and he's being flown back to the states.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...-ebola-n217271


Yeah don't you just love it...how they are flying people back tot he states.  



*NBC Cameraman Has Ebola*
And quarantined Dallas apartment still not sanitized
By Rob Quinn,  Newser Staff

 A freelance cameraman working in Liberia has become the fourth American to become infected with Ebola there. Ashoka Mukpo has been working in Liberia for the last three years and he developed symptoms, including fever and aches, on Wednesday this week, just a day after he was hired by NBC News, reports the BBC. The 33-year-old immediately quarantined himself and sought medical advice, and other members of the news team are not showing symptoms, NBC says. Mukpo will be sent back to the US for treatment, the network says, and the rest of the crew, including NBC News Chief Medical Editor Dr. Nancy Snyderman, will be flown back to the US and will "place themselves under quarantine" for 21 days.

"Having lived there for the last several years, Ashoka was well aware of the risks but felt strongly about trying to help provide honest perspective from the ground level," his father said in a statement. "Ashoka is being evacuated to the USA, where he will receive the best possible treatment. The doctors are optimistic about his prognosis." *In Dallas, meanwhile, Liberian Ebola patient Thomas Duncan remains in the hospital; if he survives, Liberia plans to prosecute him for lying on a health form. His girlfriend, her 13-year-old son, and two adult nephews are quarantined in their apartment, where the sheets and towels he used when he was sick remain, reports CNN. She says she has had to sign paperwork saying that she would commit a crime by going outside, but a work crew that was supposed to sanitize the apartment has not arrived.*

http://www.newser.com/story/196752/n...m_campaign=240

----------


## donnay

*Presidential Policy Directive / PPD-8: National Preparedness*
March 30, 2011

PRESIDENTIAL POLICY DIRECTIVE/PPD-8

SUBJECT: National Preparedness

This directive is aimed at strengthening the security and resilience of the United States through systematic preparation for the threats that pose the greatest risk to the security of the Nation, including acts of terrorism, cyber attacks, *pandemics*, and catastrophic natural disasters. Our national preparedness is the shared responsibility of all levels of government, the private and nonprofit sectors, and individual citizens. Everyone can contribute to safeguarding the Nation from harm. *As such, while this directive is intended to galvanize action by the Federal Government, it is also aimed at facilitating an integrated, all-of-Nation, capabilities-based approach to preparedness.*

continues:
http://www.dhs.gov/presidential-poli...l-preparedness

H/T Sasha PPF

----------


## pcosmar

> Yeah don't you just love it...how they are flying people back tot he states.


Back in 1976 while training with the Army in New Zealand,, there was a full field Hospital set up.
A mobile surgical unit..

Why could the not do this there,, rather than subject  the population here to the risk.

I have even heard of such things as Hospital Ships.. That could provide treatment off the coast of Africa.





Why is this simple logical thing not being done?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Oh and a cameraman working over there was just diagnosed and he's being flown back to the states.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...-ebola-n217271


When are these stupid Americans going to learn not to put bodily fluids from Ebola patients in their mouths?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Back in 1976 while training with the Army in New Zealand,, there was a full field Hospital set up.
> A mobile surgical unit..
> 
> Why could the not do this there,, rather than subject  the population here to the risk.
> 
> I have even heard of such things as Hospital Ships.. That could provide treatment off the coast of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of us are calling it political correctness. That certainly drives the cultural marxists crazy, so it must be fairly accurate. Part of it is bleeding heart liberalism.

----------


## kahless

CDC chief on Ebola: We cant shut the border
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/1...#ixzz3F5wSVoTd



> Tom Frieden, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, on Friday said restricting travel between the U.S. and West Africa would likely backfire and put Americans more at risk of contracting Ebola.
> 
> Appearing on MSNBC, Frieden was asked about potentially prohibiting air travel between the U.S. and West Africa, where the Ebola outbreak is most widespread. He said that such a restriction would likely be ineffective and would make it harder for health officials to root out the virus.
> 
> .........
> 
> People have a right to return. People transiting through could come in. And it would backfire, because by isolating these countries, itll make it harder to help them, it will spread more there and wed be more likely to be exposed here.


This jackass needs to be fired.  You can have a travel ban while allowing limited flights for medical personnel and aid workers to those countries to help deal with epidemic.  You can also have isolation wards at airports to allow American citizens to return.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have even heard of such things as Hospital Ships.. That could provide treatment off the coast of Africa.
> 
> Why is this simple logical thing not being done?


The _USS Mercy_ and _USS Comfort_ are both "hot stacked" currently but could be underway in less than a week.



The non-profit "Mercy Ships" organization, out of Texas, already has their vessel working in the area, Guinea IIRC.

Unrelated, I have couple of shipmates that I know that served as volunteer crew onboard.

----------


## pcosmar

> The _USS Mercy_ and _USS Comfort_ are both "hot stacked" currently but could be underway in less than a week.


Forgive me.
I am just an uneducated HS dropout,,  but hasn't this epidemic been some time in the making?
I seem to recall it in the news for a while.

Surely there are brighter,, and well educated folks that are aware of these issues **and plans in place for dealing with it*. 




*the part the truly concerns me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

You and me both...yes, I also seem to recall something about it in the news as well.

When government tells me all is well and have no fear, I begin to get alarmed.




> Forgive me.
> I am just an uneducated HS dropout,,  but hasn't this epidemic been some time in the making?
> I seem to recall it in the news for a while.
> 
> Surely there are brighter,, and well educated folks that are aware of these issues **and plans in place for dealing with it*. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the part the truly concerns me.

----------


## Valli6

> So let's add this up.
> 
> - He lied to get on the flight to the US.
> - His "partner" here in the US claims that she had no contact at all with any of his bodily fluids. How long were they apart? A pretty bland reunion they had...
> - She also says that she told everyone who would listen at the hospital that he had just come from Africa, when they went the *first* time.
> - They have repeatedly asked where the "wonder drug" (Ebola Drug ZMapp) is for him.
> - A nephew claims to have called the CDC to report that his uncle had Ebola because no one would take them serious.
> 
> If I were a betting man, I would bet that this whole trip was a set-up to get him here for first class medical care. The woman (his partner) in the US was in on it right from the start.





> I am assuming that his "partner" and the people he stayed with were all in on it from the start, so they were probably as careful as they could be about not getting infected. That lowers the odds of someone else getting it. Ambulance and medical personal are probably more at risk, as they didn't know.


_AND_ the family was scheduled to be evicted on October 1st.




> DALLAS, Texas -- Breitbart Texas has learned the family sharing the apartment with Americas first Ebola Patient was *scheduled for an October 1st eviction prior to the victims onset of Ebola. Notification had reportedly been given to the tenants of the apartment that their lease had not been renewed and they would have to leave the property.* Three days prior to the eviction, Thomas Duncan became so ill from the Ebola virus he contracted in Liberia, he was transported to the hospital.
> 
> A source close to apartment management spoke with Breitbart Texas on condition of anonymity. The occupants of this apartment were notified of the non-renewal of their lease and were advised they would have to move, the source said. *There had been a lot of problems associated with the people living in that apartment* and it was time for them to move on.
> 
> The source claimed there were *many domestic disturbances* at the apartments. Additionally, he claimed, the woman in the apartment was *always calling the city to report some problem or another* and then would refuse to allow the responding city agency access to the apartment.
> 
> We had a lot of problems there, the source claimed.
> 
> While Duncan is quarantined in the hospital, the family is now sequestered under an in-house lockdown. The source said the Dallas County Sheriffs Office served a protection order on the family ordering them to remain inside the apartment after *the woman sent her children to school after being advised not to.* Since receiving the protection order and threatened with arrest if they attempt to leave the apartment, the source stated, the occupants have become cooperative with us.
> ...

----------


## cajuncocoa

Everyone here has expressed concerns that should be obvious to all, and solutions to those concerns that are not only obvious, but would have been doable with just a little planning and preparation on part of our esteemed overlords.  

That bears the question:  why haven't they made such preparations? Why does it seems as if they are trying their best to facilitate an outbreak here in the States?











Because they are.

----------


## cajuncocoa

We all saw the picture of the vomit clean-up last night....on another website, the picture is attributed to WFAA-TV Dallas/Fort Worth Channel 8 news chopper.




> A WFAA TV Dallas/Fort Worth Channel 8 news chopper took the following photograph showing how workers are cleaning up the vomit:


http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2014/...ing-photo.html

Here's my question:  on the timeline, there was no reason for the general public to suspect that this apartment dweller had Ebola at the time of this cleanup.  What was the reason for a *news chopper* to take this photo of the cleanup?

----------


## pcosmar

> .  What was the reason for a *news chopper* to take this photo of the cleanup?


You obviously ask too many questions. 

(and I would not call that a "clean up",, that was spreading a biological agent)

----------


## pessimist

> Everyone here has expressed concerns that should be obvious to all, and solutions to those concerns that are not only obvious, but would have been doable with just a little planning and preparation on part of our esteemed overlords.  
> 
> That bears the question:  why haven't they made such preparations? Why does it seems as if they are trying their best to facilitate an outbreak here in the States?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not sure about that.

What would be the reasoning? To round people up and put them in camps? To declare martial law in order to send out the einsatzgruppen to shoot people in the streets? To "depopulate" the country?

Personally I just think we have a horrifyingly inefficient gov't full of blase morons to be perfectly honest. In some weird way I'd actually take more comfort in knowing that everything was 'controlled', 'by design' and 'deliberate' but I'm a true non-believer.

While I am not a libertarian, I definitely agree with you folks to a certain extent- our gov't is WAY too bloated which is the main reason it is so inadequate.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> We all saw the picture of the vomit clean-up last night....on another website, the picture is attributed to WFAA-TV Dallas/Fort Worth Channel 8 news chopper.
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2014/...ing-photo.html
> 
> Here's my question:  on the timeline, there was no reason for the general public to suspect that this apartment dweller had Ebola at the time of this cleanup.  What was the reason for a *news chopper* to take this photo of the cleanup?


I would guess that the media follows the Police and Emergency communications, and knew that it was a possible Ebola case.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm not sure about that.
> 
> What would be the reasoning? To round people up and put them in camps? To declare martial law in order to send out the einsatzgruppen to shoot people in the streets? To "depopulate" the country?
> 
> Personally I just think we have a horrifyingly inefficient gov't fully of blase morons to be perfectly honest. In some weird way I'd actually take more comfort in knowing that everything was 'controlled', 'by design' and 'deliberate' but I'm a true non-believer.
> 
> While I am not a libertarian, I definitely agree with you folks to a certain extent- our gov't is WAY too bloated which is the main reason it is so inadequate.


Incompetence is certainly one aspect of all of this.

But there is something else that comes into effect, as I stated yesterday:




> There are people who believe that every bad thing that can possibly effect people needs to effect everyone,  so that more effort and resources will be used to combat the problem. Those people want it to come to America so that it will become a higher priority for America.


Two further comments:

- Just today on a major network, someone actually made the case that if this was "quarantined" to the current hotspots in Africa, no one would care anymore. This is their reasoning.

- In the early days of AIDS, there were people that were ecstatic when it became known that straight people could catch it from sex, and that straight case were occurring. The reasoning was the same. It would put everyone in the same boat, make people care and result in more resources (money).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Boss, Coworkers of US Ebola Patient: He Knew He Had Ebola, US Trip Was 'Desperate Attempt to Survive'

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ben Carson on Ebola:

----------


## pcosmar

> I would guess that the media follows the Police and Emergency communications, and knew that it was a possible Ebola case.


This is a Bio hazard Hazmat cleanup.




Spreading Contaminated Bodily Fluids down a street and into storm drains,,, is not.
Does not matter if it was Aids,, Hepatitis,, or Ebola.. or nuthin'.

The Walmart my wife works at has  more comprehensive Hazmat Procedures that was photographed by the news crew.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> NBC NEWS CAMERAMAN TESTS POSITIVE FOR EBOLA[/SIZE]
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...-ebola-n217271


He took the job and came down with Ebola the next day? Methinks we might have another case of someone who was knew he was exposed, and was looking for a first class ride to the US for the best medical treatment possible.




> Mukpo said her sons virus is in the early stages and she is optimistic he will be cured.
> 
> Ashoka told his mother he has an idea of how he may have contracted Ebola.
> 
> At one point he was trying to help decontaminate a car. He had most of the protective gear on, but he thinks something might have splashed on his body at that point. Thats one possibility, but really, one doesnt know fully, Diana said.
> ...
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/10/0...ed-with-ebola/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Forgive me.
> I am just an uneducated HS dropout,,  but hasn't this epidemic been some time in the making?
> I seem to recall it in the news for a while.
> 
> Surely there are brighter,, and well educated folks that are aware of these issues **and plans in place for dealing with it*. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the part the truly concerns me.


Interesting- the US should not be involved in what goes on in any other country.  

The US should have done more earlier in Africa on ebola (gotten involved in events in another country).

----------


## AuH20

http://www.barstoolsports.com/nyc/su...-a-yolo-shirt/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I would guess that the media follows the Police and Emergency communications, and knew that it was a possible Ebola case.


Then why not alert the apartment complex?  So that the maintenance crew could wear protective clothing and not spread it around to the general population (their families, the co-workers of their families, the families of those co-workers and so on).  Did they want an epidemic to spread?  Or did they just want to have a sensational picture to spread on the Internet a few days later?

Sorry, Brian....not directing this to you....just venting.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Boss, Coworkers of US Ebola Patient: He Knew He Had Ebola, US Trip Was 'Desperate Attempt to Survive'


I imagine he did, and I don't fault the man for his "desperate attempt to survive"....anyone of us might do what he did if we were in his shoes.  It's the other people I'm blaming....those in the hospital, those who obviously alerted a news crew to get a chopper up in the sky to film the "cleanup" of vomit instead of alerting the apartment complex to get a Hazmat team out to do that cleanup instead of minimum wage maintenance guys power hosing the sidewalk.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'm not sure about that.
> 
> *What would be the reasoning? To round people up and put them in camps? To declare martial law in order to send out the einsatzgruppen to shoot people in the streets? To "depopulate" the country?*


Yes.  All of the above.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Then why not alert the apartment complex?


Mundanes don't have a "need to know". That's for the experts in government.

They did finally notify people in the complex. I think it was covered in this thread somewhere.

----------


## navy-vet

> Yeah, the story I heard from another person, was that he had helped a lady in Africa try to get help at one of their "hospitals", and she was turned away from 3 different ones and basically sent home to die (which did happen). I'm guessing he knew he was very likely to have contracted it, and made the decision to get here quickly, so when/if he showed symptoms, he could get help.
> 
> I kind of wonder if one of the reasons the hospital sent him away the first time so quickly, was because he didn't have any insurance? Being that he was from another country, I doubt he had any insurance in the U.S.


If she died that evening then it could be assumed that she was too far gone to help and the triage nurse would refuse to admit her as there was nothing that could be done.

----------


## TheTexan

Apparently there is an ebola case in DC, and hawaii, now.  This is almost certainly the work of ISIS, IMO.

----------


## alucard13mm

So we have this $#@!, who is not even a us citizen, coming to usa, potentially infecting dozens of people... so this $#@! would have a better chance to survive.

 There was also an article telling people you can take ibuprofen to evade getting caught by body heat screeners. Isn't that lovely? 

Hell, I think we should prosecute this $#@! for risking us. I'd be pretty pissed if he had contact with my kids.

I think we will see more people from Africa trying to come to USA for treatment, and exposing dozens or hundreds to ebola. But yet, we aren't doing more to stop flights coming into USA from west africa... or at least a qaurantine for a few weeks.

$#@! the political correctness in this country, I hope those that Q.Q all the time about PC are the first to die.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ben Carson on Ebola:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7iTH1ViZuU


He's getting better on guns.  More of this growth and I'd be willing to vote for this guy for President.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> He's getting better on guns.  More of this growth and I'd be willing to vote for this guy for President.


Mind you, he does still have growth that needs done, I don't think he'll be ready until 2018 or 2020, and I think he should run for a lower office first before going for President.  Here is a link that demonstrates some of his other incorrect positions, but unlike the author of this link I do not believe that he is trying to FAKE being a conservative, I just think that he's never really dedicated much thought to politics until he was thrust into the spotlight, and now that he is being forced to consider his political positions, they are evolving (in the correct direction) at an astonishing rate.

http://blog.********************.com...-conservative/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

wtf is happening to my link?

http://blog.********************.com...-conservative/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http:// blog.********************.com/ben-carson-counterfeit-conservative/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http:// blog.********************.com/ ben-carson-counterfeit-conservative/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Seriously wtf is going on here????


http:// -- blog. -- ********************. -- com/ -- ben-carson-counterfeit-conservative/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http://blog. l i b e r t y c o n s e r v a t i v e s .com/ben-carson-counterfeit-conservative/

----------


## TheTexan

> Seriously wtf is going on here????
> 
> 
> http:// -- blog. -- ********************. -- com/ -- ben-carson-counterfeit-conservative/


Not sure, but it's probably for your protection and/or safety.  Better not to question these things.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Apparently there is an ebola case in DC, *and hawaii, now*.  This is almost certainly the work of ISIS, IMO.


*HAWAII Department of Health rules out Ebola in Honolulu patient*

----------


## Carlybee

Well I have to say, I was too busy at work today to keep up with Ebola.

----------


## TheCount

> wtf is happening to my link?


It's being censored by a word filter.

----------


## orenbus



----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It's being censored by a word filter.


I'm a little baffled as to why 

l i b e r t y c o n s e r v a t i v e s 

is being wordfiltered.

----------


## Danke

> I'm a little baffled as to why 
> 
> l i b e r t y c o n s e r v a t i v e s 
> 
> is being wordfiltered.


******************** is run by a foreigner.

----------


## TheTexan

> ******************** is run by a foreigner.


It's a good thing that phrase was banned by the Authorities.  Good catch.

----------


## pcosmar

> Interesting- the US should not be involved in what goes on in any other country.  
> 
> The US should have done more earlier in Africa on ebola (gotten involved in events in another country).


Like it or not,,, the US is and was already involved in those countries. 
Like it or not we are in and intimately involved with the United Nations.

And (truly) humanitarian efforts are the least egregious aspects of foreign policy. 

Why we are allowing air traffic from infected areas is a whole nother question.

----------


## kahless

> I'm a little baffled as to why 
> 
> l i b e r t y c o n s e r v a t i v e s 
> 
> is being wordfiltered.


Whoever created the word filter list is probably a Progressive Democrat.  Only a matter of time before people lose their jobs or have to go to sensitivity training for saying either word.

----------


## devil21

> ******************** is run by a foreigner.


edit: I 10000% support the filtering of that domain!


The Carson push reeks of astroturf.

----------


## navy-vet

> He's getting better on guns.  More of this growth and I'd be willing to vote for this guy for President.


same here

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Still doesn't explain why it's being filtered.  That is bizarre.  I didn't know RPF even had word filtering set up.  Start a thread on it on the site issues subforum Gunny?  I'm curious....
> 
> 
> The Carson push reeks of astroturf.


I asked the question in a bit more privacy than that.  I'll let you know what the outcome is.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Whoever created the word filter list is probably a Progressive Democrat.  Only a matter of time before people lose their jobs or have to go to sensitivity training for saying either word.


Usually an admin of a site sets up the word filter

----------


## sparebulb

> The Carson push reeks of astroturf.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Like it or not,,, the US is and was already involved in those countries. 
> Like it or not we are in and intimately involved with the United Nations.
> 
> And (truly) humanitarian efforts are the least egregious aspects of foreign policy. 
> 
> Why we are allowing air traffic from infected areas is a whole nother question.


Speaking of Liberia, we've been their training their military.  There were also thousands of Peace Corps volunteers there that got pulled out.

US AID has a 500 Million project to pave roads as only 5% are and the entire road system becomes unusable during monsoon season.  another project is to teach how to and dig latrines.  both of these would have helped the current effort to fight Ebola if they had been further along.

I'm sure there are others that I'm not aware of.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The _USS Mercy_ and _USS Comfort_ are both "hot stacked" currently but could be underway in less than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> The non-profit "Mercy Ships" organization, out of Texas, already has their vessel working in the area, Guinea IIRC.
> 
> Unrelated, I have couple of shipmates that I know that served as volunteer crew onboard.


Mercy's dance card is full.  She's scheduled for a multi-national naval exercise called RIMPAC because practicing treating fake patients is sso much more useful than treating real ones.... 

Comfort is sitting in port in Norfolk.

We do have 4 decommissioned aircraft carriers on the donor list though...

-t

----------


## Crashland

This is becoming a mass hysteria. So far, the number of people who have become infected while inside the US is still zero. Even if the CDC f*cks everything up it is still unlikely that there will be anything more here than a few isolated incidents.

----------


## Slutter McGee

I can't figure you $#@!s out. Ron Paul was right about Swin Flu....How is this different?

Slutter McGee

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I can't figure you $#@!s out. Ron Paul was right about Swin Flu....How is this different?
> 
> Slutter McGee


Ron Paul is right about this one too.  It's not a threat now, but it does have the legit potential to become dangerous.

----------


## Crashland

> Ron Paul is right about this one too.  It's not a threat now, but it does have the legit potential to become dangerous.


When we get up to 50 cases of actual transmission occurring here in the US, then my concern level will go from 0% to 0.1%. Not holding my breath. Still at 0.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> When we get up to 50 cases of actual transmission occurring here in the US, then my concern level will go from 0% to 0.1%. Not holding my breath. Still at 0.


There is this little letter used in math called "e".  Were you playing hookie the day they covered it?

-t

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> When we get up to 50 cases of actual transmission occurring here in the US, then my concern level will go from 0% to 0.1%. Not holding my breath. Still at 0.


My concern level is already zero.  I would rather shame the government into stopping the behavior that will bring 50 cases of actual transmission into the US so that I don't _ever_ have to become worried about bleeding out through my eyeballs.

----------


## Crashland

> My concern level is already zero.  I would rather shame the government into stopping the behavior that will bring 50 cases of actual transmission into the US so that I don't _ever_ have to become worried about bleeding out through my eyeballs.


The existing behavior, as incompetent as it might be, is already way more than enough to prevent an outbreak.

----------


## kahless

> When we get up to 50 cases of actual transmission occurring here in the US, then my concern level will go from 0% to 0.1%. Not holding my breath. Still at 0.


I have yet to see Progressives and a segment of the open borders Libertarians come up with a logical reason why we should not restrict flights to only aid workers and isolate returning citizens in quarantine.  But I guess this country means nothing to those groups, since it is all about the open border ideology no matter how many citizens we lose here in the process.  

Be damned with the Constitution with promoting the general welfare of citizens of this country, gotta have those open borders and keeping government 100% out of the decision making process even in cases where it will protect our own citizens.

----------


## Crashland

> There is this little letter used in math called "e".  Were you playing hookie the day they covered it?
> 
> -t


What are you talking about? If you mean the way I spelled "breath", it would be incorrect to spell it with an "e".

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The existing behavior, as incompetent as it might be, is already way more than enough to prevent an outbreak.


Which explains why all the experts who treat ebola for a living, keep catching it.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

The natural exponential function y = e^x

-t

----------


## Crashland

> The natural exponential function y = e^x
> 
> -t


And what does that have to do with my post? You think if it gets to 50 cases then we will be in unbounded exponential territory?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

There is a common debate in legislative bodies about "the camel's nose under the tent" also called "the slippery slope."  _Nobody_ worries about the _first_ step on the slippery slope, but the people who argue against letting the camel's nose under the tent aren't looking at the 1st step but the 50th.  

"If we start down this road, it WILL end badly" does _not_ imply that it will _begin_ badly.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

70: The Magic Number That Could End the Ebola Epidemic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-0...-up-short.html




§ Projected peak of new&nbsp;Ebola patients after each intervention start date. When the intervention is started on November 22, the peak isn't reached by January 20, the last date included in the model. Source: CDC

There are a lot of scary numbers floating around about Ebola. Take 1.4 million: the CDCs worst-case scenario for Ebola cases in Western Africa by the end of January. Or two: the approximate number of healthy people infected by each new Ebola patient.

But perhaps the most important Ebola number right now is 70 percent. Thats the proportion of patients who need to be isolated -- in treatment centers or at least in their homes -- in order to put a quick end to the Ebola outbreak, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Once 70 percent of patients are effectively isolated, the outbreak decreases at a rate nearly equal to the initial rate of increase, researchers wrote today in the CDCs Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report. If 70 percent of the current outbreak was achieved by late December, the epidemic would be almost ended by January 20.

Seventy percent is a number full of hope and dread. Hope, because its a goal that feels attainable; a developed country would be able to handle 70 percent isolation on its own soil in short order. Dread, because in Ebola-swept regions like Liberia and Sierra Leone, we are nowhere near achieving it. Right now, only about 18 percent of Ebola patients in Liberia are being isolated.

Each day the epidemic persists makes 70 percent more difficult to reach. More doctors, hospital beds and treatment centers will be needed, and more people must be educated about the disease. For every 30-day delay, the peak number of new daily cases triples, according to a model of the disease created by the CDC.


In each of the three scenarios modeled in the chart above, 70 percent isolation is eventually reached and the outbreak is brought under control. The difference is how long it takes to initiate major interventions (building and staffing treatment centers, distributing supplies) and how many lives are lost as a result.

Despite its reputation as a killer, Ebola isnt very good at reproducing itself. The virus is spread through body fluids, not air, and it often kills patients before they have a chance to spread the disease widely. When 70 percent of patients are isolated, the disease no longer spreads fast enough to replace dying or recovering patients. It burns itself out. 

All it takes is to break the epidemic is to reach that magic number. What makes the current outbreak so difficult is that its happening in war-impoverished countries that have no prior experience with Ebola and very few doctors and hospitals to start with. The size of the outbreak also puts it in uncharted territory.

The 1.4 million worst-case projection by the CDC, by the agency's own estimation, is very unlikely. It doesnt account for major health interventions, which are already underway. For example, U.S. soldiers have started arriving in Liberia after U.S. President Barack Obama pledged to help build as many as 20 treatment centers, train about 500 health-care providers and send 3,000 troops to assist. The Pentagon may spend as much as $1 billion fighting the disease. 

Thats a lot of numbers. Lets hope they add up to 70.

-t

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> 70: The Magic Number That Could End the Ebola Epidemic
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-0...-up-short.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> § Projected peak of new&nbsp;Ebola patients after each intervention start date. When the intervention is started on November 22, the peak isn't reached by January 20, the last date included in the model. Source: CDC
> 
> There are a lot of scary numbers floating around about Ebola. Take 1.4 million: the CDC’s worst-case scenario for Ebola cases in Western Africa by the end of January. Or two: the approximate number of healthy people infected by each new Ebola patient.
> ...



I'm not the only one saying that this thing could mutate and become airborne.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...s-9770496.html




> Ebola 'could become airborne' in nightmare scenario, UN mission chief warns
> 
> There is a chance the Ebola virus could become airborne if the current outbreak is not contained fast enough, the chief of the UN’s Ebola mission has warned.


Current CDC policy makes this outcome more likely than it would otherwise be.  The best way to give a virus everything it needs to mutate into a supervirus, is to bring it into 1st world laboratory conditions.

All I'm saying, is do not give this thing what it needs to become dangerous.  That's just a really bad idea.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I can't figure you $#@!s out. Ron Paul was right about Swin Flu....How is this different?
> 
> Slutter McGee


Hey, look who showed up to call us all $#@!s before checking what Ron Paul has said:




> Former Rep. Ron Paul (R-Texas) warned that it would be "very dangerous" for the U.S. to overreact to Ebola, and that officials should use "common sense" to contain the deadly virus.
> 
> *"I know there's a lot of reason to be concerned. It is a serious problem, but in my lifetime, when we have been frightened by this so-called coming epidemic -- most of it has never materialized," the former physician told Newsmax.*
> 
> "Common sense should be able to handle this because they know what the virus is, they know how it is spread," he added. "I think sometimes overreaction can become very dangerous as well."


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/1...n_5927726.html

From what I've read in this thread that is pretty much exactly where most people here are at.

----------


## Crashland

> 70: The Magic Number That Could End the Ebola Epidemic
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-0...-up-short.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> § Projected peak of new*Ebola patients after each intervention start date. When the intervention is started on November 22, the peak isn't reached by January 20, the last date included in the model. Source: CDC
> 
> There are a lot of scary numbers floating around about Ebola. Take 1.4 million: the CDC’s worst-case scenario for Ebola cases in Western Africa by the end of January. Or two: the approximate number of healthy people infected by each new Ebola patient.
> ...


70% isolation is very difficult to achieve in Africa. It is a very, very serious problem there. But it is easily achievable here in the US.

----------


## kahless

> Usually an admin of a site sets up the word filter


Unless you use a plug-in or import a list from some where.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

It's already mutated over 300 times - and that was weeks ago!

WHO is expecting 5 million cases by Jan and it spreading into at least 10 countries.  One doc was looking at the math and expecting new cases coming on our shores hourly come spring.

It's also not just us and the international relief community working on this.  At least 8 countries have sent medical teams to work on the front lines, including Russia and China.  Weird that the US media ignores this...

Ebola is kicking our ass - badly, and it's going to get a lot more ugly before it gets better.

When public health officials start using words like "out of control" and "pandemic" and when MSF sends out a call for help to the military - yeah, time to stock up on adult diapers...

oh, and as a special treat for all you nay-sayers, Lassa (another hemorrhagic fever) season is just starting in that part of the world.  those virii are gonna have sooo much fun banging each other and swapping genes...

-t

----------


## devil21

> I can't figure you $#@!s out. Ron Paul was right about Swin Flu....How is this different?
> 
> Slutter McGee


The real concern for me is what will be accepted or done in the name of ebola prevention.  Never let a crisis go to waste...

I just read that the family holed up in the Dallas apartment has been let out and transplanted somewhere else but no one is saying exactly where they're being moved to, just something about a donated house somewhere, which could easily be bs.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 70% isolation is very difficult to achieve in Africa. It is a very, very serious problem there. But it is easily achievable here in the US.


call around your local hospitals and ask then how many negative pressure rooms they have available.  there is one guy in this country with Ebola in a standard isolation ward room, not the specialized ones where you are supposed to have cases like this.  That kicks up the danger level to western Africa conditions.

-t

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I received information directly from a Emergency Room doctor in Dallas...


Basically two things stick out when I listened to how contagious and the current activity in the metro Dallas area, which I was inform:

As far as the vulnerability of the contagion level,  Ebola is on the scale between AIDS(difficult) and the FLU(fairly common) in contracting.  Also going into the details of the advancement timelines of the infection when contracted, symptoms, blah blah...
Additionally it has turned into fear and panic, blames the press and politics for sensationalizing it all. Anyone with a the slightest associated symptom is showing up at doctors, urgent care and even emergency rooms. With the upcoming influenza(FLU) season, it will be turning into a nightmare with people panicking and rushing to the nearest at E.R.s.

PS: Also said, the reason this infected West African patient traveled to the U.S. was for the free treatment and cure of his Ebola contagion. (He Knew Obama take care of him)

----------


## ghengis86

Typically, the mutations favor more mobility and less mortality. A mutant with high mortality isn't very 'successful' based on Ma Nature's standards as the burn out removes potential hosts and reduces propagation of the virus. 

Mutations that have lower mortality rates are more 'successful' as the propagation of the virus is longer. 

So with regard to the talk about mutations - which for the most part has been on point in this thread - an airborne variant would most likely have a lower mortality rate. 

But, that's all relevant to the virus. Ebola typically has a mortality rate of 90% in past outbreaks (combination of virus and treatment). That's dropped to ~70% in the more recent outbreaks and if you believe the current infection/deaths numbers (where reported deaths usually lag infection numbers), we're approaching 50% mortality (again, treatment improvements aside).  But the 'success' of the current outbreak is evident it its virulence as it has infected more people than ever before.  Again, all relative when you consider the Spanish Flu epidemic had a mortality rate of 1.5% globally. 

Ebola is nothing to $#@! with, that's for sure. The incompetence at the .gov level is astounding as well as local civil and private authorities and persons. As stated above, 'we're' giving this virus every opportunity to mutate into something much worse. 

Even if the current numbers are lopped in half , can you imagine an airborne Ebola with a 25% mortality rate?  Our infrastructure can't handle that, let alone the psyche of millions of DWTS/NFL couch potatoes.

----------


## PRB

> Seriously wtf is going on here????
> 
> 
> http:// -- blog. -- ********************. -- com/ -- ben-carson-counterfeit-conservative/


censorship by the liberty forum?

----------


## Carlybee

I just keep coming back to MRSA staph and how prevalent it has become in hospitals. 


> _MRSA is usually spread by direct contact with an infected wound or from contaminated hands, usually those of healthcare providers._


   I'm not saying ebola is as easy to get as MRSA but there is obviously risk involved if someone is sick and it isn't diagnosed properly. A lot of home healthcare workers are from other countries.  My mother was terminally ill and a visiting nurse gave her the flu and she ended up dying from complications from that.  My point is, regardless of what we are being told, I know that it is not that hard for pathogens to spread. Don't forget about jails too.  I live in a city with a large international population, so I don't take anything for granted.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Even if the current numbers are lopped in half , can you imagine an airborne Ebola with a 25% mortality rate?  Our infrastructure can't handle that, let alone the psyche of millions of DWTS/NFL couch potatoes.


Imagine thinking you have the flu.  Now imagine a busy grocery store checkout line, a TSA molestation queue, a sports game or a classroom...



-t

----------


## alucard13mm

Cool. Free healthcare for everyone in the world. Come on in .

----------


## Carlybee

CDC INVESTIGATING POSSIBLE EBOLA SCARE ON NEWARK FLIGHT

http://abc13.com/news/cdc-investigat...flight/336782/


Update* passenger has been cleared

----------


## Nirvikalpa

^ He's been cleared.

I believe he went to UMDNJ Hospital (University Hospital).

----------


## Carlybee

> ^ He's been cleared.
> 
> I believe he went to Robert Wood Johnson Hospital (University Hospital).



Thanks for the update

----------


## Carlybee

Dallas Ebola patient in critical condition

http://abc13.com/news/hospital-us-eb...dition/336801/

----------


## PRB

> Thanks for the update


thanks for destroying our conspiracy theory, Alex Jones is mad he can't sell cure kits.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

A bunch of media outlets on October 1 were talking about a second likely victim in TX who got it from the first.  Nobody had bothereed to give an update whether the second patient in Dallas has been cleared or not.  I'm assuming that this second person was cleared or we'd have heard more, but everyone else that has been cleared they reported it.

NO, I'm _not_ assuming that "no news is bad news" and that they are 'hiding' a second victim.  Noticing an irregularity does not equal "ZOMG the illuminati did it!"  

There was some strangeness though.  Zachary Thompson, director of Dallas County Health and Human Services told a news reporter that they were monitoring a probable second victim, but Carrie Williams, spokeswoman for the Texas Department of State Health Services, came back a few hours later and said, "We have no second suspect case in Texas."  And then that was the last I can find.

I'm pointing it out as endemic of the incompetence with which this is being handled across the board.  Is there a second victim or not?  If yes, where is the update?  If no, why not come on and say 'No?'  If they didn't want to give any updates on this alleged 'second victim,' then why mention them in the first place?  

Fortunately for our beautiful and somewhat emotive Nirvi, NJ seems to be handling the issue a somewhat better than Dallas is, but I guess we won't have 'apples to apples' until and unless they catch a live victim, which I hope never happens.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Dallas Ebola patient in critical condition
> 
> http://abc13.com/news/hospital-us-eb...dition/336801/


The other day they said the patient was upgraded from critical to serious, and now they say he's critical again, but that he's stable?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you are "stable" then you don't go from critical to serious back to critical.  That's kinda opposed to the very definition of "stable."

----------


## S.Shorland

3,000? have died and with a 90% mortality rate in Africa,there are 300 or so survivors? Pay them 5x (or 50x) the average wage to distribute food,bedding and to burn waste for those who quarantine at home?

----------


## Carlybee

> A bunch of media outlets on October 1 were talking about a second likely victim in TX who got it from the first.  Nobody had bothereed to give an update whether the second patient in Dallas has been cleared or not.  I'm assuming that this second person was cleared or we'd have heard more, but everyone else that has been cleared they reported it.
> 
> NO, I'm _not_ assuming that "no news is bad news" and that they are 'hiding' a second victim.  Noticing an irregularity does not equal "ZOMG the illuminati did it!"  
> 
> There was some strangeness though.  Zachary Thompson, director of Dallas County Health and Human Services told a news reporter that they were monitoring a probable second victim, but Carrie Williams, spokeswoman for the Texas Department of State Health Services, came back a few hours later and said, "We have no second suspect case in Texas."  And then that was the last I can find.
> 
> I'm pointing it out as endemic of the incompetence with which this is being handled across the board.  Is there a second victim or not?  If yes, where is the update?  If no, why not come on and say 'No?'  If they didn't want to give any updates on this alleged 'second victim,' then why mention them in the first place?  
> 
> Fortunately for our beautiful and somewhat emotive Nirvi, NJ seems to be handling the issue a somewhat better than Dallas is, but I guess we won't have 'apples to apples' until and unless they catch a live victim, which I hope never happens.



I heard there were 10 under observation.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I heard there were 10 under observation.


I've heard 10, 80, and 120 depending on the verbiage being used "observation" or "monitoring."  Best i can tell, they had a list of up to 80 persons that they were 'monitoring.'  It's possible that the 10 you speak of included the family and the ambulance crew who are receiving closer 'observation.'  But the original reports of the suspected second victim were 'over and above' the monitor/observe lists.

----------


## Carlybee

> The other day they said the patient was upgraded from critical to serious, and now they say he's critical again, but that he's stable?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you are "stable" then you don't go from critical to serious back to critical.  That's kinda opposed to the very definition of "stable."



If it's changed to grave..he's going to die.

----------


## devil21

> ^ He's been cleared.
> 
> I believe he went to Robert Wood Johnson Hospital (University Hospital).


This says he has NOT been cleared as ebola-free, according to port authority.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...oms-Ebola.html




> Despite reports claiming the passenger was found to be noncontagious after initial examinations, the New York and New Jersey Port Authority told MailOnline the passenger was not cleared at the airport and has since been taken to hospital.


We better pray he doesn't have it.  260 people on that plane.

----------


## S.Shorland

The UK is offering to provide 700 new beds but these won't be ready for weeks.Concrete Canvas can provide the buildings,however: http://www.concretecanvas.com/

----------


## seapilot

> 


I think the guy in the Vice Video (video journalist) is the same guy that worked with NBC that contracted Ebola and is being flown to US for treatment. 

https://news.vice.com/article/he-wan...sed-with-ebola

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> This says he has NOT been cleared as ebola-free, according to port authority.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...oms-Ebola.html
> 
> 
> 
> We better pray he doesn't have it.  260 people on that plane.


He was cleared at the hospital, which is when they allowed the passengers on board the flight to leave; that is what has been communicated to me, at least.

----------


## Suzanimal

> He was cleared at the hospital, which is when they allowed the passengers on board the flight to leave; that is what has been communicated to me, at least.


That's what I read.




> United issued this statement: "Upon arrival at Newark Airport from Brussels, medical professionals instructed that customers and crew of United flight 998 remain on board until they could assist an ill customer. We are working with authorities and will accommodate our customers as quickly as we can."
> 
> Friends and relatives of the passengers told Fox 5 News that the passengers were taken off of the plane and taken to an isolated area at the airport.
> 
> Passengers complained of disorganization and chaos when they were put into isolation for four hours. They say they were given notices about possible exposure to Ebola but told not to worry because the passenger had tested negative to the illness.
> http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/26...newark-airport


And the inmate in Ga tested negative too.




> Two tests confirm Cobb inmate does not have Ebola
> 
> The Cobb County Sheriff's Office tells the public how they dealt with an Ebola virus scare within the jail's walls. 
> 
> A state lab test and a CDC lab test both confirmed that Harry Randall Withers does not have the Ebola virus. 
> ..
> http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/26...il-ebola-scare

----------


## devil21

Just thinking "out loud" here but I'm starting to wonder if this Ebola stuff is basically the same as 'ISIS'.  An excuse to instill fear in order to provide a cover story for more military intervention overseas.  Thousands of troops and nearly a billion dollars already promised to help "combat" ISIS....errrr Ebola.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Sending the Army to go fight ebola....

----------


## S.Shorland

When the UK says it is providing 700 beds but it will take weeks,I assume they mean the physical beds.If you have Ebola and are situated with other victims,what difference does it make if you lay on a blanket on the floor? What is the requirement for a bed? If there is some efficacy for treatment provided by raising the patient off the floor,why not hammocks?

----------


## S.Shorland

Recovered doctor goes back to hospital: http://en.ria.ru/world/20141005/1936...S-Reports.html

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 3,000? have died and with a 90% mortality rate in Africa,there are 300 or so survivors? Pay them 5x (or 50x) the average wage to distribute food,bedding and to burn waste for those who quarantine at home?


Your mortality rate is way high.  Anyway, I was thinking of something very similar.  People go out so they can earn money so they can eat, though also for school, socialization, etc.  The average pay in Liberia is $2 a day, however, in the slums where the biggest problem is, it's 2 cents a day.  so lets say 3 cents a day pay (with no expenses) and 3 cents a day food.  That means you could pay a person to stay home for a month and feed them for $2 a person - for the whole month!  The worst hit slum in Liberia is West Point with a population of 75,000 so it would cost $150,000 to hire the entire slum to stay home for a month.  Lets hire them!  Even paying them $2 a day would be cheap, considering the current budget to deal with this is 1.3 Billion and it has a 14 month predicted run.  Yes, hire the survivors to deliver food boxes once or twice a week and donate blood regularly as that's the most effective medicine (anti-bodies) we have right now.  That's what ZMAPP is, except ZMAPP isn't going to be available till Mid-December.

More expensive, but also more effective would be buying a ton of OLPC laptops ($100-200ea) and adding a temperature sensor.  That opens up distance learning so the kids could go to school.  It opens up reporting and response the day anyone gets a fever.  It forms a MeSH net so would be like putting a VoIP video phone in every house (lets say 7.5 people per household to make the math easy) and tied into a internet pipe opens up telemedicine with medical volunteers located anywhere in the world.  It also opens up entertainment cuz staying in for a month is going to get boring quick (though it's only a 7" screen)
















thoughts?

-t

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> When the UK says it is providing 700 beds but it will take weeks,I assume they mean the physical beds.If you have Ebola and are situated with other victims,what difference does it make if you lay on a blanket on the floor? What is the requirement for a bed? If there is some efficacy for treatment provided by raising the patient off the floor,why not hammocks?


I'm assuming it creates separation - as I'd imagine some of these patients would be "assumed to have" ebola and in the testing phase for it, and they'd be around those who already have confirmed ebola.  If someone is just laying on a blanket on the floor, next to another person who's on another blanket on the floor with the more advanced state of disease, soiled linens (from sweat, diarrhea, blood) can come in contact with open wounds, the eyes, nose, mouth, etc and transfer.  

Medical beds can quickly (but thoroughly) wiped with bleach.

----------


## Suzanimal

Ebola hates us for our freedoms.





> Sending the Army to go fight ebola....

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I'm assuming it creates separation - as I'd imagine some of these patients would be "assumed to have" ebola and in the testing phase for it, and they'd be around those who already have confirmed ebola.  If someone is just laying on a blanket on the floor, next to another person who's on another blanket on the floor with the more advanced state of disease, soiled linens (from sweat, diarrhea, blood) can come in contact with open wounds, the eyes, nose, mouth, etc and transfer.  
> 
> Medical beds can quickly (but thoroughly) wiped with bleach.


You know those inflatable swimming pool things...  kinda bunk bed sized but smaller...  It's fall and Walmart, CVS, etc is going to be ditching them at cost just to free up shelf space..  easily sterilized..  Now bleach...  Have you priced HTH recently - OUCH!

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> If someone is just laying on a blanket on the floor, next to another person who's on another blanket on the floor with the more advanced state of disease


Separate pt's symptomatically? or by time in ward?  They are not doing this in a fine grain way.  Better isolation via plastic sheets on frames?

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

There will be a CDC briefing about Ebola on C-SPAN at noon EST today.

-t

----------


## presence

> I assume they mean the physical beds.If you have Ebola and are situated with other victims,what difference does it make if you lay on a blanket on the floor? What is the requirement for a bed?


"Bed" in this sense does not just mean a place to sleep off the ground; its an isolated room with basic triage and sanitation provisions.  


Kind of like when you stay at a "bed and breakfast"... you get a toilet and shower too.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> There will be a CDC briefing about Ebola on C-SPAN at noon EST today.-t


Only this Administration could send out someone to relate this information and not have the fecal matter hit the fan.

Texas Ebola patient not receiving experimental medication

So the black guy doesn't get the medicine because it could possibly make his Ebola worse but the white medical professionals get it because they had nothing to lose? 

XNN

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> When the UK says it is providing 700 beds but it will take weeks,I assume they mean the physical beds.If you have Ebola and are situated with other victims,what difference does it make if you lay on a blanket on the floor? What is the requirement for a bed? If there is some efficacy for treatment provided by raising the patient off the floor,why not hammocks?


Dude, if we got so many sick we are stacking them on the floor, then it's time to head to Colorado with Mother Abagail.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Danke

> Last night over dinner the wife told me she thought she was coming down with a cold.  Fearing ebola, I slipped a couple Xanax into her wine.  After she passed out I dragged her downstairs and chained her to the support beam.  I gave her an air mattress, 3 weeks of rations and 2 buckets.   She's been down their screaming something all morning -- I can't make it out though but probably death cries, so I guess I assumed right and she's got ebola.  Sucks to have to quarantine her like that; but gotta save the rest of the family, ya know?


I think I saw the group of men who gave it to her, if you are interested...

----------


## specsaregood

> I think I saw the group of men who gave it to her, if you are interested...


First things first,  I saw the cat barfing this morning...  Can cats get ebola?  Maybe I should toss it down the stairs and shut the door as well.

----------


## Lucille

> Sending the Army to go fight ebola....


Obama’s “War on Ebola” or War for Oil? Sending 3000 Troops to African “Ebola” Areas that Happen to Export Oil to China
http://www.wendymcelroy.com/news.php?extend.6119

What an amazing coincidence.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Obama’s “War on Ebola” or War for Oil? Sending 3000 Troops to African “Ebola” Areas that Happen to Export Oil to China
> http://www.wendymcelroy.com/news.php?extend.6119
> 
> What an amazing coincidence.


How convenient...

----------


## FindLiberty

walk those suspected of exposure to Ebola into the nearest natural active volcano autoclave for at least 30 minutes.

----------


## orenbus

My brother is in the 101st, spoke with him yesterday he's saying around 1k troops from Campbell are headed to Africa at the end of the month, that includes members of his unit. This is in addition to 3k troops from other installations around the country that are heading out to Africa as well, there is a good chance these numbers will increase.

----------


## orenbus

> Dude, if we got so many sick we are stacking them on the floor, then it's time to head to Colorado with Mother Abagail.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Sierra Leone records 121 Ebola deaths in a single day*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/...0HU0ZT20141005

5 October 2014

(Reuters) - Sierra Leone recorded 121 deaths from Ebola and scores of new infections in one of the single deadliest days since the disease appeared in the West African country more than four months ago, government health statistics showed on Sunday.

----------


## Danke

> *Sierra Leone records 121 Ebola deaths in a single day*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/...0HU0ZT20141005
> 
> (Reuters) - Sierra Leone recorded 121 deaths from Ebola and scores of new infections in one of the single deadliest days since the disease appeared in the West African country more than four months ago, government health statistics showed on Sunday.


Time to stop your R & R at that port.

----------


## Pericles

> *Sierra Leone records 121 Ebola deaths in a single day*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/...0HU0ZT20141005
> 
> (Reuters) - Sierra Leone recorded 121 deaths from Ebola and scores of new infections in one of the single deadliest days since the disease appeared in the West African country more than four months ago, government health statistics showed on Sunday.


Why there needs to be border security and a ban on travel from affected regions of sickness. A handful of cases should be able to be contained, while hundreds or thousands of cases mean an epidemic here as well.

----------


## navy-vet

> 


Spent an hour searching for the scene where Nadine said something about "going to hell" as the elevator door closed. Couldn't find it though...

----------


## devil21

> I think the guy in the Vice Video (video journalist) is the same guy that worked with NBC that contracted Ebola and is being flown to US for treatment. 
> 
> https://news.vice.com/article/he-wan...sed-with-ebola


That would be very interesting.  Could mean he actually did catch it while filming at close range or that he's not just filming the propaganda but also 'living' it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Spent an hour searching for the scene where Nadine said something about "going to hell" as the elevator door closed. Couldn't find it though...


The exact quote is "We are dead, and this. is. hell!" 

and i can't find a clip of it either.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Time to stop your R & R at that port.


I have steadfastly refused West Africa voyages for years now.

----------


## Danke

> I have steadfastly refused West Africa voyages for years now.


And Donnay believes you?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I have steadfastly refused West Africa voyages for years now.


Really?  I've kinda been pondering volunteering...

What movie are you all talking about - have not seen it.

Oh, on the original hospital ER F' up - at least they admitted it.  That says something.

re: the extra troops from the 101 - what MOS's?  That's not the 101's general job description, but it is a prerequisite for SF school and they have engineers and medics...

-t

----------


## Suzanimal

> Really?  I've kinda been pondering volunteering...
> 
> *What movie are you all talking about - have not seen it.*
> 
> -t


The Stand - a miniseries based on the Stephen King book.

----------


## navy-vet

> The exact quote is "We are dead, and this. is. hell!" 
> 
> and i can't find a clip of it either.


Yeah that was it.  For some peculiar reason that cheesy part got to me lol In fact there were several cheesy parts in that series as I recall. Typical King....

----------


## alucard13mm

Hahaha.. Seems The Boondocks predicted this.

----------


## devil21

> My brother is in the 101st, spoke with him yesterday he's saying around 1k troops from Campbell are headed to Africa at the end of the month, that includes members of his unit. This is in addition to 3k troops from other installations around the country that are heading out to Africa as well, there is a good chance these numbers will increase.


Keep us posted please.  I have the feeling they will eventually end up in Syria.

----------


## KCIndy

> The exact quote is "We are dead, and this. is. hell!" 
> 
> and i can't find a clip of it either.


This one?





ETA:  I always thought the "smiley" button on devil boy's jacket was a nice touch.

----------


## devil21

NBC Early Today just said Obama is proposing a new traveler database in the name of ebola protection.  New privacy assrape commencing.

----------


## S.Shorland

I'm not an idiot: http://www.telegram.com/article/2014...72/1052/news01

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The existing behavior, as incompetent as it might be, is already way more than enough to prevent an outbreak.


Yes, because pressure washing Ebola vomit off of a sidewalk is so very conducive to preventing an outbreak.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

[QUOTE=LibertyEagle;5666332]Yes, because pressure washing Ebola vomit off of a sidewalk is so very conducive to preventing an outbreak.  

Actually I looked it up before, Ebola can't survive in water at all. So, yeah, it kind of does disinfect the area. So, flushing ebola infected material into the sewer doesn't pose a health risk.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I always thought the "smiley" button on devil boy's jacket was a nice touch.


Yes! And the smiley button on Flagg's jacket was described in depth in the book, so they HAD to have it in the movie. 

and yeah; it was perfect for that guy.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Actually I looked it up before, Ebola can't survive in water at all. So, yeah, it kind of does disinfect the area. So, flushing ebola infected material into the sewer doesn't pose a health risk.


The human body is 65% water.

----------


## orenbus

> re: the extra troops from the 101 - what MOS's?  That's not the 101's general job description, but it is a prerequisite for SF school and they have engineers and medics...


A lot of different ones mainly because of a number of different tasks they are going to be asked to perform. Here is an article that came out Friday. 

U.S. military force fighting Ebola virus could grow to 4,000 troops
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/c...o-4000-troops/




> ...
> The bulk of the military’s deployments will come from the Army. A headquarters unit from the 101st Airborne Division, of Fort Campbell, Ky., will oversee the mission from Monrovia, Liberia’s capital, under the command of Maj. Gen. Gary Volesky.
> 
> The Army plans to deploy 3,200 soldiers, service officials said Friday. Other units involved include the 101st Sustainment Brigade; the 86th Combat Support Hospital, 44th Medical Brigade; and a military police company with the 16th Military Police Brigade. All of those units are based at Fort Campbell, and will combine to provide medical, logistical and security support for the mission, known as Operation United Assistance.
> 
> Other Army units from Fort Hood and Fort Bliss in Texas, Fort Stewart and Fort Benning in Georgia, Fort Carson in Colorado, Fort Bragg in North Carolina, and Aberdeen Proving Ground in Maryland also will send forces as part of the Army’s 3,200-soldier deployment.
> 
> The soldiers from Fort Hood include 500 soldiers from the 1st Medical Brigade, the 36th Engineer Brigade and the 85th Civil Affairs Brigade, officials said. Fort Carson will send about 160 soldiers from the 4th Engineer Battalion, and Fort Bragg will deploy 120 soldiers for engineering and public affairs. The 20th Chemical, Biological, Radiological, Nuclear and Explosives Command at Aberdeen will send 10 soldiers for laboratory work, and about 100 soldiers from Fort Benning, Fort Stewart and Fort Eustis will round out the force.
> 
> The units will begin deploying by late October, and may continue to through November, depending on the need and transportation available, Army officials said.


Edit: Hmm reading over some of the news articles they don't say anything about certain other units in the 101st being deployed hmmm...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Actually I looked it up before, Ebola can't survive in water at all. So, yeah, it kind of does disinfect the area. So, flushing ebola infected material into the sewer doesn't pose a health risk.


Two things:

First, that would not have been a sanitary sewer it was flushed into, it would be nothing more than a storm drain that eventually would dump out, untreated, into a lake, stream or drainage canal. 

Second, FWIW, not according to CDC

*Interim Guidance for Environmental Infection Control in Hospitals for Ebola Virus*

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/env...hospitals.html

On August 1, 2014, CDC released guidance titled,”Infection Prevention and Control Recommendations for Hospitalized Patients with Known or Suspected Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever in U.S. Hospitals.”

Ebola viruses are transmitted through direct contact with blood or body fluids/substances (e.g., urine, feces, vomit) of an infected person with symptoms or through exposure to objects (such as needles) that have been contaminated with infected blood or body fluids. The role of the environment in transmission has not been established.* Limited laboratory studies under favorable conditions indicate that Ebolavirus can remain viable on solid surfaces, with concentrations falling slowly over several days.*1, 2 In the only study to assess contamination of the patient care environment during an outbreak, virus was not detected in any of 33 samples collected from sites that were not visibly bloody. However, virus was detected on a blood-stained glove and bloody intravenous insertion site.3 There is no epidemiologic evidence of Ebolavirus transmission via either the environment or fomites that could become contaminated during patient care (e.g., bed rails, door knobs, laundry). However, given the apparent low infectious dose, potential of high virus titers in the blood of ill patients, and disease severity, higher levels of precaution are warranted to reduce the potential risk posed by contaminated surfaces in the patient care environment.

As part of the care of patients who are persons under investigation, or with probable or confirmed Ebola virus infections, hospitals are recommended to:

    Be sure environmental services staff wear recommended personal protective equipment (PPE) including, at a minimum, disposable gloves, gown (fluid resistant/ impermeable), eye protection (goggles or face shield), and facemask to protect against direct skin and mucous membrane exposure of cleaning chemicals, contamination, and splashes or spatters during environmental cleaning and disinfection activities. Additional barriers (e.g., leg covers, shoe covers) should be used as needed. If reusable heavy-duty gloves are used for cleaning and disinfecting, they should be disinfected and kept in the room or anteroom. Be sure staff are instructed in the proper use of personal protective equipment including safe removal to prevent contaminating themselves or others in the process, and that contaminated equipment is disposed of appropriately. (see question 8).


Use a U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA)-registered hospital disinfectant with a label claim for a non-enveloped virus (e.g., norovirus, rotavirus, adenovirus, poliovirus) to disinfect environmental surfaces in rooms of patients with suspected or confirmed Ebola virus infection. Although there are no products with specific label claims against the Ebola virus, enveloped viruses such as Ebola are susceptible to a broad range of hospital disinfectants used to disinfect hard, non-porous surfaces. In contrast, non-enveloped viruses are more resistant to disinfectants. As a precaution, selection of a disinfectant product with a higher potency than what is normally required for an enveloped virus is being recommended at this time. EPA-registered hospital disinfectants with label claims against non-enveloped viruses (e.g., norovirus, rotavirus, adenovirus, poliovirus) are broadly antiviral and capable of inactivating both enveloped and non-enveloped viruses.


Avoid contamination of reusable porous surfaces that cannot be made single use. Use only a mattress and pillow with plastic or other covering that fluids cannot get through. Do not place patients with suspected or confirmed Ebola virus infection in carpeted rooms and remove all upholstered furniture and decorative curtains from patient rooms before use.


To reduce exposure among staff to potentially contaminated textiles (cloth products) while laundering, discard all linens, non-fluid-impermeable pillows or mattresses, and textile privacy curtains into the waste stream and disposed of appropriately.


The Ebola virus is a classified as a Category A infectious substance by and regulated by the U.S. Department of Transportation’s (DOT) Hazardous Materials Regulations (HMR, 49 C.F.R., Parts 171-180). Any item transported offsite for disposal that is contaminated or suspected of being contaminated with a Category A infectious substance must be packaged and transported in accordance with the HMR. This includes medical equipment, sharps, linens, and used health care products (such as soiled absorbent pads or dressings, kidney-shaped emesis pans, portable toilets, used Personal Protection Equipment (gowns, masks, gloves, goggles, face shields, respirators, booties, etc.) or byproducts of cleaning) contaminated or suspected of being contaminated with a Category A infectious substance.6, 7 (see question 8).

----------


## FindLiberty

"Give me your tired, your poor, *[YOUR INFECTED,]*
 Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
 The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
 Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
 I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Bad news this morning:
survey - 50% of US hospitals are not prepared to care for an Ebola patient.
WHO and MSF have suspended recruiting health care workers as too many are dieing. 
There are tons of supplies sitting on the Sierra Leone dock because that gvmt refuses to pay the shipping bill.

-t

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Two things:
> 
> First, that would not have been a sanitary sewer it was flushed into, it would be nothing more than a storm drain that eventually would dump out, untreated, into a lake, stream or drainage canal. 
> 
> Second, FWIW, not according to CDC
> 
> *Interim Guidance for Environmental Infection Control in Hospitals for Ebola Virus*
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/env...hospitals.html


I guess you could call me a 'moderate' on ebola concern.  I think the hyperpanicers are just as irrational as the blue sky/rainbow set.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I guess you could call me a 'moderate' on ebola concern.  I think the hyperpanicers are just as irrational as the blue sky/rainbow set.


I'm at DEFCON 3 on this as well.

Nothing is more disturbing than government telling me "all is well" AFAIC.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm at DEFCON 3 on this as well.
> 
> Nothing is more disturbing than government telling me "all is well" AFAIC.



I'll go with Defcon 3. Just got some more colloidal silver in though.

----------


## Cap

I find this interesting...



> *Why Does The CDC Own a Patent on Ebola ‘Invention?’ Ebola Man Made?
> *The U.S. Centers for Disease Control owns a patent on a particular strain of Ebola known as “EboBun.” It’s patent No. CA2741523A1 and it was awarded in 2010. You can view it here. (Thanks to Natural News readers who found this and brought it to our attention.)
> *Patent applicants are clearly described on the patent as including:*
> The Government Of The United States Of America As Represented By The Secretary, Department Of Health & Human Services, Center For Disease Control.


moar here: http://topinfopost.com/2014/08/05/wh...ebola-man-made

----------


## orenbus



----------


## donnay

> I find this interesting...
> moar here: http://topinfopost.com/2014/08/05/wh...ebola-man-made


Weaponized.

Democide.

----------


## Carlybee

http://www.amazon.com/The-Hot-Zone-T.../dp/0385479565

Might be worth a read

----------


## donnay

> "... the art of warfare ... will be vastly different than it is today ... “combat” likely will take place in new
> dimensions ... advanced forms of biological warfare that can “target” specific genotypes may transform biological warfare from the realm of terror to a 
> politically useful tool."
> 
> From 'Rebuilding America's Defenses' the leading policy "white paper" of the Project for a New American Century (PNAC), which has essentially dictated Bush regime "defense" policies since early 2001:


http://www.peace.ca/racetargetablebioweapons.htm

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> The human body is 65% water.


 So, that would mean Ebola requires the 35% in a range of proportions to survive. You are over 12 you should know this.

----------


## CaptUSA

> http://www.amazon.com/The-Hot-Zone-T.../dp/0385479565
> 
> Might be worth a read


I read that back in the 90's.  It's a really good book.   Reads like fiction.

I bet Richard Preston is raking it in again.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> Limited laboratory studies under favorable conditions indicate that Ebolavirus can remain viable on solid surfaces, with concentrations falling slowly over several days.


Okay, and they are spraying it with water, making the environment less hospitable for the virus. They may have bleach mixed in I don't know. My point was even if it was pure water that wouldn't be doing anything to spread it, it would be reducing the lifespan of the threat of transmission, and enough water actually would destroy it. So, water is a means of sanitizing Ebola.  I'd guess though it probably was bleach water combo, reducing it even more. 

Anyway, it won't survive in the sewers, the environment is not hospitable for it. Like I said I looked it up because of the potential of it spreading in the slums in Africa. The source stated it was destroyed quickly when in water.

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

Ebola was in the news again today. I have noticed a pattern: every single story I've read places great emphasis on saying that the virus "only spreads through direct contact of bodily fluids". Every single story has these words.

The thing is, many of the people infected have been health workers, just today a nurse in Spain was infected. It's strange to me that so many people who are medically trained, and are obviously very aware of the risk of transmission are being infected. Some of these people who work with Ebola patients are probably freaking out, quaking in their boots every time they come near the patient, they are probably washing their hands 50 times, and taking every single conceivable precaution, and still they are infected.

It just seems to me like this strain is a lot more virile than they are letting on in the media. Is it really an accident that it's exploding all across Africa, beyond many health professionals wildest expectations? Now I'm not going to explicitly declare that it's "airborne", but clearly something is not the same about this strain. Something that is catching even the medical community off guard.

Remember it takes something like 3 weeks to develop any symptoms. It's easy to explain away an infection on an accidental needle prick or some other slip up, cause and effect are so distantly separated from each other.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So, that would mean Ebola requires the 35% in a range of proportions to survive. You are over 12 you should know this.


Ebola also survives just fine in saliva, which is 98% water.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Okay, and they are spraying it with water, making the environment less hospitable for the virus. They may have bleach mixed in I don't know. My point was even if it was pure water that wouldn't be doing anything to spread it, it would be reducing the lifespan of the threat of transmission, and enough water actually would destroy it. So, water is a means of sanitizing Ebola.  I'd guess though it probably was bleach water combo, reducing it even more. 
> 
> Anyway, it won't survive in the sewers, the environment is not hospitable for it. Like I said I looked it up because of the potential of it spreading in the slums in Africa. The source stated it was destroyed quickly when in water.


I'm not sure where you are getting your data from, but you should probably consider shopping for better sources.

----------


## PRB

> Ebola also survives just fine in saliva, which is 98% water.


it doesn't take 2% to poison or kill an organism.

----------


## Acala

I have not been following the news, but am I correct that not one person has yet contracted the disease on US soil?

----------


## jbauer

> I have not been following the news, but am I correct that not one person has yet contracted the disease on US soil?


That is my understanding.  Last week we had 100 at risk.  Now its 48 and should know something in the next 2-3 days.  Heck some were saying we'd have thousands dead when this all started.  Myself, I just got out of my bunker to see if the sky was still blue just this morning!!!!

----------


## mad cow

> 'We thought he was crazy and begged him not to go back': Parents of NBC reporter with Ebola reveal how he refused to listen to pleas to stay in the U.S. as they meet his air ambulance in Nebraska
> Ashoka Mukpo, a freelance cameraman from Rhode Island, is being treated at Nebraska Medical Center and is in 'good spirits' but tired
> He was flown in on a medical flight from Liberia on Monday  
> The 33-year-old returned to Liberia on September 4 and had been working with NBC when he fell ill last week
> *He may have contracted the virus while spray-washing a car that had carried someone who later died of Ebola  
> *
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3FOeSU5Gq 
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Spray-washing car,spray-washing sidewalk.Six ~ half-dozen.

----------


## Carlybee

> Okay, and they are spraying it with water, making the environment less hospitable for the virus. They may have bleach mixed in I don't know. My point was even if it was pure water that wouldn't be doing anything to spread it, it would be reducing the lifespan of the threat of transmission, and enough water actually would destroy it. So, water is a means of sanitizing Ebola.  I'd guess though it probably was bleach water combo, reducing it even more. 
> 
> Anyway, it won't survive in the sewers, the environment is not hospitable for it. Like I said I looked it up because of the potential of it spreading in the slums in Africa. The source stated it was destroyed quickly when in water.


Unless it mutates and the rats get it.

----------


## TheCount

> Unless it mutates and the rats get it.


Or the cement catches it.

----------


## navy-vet

> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I always thought the "smiley" button on devil boy's jacket was a nice touch.


Thanks KC! That's it.
Analogous to where we are at this point in time...

----------


## navy-vet

> That is my understanding.  Last week we had 100 at risk.  Now its 48 and should know something in the next 2-3 days.  Heck some were saying we'd have thousands dead when this all started.  Myself, I just got out of my bunker to see if the sky was still blue just this morning!!!!


Don't worry, we will. Just missed being the first outside of Africa though, apparently.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/06/health...-us/index.html

----------


## navy-vet

> Ebola was in the news again today. I have noticed a pattern: every single story I've read places great emphasis on saying that the virus "only spreads through direct contact of bodily fluids". Every single story has these words.
> 
> The thing is, many of the people infected have been health workers, just today a nurse in Spain was infected. It's strange to me that so many people who are medically trained, and are obviously very aware of the risk of transmission are being infected. Some of these people who work with Ebola patients are probably freaking out, quaking in their boots every time they come near the patient, they are probably washing their hands 50 times, and taking every single conceivable precaution, and still they are infected.
> 
> It just seems to me like this strain is a lot more virile than they are letting on in the media. Is it really an accident that it's exploding all across Africa, beyond many health professionals wildest expectations? Now I'm not going to explicitly declare that it's "airborne", but clearly something is not the same about this strain. Something that is catching even the medical community off guard.
> 
> Remember it takes something like 3 weeks to develop any symptoms. It's easy to explain away an infection on an accidental needle prick or some other slip up, cause and effect are so distantly separated from each other.


Yeah, the health care workers need to stop swallowing their patients body fluids!

----------


## navy-vet

or sticking themselves with dirty needles and caths....

----------


## FindLiberty

> Spray-washing car...


Oh, THAT car...

Maybe it can still be sold over the Internet 'cause I bet the carpet
still smells like puke and that big brown stain on the seat just won't
come out! It's probably there to stay and not worth dying over.

[EDIT Sorry, my spelling error, I meant to type: It's not worth _dyeing_ over.]

----------


## Carlybee

This is a Houston suburb. Doesn't say why they are treating him unless he told them he was from Africa. 

CYPRESS, TX (KTRK) -- A hospital in Cypress says it is treating a patient with an "extremely low-risk" chance of having Ebola.

The North Cypress Medical Center, located along the Northwest Freeway, says the patient was admitted Monday and is being monitored. The hospital issued the following statement about the patient's admission:

"North Cypress Medical Center is treating a patient who has not been diagnosed with ebola. He is considered to be of extremely low risk to the ebola virus. Hospital personnel are taking all precautions as prescribed by the Harris County Health Department and the U.S. Center for Disease Control. The patient is in stable condition and is showing no signs of a fever. Admitted earlier today (October 6th), he has been isolated from other patients. We are working closely with local health and CDC officials who will determine all the steps we need to take to ensure the patient's recovery and the community's safety." 

Over the weekend, it was thought a person in Katy may have had Ebola, but that turned out to be malaria. 

The health department says they've conducted two Ebola tests on patients in the Houston area. Both have come back negative.

http://abc13.com/news/cypress-hospit...-ebola/339306/

----------


## FindLiberty

If there's going to be a whole lot of tempting dead bodies lying about,
how should one go about attaching a condom to a hazmat suit, duct tape?

----------


## Carlybee

> If there's going to be a whole lot of tempting dead bodies lying about,
> how should one go about attaching a condom to a hazmat suit, duct tape?


If that appeals to you, your last worry should be a condom.

----------


## FindLiberty

> If that appeals to you, your last worry should be a condom.


Exactly, who wants to catch Ebola, in the end, anyhow?

I'm not interested; just concerned...

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

EBOLA!!  Bla bla bla  EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla  EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla  EBOLA!!!  Seriously people, no one you know will get Ebola.  Even in Africa they register the deaths at somewhere around 3000.  That's in an area that contains many millions of people.  There WILL be some people who get Ebola here in the US and some (maybe 50%) will die.  The numbers, however, will be so small in percentage of population to really cause anyone here concern.  I see there's something like 10 pages of comments here from my last post trying to calm down the hype.  I had hoped that those of us who know the manipulation of news would have been able to see through all this hype as just another dis-information campaign...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

IMHO, the people who are panicked about this are just as wrong as the people who consider it meaningless and irrelevant.  It is neither "run in circles scream and shout" nor is it "Unicorns flying through a blue sky farting rainbows."  Both positions are irrational.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> IMHO, the people who are panicked about this are just as wrong as the people who consider it meaningless and irrelevant.  It is neither "run in circles scream and shout" nor is it "Unicorns flying through a blue sky farting rainbows."  Both positions are irrational.


Definitely not meaningless and irrelevant.  It's very valuable propaganda to get the masses to accept further restrictions on liberty.  For me, I fear "the cure" way more than I fear the disease.  I'd rather take my chances with Ebola, thank you...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Definitely not meaningless and irrelevant.  It's very valuable propaganda to get the masses to accept further restrictions on liberty.  For me, I fear "the cure" way more than I fear the disease.  I'd rather take my chances with Ebola, thank you...


LOL ok

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Oh, THAT car...
> 
> Maybe it can still be sold over the Internet 'cause I bet the carpet
> still smells like puke and that big brown stain on the seat just won't
> come out! It's probably there to stay and not worth dying over.


I don't think the CARFAX report has a checkbox for Ebola... (yet)

The pt in TX got an experimental broad-spectrum anti-viral drug today.  It's not ZMAPP

Oh yeah, Marsburg just had a outbreak in Uganda

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Okay, and they are spraying it with water, making the environment less hospitable for the virus. They may have bleach mixed in I don't know. My point was even if it was pure water that wouldn't be doing anything to spread it, it would be reducing the lifespan of the threat of transmission, and enough water actually would destroy it. So, water is a means of sanitizing Ebola.  I'd guess though it probably was bleach water combo, reducing it even more.


...




> Levy said that his son is “not certain” when he got the disease, but believes that he could have gotten infected by some of the spray back that came when he was using chlorine to disinfect a car.
> 
> "It was a vehicle that somebody had died in," Levy said.


Look, I'm the last thing from a "safety nazi".

I'm all about reasonable and rational safety and risk analysis.

You don't need a full hazmat suit to clean up antifreeze after a car crash.

But I'm pretty sure the guys cleaning up *outside* should have at least taken the same precautions as the guys cleaning up *inside*.

----------


## Carlybee

> EBOLA!!  Bla bla bla  EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla  EBOLA!!!  Bla bla bla  EBOLA!!!  Seriously people, no one you know will get Ebola.  Even in Africa they register the deaths at somewhere around 3000.  That's in an area that contains many millions of people.  There WILL be some people who get Ebola here in the US and some (maybe 50%) will die.  The numbers, however, will be so small in percentage of population to really cause anyone here concern.  I see there's something like 10 pages of comments here from my last post trying to calm down the hype.  I had hoped that those of us who know the manipulation of news would have been able to see through all this hype as just another dis-information campaign...



Except that it's not your job to tell people how to react. The truth is no one knows how this will end. Most Ebola cases in Africa were contained in rural areas. As soon as it got into the cities it started becoming more pandemic. That being said, I don't think anyone here wants or doubts the government ability to use it as another medium to restrict freedom.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> You don't need a full hazmat suit to clean up antifreeze after a car crash


but until recently you needed one to clean up spilled milk...

-t

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Except that it's not your job to tell people how to react. The truth is no one knows how this will end. Most Ebola cases in Africa were contained in rural areas. As soon as it got into the cities it started becoming more pandemic. That being said, I don't think anyone here wants or doubts the government ability to use it as another medium to restrict freedom.


_Of course_ the government is going to use this as an excuse to expand tyranny.  However, prior to that point they appear to be doing everything in their power to turn what is currently a non-threat into an actual threat in the future.  Probably in order to justify said impending tyranny.  I would not be surprised if those monsters declared martial law behind this.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Except that it's not your job to tell people how to react. The truth is no one knows how this will end. Most Ebola cases in Africa were contained in rural areas. As soon as it got into the cities it started becoming more pandemic. That being said, I don't think anyone here wants or doubts the government ability to use it as another medium to restrict freedom.


It just takes one case hiding to start a outbreak, say in NYC...




> Seriously people, no one you know will get Ebola.


Does anyone here know someone that died on 9/11?

How about knowing someone working or living in Western Africa?

How about knowing anyone living in a US city with a population over 1 Million?

-t

----------


## devil21

> NBC Early Today just said Obama is proposing a new traveler database in the name of ebola protection.  New privacy assrape commencing.






.............

setup piece:



why have I never heard of elizabeth Cohen before?  why should I give a $#@! what she claims to have experienced?

----------


## S.Shorland

Why does the CDC own a patent on a strain of Ebola?
http://topinfopost.com/2014/08/05/wh...ebola-man-made
'Discoverer' of Ebola isn't worried about a 1st world outbreak
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...inable-tragedy

----------


## cajuncocoa

(Dr.) *Jesse Jackson Discussing Ebola In South Dallas*




> Rev. Jesse Jackson traveled to Dallas on Tuesday to discuss Ebola concerns with pastors and community leaders in the southern part of the city. His plane arrived from Chicago shortly before 9:00 a.m. at DFW International Airport and he is expected to spend his entire day in North Texas.
> 
> From the airport, Jackson went to meet with community members at South Dallas Cafe, located in Oak Cliff. Longtime community leader Winsor Barbee said Tuesday morning, What he is going to do is meet with the southern Dallas pastors and community leaders so they can go back to their churches and community organizations with information on the Ebola virus.
> 
> Barbee said that Jackson wants to be sure that south Dallas residents were receiving proper Ebola information. A lot of times, she explained, the information is the last to get there. A lot of times, they are the most unaware of whats going on.


Read more:  http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/07/j...-south-dallas/

I'm sure I just overlooked it....can someone remind me where Dr Jackson received his medical degree again?

----------


## navy-vet

_
Defcon Level 3 here too_

----------


## Carlybee

> This is a Houston suburb. Doesn't say why they are treating him unless he told them he was from Africa. 
> 
> CYPRESS, TX (KTRK) -- A hospital in Cypress says it is treating a patient with an "extremely low-risk" chance of having Ebola.
> 
> The North Cypress Medical Center, located along the Northwest Freeway, says the patient was admitted Monday and is being monitored. The hospital issued the following statement about the patient's admission:
> 
> "North Cypress Medical Center is treating a patient who has not been diagnosed with ebola. He is considered to be of extremely low risk to the ebola virus. Hospital personnel are taking all precautions as prescribed by the Harris County Health Department and the U.S. Center for Disease Control. The patient is in stable condition and is showing no signs of a fever. Admitted earlier today (October 6th), he has been isolated from other patients. We are working closely with local health and CDC officials who will determine all the steps we need to take to ensure the patient's recovery and the community's safety." 
> 
> Over the weekend, it was thought a person in Katy may have had Ebola, but that turned out to be malaria. 
> ...


*update...this person has been cleared

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Definitely not meaningless and irrelevant.  It's very valuable propaganda to get the masses to accept further restrictions on liberty.  For me, I fear "the cure" way more than I fear the disease.  I'd rather take my chances with Ebola, thank you...


Figure the chances of "death by a cop" in this country and compare that to chances of getting Ebola even if you factor in some cases sneaking into the country (it WILL happen).  While I really don't know the numbers, I bet death by cop outnumbers death by Ebola no matter how you factor it...

----------


## Acala

Still zero cases and counting.

----------


## Zippyjuan

C'mon! Give us something we can panic about!

----------


## Acala

> C'mon! Give us something we can panic about!


Chikungunya.

----------


## jllundqu

> C'mon! Give us something we can panic about!


Now that you mention it, I kind of have this burning sensation between my toes... might be athletes foot

----------


## S.Shorland

> C'mon! Give us something we can panic about!


Psychiatrists are KNOWING quacks

----------


## Carlybee

> Still zero cases and counting.


Obama says there's nothing to worry about so I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  Customs agents are keeping their eyes peeled now.

----------


## Acala

> Obama says there's nothing to worry about so I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  Customs agents are keeping their eyes peeled now.


Obama is something to worry about.  Ebola is not.

----------


## Carlybee

> Obama is something to worry about.  Ebola is not.


That was sarcasm. Maybe and maybe not on the Ebola. I'm sure they will need a few cases to justify their rush to a vaccine or cure.

----------


## orenbus



----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Figure the chances of "death by a cop" in this country and compare that to chances of getting Ebola even if you factor in some cases sneaking into the country *(it WILL happen)*.  While I really don't know the numbers, I bet death by cop outnumbers death by Ebola no matter how you factor it...


apples and oranges... unless the cops go all ISIL

cops kill 500 ppl a year.

couple of months ago Ebola  had killed 300, now over 3,000 by min November 30,000 by Jan 1 over a million.

so lets say we get one case over here for every 3,000 dead there.so we should get 10 cases here by mid november and 100 by jan 1 ... and...

1 person possibly infected 50 people, though the actual infection rate is 2 new infections for every infected person, on average.

so by, say, feb 1 you will be more likely to die from Ebola than by cop.

-t

----------


## Carlybee

Kampala, Uganda -- (CNN) -- Three days after a fatal case of Marburg hemorrhagic fever was diagnosed in Uganda, 99 people are under isolation in four different locations across the East African country, as field epidemiologists and surveillance officers continue to closely monitor all people who got into contact with only victim.
More than 60 health workers form the bulk of people under isolation after they were identified as having contact with a 30-year old male health worker who died September 28 of Marburg -- an Ebola-like hemorrhagic fever.
"As of today, a total of 99 contacts are under follow up. All the contacts are still in a healthy condition," Dr. Jane Ruth Aceng, director general for health services in Uganda, said in the latest update on the outbreak on Tuesday.

----------


## Carlybee

The spread of Ebola across Europe is "quite unavoidable", the World Health Organisation has warned as four people were in hospital after a Spanish nurse became the first person known to have contracted the virus outside Africa.


WHO European director Zsuzsanna Jakab has said while more cases will spread in Europe, the continent should be well prepared to control the disease.

Health officials in Spain today said four people - the nurse, her husband and two others - were being monitored in hospital in a bid to stem the spread of the virus.

"Such imported cases and similar events as have happened in Spain will happen also in the future, most likely," Ms Jakab told Reuters.

"It is quite unavoidable ... that such incidents will happen in the future because of the extensive travel both from Europe to the affected countries and the other way around," she said.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...d-9779682.html

----------


## Dianne

Just want to remind everyone that over 90,000 peeps in the United States die each year from slobs that work in hospitals and transmit infections by not washing their hands...   This goes unreported, of course..   Yet, one person in Dallas, Texas has Ebola and the news media works 24/7 to scare the crap out of you and your family .     The terrorists are the news media.

----------


## alucard13mm

Lol... ebola spreading outside of africa is inevitable because of international travel. But does not close flights to and from infected areas because it is bad for business, or help can't get to these places with banned flights or it is politically incorrect.

----------


## Carlybee

Okay, apparently there are several on here who for whatever reason don't want anyone posting anything about Ebola. God forbid anyone try to have a discussion or...gasp...an opinion. Since those people seem to be experts on the topic, I for one will bow out and let them steer the conversation. I wouldn't want the free exchange of thought and speech to send the whole flipping board into a blind panic, because we are after all too stupid to draw our own conclusions without certain members having to tell us what idiots we are every other post for having an interest in the topic.  I'll try not to go play in the street or swallow something that has a poison label on it in the meantime while funneling mainstream media drivel straight into my bloodstream via IV.   The rest of you can continue squashing the conversation since apparently that's what this forum is about now, although my advice is that if it bothers you so much that you feel the need to nanny everyone into shutting up...because Lord knows we probably can't form an independent thought without you...then maybe it's not us...it's you.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Lol... ebola spreading outside of africa is inevitable because of international travel. But does not close flights to and from infected areas because it is bad for business, or help can't get to these places with banned flights or it is politically incorrect.


Travel security advisories - Flight bans and closures
Last Updated: October 07, 2014 16:40 GMT  
https://www.internationalsos.com/ebo...anguage_id=ENG

Anticipate travel disruption due to Ebola-related flight bans, health screening measures

The authorities in several countries have implemented entry restrictions to curtail the spread of Ebola from countries that have Ebola cases, while air carriers have restricted flights or modified schedules. Health screening has also been implemented at ports of entry and departure in various countries across the region.

Specific details of restrictions such as those listed below are difficult to verify and subject to change, while the implementation of state-imposed entry conditions can vary. Similarly, flight schedules may change at short notice. Travellers departing from countries affected by an outbreak of Ebola should seek itinerary-specific guidance from the relevant authorities on screening procedures and documentation requirements. They should also reconfirm the status of flights before setting out and allow additional time during arrival and departure to pass through enhanced medical screening.

Travel Briefing

Entry restrictions

Cape Verde on 5 October *prohibited the entry of all North Americans and non-resident foreigners who had visited the US in the past 30 days*. Earlier, nationals of Guinea, Sierra Leone, Nigeria and Liberia on 19 September were banned from entering Cape Verde for the next three months. The authorities have also banned entry to all non-residents who have visited Ebola-affected countries, including Congo (DRC), in the past 30 days; on 1 September, Senegal was added to this list.
Cameroon on 17 September reopened its borders to travellers from Senegal. An 18 August ban remains in place on travel from Nigeria, Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone.
Mauritius on 12 September announced that it would restrict entry of nationals from Nigeria, Sierra Leone, Guinea, Liberia, Senegal and Congo (DRC) unless prior approval was obtained from the Passport and Immigration Office.
Southern African Development Community (SADC) member states  Angola, Botswana, Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC), Lesotho, Madagascar, Malawi, Mauritius, Mozambique, Seychelles, South Africa, Swaziland, Tanzania, Zambia and Zimbabwe  have stated that travellers coming from Ebola-affected countries (according to the World Health Organisation, WHO) would be monitored for 21 days and that travel to member countries for any gatherings would be discouraged. The SADC provided no details as to how member countries will carry out the associated screening and follow-up and it is likely that countries will have individual processes. There are also reports that some countries require health documentation for entry. Travellers are advised to contact the embassy or health ministry of their destination country to clarify their individual circumstances and prepare their trips accordingly.
South Sudan has placed a ban on travellers coming from Guinea, Sierra Leone, Liberia or Congo (DRC), or those who have travelled to those countries in the preceding 21 days. According to the health ministry, entry of travellers from Nigeria depends on their travel history in that country and whether they have visited Ebola-affected areas.
Namibia's foreign ministry on 11 September announced that foreigners travelling from countries affected by Ebola would be prohibited from entering the country.
Gambia on 1 September suspended entry of persons who have visited Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone or Nigeria in the 21 days prior to travel. Those travelling indirectly from any of the aforementioned countries to Gambia via another country also come under this measure.
Côte d'Ivoire announced on 23 August that it had closed its land borders with Guinea and Liberia.
Gabon stated on 22 August that it is restricting the issuance of entry visas to travellers from Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone and Nigeria on a case-by-case basis.
Rwanda, according to the US Department of State on 22 August, has banned entry to travellers who have visited Guinea, Liberia or Sierra Leone in the 22 days prior to travel.
Senegal on 21 August closed its land border with Guinea, while the country's sea and air borders will also be closed to vessels and aircraft from Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone.
Chad on 21 August closed its land border with Nigeria at Lake Chad. The country previously reportedly banned the entry of any travellers originating or transiting through Guinea, Liberia, Nigeria or Sierra Leone, with airlines serving the country reportedly rerouting flights.
South Africa on 21 August restricted entry for all non-citizens travelling from Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone. The government subsequently clarified that this was not a blanket ban and could be waived for 'absolutely essential travel'.
Kenya on 19 August suspended entry of passengers travelling from and through Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone, excluding health professionals supporting efforts to contain the outbreak and Kenyan citizens.

*Flights and other transport

Countries that have implemented Ebola-related travel restrictions:

Gambia has banned the entry of flights from Guinea, Liberia, Nigeria and Sierra Leone.
Gabon has banned the entry of flights and ships from countries affected by Ebola.
Senegal has banned flights from Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone.
Cameroon has banned flights to and from Nigeria.
Chad has suspended all flights from Nigeria.
Côte d'Ivoire has banned all passenger flights from Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone.
Nigeria has suspended flights to the country operated by Gambian national carrier Gambia Bird.

Details of airlines that have restricted flights to Ebola-affected countries:

Air France suspended flights to Sierra Leone from 28 August.
The Togo-based carrier Asky Airlines has suspended flights to and from Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone.
Arik Air (Nigeria), Gambia Bird and Kenya Airways have suspended services to Liberia and Sierra Leone.
British Airways has extended their suspension of flights to Liberia and Sierra Leone until 31 December.
Emirates Airlines has suspended flights to Guinea.
Korean Air suspended flights to and from Kenya from 20 August.
Senegal Airlines has suspended flights to and from Conakry (Guinea) until further notice.
Other airlines have modified their routes but are still operating regular scheduled services. These include:

Royal Air Maroc
Brussels Airlines.*

Medical screening

Entry and exit health screening is now in place in numerous countries in the region and elsewhere; related measures can include the partial closure of land borders, ports and river crossings in an effort to restrict cross-border travel. Members should allow additional time to pass through medical screening and not travel if they are sick. Staff should continue to monitor local media and this website for developments.

Travel Advice Summary

Defer non-essential travel to Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone. 
Travellers flying from countries affected by Ebola should enquire with the relevant embassies or health ministries about any requirements conditioning entry at their destination, and prepare accordingly.
Reconfirm bookings on all regional routes as increased demand is likely. We do not hold information on specific flights.
Allow additional time during arrival and departure to pass through enhanced medical screening.
Do not travel if you are sick. Persons with fever or other Ebola-like symptoms may be taken to designated centres or have entry/exit denied.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Ebola cases in Spain now up to 5
It was one a few days ago...
40 people in quarantine. 

-t

----------


## alucard13mm

Time to move to Madacascar.. since it is the hardest to infect in pandemic

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Assuming for the sake of argument, the _highly_ unlikely scenario where it mutates, becomes airborne, and starts killing people by the hundreds of thousands, there will still be people here scoffing.

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> Assuming for the sake of argument, the _highly_ unlikely scenario where it mutates, becomes airborne, and starts killing people by the hundreds of thousands, there will still be people here scoffing.


The more people it infects, the more likely it becomes.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The more people it infects, the more likely it becomes.


That's true.  *Neither* panic _nor_ complacency is appropriate at this point.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Figure the chances of "death by a cop" in this country and compare that to chances of getting Ebola even if you factor in some cases sneaking into the country (it WILL happen).  While I really don't know the numbers, I bet death by cop outnumbers death by Ebola no matter how you factor it...


In addition to tangent's excellent answer, so what?  We face numerous threats all the time.  Just because one is more threatening than another at any given time doesn't mean the lesser threat should be ignored. 

I wouldn't worry about Ebola _at all_ if our government weren't trying so hard to *cause* an outbreak here.

----------


## cajuncocoa

*Come on in, the Plague Is Fine*



> [...]
> what short-term risk do Americans face from infected people flying here from West Africa? Small national risk: under current policy, you might see a sick West African visitor infect one or two Americans, likely hospital personnel. And some of those infected people would die, even with good care. Second question: Why take this risk? Theres no reason to do so. The administration claims that limiting incoming travel from Liberia, Guinea, and Sierra Leone would backfire. Why do they say that? 
> 
> Id say that its because theyre nuts, which is often the deep reason behind federal action. Oh, undoubtedly theyre thinking something nonsensical about the horrors of profiling black Africans, but lets be real: wed quarantine Sweden if they had something like Ebola, be they ever so blond, and wed be right to do so. At the end of the day, nuts, like I said.
> 
> Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (part of NIH), said a travel embargo on West African countries that are struggling with Ebola would make it much harder for them to control the virus.
> 
> You isolate them, you can cause unrest in the country, Fauci told Fox News Sunday. Its conceivable that governments could fall if you just isolate them completely.
> 
> So, were supposed to believe that blocking flights to the U.S. for the duration would destabilize an African government. Riiight. But Fauci had to say something. He has no logical explanation for the administrations positionbut then, none exists. Hes just being a loyal bureaucrat. Everybody and his brother are closing that door: Air France and British Airways have both temporarily halted flights. Since they read the polls, if nothing else, the Obama Administration will probably end up doing the same.


read the entire article here: http://takimag.com/article/come_on_i...#ixzz3FYfxqcc8

----------


## Acala

> Assuming for the sake of argument, the _highly_ unlikely scenario where it mutates, becomes airborne, and starts killing people by the hundreds of thousands, there will still be people here scoffing.


Ebola as a threat in the USA deserves to be scoffed at.  Not a single human being has contracted the illness in the USA.  The government and the media have concocted a hysteria to distract people from the latest new war.  When the day comes that people actually DO start contracting the disease in the US in numbers large enough that they cannot be isolated, then we can talk.  Until then, it doesn't even register on the risk chart.

----------


## Acala

> I wouldn't worry about Ebola _at all_ if our government weren't trying so hard to *cause* an outbreak here.


If the government was trying to cause an ebola outbreak, you would already have it.  Don't think for a second they don't have weaponized ebola on hand.  But they are not using it.  What they ARE trying to do is create a controlled panic for purposes of manipulating public thought.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ebola as a threat in the USA deserves to be scoffed at.  Not a single human being has contracted the illness in the USA.  The government and the media have concocted a hysteria to distract people from the latest new war.  When the day comes that people actually DO start contracting the disease in the US in numbers large enough that they cannot be isolated, then we can talk.  Until then, it doesn't even register on the risk chart.


LOL ok

----------


## S.Shorland

Duncan's dead

----------


## cajuncocoa

> If the government was trying to cause an ebola outbreak, you would already have it.  Don't think for a second they don't have weaponized ebola on hand.  But they are not using it.  What they ARE trying to do is create a controlled panic for purposes of manipulating public thought.


One more time....I don't expect an outbreak that necessarily takes down half the population of the country. That's what you seem to imply I'm suggesting. That's not necessary to accomplish their ultimate goal. 

That at doesn't mean, however, that they wouldn't welcome a few Ebola-infected people running around the country spreading the disease around to who knows where. In fact, they're not doing common sense things to prevent that from happening....leading me (and a handful of other conspiracy theorists) to think that's what they want! 

Why would they want that, and why should I care?

1) because we're all going to lose more civil liberties when this happens, and (2) one of the people who become an unwilling infected pawn in their game could be me or you, or someone we love....just like the people in the 9/11 WTC buildings who died, or the anthrax letter mail carrier who became infected.

----------


## green73

> Duncan's dead


I can't believe Drudge hasn't reported it yet.

----------


## orenbus



----------


## Anti Federalist

*First person diagnosed with Ebola in U.S. dies in Texas hospital*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/...0HX1OK20141008


(Reuters) - The first person diagnosed with Ebola in the United States, Liberian national Thomas Eric Duncan, died on Wednesday morning at a Dallas hospital, a hospital spokesman said.

"It is with profound sadness and heartfelt disappointment that we must inform you of the death of Thomas Eric Duncan this morning at 7:51 am," hospital spokesman Wendell Watson said in an emailed statement.

----------


## donnay

RIP Mr. Duncan

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Duncan's dead


Guess he won't have to worry about prosecution in Liberia for lying on his travel questions...

----------


## Carlybee

Of 7 treated here that we know of, 2 now dead.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Of 7 treated here that we know of, 2 now dead.


If they were in Africa, there would have likely been four dead.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Of 7 treated here that we know of, 2 now dead.


And a couple of those that survived were recovering before they came here. The impression has been made that "modern" medical care is somehow going to overcome the fact that this is a fatal disease with no known cure, other than an individual's immune system.

----------


## PRB

> RIP Mr. Duncan


time to move on.

----------


## Carlybee

> And a couple of those that survived were recovering before they came here. The impression has been made that "modern" medical care is somehow going to overcome the fact that this is a fatal disease with no known cure, other than an individual's immune system.


Several were treated with experimental drugs or transfusions. I don't know if Duncan was or not.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And a couple of those that survived were recovering before they came here. The impression has been made that "modern" medical care is somehow going to overcome the fact that this is a fatal disease with no known cure, other than an individual's immune system.


Yes, this, but certainly better palliative care than a filthy mattress and some cholera infested water *does* help.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Great news! Dogs, horses and pigs don't die from Ebola...only primates need to worry.




> Can Dogs (And Other Animals) Get Ebola?
> 
> The Ebola virus can be found across the animal kingdom, from bats and birds to pigs and porcupines. But there is a difference between having a disease and transmitting it to another animal—or another species. That’s at the heart of a controversial move by Spanish health authorities, who have obtained a court order to euthanize the dog belonging to a nurse who contracted the Ebola virus in Madrid, saying that available scientific knowledge suggests dogs can transmit the virus to humans. But how much do we know about which animals can catch and transmit the deadly virus?
> 
> Dr. Tom Frieden, director of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), said in a news conference on Tuesday that “we know in rural areas of Africa, Ebola can infect mammals. In fact, that’s how it spreads, from probably bats to animals living in the forest, people hunting the animals.” Ebola has to date been found in many bush animals, including bush pigs, rodents, porcupines and forest-dwelling antelope. Any infected carcasses could spread the virus to hunters or to anyone who eats bush meat.
> 
> Dogs
> 
> To date, there is no documented case of Ebola spreading to people from dogs or dogs to people, and only one study, carried out by the CDC, looks at whether dogs can get Ebola at all. This research into the prevalence of Ebola-virus antibodies in dogs from regions of Gabon affected by the 2001–2002 outbreak showed that “dogs can be infected by Ebola virus” but exhibit no symptoms and the infection eventually clears.
> ...

----------


## Carlybee

W.H.O. contradicts CDC, admits Ebola can spread via coughing, sneezing and by touching contaminated surfaces

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047177_Eb...#ixzz3Fa1IATRP

----------


## S.Shorland

> W.H.O. contradicts CDC, admits Ebola can spread via coughing, sneezing and by touching contaminated surfaces
> 
> Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047177_Eb...#ixzz3Fa1IATRP


  That's the kind of thing that makes me angry.In this case,wearing face masks when out and about if it actually does take hold,God forbid,could make or break an epidemic.

----------


## ZENemy

> 


The stand?

----------


## Philhelm

A Washington, D.C. Ebola outbreak would be well worth the cost of admission.

----------


## thoughtomator

Suddenly, telecommuting doesn't just look like an excuse to get paid for staying home.

----------


## Acala

> One more time....I don't expect an outbreak that necessarily takes down half the population of the country. That's what you seem to imply I'm suggesting. .


I'm not implying anything.  You SAID the government is trying hard to cause an ebola outbreak.    I responded to what you said.  

The one thing that is necessary for the government to use this as an opportunity for another round of tightening the choke hold is FEAR.  I am trying to counteract fear.

----------


## Suzanimal

Ebola scare in Texas: Frisco patient to be transported




> FRISCO — Crews are preparing to transport a patient exhibiting "signs and symptoms of Ebola" from a Frisco CareNow.
> 
> The CareNow is located in the 300 block of Main Street. Patients are currently being held inside the clinic as crews at the scene examine staff and others inside the building.
> 
> "The patient claims to have had contact with the Dallas 'patient zero,'" according to a statement from Dana Baird-Hanks, a spokeswoman with the city of Frisco.
> 
> Police and fire units have surrounded the facility, taped off a gray SUV and isolated other patients at the facility.
> 
> Outside the building, people in hazardous material suits readied an ambulance for transport of the patient.
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/story/news/na...pect/16924603/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'm not implying anything.  You SAID the government is trying hard to cause an ebola outbreak.    I responded to what you said.  
> 
> The one thing that is necessary for the government to use this as an opportunity for another round of tightening the choke hold is FEAR.  I am trying to counteract fear.


That's nice, but unfortunately, until we know the extent of possible lies and misinformation, there's a lot to be frightened about.

----------


## Acala

> That's nice, but unfortunately, until we know the extent of possible lies and misinformation, there's a lot to be frightened about.


We will never know the extent of lies and misinformation about anything.  Better get used to it.  Fear will ruin your life.

----------


## presence

*Ebola scare*2:53 p.m. CDT October 8, 2014


"The patient claims to have had contact with the Dallas 'patient zero,'"

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/healt...pect/16922477/

----------


## presence

> Duncan's dead


He died w/ $500,000 tab




> *$1,000 an Hour*
> 
> The care provided Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan may have cost as much as half a million dollars, a bill Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas is unlikely to ever collect.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-1...0-an-hour.html

----------


## Carlybee

> Fear will ruin your life.



And Ebola will kill you. Or anyone in your family with a compromised immune system or anyone who doesn't get diagnosed properly and in time. It's not chicken pox.  Regardless of the Fearmongering..it doesn't change what Ebola is.

Fact sheet

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs103/en/

----------


## Acala

Might I suggest:

----------


## Carlybee

> Might I suggest:



Might I suggest you resign as the Anti propaganda bureau and allow a discussion on this topic given that the disease is on our soil now?

----------


## Acala

> And Ebola will kill you. Or anyone in your family with a compromised immune system or anyone who doesn't get diagnosed properly and in time. It's not chicken pox.  Regardless of the Fearmongering..it doesn't change what Ebola is.


Ebola is a serious disease that has yet to claim a single victim who caught it in the USA (although that may change soon).  Hepatitis is also a serious disease, has a similar level of contagiousness to ebola, and has killed many people in the USA.  Do you worry about it?  I don't.  HIV is also a serious disease, has a level of contagiousness similar to ebola, and has killed many people in the USA.  Do you worry about it?  I don't.

I will know an epidemic when I see one.  Until then, fear is not just useless, it is counter-productive.  In fact, chronic stress associated with fear impairs your immune system.

----------


## Carlybee

> Ebola is a serious disease that has yet to claim a single victim who caught it in the USA (although that may change soon).  Hepatitis is also a serious disease, has a similar level of contagiousness to ebola, and has killed many people in the USA.  Do you worry about it?  I don't.  HIV is also a serious disease, has a level of contagiousness similar to ebola, and has killed many people in the USA.  Do you worry about it?  I don't.
> 
> I will know an epidemic when I see one.  Until then, fear is not just useless, it is counter-productive.  In fact, chronic stress associated with fear impairs your immune system.



Getting hit by a bus hurts too. It's not your job to dictate what's counter productive or to tell people how they should feel about the topic. The incubation period for HIV from exposure to death is not comparable. Nor is it a hemorrhagic fever. HIV is manageable. Hepatitis is manageable. You are comparing diseases that may take years to be fatal to one that takes weeks.

----------


## Acala

> Might I suggest you resign as the Anti propaganda bureau and allow a discussion on this topic given that the disease is on our soil now?


Your idea of discussion is everyone agreeing with you?  Not very productive.

----------


## Acala

> Getting hit by a bus hurts too. It's not your job to dictate what's counter productive or to tell people how they should feel about the topic.


Not sure what you are talking about at this point, but everyone is free to ignore me.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Ebola is a serious disease that has yet to claim a single victim who caught it in the USA (although that may change soon).  Hepatitis is also a serious disease, has a similar level of contagiousness to ebola, and has killed many people in the USA.  Do you worry about it?  I don't.  HIV is also a serious disease, has a level of contagiousness similar to ebola, and has killed many people in the USA.  Do you worry about it?  I don't.
> 
> I will know an epidemic when I see one.  Until then, fear is not just useless, it is counter-productive.  In fact, chronic stress associated with fear impairs your immune system.


While you can get HIV from an infected persons blood you cannot get it from their sweat, tears or by kissing them. All of these interactions CAN spread ebola. Then there is another thing, HIV patients usually don't start bleeding out of their eyes (among other things) and the amount of ebola virus particles near the end of the patients life is very high.. You can't get HIV when they cough on you either. I usually have to agree with you fully but you are wrong here.

----------


## Carlybee

> Not sure what you are talking about at this point, but everyone is free to ignore me.


You're basically accusing people here of either fear mongering or succumbing to it when we are trying to have a dialogue about it. Ignore works both ways.  I trust most people here are smart enough to dessiminate the info or disinfo that is out there.

----------


## Carlybee

> Your idea of discussion is everyone agreeing with you?  Not very productive.



Not at all. I just don't need someone trying to squash everything I post or poo pah it because he apparently considers himself the imperial wombat of the universe.

----------


## Acala

> You are comparing diseases that may take years to be fatal to one that takes weeks.


This makes them worse than ebola from the perspective of public health.  An HIV or hep victim can spread the disease for a long time without anyone catching on.  The window for transmitting ebola appears to be a few days at most.

----------


## Carlybee

> This makes them worse than ebola from the perspective of public health.  An HIV or hep victim can spread the disease for a long time without anyone catching on.  The window for transmitting ebola appears to be a few days at most.


You need to educate yourself on just how virulent a disease Ebola is.

----------


## Carlybee

> While you can get HIV from an infected persons blood you cannot get it from their sweat, tears or by kissing them. All of these interactions CAN spread ebola. Then there is another thing, HIV patients usually don't start bleeding out of their eyes (among other things) and the amount of ebola virus particles near the end of the patients life is very high.. You can't get HIV when they cough on you either. I usually have to agree with you fully but you are wrong here.



^this

----------


## Acala

> While you can get HIV from an infected persons blood you cannot get it from their sweat, tears or by kissing them. All of these interactions CAN spread ebola. Then there is another thing, HIV patients usually don't start bleeding out of their eyes (among other things) and the amount of ebola virus particles near the end of the patients life is very high.. You can't get HIV when they cough on you either. I usually have to agree with you fully but you are wrong here.


They are probably not identical.  But the health care profession dramatically changed its practices in response to HIV contagion.  And I'm still not worried.

----------


## Acala

> You're basically accusing people here of either fear mongering or succumbing to it when we are trying to have a dialogue about it. Ignore works both ways.  I trust most people here are smart enough to dessiminate the info or disinfo that is out there.


I am trying to discourage useless and unfounded fear.  It is a public service I perform.  No charge.  If you don't like that, ignore me!

----------


## Acala

> Not at all. I just don't need someone trying to squash everything I post or poo pah it because he apparently considers himself the imperial wombat of the universe.


Now you are being silly.  But silly is better than frightened.  So I feel some sense of success.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Ebola scare in Texas: Frisco patient to be transported
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/na...pect/16924603/


Well this is disconcerting. A Sheriff's deputy should be formally trained as a first responder. I'm curious why he went to an urgent care facility instead of directly to the hospital. This places more people at risk in an environment that is untrained to handle this kind of event.

XNN

----------


## Carlybee

> I am trying to discourage useless and unfounded fear.  It is a public service I perform.  No charge.  If you don't like that, ignore me!




Thank you! I will!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I am trying to discourage useless and unfounded fear.  It is a public service I perform.  No charge.  If you don't like that, ignore me!


The only person who appears to be afraid of anything, is you.

----------


## Acala

> The only person who appears to be afraid of anything, is you.


I'm tying to make sense of this and not doing very well.

----------


## Acala

> You need to educate yourself on just how virulent a disease Ebola is.


I'm listening.  Give me the facts.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I'm listening.  Give me the facts.


my facts tell me that if there isn't a large out break, we can relax...until then, being in denial isn't an option for me at this time. Stay vigilant for now. I hope we can all laugh about this in a few more weeks. Laughing... as in... 'nervous laughing.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *HIV is also a serious disease, has a level of contagiousness similar to ebola*, and has killed many people in the USA.


That is what the "authorities" have tried to brainwash the masses with for weeks. It is not true. Ebola is far more contagious than AIDS.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm tying to make sense of this and not doing very well.


You appear to be scared to death that someone, somewhere might just take this ebolavirus seriously.  If I didn't already know better (and if I bought into the conspiracy stuff) then I would think that you were trying to instill complacency. in the hopes of....what trying to help this thing go from it's current status as a non-threat into an actual threat?  Best way to justify martial law and FEMA camps?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> That is what the "authorities" have tried to brainwash the masses with for weeks. It is not true. Ebola is far more contagious than AIDS.


No kidding.  You don't get HIV by touching an HIV victim.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> That is what the "authorities" have tried to brainwash the masses with for weeks. It is not true. Ebola is far more contagious than AIDS.


I spoke with a emergency room doctor in Dallas and your statement is confirmed true.


The state and their media propaganda partners continue the massive state of fear.

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm listening.  Give me the facts.


I'm not too worried about it; but the fact that they still haven't put in any quarantine for travellers coming from the effected areas boggles my mind unless I consider conspiratorial ideas.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm listening.  Give me the facts.


http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs103/en/

http://www.who.int/csr/disease/ebola/faq-ebola/en/

Search Ebola images sometime too

----------


## Acala

> You appear to be scared to death that someone, somewhere might just take this ebolavirus seriously.  If I didn't already know better (and if I bought into the conspiracy stuff) then I would think that you were trying to instill complacency. in the hopes of....what trying to help this thing go from it's current status as a non-threat into an actual threat?  Best way to justify martial law and FEMA camps?


Hahahahahaha.  Okay.

----------


## Acala

> No kidding.  You don't get HIV by touching an HIV victim.


Okay doc.  But here's a couple facts for you.  From 2005 to 2012 the number of HIV cases in Africa went from about 1 million to 7 million.  During the same period the number of ebola cases never went past a couple hundred a year.  I don't know enough about ebola or, frankly, HIV, to compare their relative modes of transmission.  But I can see the results in real human poluations and in Africa they are not even in the same ballpark.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*'In 1976 I discovered Ebola - now I fear an unimaginable tragedy'*

http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...-piot-outbreak

Professor Piot, as a young scientist in Antwerp, you were part of the team that discovered the Ebola virus in 1976. How did it happen?

I still remember exactly. One day in September, a pilot from Sabena Airlines brought us a shiny blue Thermos and a letter from a doctor in Kinshasa in what was then Zaire. In the Thermos, he wrote, there was a blood sample from a Belgian nun who had recently fallen ill from a mysterious sickness in Yambuku, a remote village in the northern part of the country. He asked us to test the sample for yellow fever.

These days, Ebola may only be researched in high-security laboratories. How did you protect yourself back then?

We had no idea how dangerous the virus was. And there were no high-security labs in Belgium. We just wore our white lab coats and protective gloves. When we opened the Thermos, the ice inside had largely melted and one of the vials had broken. Blood and glass shards were floating in the ice water. We fished the other, intact, test tube out of the slop and began examining the blood for pathogens, using the methods that were standard at the time.

But the yellow fever virus apparently had nothing to do with the nun's illness.

No. And the tests for Lassa fever and typhoid were also negative. What, then, could it be? Our hopes were dependent on being able to isolate the virus from the sample. To do so, we injected it into mice and other lab animals. At first nothing happened for several days. We thought that perhaps the pathogen had been damaged from insufficient refrigeration in the Thermos. But then one animal after the next began to die. We began to realise that the sample contained something quite deadly.

But you continued?

Other samples from the nun, who had since died, arrived from Kinshasa. When we were just about able to begin examining the virus under an electron microscope, the World Health Organisation instructed us to send all of our samples to a high-security lab in England. But my boss at the time wanted to bring our work to conclusion no matter what. He grabbed a vial containing virus material to examine it, but his hand was shaking and he dropped it on a colleague's foot. The vial shattered. My only thought was: "Oh, $#@!!" We immediately disinfected everything, and luckily our colleague was wearing thick leather shoes. Nothing happened to any of us.

In the end, you were finally able to create an image of the virus using the electron microscope.

Yes, and our first thought was: "What the hell is that?" The virus that we had spent so much time searching for was very big, very long and worm-like. It had no similarities with yellow fever. Rather, it looked like the extremely dangerous Marburg virus which, like ebola, causes a haemorrhagic fever. In the 1960s the virus killed several laboratory workers in Marburg, Germany.

Were you afraid at that point?

I knew almost nothing about the Marburg virus at the time. When I tell my students about it today, they think I must come from the stone age. But I actually had to go the library and look it up in an atlas of virology. It was the American Centres for Disease Control which determined a short time later that it wasn't the Marburg virus, but a related, unknown virus. We had also learned in the meantime that hundreds of people had already succumbed to the virus in Yambuku and the area around it.

A few days later, you became one of the first scientists to fly to Zaire.

Yes. The nun who had died and her fellow sisters were all from Belgium. In Yambuku, which had been part of the Belgian Congo, they operated a small mission hospital. When the Belgian government decided to send someone, I volunteered immediately. I was 27 and felt a bit like my childhood hero, Tintin. And, I have to admit, I was intoxicated by the chance to track down something totally new.
Suspected Ebola patient in Monrovia A girl is led to an ambulance after showing signs of Ebola infection in the village of Freeman Reserve, 30 miles north of the Liberian capital, Monrovia. Photograph: Jerome Delay/AP 
Was there any room for fear, or at least worry?

Of course it was clear to us that we were dealing with one of the deadliest infectious diseases the world had ever seen – and we had no idea that it was transmitted via bodily fluids! It could also have been mosquitoes. We wore protective suits and latex gloves and I even borrowed a pair of motorcycle goggles to cover my eyes. But in the jungle heat it was impossible to use the gas masks that we bought in Kinshasa. Even so, the Ebola patients I treated were probably just as shocked by my appearance as they were about their intense suffering. I took blood from around 10 of these patients. I was most worried about accidentally poking myself with the needle and infecting myself that way.

But you apparently managed to avoid becoming infected.

Well, at some point I did actually develop a high fever, a headache and diarrhoea …

... similar to Ebola symptoms?

Exactly. I immediately thought: "Damn, this is it!" But then I tried to keep my cool. I knew the symptoms I had could be from something completely different and harmless. And it really would have been stupid to spend two weeks in the horrible isolation tent that had been set up for us scientists for the worst case. So I just stayed alone in my room and waited. Of course, I didn't get a wink of sleep, but luckily I began feeling better by the next day. It was just a gastrointestinal infection. Actually, that is the best thing that can happen in your life: you look death in the eye but survive. It changed my whole approach, my whole outlook on life at the time.

You were also the one who gave the virus its name. Why Ebola?

On that day our team sat together late into the night – we had also had a couple of drinks – discussing the question. We definitely didn't want to name the new pathogen "Yambuku virus", because that would have stigmatised the place forever. There was a map hanging on the wall and our American team leader suggested looking for the nearest river and giving the virus its name. It was the Ebola river. So by around three or four in the morning we had found a name. But the map was small and inexact. We only learned later that the nearest river was actually a different one. But Ebola is a nice name, isn't it?

In the end, you discovered that the Belgian nuns had unwittingly spread the virus. How did that happen?

In their hospital they regularly gave pregnant women vitamin injections using unsterilised needles. By doing so, they infected many young women in Yambuku with the virus. We told the nuns about the terrible mistake they had made, but looking back I would say that we were much too careful in our choice of words. Clinics that failed to observe this and other rules of hygiene functioned as catalysts in all additional Ebola outbreaks. They drastically sped up the spread of the virus or made the spread possible in the first place. Even in the current Ebola outbreak in west Africa, hospitals unfortunately played this ignominious role in the beginning.

After Yambuku, you spent the next 30 years of your professional life devoted to combating Aids. But now Ebola has caught up to you again. American scientists fear that hundreds of thousands of people could ultimately become infected. Was such an epidemic to be expected?

No, not at all. On the contrary, I always thought that Ebola, in comparison to Aids or malaria, didn't present much of a problem because the outbreaks were always brief and local. Around June it became clear to me that there was something fundamentally different about this outbreak. At about the same time, the aid organisation Médecins Sans Frontières sounded the alarm. We Flemish tend to be rather unemotional, but it was at that point that I began to get really worried.

Why did WHO react so late?

On the one hand, it was because their African regional office isn't staffed with the most capable people but with political appointees. And the headquarters in Geneva suffered large budget cuts that had been agreed to by member states. The department for haemorrhagic fever and the one responsible for the management of epidemic emergencies were hit hard. But since August WHO has regained a leadership role.

There is actually a well-established procedure for curtailing Ebola outbreaks: isolating those infected and closely monitoring those who had contact with them. How could a catastrophe such as the one we are now seeing even happen?

I think it is what people call a perfect storm: when every individual circumstance is a bit worse than normal and they then combine to create a disaster. And with this epidemic there were many factors that were disadvantageous from the very beginning. Some of the countries involved were just emerging from terrible civil wars, many of their doctors had fled and their healthcare systems had collapsed. In all of Liberia, for example, there were only 51 doctors in 2010, and many of them have since died of Ebola.

The fact that the outbreak began in the densely populated border region between Guinea, Sierra Leone and Liberia ...

… also contributed to the catastrophe. Because the people there are extremely mobile, it was much more difficult than usual to track down those who had had contact with the infected people. Because the dead in this region are traditionally buried in the towns and villages they were born in, there were highly contagious Ebola corpses travelling back and forth across the borders in pickups and taxis. The result was that the epidemic kept flaring up in different places.

For the first time in its history, the virus also reached metropolises such as Monrovia and Freetown. Is that the worst thing that can happen? 

In large cities – particularly in chaotic slums – it is virtually impossible to find those who had contact with patients, no matter how great the effort. That is why I am so worried about Nigeria as well. The country is home to mega-cities like Lagos and Port Harcourt, and if the Ebola virus lodges there and begins to spread, it would be an unimaginable catastrophe.

Have we completely lost control of the epidemic?

I have always been an optimist and I think that we now have no other choice than to try everything, really everything. It's good that the United States and some other countries are finally beginning to help. But Germany or even Belgium, for example, must do a lot more. And it should be clear to all of us: This isn't just an epidemic any more. This is a humanitarian catastrophe. We don't just need care personnel, but also logistics experts, trucks, jeeps and foodstuffs. Such an epidemic can destabilise entire regions. I can only hope that we will be able to get it under control. I really never thought that it could get this bad.

What can really be done in a situation when anyone can become infected on the streets and, like in Monrovia, even the taxis are contaminated?

We urgently need to come up with new strategies. Currently, helpers are no longer able to care for all the patients in treatment centres. So caregivers need to teach family members who are providing care to patients how to protect themselves from infection to the extent possible. This on-site educational work is currently the greatest challenge. Sierra Leone experimented with a three-day curfew in an attempt to at least flatten out the infection curve a bit. At first I thought: "That is totally crazy." But now I wonder, "why not?" At least, as long as these measures aren't imposed with military power.

A three-day curfew sounds a bit desperate.

Yes, it is rather medieval. But what can you do? Even in 2014, we hardly have any way to combat this virus.

Do you think we might be facing the beginnings of a pandemic?

There will certainly be Ebola patients from Africa who come to us in the hopes of receiving treatment. And they might even infect a few people here who may then die. But an outbreak in Europe or North America would quickly be brought under control. I am more worried about the many people from India who work in trade or industry in west Africa. It would only take one of them to become infected, travel to India to visit relatives during the virus's incubation period, and then, once he becomes sick, go to a public hospital there. Doctors and nurses in India, too, often don't wear protective gloves. They would immediately become infected and spread the virus.

The virus is continually changing its genetic makeup. The more people who become infected, the greater the chance becomes that it will mutate ...

... which might speed its spread. Yes, that really is the apocalyptic scenario. Humans are actually just an accidental host for the virus, and not a good one. From the perspective of a virus, it isn't desirable for its host, within which the pathogen hopes to multiply, to die so quickly. It would be much better for the virus to allow us to stay alive longer.

Could the virus suddenly change itself such that it could be spread through the air?

Like measles, you mean? Luckily that is extremely unlikely. But a mutation that would allow Ebola patients to live a couple of weeks longer is certainly possible and would be advantageous for the virus. But that would allow Ebola patients to infect many, many more people than is currently the case.

But that is just speculation, isn't it?

Certainly. But it is just one of many possible ways the virus could change to spread itself more easily. And it is clear that the virus is mutating.

You and two colleagues wrote a piece for the Wall Street Journal supporting the testing of experimental drugs. Do you think that could be the solution?

Patients could probably be treated most quickly with blood serum from Ebola survivors, even if that would likely be extremely difficult given the chaotic local conditions. We need to find out now if these methods, or if experimental drugs like ZMapp, really help. But we should definitely not rely entirely on new treatments. For most people, they will come too late in this epidemic. But if they help, they should be made available for the next outbreak.

Testing of two vaccines is also beginning. It will take a while, of course, but could it be that only a vaccine can stop the epidemic?

I hope that's not the case. But who knows? Maybe.

In Zaire during that first outbreak, a hospital with poor hygiene was responsible for spreading the illness. Today almost the same thing is happening. Was Louis Pasteur right when he said: "It is the microbes who will have the last word"?

Of course, we are a long way away from declaring victory over bacteria and viruses. HIV is still here; in London alone, five gay men become infected daily. An increasing number of bacteria are becoming resistant to antibiotics. And I can still see the Ebola patients in Yambuku, how they died in their shacks and we couldn't do anything except let them die. In principle, it's still the same today. That is very depressing. But it also provides me with a strong motivation to do something. I love life. That is why I am doing everything I can to convince the powerful in this world to finally send sufficient help to west Africa. Now!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ebola scare in Texas: Frisco patient to be transported
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/na...pect/16924603/


My guess (and hope) is that this is a false alarm. We will be getting a lot more of these.

----------


## Acala

> I would think that you were trying to instill complacency.


Because you are actually planning to DO something besides post on the internet?  What, exactly, are you planning to do about it?  I certainly don't want to derail your bold plan of action with my infectious complacency.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Okay doc.  But here's a couple facts for you.  From 2005 to 2012 the number of HIV cases in Africa went from about 1 million to 7 million.  During the same period the number of ebola cases never went past a couple hundred a year.  I don't know enough about ebola or, frankly, HIV, to compare their relative modes of transmission.  But I can see the results in real human poluations and in Africa they are not even in the same ballpark.


So what you are saying is that HIV infections increased 700% in the same time that Ebola infections increased 3000%.  Got it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Okay doc.  But here's a couple facts for you.  From 2005 to 2012 the number of HIV cases in Africa went from about 1 million to 7 million.  *During the same period the number of ebola cases never went past a couple hundred a year.*  I don't know enough about ebola or, frankly, HIV, to compare their relative modes of transmission.  But I can see the results in real human poluations and in Africa they are not even in the same ballpark.


The reason why is shockingly simple:

Ebola kills you so fast, you have no time to spread it around.

An HIV positive person, with no treatment at all, can live for *years* while contagious.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> My guess (and hope) is that this is a false alarm. We will be getting a lot more of these.


The claim is that he had direct, unprotected contact with Duncan in his apartment.

DEFCON 2.5

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Because you are actually planning to DO something besides post on the internet?  What, exactly, are you planning to do about it?  I certainly don't want to derail your bold plan of action with my infectious complacency.


I am not just planning, I am actively doing right now.  Attempting to shame the government into acting appropriately to prevent it from actually becoming a threat.  It's called 'political activism' and it's not limited to the Internet, however, a big part of it it convincing people to be rational about it.  Rational.  As in neither panicking nor scoffing.  Both are irrational reactions.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am not just planning, I am actively doing right now.  Attempting to shame the government into acting appropriately to prevent it from actually becoming a threat.  *It's called 'political activism' and it's not limited to the Internet*, however, a big part of it it convincing people to be rational about it.  Rational.  As in neither panicking nor scoffing.  Both are irrational reactions.


At the very least convincing some fellow citizens to send some dunning SWLODs off to DC and get flights from "hot zone" countries restricted.

FFS what's this worthless Leviathan good for, if not that?

----------


## Carlybee

I don't see anyone panicking here. Am I taking steps to maximize my immune system? You bet. My husband works in a major hospital in a multicultural city with an international airport. Am I buying a hazmat suit? No, not at this time.

----------


## orenbus

> Okay doc.  But here's a couple facts for you.  From 2005 to 2012 the number of HIV cases in Africa went from about 1 million to 7 million.  During the same period the number of ebola cases never went past a couple hundred a year.  I don't know enough about ebola or, frankly, HIV, to compare their relative modes of transmission.  But I can see the results in real human poluations and in Africa they are not even in the same ballpark.


The reason why Ebola in past outbreaks have been relatively contained is because the hot zone instances were restricted to villages away from major metropolitan areas or population hubs where large amounts of people pass through in Africa and so the potential for spread was limited. In those areas they've also had experience running early isolation techniques to limit the spread of viruses such as Ebola and other dangers coming from rural village areas in Zaire/Congo and Uganda. This is not the case in this most recent outbreak (starting in March) as it started in areas not normally known for Ebola cases and has turned into a multi-country, multi-city event where their medical capabilities are not equipped to handle widespread infection, people are literally being left to die in the streets because they lack the resources to handle the epidemic. 

Just because history shows a certain contagious virus didn't generate more deaths than HIV in a given year, or years, doesn't mean it's something that shouldn't be considered a potential threat, you really need to look at each virus or illness on the basis of it's own characteristics and impacts on the human body to determine risk.

Also as has been said in terms of person to person transmission, Ebola =/= HIV, it's very easy to get Ebola regardless of what tidbits of info you're getting from the media in terms of fluid transmission. If Ebola was that hard to get then Health Workers, Aid Workers and Reporters in areas where there are Ebola patients wouldn't be getting it accidentally at the rate that it is happening.

In my mind this threat hasn't reached critical mass or is anywhere near that here in the U.S. although I think it may be an open question for Africa at this point. The main thing that would concern me is if large amounts of people here were to begin to get sick and what that would mean for a number of different reasons, or worst case if it mutated then we are in a world of hurt. Regardless of the quality of our health care system, there is always a potential breaking point where things become unmanageable. I think we are very far from that point right now, but it doesn't diminish the fact that that point does exist, and what steps are and should be taken to make sure we never reach it should be worthy of discussion.

Edit: Here is a link showing Ebola outbreak chronology, going through this list you can see the latest outbreak is in it's own world compared to those that have previously occurred.

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/outbrea...hronology.html

----------


## orenbus



----------


## presence

It seems to me that Ebola is contagious and behaves more like *Norovirus* than like HIV/AIDS.   Norovirus burns itself out fast because you're only contagious for a short period but its mostly aerosols from vomit and stool that infects people.   Ebola burns itself out because of its high fatality rate but also seems to be passed by vomit and stool aerosols.    In either case Isolation and sanitation contains outbreaks.   HIV is very different in that there is no puke or vomit; the mode of transmission is usually silent via sex or needles.

----------


## Carlybee

> It seems to me that Ebola is contagious and behaves more like *Norovirus* than like HIV/AIDS.   Norovirus burns itself out fast because you're only contagious for a short period but its mostly aerosols from vomit and stool that infects people.   Ebola burns itself out because of its high fatality rate but also seems to be passed by vomit and stool aerosols.    In either case Isolation and sanitation contains outbreaks.   HIV is very different in that there is no puke or vomit; the mode of transmission is usually silent via sex or needles.







> Ebola spreads through human-to-human transmission via direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes) with the blood, secretions, organs or other bodily fluids of infected people, and with surfaces and materials (e.g. bedding, clothing) contaminated with these fluids.
> 
> Health-care workers have frequently been infected while treating patients with suspected or confirmed EVD. This has occurred through close contact with patients when infection control precautions are not strictly practiced.
> 
> Burial ceremonies in which mourners have direct contact with the body of the deceased person can also play a role in the transmission of Ebola.
> 
> People remain infectious as long as their blood and body fluids, including semen and breast milk, contain the virus. Men who have recovered from the disease can still transmit the virus through their semen for up to 7 weeks after recovery from illness.


From what I understand you can get it even from sweat if you come in contact with it during the contagious period.

----------


## ghengis86

> From what I understand you can get it even from sweat if you come in contact with it during the contagious period.


you are correct, but it needs a path into the body.  problem is, mucus membranes, cuts (even tiny, unnoticeable), mouth, etc. make that pretty easy to do.  Hence the level 4 hazmat/mops suits.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Well this is disconcerting. A Sheriff's deputy should be formally trained as a first responder. I'm curious why he went to an urgent care facility instead of directly to the hospital. This places more people at risk in an environment that is untrained to handle this kind of event.
> 
> XNN


Lol.

Their level of training as a first responder starts and ends with them knowing to put on gloves before they beat the $#@! out of someone.

Call that hyperbolic or what you will but let me be perfectly clear, they are incompetent, irrational buffoons. It's a job requirement it'd seem.

----------


## seapilot

> Like measles, you mean? Luckily that is extremely unlikely. But a mutation that would allow Ebola patients to* live a couple of weeks longer is certainly possible* and would be advantageous for the virus. But that would allow Ebola patients to infect many, many more people than is currently the case.


Ebola was always that scary virus that killed entire villages in Africa. That is why it never spread very far in Africa, a virus that kills its host too quickly does not survive very long. If it mutates it likely will go the way he predicted and people will live longer while infected at the cost of lower mortality. Unfortunately the mortality will still be high. The best way to beat this virus quickly is to contain it like a wildfire and make fire breaks while it burns itself out.

The best way to do that is isolation of those countries, restrict and tightly control travel. African countries like Ivory Coast, neighbor to Sierra Leon did that months ago. Closed their borders completely and guess what no ebola cases. Yet they did the most stupid thing recently and reopened them on Sept 26th at the persuasion of WHO.  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireSto...tions-25793431 

  So watch to see if Ivory Coast gets Ebola cases soon. Isolation has proven to work against the most virulent pathogen on the planet why is the USA/WHO so against it? The argument for it will prevent medicine and people getting into those countries is nonsense when Aid can be brought in on controlled cargo transport aircraft or ships.

----------


## S.Shorland

I agree: The UK media is stating 'Why aren't we airport screening like America?' when symptoms won't show up in time to make it worthwhile.It's the same playbook as with Ron and Rand: When they make progress,the media asks 'can R make a breakthrough?' It's a usual tactic when they want to frustrate opinion forming.Something is certainly not right here.



> Ebola was always that scary virus that killed entire villages in Africa. That is why it never spread very far in Africa, a virus that kills its host too quickly does not survive very long. If it mutates it likely will go the way he predicted and people will live longer while infected at the cost of lower mortality. Unfortunately the mortality will still be high. The best way to beat this virus quickly is to contain it like a wildfire and make fire breaks while it burns itself out.
> 
> The best way to do that is isolation of those countries, restrict and tightly control travel. African countries like Ivory Coast, neighbor to Sierra Leon did that months ago. Closed their borders completely and guess what no ebola cases. Yet they did the most stupid thing recently and reopened them on Sept 26th at the persuasion of WHO.  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireSto...tions-25793431 
> 
>   So watch to see if Ivory Coast gets Ebola cases soon. Isolation has proven to work against the most virulent pathogen on the planet why is the USA/WHO so against it? The argument for it will prevent medicine and people getting into those countries is nonsense when Aid can be brought in on controlled cargo transport aircraft or ships.

----------


## S.Shorland

Michael Savage recognises (as I did in my thread http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Illuminate-It ) Why the CDC will NOT quarantine:
9:15 - 10:20

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Several were treated with experimental drugs or transfusions. I don't know if Duncan was or not.


Duncan and one other got the drug, but I think he only got 1-2 doses.  It was an experimental multi anti virus drug.  I am pretty sure he didn't get any transfusions, but maybe.  He was supposed to be on a dialysis machine.  But I never heard of him getting a transfusion with antibodies.




> I'm listening.  Give me the facts.


450+ health care workers wearing this:


*DIED!*

Oh yeah - not easy to catch... does not survive in water...

They use a 10% chlorine solution.  I believe household bleach is a 3% solution.  Go take a wiff.  Put a bit in your palm or stick your had in a bucket of it and come back and tell me about water...

Any questions?




> The claim is that he had direct, unprotected contact with Duncan in his apartment.
> 
> DEFCON 2.5


no he went into the apt after to interact with the family - unprotected.




> I don't see anyone panicking here. Am I taking steps to maximize my immune system? You bet. My husband works in a major hospital in a multicultural city with an international airport. Am I buying a hazmat suit? No, not at this time.


http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/...-clothing.html

note the word "disposable" ie: per contact, and you still need goggles, booties, boots, med gloves, dish gloves, duct tape and a N95 mask...

Um, and a bunch of chlorine...




> Lol.
> 
> Their level of training as a first responder starts and ends with them knowing to put on gloves before they beat the $#@! out of someone.
> 
> Call that hyperbolic or what you will but let me be perfectly clear, they are incompetent, irrational buffoons. It's a job requirement it'd seem.


I was watching a clip about a doc working in West Africa and he said that normally if he saw a person down, he would immediately rush over and start basic life support...  but now with Ebola...  So a minor bright point - If we get an outbreak in this country, I bet we see a lot less cop beat downs...




> Ebola was always that scary virus that killed entire villages in Africa. That is why it never spread very far in Africa, a virus that kills its host too quickly does not survive very long. If it mutates it likely will go the way he predicted and people will live longer while infected at the cost of lower mortality. Unfortunately the mortality will still be high. The best way to beat this virus quickly is to contain it like a wildfire and make fire breaks while it burns itself out.
> 
> The best way to do that is isolation of those countries, restrict and tightly control travel. African countries like Ivory Coast, neighbor to Sierra Leon did that months ago. Closed their borders completely and guess what no ebola cases. Yet they did the most stupid thing recently and reopened them on Sept 26th at the persuasion of WHO.  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireSto...tions-25793431 
> 
>   So watch to see if Ivory Coast gets Ebola cases soon. Isolation has proven to work against the most virulent pathogen on the planet why is the USA/WHO so against it? The argument for it will prevent medicine and people getting into those countries is nonsense when Aid can be brought in on controlled cargo transport aircraft or ships.


Aircraft and ships generally do not want to go there.

we need to break up the population.  what's making this spread is the close population density and the lack of sanitation.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

FYI: Grave diggers in Siera Leone and health care workers in Liberia are on strike for better wages and better PPE.

Wonder why... 

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Michael Savage recognises (as I did in my thread http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Illuminate-It ) Why the CDC will NOT quarantine:
> 9:15 - 10:20


After hearing experts, doctors and pundits give irrational and illogical reasons for their adamant opposition to travel restrictions and isolating hot-zones, I beleive that Savage hits it on the head. The open borders agenda is held with a religious fervor by it's disciples, and anything that contradicts that dogma is automatically rejected. Logic, reason and science be damned.

----------


## TheCount

> 450+ health care workers wearing this:
> 
> 
> *DIED!*


The pictures of well-funded (mostly foreign) doctors and care workers in their full bunny suits make for good press, but that's not really what the locals are wearing in rural areas.

 







Likewise, Spain:




> *...for the first 24 hours that she was treated in the hospital,   staff with no training in dealing with isolation cases were responsible for   her care, while she was treated behind a curtain like any other patient.*



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...nst-virus.html


Seems safe.

----------


## Carlybee

> The pictures of well-funded (mostly foreign) doctors and care workers in their full bunny suits make for good press, but that's not really what the locals are wearing in rural areas.
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep..eyes not covered. Even with gloves all it takes is to wipe ones eyes with an infected glove. I don't think you have to have the microbes enter through an open sore...eyes, mouth, nose..all ports of entry.

----------


## devil21

Don't forget:

----------


## TheCount

> Yep..eyes not covered. Even with gloves all it takes is to wipe ones eyes with an infected glove. I don't think you have to have the microbes enter through an open sore...eyes, mouth, nose..all ports of entry.


And their patients are vomiting and $#@!ting blood.

----------


## navy-vet

http://online.wsj.com/articles/plane...ort-1412864868
I don't have a problem with their concern about this subject, even though I detest their union.

----------


## navy-vet

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014...bola-outbreak/
I looked for another source, but this is it for now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014...bola-outbreak/
> I looked for another source, but this is it for now.


Just another person illegally crossing the border...




> Agents in the Rio Grande Valley border sector apprehended a man from the eastern African nation of Eritrea who was trying to cross illegally into the U.S.
> 
> Agents told TheBlaze it isn’t the first time they’ve apprehended someone from Africa or “special interest aliens” – persons from nations with known terrorist ties – trying to cross the border. But in this case, the potential for disease, not terrorism, was their primary concern.
> 
> *There have been no reported cases of Ebola virus in Eritrea*; the outbreak has been limited to the West Africa countries of Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone and Nigeria, with individual cases diagnosed in Spain and the United States.

----------


## navy-vet

odd none the less....

----------


## alucard13mm

> Don't forget:


Maybe it is more efficient to fly drones and A-10's on our borders :P... if they wanted to keep us in.

Honestly, a fence is useless if no one is there to guard it. We can probably get a ladder or some cutters and cross the border within minutes and be gone.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The claim is that he had direct, unprotected contact with Duncan in his apartment.
> 
> DEFCON 2.5


Reduced to DEFCON 3.5

Whew...

*Dallas deputy tests negative for Ebola*

http://www.kgns.tv/home/headlines/Da...278742511.html

DALLAS, TEXAS (NBC)- A Dallas County sheriff's deputy who was under observation has tested negative for the Ebola virus.

Sergeant Michael Monning was taken to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital after getting sick on Wednesday.

Officials said that he was hospitalized out of an abundance of caution although the risk was low.

Monning is not showing any signs of the virus, including fever, vomiting and diarrhea.

He had been inside the apartment where Thomas Eric Duncan was staying in the days before he became sick. 

Officials say none of Duncan's relatives have shown any symptoms of Ebola.

----------


## sparebulb

> Reduced to DEFCON 3.5
> 
> Whew...
> 
> *Dallas deputy tests negative for Ebola*
> 
> http://www.kgns.tv/home/headlines/Da...278742511.html
> 
> DALLAS, TEXAS (NBC)- A Dallas County sheriff's deputy who was under observation has tested negative for the Ebola virus.
> ...


I hope this drama queen pussy cop has a big copay on his health insurance.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The pictures of well-funded (mostly foreign) doctors and care workers in their full bunny suits make for good press, but that's not really what the locals are wearing in rural areas.


actually, at least 90% of the people in bunny suites are local nationals.  The reason the rural ones lack them is that the roads are still impassible due to monsoon season.

-t

----------


## devil21

I just saw a commercial by the Seahawks coach and Russell Wilson pushing a website about ebola awareness.  That's my cue that it's a bs crisis and no direct epidemic threat.

----------


## Lucille

I can't believe this horrific, filthy bush meat disease has been allowed to come to America.  Obama is the first third world first world president.  It's been one unprecedented fresh hell after another with this evil clown.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...rlds-next-aids




> If there is one thing that is becoming clear in the last few weeks, it is the divergence of opinion between a 'nothing-to-see-here-move-along' government and the 'not-afraid-to-say-it-like-it-is' people actually dealing with the Ebola outbreak. Today, that divergence became utterly chasmic as President Obama opined:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				*OBAMA REITERATES CHANCE OF EBOLA OUTBREAK IN U.S. EXTREMELY LOW
> 			
> ...




The Ebola curve
http://www.voxday.blogspot.com/2014/...ola-curve.html




> [...] 
> 
> 
> 
> Recall that back in July, it was reported: "The current outbreak is the worst ever. So far 467 people have died and health staff have identified at least 292 other suspected or confirmed cases." That was back in Week 25, so in the subsequent three months, we've seen the officially confirmed number of cases increase by 10.6, or if you prefer to put it in scary percentage terms, 958 PERCENT! According to this doubling calculator, the time in which it takes the outbreak to double is 4.39 weeks, so we'll know that if the Week 41 report contains more than 9,862 confirmed cases, the outbreak is picking up its pace. Either way, the slope of that curve in confirmed cases from Week 25 to Week 40 looks rather problematic.
> [...]
> So, wash your hands, stock up a bit, and avoid any unnecessary travel, that would be my advice. School vacation time is coming up in many countries in Europe in the next two weeks, so a lot of people have travel plans as a result. If things are going to go seriously south, we should know it in the next 4-6 weeks. To the right is a zoomed-in curve based on the actual confirmed cases reported by WHO from Weeks 34 to 40, added onto an averaged curve from the reported cases in Week 25. WHO only began releasing the reports in Week 34, but during those six weeks, the outbreak has gone from 3,000 to 8,000 officially confirmed cases.

----------


## Lucille

Passenger With Ebola Symptoms Quarantined At Las Vegas Airport
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...-vegas-airport

Public Health Emergency Declared In Connecticut Over Ebola: Civil Rights Suspended Indefinitely
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...uspended-indef




> We warned a week ago of the various possibilities surrounding an Ebola outbreak in America, and today we get some degree of confirmation of a medical-based martial-law coming to the US. Governor Dan Malloy has declared a Public Health Emergency in Connecticut, authorizing the "isolation of any individual reasonably believed to have been exposed to the Ebola virus." Simply put, as we noted previously, the State of Public Health Emergency allows bureaucrats to detain and force-vaccinate people without due process - despite not one single case being found in CT. If there is a major Ebola pandemic in America, all of the liberties and the freedoms that you currently enjoy would be gone.


They'd never let a good government-caused crisis go to waste.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Reduced to DEFCON 3.5
> 
> Whew...
> 
> *Dallas deputy tests negative for Ebola*
> 
> http://www.kgns.tv/home/headlines/Da...278742511.html
> 
> DALLAS, TEXAS (NBC)- A Dallas County sheriff's deputy who was under observation has tested negative for the Ebola virus.


No surprise there.

Those who treated him on his first visit to the hospital are more at risk.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Passenger With Ebola Symptoms Quarantined At Las Vegas Airport
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...-vegas-airport


Another false alarm:




> Two sick passengers, woman and child, came from Africa and have a fever. *They aren't from a country in Africa with an outbreak though*.
> 
>     — Frank Esposito (@FBEsposito) October 10, 2014

----------


## FindLiberty

FALSE ALARM, but should swat shoot out most of the airplane's tires anyhow, _just to be extra safe_
in order to prevent any possibility of a crazy Ebola-Zombie takeoff?

+++

BTW, found another false alarm "exposure" (involving Robert Downey Jr. and Robert Duvall) in a new movie, "The Judge".
_I noticed more than the usual amount of on-screen barfing going on; I enjoyed the movie (otherwise)._

----------


## osan

I find it most curious to observe the progression of events in the broader frame.

It started 15 or more years ago, first with books like "The Hot Zone" and "The Coming Plague".  Then movies such as... what was it... "Outbreak"?  Then the TV series such as "The Walking Dead" and more film like "World War Z".  Has this idiotic "zombie" rage been merely another money making bandwagon, or has there been something more behind it?  It still seems so tin-foil-hat to speculate on these apparent patterns that seem almost impossibly coincidental, and yet we bear witness to so much overt hanky panky on so many fronts, by far the greatest of it from government and its various collusions, that why should we not at least consider the possibility of yet another element of social-engineering at play here, priming the minds of the public to... what, exactly?  Accept the "lock down" conditions Theye have planned for us?  Is that really so difficult to imagine?  It is a sad commentary on these times that this idea is so eminently plausible and that it is so precisely because of the testimony Theire actions have made.  I do not for a moment doubt the intentions Theye hold for the world - to control us utterly and with fists of iron until such time that they can subdue us to the extent and degree that their supremacy will never again be questioned.  A big part of that lies in bringing America to heel and I believe that Theye will stop at absolutely nothing in order to achieve that goal. 

As I am fond of quipping: where the mind goes, brother ass follows.  I detect the odor of psywar on the air here; that we have been primed for this through the agency of the television and big screen.  Some may scoff at this, but I have witnessed far too many cases of how profoundly subtle changes in the perceptive posture of a population can lead to profound changes in behavior and thereby the general environment.  Quantum changes in social behavior do NOT require sweeping alterations in perception, but only enough to "get the ball rolling", at which point natural human proclivity most often takes over, manifesting in a snowball-effect.  Granted, the ball does not always roll in the direction intended, but I believe that that is rarely as important as the more general result of fundamental change having been achieved.  When you wrench people away from their most closely held personal values, even by mere fractions, that in itself is a monumental coup.  Having succeeded in doing so has served as the proof of concept for all the other movements that have been affected.

As a nation, we are now so far from where we were a mere fifty years ago that the ghosts of our forebears must be spinning like lathes in their graves for the alien cast that the American cultural landscape has taken.

I rarely make predictions of any sort, but I will go out on a limb on this one and state without equivocation that this ebola situation stands to _get out of hand_. This does not have to mean that ebola will spread as a plaque across the face of America, though that is one distinct possibility.  All that is needed is for people to be sufficiently terrified of the _threat_ of infection and Theye will seize upon that opportunity to arrogate to themselves another vast chunk of power at the expense of YOUR rights.  Behold how perfectly the method worked on 9/11/2001.  I am certain Theye have been doing naught but biding their time in wait for the right opportunity and this ebola outbreak, organic or artificial, appears to my eyes a perfect opportunity for a crisis that shall by no means be allowed to go to waste.

The Kenyan can make all the contrariwise noises he wants, as can his little CDC lapdogs.  What rational and honest adult believes what they say anymore?  I would almost bet money I don't have that he very much wants this to go wildly amok here in the minds of the average man so he can issue the orders after which he lusts so he can play "president Badass".  And because the American people will be terrified, they will lie down, spread 'em wide, and say "any hole... any hole you want... as much as you want... just keep me safe."

Sic transit gloria Americanus.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I find it most curious to observe the progression of events in the broader frame.
> 
> It started 15 or more years ago, first with books like "The Hot Zone" and "The Coming Plague".  Then movies such as... what was it... "Outbreak"?  Then the TV series such as "The Walking Dead" and more film like "World War Z".  Has this idiotic "zombie" rage been merely another money making bandwagon, or has there been something more behind it?  It still seems so tin-foil-hat to speculate on these apparent patterns that seem almost impossibly coincidental, and yet we bear witness to so much overt hanky lanky on so many fronts, by far the greatest of it from government and its various collusions, that why should we not at least consider the possibility of yet another element of social-engineering at play here, priming the minds of the public to... what, exactly?  Accept the "lock down" conditions Theye have planned for us?  Is that really so difficult to imagine?  It is a sad commentary on these times that this idea is so eminently plausible and that it is so precisely because of the testimony Theire actions have made.  I do not for a moment doubt the intentions Theye hold for the world - to control us utterly and with fists of iron until such time that they can subdue us to the extent and degree that their supremacy will never again be questioned.  A big part of that lies in bringing America to heel and I believe that Theye will stop at absolutely nothing in order to achieve that goal. 
> 
> As I am fond of quipping: where the mind goes, brother ass follows.  I detect the odor of psywar on the air here; that we have been primed for this through the agency of the television and big screen.  Some may scoff at this, but I have witnessed far too many cases of how profoundly subtle changes in the perceptive posture of a population can lead to profound changes in behavior and thereby the general environment.  Quantum changes in social behavior do NOT require sweeping alterations in perception, but only enough to "get the ball rolling", at which point natural human proclivity most often takes over, manifesting in a snowball-effect.  Granted, the ball does not always roll in the direction intended, but I believe that that is rarely as important as the more general result of fundamental change having been achieved.  When you wrench people away from their most closely held personal values, even by mere fractions, that in itself is a monumental coup.  Having succeeded in doing so has served as the proof of concept for all the other movements that have been affected.
> 
> As a nation, we are now so far from where we were a mere fifty years ago that the ghosts of our forebears must be spinning like lathes in their graves for the alien cast that the American cultural landscape has taken.
> 
> I rarely make predictions of any sort, but I will go out on a limb on this one and state without equivocation that this ebola situation stands to _get out of hand_. This does not have to mean that ebola will spread as a plaque across the face of America, though that is one distinct possibility.  All that is needed is for people to be sufficiently terrified of the _threat_ of infection and Theye will seize upon that opportunity to arrogate to themselves another vast chunk of power at the expense of YOUR rights.  Behold how perfectly the method worked on 9/11/2001.  I am certain Theye have been doing naught but biding their time in war for the right opportunity and this ebola outbreak, organic or artificial, appears to my eyes a perfect opportunity for a crisis that shall by no means be allowed to go to waste.
> ...


Wow, You GOT it!  Eboa is not the threat, the DC goons are the threat!  They will use this scare (which I admit might claim a couple of hundred deaths in the US over the next 2 years) and blow it WAY out of proportion to get the little lemmings to line up and let the nice government men poke them and prod them and take their guns and money for "services rendered".  You people (cowards) MAKE ME SICK !!!

----------


## cajuncocoa

*No cases of Ebola in Louisiana*After many viewers called our newsroom asking about cases of suspected Ebola in Lafayette hospitals, as well as reports of the bubonic plague in Opelousas, we reached out to the Department of Health and Hospitals for an update. Olivia Watson, spokeswoman for the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, says there are no cases of Ebola in Louisiana, or any suspected cases. She says more hospitals have been calling to consult about patients, and each time they work with an epidemiologist with the state to determine if it is a credible case and testing should be done. Watson says there have been no credible cases, and false reports have been called in throughout the state, including Lafayette, New Orleans and Shreveport. Officials say they're grateful the hospitals are being so vigilant in calling in symptoms. They also say they would alert the public if a credible threat came in, even if testing on the patient hadn't come back yet. As for the bubonic plague, Watson says there are no cases in Opelousas as rumors have indicated.

http://www.katc.com/news/no-cases-of...-in-louisiana/

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

over 4,000 dead as of today.  Wasn't it 3,000 like a week ago?

I saw a report a couple of days ago from a Ebola clinic where they said they had removed 60 bodies that morning.  The day was young and that was just ONE clinic...

-t

----------


## orenbus

> over 4,000 dead as of today.  Wasn't it 3,000 like a week ago?
> 
> I saw a report a couple of days ago from a Ebola clinic where they said they had removed 60 bodies that morning.  The day was young and that was just ONE clinic...
> 
> -t


It was around 800-1000 dead when media started to seriously pick up on the story not too long ago. It's slow, but exponential growth the next few weeks will probably be the determining factor whether it can be contained to a  few thousand cases or get to the point where some of the African countries are more or less screwed. Could be the difference between hundreds of thousands by the end of the year, it doesn't help that there are a lot of unreported instances and the length of the incubation period. I've seen some doctors and aid workers say spotlight on the problem has helped to increase support somewhat, but not sure if what they are doing now is actually going to stop the spread significantly, sounds like they are in the dark about this as well.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I posted my own thread on Ebola called "Foulk all you cowards who are afraid of Ebola" and I posted it under "general".  One of the mods (can never tell who because they work in total annonimity) decided to move it to "rants" where no one will see it.  There's what, maybe 10 people a day who check that forum?  Anyway, here's the link to the moved thread...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...fraid-of-Ebola

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I posted my own thread on Ebola called "Foulk all you cowards who are afraid of Ebola" and I posted it under "general".  One of the mods (can never tell who because they work in total annonimity) decided to move it to "rants" where no one will see it.  There's what, maybe 10 people a day who check that forum?  Anyway, here's the link to the moved thread...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...fraid-of-Ebola


Cowards?

Pffft...the Founders dealt with a deadly smallpox epidemic in much the same way most of us are advocating.

http://www.historytoday.com/elizabet...llpox-epidemic

----------


## sparebulb

> Cowards?
> 
> Pffft...the Founders dealt with a deadly smallpox epidemic in much the same way most of us are advocating.
> 
> http://www.historytoday.com/elizabet...llpox-epidemic


But the Founders were racists.

Where's the social justice if only black people in Africa get the Obola?

----------


## mad cow

> Cowards?
> 
> Pffft...the Founders dealt with a deadly smallpox epidemic in much the same way most of us are advocating.
> 
> http://www.historytoday.com/elizabet...llpox-epidemic


Great link,plus rep.



> *After vaccination campaigns throughout the 19th and 20th centuries, the WHO certified the eradication of smallpox in 1979*.[5] Smallpox is one of two infectious diseases to have been eradicated, the other being rinderpest, which was declared eradicated in 2011.[16][17][18]


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smallpox

And to think that there still exist people who are more paranoid about Thiomersal than they are about deadly infectious diseases  that they won't vaccinate their children against these deadly diseases.

----------


## Carlybee

TEXAS HEALTH CARE WORKER TESTS POSITIVE FOR EBOLA (preliminary)

A health care worker who treated Thomas Eric Duncan, the first person diagnosed with Ebola in the United States, who later died, has preliminarily tested positive for the deadly virus, the Texas Department of State Health Services said in a statement today.

The health care worker at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital has been isolated since reporting a low-grade fever Friday, the department said. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention will conduct further testing to confirm the diagnosis.

If test results hold, it would be the first case of Ebola contracted in the U.S.

"We knew a second case could be a reality, and we've been preparing for this possibility," Dr. David Lakey, commissioner of the Texas Department of State Health Services said in the statement. "We are broadening our team in Dallas and working with extreme diligence to prevent further spread."

Anyone who had contact with the health care worker after the person began showing symptoms will be monitored based on their interactions and their potential of exposure to the virus, the department said.

Duncan died Wednesday at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital, where he had been isolated during his treatment. His medical records show he had a 103-degree fever when he initially went to the hospital, but was sent home with antibiotics and Tylenol. He returned to the hospital two days later when his symptoms worsened.

Duncan, who hails from Liberia, had arrived in the U.S. on Sept. 20 to visit family members in Dallas.

His neighbors in Monrovia told ABC News that he had helped carry a vomiting pregnant woman to get help, but his records revealed that he told the hospital he hadn't been in contact with anyone who was sick, according to The Associated Press.

Doctors and nurses at the hospital were aware Duncan had recently been in Africa.

Health officials in Texas have been monitoring about 50 people who may have had contact with Duncan after he began showing symptoms.

More
http://abc13.com/news/texas-health-c...-ebola/346930/

----------


## ghengis86

> TEXAS HEALTH CARE WORKER TESTS POSITIVE FOR EBOLA (preliminary)
> 
> A health care worker who treated Thomas Eric Duncan, the first person diagnosed with Ebola in the United States, who later died, has preliminarily tested positive for the deadly virus, the Texas Department of State Health Services said in a statement today.
> 
> The health care worker at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital has been isolated since reporting a low-grade fever Friday, the department said. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention will conduct further testing to confirm the diagnosis.
> 
> If test results hold, it would be the first case of Ebola contracted in the U.S.
> 
> "We knew a second case could be a reality, and we've been preparing for this possibility," Dr. David Lakey, commissioner of the Texas Department of State Health Services said in the statement. "We are broadening our team in Dallas and working with extreme diligence to prevent further spread."
> ...


Airborne.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Airborne.


Not yet, I don't think.  Hopefully it never becomes airborne, but airborne will not be just one secondary infection, but a dozen.

----------


## Carlybee

> .Ebola spreads through human-to-human transmission via direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes) with the blood, secretions, organs or other bodily fluids of infected people, and with surfaces and materials (e.g. bedding, clothing) contaminated with these fluids.


It doesn't say if this was one of the healthcare workers who tended him during his initial visit to the ER when he was sent back home. Will point out that mucus membranes are inside your mouth and nose.

----------


## presence

> Airborne.


I suspect its moreso "aerosol" and related to the decontamination process of removing the protective suits.

----------


## presence

> It doesn't say if this was one of the healthcare workers who tended him during his initial visit to the ER when he was sent back home.


She cared for him post diagnosis:




> She was _wearing protective gear_ when she helped care for Thomas

----------


## green73

> Will point out that mucus membranes are inside your mouth and nose.


Don't forget the tear ducts of the eyes. People get the cold virus from touching their eyes and nose.

----------


## CaptUSA

No seriously...

The doctors just said in their news conference that the patients must be:  Diagnosed.  Isolated. and Evaluated.

So I guess D.I.E is the perfect acronym???

----------


## donnay

> Great link,plus rep.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smallpox
> 
> And to think that there still exist people who are more paranoid about Thiomersal than they are about deadly infectious diseases  that they won't vaccinate their children against these deadly diseases.






> *Vaccination Campaigns*
> 
> Vaccination campaigns began. It didn’t take long before cases of smallpox among the vaccinated were reported. The first response was denial but when the vaccinated were obviously afflicted, Jenner and his supporters said that the disease was milder in form. But when the vaccinated caught the disease and died, they had to come up with another explanation. Re-naming the disease did the trick “” they didn’t die of smallpox, they died of the re-named disease: spurious cowpox
> 
> Despite increasing evidence that vaccination with cowpox pus did not prevent smallpox, the practice continued. Physicians, for the first time, attended the healthy; 100% of their catchment areas could now be treated instead of the 10% who had contracted smallpox. As Dr. Hadwen so aptly remarked in 1896, “What Jenner discovered, though hardly original in its general principle, was that it pays far better to scare 100% of the fools in the world “” the vast majority “” into buying vaccine than it does to treat the small minority who really get smallpox and who cannot afford to pay anything. It was indeed a very great discovery “” worth thousands of millions. That is why this kind of blackmail is still kept going.”26 Over a century later his words still ring true.
> 
> When Jenner died in 1823, three kinds of smallpox vaccines were in use: 1) cowpox “”promoted as “pure lymph from the calf,” 2) horsegrease “” promoted as “the true and genuine life-preserving fluid,” and 3) horsegrease cowpox. 27
> 
> Following Jenner’s death the vaccine establishment used one excuse after another to explain the failure of vaccination: the number of punctures was incorrect, or that re-vaccination was necessary or that the lymph was impure. The smallpox deaths of vaccinated patients in hospital were recorded as “pustular eczema.”
> ...


http://www.vaccinationcouncil.org/20...ccine-madness/

And as usual, a push for vaccines rears it's ugly head.  Vaccines didn't save the world nor will they ever--but they do take liberty away.  The powers-that-be look at Liberty as a disease and most people are helping them win the battle. 

*Connecticut becomes first state to suspend Constitution over Ebola scare* 
http://www.secretsofthefed.com/conne...n-ebola-scare/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> It doesn't say if this was *one of the healthcare workers who tended him during his initial visit to the ER when he was sent back home.* Will point out that mucus membranes are inside your mouth and nose.


This is what I suspect.  That hospital was so negligent in that action, they should be shut down, really.

----------


## Lucille

http://fusion.net/video/20107/dr-ail...la-in-nigeria/




> Dr. Aileen Marty, who recently returned home to Miami after spending 31 days in Nigeria. She says she was surprised what happened when she arrived at Miami International Airport.
> 
> *“I get to the kiosk…mark the fact that I’ve been in Nigeria and nobody cares, nobody stopped me,”* Marty said.
> 
> “Not a single test?” Ramos asked her, surprised.
> 
> “Nothing,” Marty answered.
> [...]
> Dr. Marty says she was not surprised to hear about the first case of Ebola  in the United States.
> ...

----------


## Carlybee

Up until now no one has had to worry about Ebola. Remember it was "contained" for years in the rural areas of Africa. It has been fairly recent that it started spreading to what is considered epidemic levels in the cities over there. I doubt very many hospitals or airport personnel here have much of any training to spot it or deal with it. The doctors should have..I'm sure they study these things more intensively but probably thought they would never encounter it here?

----------


## orenbus



----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Up until now no one has had to worry about Ebola. Remember it was "contained" for years in the rural areas of Africa. It has been fairly recent that it started spreading to what is considered epidemic levels in the cities over there. *I doubt very many hospitals* or airport personnel *here have much of any training to spot it or deal with it.* The doctors should have..I'm sure they study these things more intensively but probably thought they would never encounter it here?


Three US hospitals stopped Ebola from spreading. Why didn't Texas?
https://plus.google.com/+LornaSalgado/posts/CJTHaDd6L3U

There's something unique about the three hospitals that have so far successfully treated Ebola patients — something that's different from Texas Presbyterian Hospital in Dallas, where a patient died and one worker treating him became infected.

*Emory, the University of Nebraska and the National Institute of Health have all received and successfully discharged Ebola patients.* These three hospitals are among just four in the nation with specialized biocontamination units.* These are units that have existed for years, with the sole purpose of handling patients with deadly, infectious dieases like SARS or Ebola.

While biocontamination units look similar to a standard hospital room, they usually have specialized air circulation systems to remove disease particles from the facility. And, perhaps more importantly, they're staffed by doctors who have spent years training, preparing and thinking about how to stop dangerous infections from spreading.

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> She cared for him post diagnosis:


That seems to be the case.

It appears that transmission to health workers in Africa is not due to "primitive" conditions.

"Don't worry, we are so much more advanced and modern here in America."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

"Don't worry, Ebola is only transmitted by body fluids."

So what did this nurse do? Have sex with the patient and then drink some of his blood?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Ebola threatens chocolate
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/1...ts-111809.html

Ebola is threatening much of the worlds chocolate supply.
Ivory Coast, the worlds largest producer of cacao, the raw ingredient in M&Ms, Butterfingers and Snickers Bars, has shut down its borders with Liberia and Guinea, putting a major crimp on the workforce needed to pick the beans that end up in chocolate bars and other treats just as the harvest season begins. The West African nation of about 20 million  also known as Côte DIvoire  has yet to experience a single case of Ebola, but the outbreak already could raise prices.

The worlds chocolate makers have taken notice.
The World Cocoa Foundation is working now to collect large donations from Nestlé, Mars and many of its 113 other members for its Coca Industry Response to Ebola Initiative. The initiative hasnt been publicly unveiled, but the WCF plans to announce details Wednesday, during its annual meeting in Copenhagen, Denmark, on how the money will fuel Red Cross and Caritas Internationalis work to help the infected and staunch Ebolas spread.

Morristown, N.J.-based Transmar Group, an international cocoa supplier, already has pledged $100,000, and Mars has indicated its support, too.
As a member of the WCF and a supporter of the CocoaAction strategy, Mars is pleased to see the industry coming together to help organizations on the ground in the prevention and eradication of the Ebola virus, the company said in a statement provided to POLITICO. We look forward to the WCF partnership meeting in Copenhagen next week where we will learn more about the industry effort.

Ivory Coast, which produces about 1.6 million metric tons of cacao beans per year  roughly 33 percent of the worlds total, according to data from the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization  closed its borders in August to Guinea and Liberia. More than 8,000 have been diagnosed with Ebola, and nearly 4,000 have died in those two countries and Sierra Leone. Next to Ivory Coast is Ghana, the worlds third-largest producer of cacao beans  879,348 metric tons per year  or 15 percent of the worlds total.
Tim McCoy, a senior adviser for the WCF, said signs that Ivory Coast residents already are concerned were immediately obvious during his last trip to the country in September.
Going into meetings where  you always shake hands and often times, with men and women, you do the cheek kiss thing  They werent doing that, McCoy said.

The market is worried, too. Prices on cocoa futures jumped from their normal trading range of $2,000 to $2,700 per ton, to as high as $3,400 in September over concerns about the spread of Ebola to Côte DIvoire, noted Jack Scoville, an analyst and vice president at the Chicago-based Price Futures Group. Since then, prices have yo-yoed down to $3,030 and then back to $3,155 in the past couple of weeks.

There are still some fears out there, he said, and he stressed new concerns that there may not be enough labor to bring in whats expected to be another strong harvest this year. Ivory Coast farms traditionally rely on migrant workers from Guinea and Liberia to bring in the crops.
Meanwhile, Zurich, Switzerland-based Barry Callebaut  the chocolate industrys largest player with a major presence in Ivory Coast  is reaching out to employees at its two cocoa processing plants in the country and as many farmers as it can to educate them on how to avoid getting sick and spreading the disease, according to spokesman Rafael Wermuth.

Callebauts state-of-the-art Cocoa Horizons truck has been trundling through the dusty back roads of the Ivory Coast for a year and half now, helping educate farmers on how to increase yields and even entertain children with cartoons played on a massive fold-out screen. But the epidemic has added such new urgency that Callebaut employees now take time out from their presentations to show the best ways to avoid contracting Ebola.
Simple precautions to avoid getting infected by the virus, which is spread through bodily fluids, are widely known in more urban settings, but Callebaut is taking the message to the remotest of rural villages. To keep yourself protected, the Mayo Clinic advises frequent hand-washing, avoiding bush meat because the virus can be present in wild animals, not handling corpses and limiting person-to-person contact.
Other international companies with big investments in West African cocoa production are also investing in Ebola education, too.
Nestlé, the worlds largest food company and the maker of Baby Ruth and Crunch bars, is working both in and out of the infected countries.
We have taken measures to educate all our staff in Central and West Africa on the virus and the best ways to prevent against it whilst encouraging them to share this information with their families and communities, a company spokeswoman said. We are closely monitoring the situation in conjunction with the relevant authorities and following their recommendations with regards to the movement and regrouping of people. We are supporting the needy in some affected zones due to the lack of food and potable water.
The chocolate giants dont have to look too far for an illustration of the danger that threatens the Ivory Coast.
Callebaut doesnt have any facilities in the three West African countries at the center of the outbreak, but the company earlier did buy beans from middlemen that acted as the go-betweens for farmers and processors, Wermuth said. That stopped recently when Callebaut lost contact with the sellers, Wermuth said.
Ebola has wreaked havoc on the populations and health care systems of Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone, and its also completely disrupted agriculture production and distribution, Juan Lubroth, the FAOs chief veterinary officer, told POLITICO.
In the countries efforts to block the movements of people to limit the spread of the disease, governments have set up roadblocks and limited traffic, a strategy that has also isolated and shut down farming operations, he said.
The land has not been tilled to plant, he said. So weve missed several aspects of the planting season for crops over the last several months. The next crop will not be ready. 

======
OK, it's a crisis now.  You can now safely  *PANIC!* 

-t

----------


## Suzanimal

*Ebola is threatening much of the worlds chocolate supply.*

*Ebola is threatening much of the worlds chocolate supply.*

*Ebola is threatening much of the worlds chocolate supply.*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*
> 
> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*
> 
> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*


Better stock up now!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Cuba leads fight against Ebola in Africa as west frets about border security
The island nation has sent hundreds of health workers to help control the deadly infection while richer countries worry about their security – instead of heeding UN warnings that vastly increased resources are urgently needed
http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...t-ebola-africa

As the official number of Ebola deaths in west Africa’s crisis topped 4,000 last week – experts say the actual figure is at least twice as high – the UN issued a stark call to arms. Even to simply slow down the rate of infection, the international humanitarian effort would have to increase massively, warned secretary-general Ban Ki-moon.

“We need a 20-fold resource mobilisation,” he said. “We need at least a 20-fold surge in assistance – mobile laboratories, vehicles, helicopters, protective equipment, trained medical personnel, and medevac capacities.”

But big hitters such as China or Brazil, or former colonial powers such France and the UK, have not been stepping up to the plate. Instead, the single biggest medical force on the Ebola frontline has been a small island: Cuba.

That a nation of 11 million people, with a GDP of $6,051 per capita, is leading the effort says much of the international response. A brigade of 165 Cuban health workers arrived in Sierra Leone last week, the first batch of a total of 461. In sharp contrast, western governments have appeared more focused on stopping the epidemic at their borders than actually stemming it in west Africa. The international effort now struggling to keep ahead of the burgeoning cases might have nipped the outbreak in the bud had it come earlier.

André Carrilho, an illustrator whose work has appeared in the New York Times and Vanity Fair, noted the moment when the background hum of Ebola coverage suddenly turned into a shrill panic. Only in August, after two US missionaries caught the disease while working in Liberia and were flown to Atlanta, did the mushrooming crisis come into clear focus for many in the west.

“Suddenly we could put a face and a name to these patients, something that I had not felt before. To top it all, an experimental drug was found and administered in record time,” explained the Lisbon-based artist. “I started thinking on how I could depict what I perceived to be a deep imbalance between the reporting on the deaths of hundreds of African patients and the personal tragedy of just two westerners.”

The result was a striking illustration: a sea of beds filled with black African patients writhing in agony, while the media notice only the single white patient.

“It’s natural that people care more about what’s happening closer to their lives and realities,” Carrilho said. “But I also think we all have a responsibility to not view what is not our immediate problem as a lesser problem. The fact that thousands of deaths in Africa are treated as a statistic, and that one or two patients inside our borders are reported in all their individual pain, should be cause for reflection.”

With the early alarm bells ignored, the handful of international health agencies which did act were quickly overwhelmed, allowing Ebola to slip across the border of Guinea and gather pace in Liberia and Sierra Leone.

The sentiment behind Carrilho’s illustration neatly encapsulates a renewed media frenzy now that as two cases have been imported into the US, and a Spanish nurse infected over the past month.

“What I’d like to see is a little less hysteria in the US and the UK,” said Andrew Gleadle, programme director for the International Medical Corps (IMC), which recruits health personnel for global humanitarian disasters, as he snatched a breather between shifts in Sierra Leone. “We may get a few isolated cases [in the west] but we’re not going to get an epidemic. We need more focus on west Africa where the real problem is.”

The WHO estimates Sierra Leone alone needs around 10,000 health workers. Médecins sans Frontières, the international medical aid charity which has led efforts from the beginning, has about 250 staff on the ground in the affected countries. The second-largest government brigade is from the African Union, which is dispatching about 100 health workers.

It’s not the first time Cuba has played an outsized role in a major disaster. Its government may be beset by allegations of human rights abuse, but its contribution to relief brigades is unrivalled: currently, some 50,000 Cuban-trained health workers are spread over 66 countries. Cuba provided the largest medical contingent after the Haiti earthquake disaster in 2010, providing care to almost 40% of the victims. And while some 400 US doctors volunteered in the aftermath of that quake, fewer than 10 had registered for the IMC’s Ebola effort, the organisation said.

Sierra Leone president Ernest Bai Koroma personally welcomed the Cuban delegation in the capital Freetown. “This is a friendship that we have experienced since the 1970s and today you have demonstrated that you are a great friend of the country,” he said as they gathered in a room draped with the Cuban flag.

In August 1960, Che Guevara, a former doctor, dreamed of a world in which every medic would “[utilise] the technical knowledge of his profession in the service of the revolution and the people”. Thus began a history of service in some the world’s poorest and most forgotten states.

The island nation began forging links with the continent during the 1960s, when Cuban soldiers fought alongside southern Africa’s liberation fighters. Guevara personally pitched into the brutal battlefields of the newly independent Democratic Republic of Congo, but after becoming suspicious about rebel leaders’ motives, suggested they replaced fighters with medical aid.

Ties deepened in the 1970s as Africa’s newly independent nations flirted with socialism, and aligned themselves with the communist state who opposed their former colonial rulers. Teachers, doctors and soldiers from Cuba poured into 17 African countries.

Today, fading signposts with Spanish street names, peeling posters with improbable slogans (“Viva la revolución siempre!” – long live the revolution, always – says one in Freetown) and a love of salsa music remain across much of west Africa.

But help will soon be coming from places other than Cuba. The US will pour in $400m, plans to build at least a dozen 100-bed field hospitals using some 4,000 troops, and has deployed 65 health officials to Liberia. Japan, the world’s fourth-richest nation, has pledged $40m and India $13m. China has chipped in around $5m, as well as a Chinese-built and staffed mobile clinic in Sierra Leone.

But even if efforts to roughly double the current bed capacity of about 1,000 in Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone succeed, these facilities will still lack the health personnel needed to staff them.

In part, slow staff recruitment is down to the high number of medics who have already been infected, hovering around 300 so far.

“Even if you know what you’re doing, people make mistakes. It’s very, very difficult to wear those suits in hot weather,” said Chikwe Ihekweazu, an epidemiologist who worked with the WHO during the 2004 outbreak in Sudan, where temperatures can soar up to 42C.

“A lot of health workers died in the beginning and that obviously had an impact on recruitment. But the rates have fallen, and what that shows is that health workers can learn, with the correct training in infection control.”

Others are also hopeful that staff numbers will increase. Gleadle, of the IMC, said the slow pace at which centres were being scaled up might actually draw in more volunteers in the long run.

He said: “Even if we have a 100-bed centre, you wouldn’t fill them up in one day. You start slowly, then take a deep breath and escalate over time. I think as we build more treatment centres and hopefully none of our workers fall ill because we’re going slowly, that will encourage others.”

And he pointed out that there would be a silver lining, of sorts, as the disease marched on. “One way to see a positive side is that it means there are more survivors with immunity. They can then be very, very valuable in going back to their communities to educate others and help, without that risk of falling sick again.”

-t

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*
> 
> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*
> 
> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*


Oh God....thanks for the head's up!!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

*How to stop Ebola*
Konte wasnt an Ebola expert, hadnt read up on the latest infection control standards and didnt understand in great detail how the virus was transmitted. He knew only that Ebola was spread by close contact with body fluids. So he focused on limiting exposure. And, to him, that meant limiting movement.

The whole idea is its not killing rich people, its not killing middle-class people  its killing poor people who move from one place to another looking for work or something to eat, Konte says.

In June, he flew to Sierra Leone, plans in hand. He arrived in Koinadugu with big drums of chlorine for disinfection and thousands of pairs of rubber gloves and face masks. He donated 10 million Leone dollars to the districts anti-Ebola efforts and promised to renew the donation every month for a year. Thats about $2,300 a month. Not much. But it was enough. The local press hailed him as a philanthropist.

Kontes first step was convincing district politicians, along with the important traditional tribal leaders, that they could not wait for help. And he needed their support.

I cannot just start passing laws. I dont have the authority to do that, he says. The only thing I enjoy there is the respect that they give me.

He was persuasive and, especially important, willing to spend money. He organized a district Ebola task force, gave each of the 10 members a stipend and appointed a former Doctors Without Borders official named Fasineh Samura as the head. Together, they set out to implement Kontes plans.

A district on lockdown
The strictest measure was to draw a ring around the district and restrict who went in or out. The mountains helped. But so did checkpoints, where guards stood armed with thermal thermometers and chlorinated water  and a pass system that prevented most residents from leaving. Visitors needed a local resident to vouch for them. Aid groups such as Doctors Without Borders have criticized such quarantines, which exist in several regions of Sierra Leone, arguing that they only worsen suffering.

But Konte, relying on his business background, devised some potential solutions. While most small business owners were not allowed to leave Koinadugu to visit Freetown on supply runs, he set up a $45,000 revolving fund to make loans for the importation of food, fuel and medicine, with deliveries coordinated by the task force.

The districts vegetable growers, the countrys primary produce supplier, were forced to share a small, communal fleet of trucks to ship their goods. And instead of these trucks being stuffed with five people, each carried one driver and one or two people called manifesters who tracked the shipments and payments.

These mango, rice and bean farmers were upset with the new rules. Konte recalls they took to the radio to criticize his plans, to wonder who gave him the authority to act like he was the president of Sierra Leone.

I understood their position, he says. To cut off a business from making profits is very difficult.

He tried explaining why the changes were necessary. It also helped that he gave them each 2,000 Leones  the equivalent of 46 cents  to cover higher costs.

I was able to overcome that and get their support, he says.

Ebola neighborhood watch
Responsibility for stopping Ebola was shared. Chiefdoms were asked to form neighborhood watch teams to enforce the new rules and educate people about the disease. Community leaders, such as the women working public markets and drivers of popular motorcycle taxis, were encouraged to explain Ebola and why the new restriction were required. Fambul Tok, a nonprofit aimed at civil war reconciliation efforts, shifted its focus to Ebola education.

Each bit helped, broadening the duty of keeping Ebola away.

Its a collective determination to make sure they remain Ebola-free, Caulker of Fambul Tok said. The people in Koinadugu are trying to defend their status.

Kontes plan also targeted faith healers. The task force dispatched teams to meet with these traditional medicine practitioners, give them cash and beg them not to treat anyone appearing to suffer from Ebola. The diseases first cases came to Sierra Leone from people infected during a faith healers burial in Guinea. Faith healers offer hands-on treatments that can involve blood-letting, all of which carry risks of transmitting Ebola.

When it comes to traditional African healers, we had to pay extra attention, Konte says. People trust them. They are popular. A faith healer with Ebola could be disastrous. It wouldve wiped out our community.

The district has faced close calls. Last month, a man sick with Ebola was smuggled into Kabala from the neighboring Port Loko district, where the disease is rampant. His wife was a native of Koinadugu, and the couple holed up at her fathers house. But a group of young people alerted district health officials. The couple were escorted out of Koinadugu. The house where they stayed was disinfected. People who had close contact with the infected man were quarantined. No new cases of Ebola were found.

Konte says he knows the anti-Ebola measures have been hard. But he doesnt see any other way.

You cannot have comfort and take care of this Ebola thing, he says.

Koinadugus status as Ebola-free remains fragile, prone to break with the slightest mistake. The town of Makeni, just an hour away, has seen an explosion in the number of new infections. Konte compares it to seeing your neighbors house on fire and wondering just how long before the fire reaches your house, too. As a result, the districts Ebola task force this week cut the number of passes allowing people to leave Koinadugu.

Residents need to remain vigilant, he says.

The stakes are higher in Koinadugu, Konte knows, growing with each passing day as the outbreak rages just outside its doors.

[First part of article clipped.  Find it here]
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/s...-sierra-leone/

-t

----------


## Carlybee

> Three US hospitals stopped Ebola from spreading. Why didn't Texas?
> https://plus.google.com/+LornaSalgado/posts/CJTHaDd6L3U
> 
> There's something unique about the three hospitals that have so far successfully treated Ebola patients — something that's different from Texas Presbyterian Hospital in Dallas, where a patient died and one worker treating him became infected.
> 
> *Emory, the University of Nebraska and the National Institute of Health have all received and successfully discharged Ebola patients.* These three hospitals are among just four in the nation with specialized biocontamination units.* These are units that have existed for years, with the sole purpose of handling patients with deadly, infectious dieases like SARS or Ebola.
> 
> While biocontamination units look similar to a standard hospital room, they usually have specialized air circulation systems to remove disease particles from the facility. And, perhaps more importantly, they're staffed by doctors who have spent years training, preparing and thinking about how to stop dangerous infections from spreading.
> 
> -t


Didn't those hospitals know in advance they were getting Ebola patients?   I thought the Ebola patients who were flown back here were sent to certain hospitals because of the facilities to treat them.

----------


## Carlybee

Reverse 911 call Dallas residents received




DALLAS, TX (KTRK) -- This is the text of the reverse 911 call residents received this morning from Dallas 911. The message was sent after news broke that a health care worker who treated Thomas Eric Duncan, the first person in the U.S. diagnosed with Ebola who later died, has preliminarily tested positive for the deadly viru347260s. 

"THIS IS AN IMPORANT MESSAGE FROM THE CITY OF DALLAS

Please be advised that a heath care worker who lives in your area has tested positive for Ebola. This individual is in the hospital and isolated. Precautions are already in process to clean all known potential areas of contact to ensure public health.
While this may be concerning, there is no ongoing danger to your health. The virus does not spread through casual contact.

The City of Dallas is working closely with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Dallas County, Dallas Independent School District, and Community Leaders to protect your health.

----------


## sparebulb

> Reverse 911 call Dallas residents received
> 
> 
> 
> .....there is no ongoing danger to your health. The virus does not spread through casual contact.


Something about all of this reminds me of the old joke about the heroin junkies sitting around sharing needles that were asked whether they were scared about spreading the AIDS, and they replied that they weren't worried because they were wearing condoms.

----------


## orenbus



----------


## orenbus



----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Stock up on your germicidal UV lamps now. I'm good I already have like 10 of them from a different experiment. They kill everything, or deactivate it with enough exposure.

Oh, and stop using those dirty ebola spreading federal reserve notes, use your credit card, and wipe it down or better yet start using bitcoins, and order on line. We just had two news stories today of credit card breaches and kmart and dairy queen. So, BITCOIN for the win.

----------


## Carlybee

Nurses to CDC: Wrong. US Hospitals Not Prepared for Ebola
87 percent say their hospital has not provided education on Ebola
byCommon Dreams staff

White House: We will stop the Ebola outbreak
The Centers for Disease Control and the Obama Administration's Department of Homeland Security rushed Friday to assure the US public that our hospitals are fully prepared for any possible outbreak of Ebola.

The National Nurses United disagree. They say US hospitals "are not ready to confront this deadly disease."

"What our surveys show is a reminder that we do not have a national health care system, but a fragmented collection of private healthcare companies each with their own way of responding”
- Bonnie Castillo, RN

In a release Saturday morning, National Nurses United is stepping up the call on U.S. hospitals to immediately upgrade emergency preparations for Ebola in the U.S.

Several weeks ago, National Nurses United began surveying registered nurses across the U.S. about emergency preparedness.  Most of the nurses are telling NNU that their hospital is not prepared for the Ebola virus.

In updated preliminary results from nearly 700 RNs at over 250 hospitals in 31 states released Friday:

80 percent say their hospital has not communicated to them any policy regarding potential admission of patients infected by Ebola
87 percent say their hospital has not provided education on Ebola with the ability for the nurses to interact and ask questions
One-third say their hospital has insufficient supplies of eye protection (face shields or side shields with goggles) and fluid resistant/impermeable gowns
Nearly 40 percent say their hospital does not have plans to equip isolation rooms with plastic covered mattresses and pillows and discard all linens after use, less than 10 percent said they were aware their hospital does have such a plan in place
More than 60 percent say their hospital fails to reduce the number of patients they must care for to accommodate caring for an “isolation” patient
NNU is calling for all U.S. hospitals to immediately implement a full emergency preparedness plan for Ebola, or other disease outbreaks. That includes:

Full training of hospital personnel along with proper protocols and training materials for responding to outbreaks,
Adequate supplies of Hazmat suits and other personal protective equipment
Properly equipped isolation rooms to assure patient, visitor and staff safety,
Sufficient staffing to supplement nurses and other health workers who need to care for patients in isolation.
At a rally of 1,000 nurses last week in Las Vegas, “we warned that it was just a matter of time in an interconnected world that we would see Ebola in the U.S. Now, everyone should recognize that Texas is not an island either, and as we’ve heard from nurses across the U.S., hospitals here are not ready to confront this deadly disease,” said NNU executive director RoseAnn DeMoro.

The Dallas case, where the infected patient was sent home after arriving at the hospital, hardly provides any reassurance, said NNU.

Hospital officials reportedly told the media they had done one drill, “but nurses and other hospital staff work around the clock. One drill is hardly sufficient.,” said Bonnie Castillo, RN, director of NNU’s Registered Nurse Response Network which is coordinating NNU’s Ebola response

"What our surveys show is a reminder that we do not have a national health care system, but a fragmented collection of private healthcare companies each with their own way of responding,” Castillo said.

Media reports have indicated that the Dallas patient’s exposure was not properly communicated to hospital staff.  But, Castillo added, it’s not just a failure to communicate, but also a reminder that hospitals should not just rely on automated protocols with computerized scripts for interacting with patients.

“As we have been saying for many months, electronic health records systems can, and do, fail. That’s why we must continue to rely on the professional, clinical judgment and expertise of registered nurses and physicians to interact with patients, as well as uniform systems throughout the U.S. that is essential for responding to pandemics, or potential pandemics, like Ebola,” Castillo said.

Finally, Castillo said criminalizing the patient in Dallas or elsewhere is “exactly the wrong approach and will do nothing to stop Ebola or any other pandemic.”

NNU is also calling for significant increases in provision of aid, financial, personnel, and protective equipment, from the U.S., other governments, and private corporate interests to the nations in West Africa directly affected to contain and stop the spread of Ebola.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I would trust nurses any day over the CDC.

----------


## donnay

Here comes the vaccines!!

*Three Russian Ebola vaccines ready within six months: Moscow*


October 11, 2014 2:27 PM


Moscow (AFP) - Russia expects to produce three Ebola vaccines within the next six months, Health Minister Veronika Skvortsova said on Saturday.

"We have created three vaccines... and we think they will be ready in the next six months," the minister said on Rossiya 1 television.

"One of them is already ready for a clinical trial," she said.

One of the vaccines was developed from an inactive strain of the virus, the minister added.

The current outbreak of Ebola, the worst on record, has claimed more than 4,000 lives since the start of the year, mainly in the west African nations of Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone.

There is no licensed treatment for the highly contagious disease, but several countries are trying to develop an effective vaccine.

Russia, which has not had any cases of Ebola, sent a team of scientists and a mobile laboratory to help fight the disease in Guinea at the end of August.

*
Continued...*

----------


## Carlybee

> Stock up on your germicidal UV lamps now. I'm good I already have like 10 of them from a different experiment. They kill everything, or deactivate it with enough exposure.
> 
> Oh, and stop using those dirty ebola spreading federal reserve notes, use your credit card, and wipe it down or better yet start using bitcoins, and order on line. We just had two news stories today of credit card breaches and kmart and dairy queen. So, BITCOIN for the win.


How does a uv lamp work if it's already in your blood stream?  You can't exactly take it with you everywhere you go. I was in a hotel elevator this weekend and someone had spilled a drink in there and left it...could have easily been someone's vomit.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Nurses to CDC: Wrong. US Hospitals Not Prepared for Ebola
> 87 percent say their hospital has not provided education on Ebola


Typical of the disconnect between the BSers at the top and the workers where the rubber hits the road.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nd-it-stinketh

----------


## S.Shorland

UVlamps vs airborne virus
http://www.mindthesciencegap.org/201...aerial-battle/

----------


## S.Shorland

What % of American oil comes from Nigeria?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> What % of American oil comes from Nigeria?


avg: about 1%

http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/pet_move...im0_mbbl_m.htm

-t

----------


## Carlybee

> What % of American oil comes from Nigeria?



I don't know but I suspect about 100% of the spam email asking for money comes from there.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

New suspected case in Boston w/ recent travel from Liberia.

-t

ps: a lot of spam comes from Russia and the US.

----------


## TheCount

> I don't know but I suspect about 100% of the spam email asking for money comes from there.


New thing in my area is robo calls from people pretending to be IRS agents saying you're in arrears.

----------


## Carson

Anyone mention the hospital worker in Texas now testing positive? 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/13/us...bola.html?_r=0

That might be two that have gotten it from Patent Zero(?).

----------


## pcosmar

Someone asked earlier in the thread,, "has there been anyone infected here in the US?" , (as opposed to entering with it).

Well,, Now there is. Confirmed.  and a trained professional.

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

Is there any theoretical reason why we couldn't make an Ebola vaccine? Is there something about the Ebola virus that makes this especially difficult? If not, then why haven't we developed a vaccine yet?

----------


## orenbus



----------


## orenbus



----------


## Anti Federalist

> Is there any theoretical reason why we couldn't make an Ebola vaccine? Is there something about the Ebola virus that makes this especially difficult? If not, then why haven't we developed a vaccine yet?


1 - How the virus bonds to and attacks the "first responders" of the body's immune system.

2 - Government red tape.

3- Money.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/ar...-ebola-virus1/

----------


## pcosmar

> Someone asked earlier in the thread,, "has there been anyone infected here in the US?" , (as opposed to entering with it).
> 
> Well,, Now there is. Confirmed.  and a trained professional.


"*breach in protocol*"

This will be repeated ,,and repeated,, until it is accepted.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Sounds like the opening scene of some horror movie...a dusty, wrecked, abandoned home...a door, slowly opening and closing on the breeze, alternating between closing out the outside world and while opening, giving a view of chaos and death outside, wrecked cars, fires, debris and bodies in the street.

And that message, playing over and over and over and over on the phone, dangling by the cord.

Sleep tight! 




> Reverse 911 call Dallas residents received
> 
> DALLAS, TX (KTRK) -- This is the text of the reverse 911 call residents received this morning from Dallas 911. The message was sent after news broke that a health care worker who treated Thomas Eric Duncan, the first person in the U.S. diagnosed with Ebola who later died, has preliminarily tested positive for the deadly viru347260s. 
> 
> "THIS IS AN IMPORANT MESSAGE FROM THE CITY OF DALLAS
> 
> Please be advised that a heath care worker who lives in your area has tested positive for Ebola. This individual is in the hospital and isolated. Precautions are already in process to clean all known potential areas of contact to ensure public health.
> While this may be concerning, there is no ongoing danger to your health. The virus does not spread through casual contact.
> 
> The City of Dallas is working closely with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Dallas County, Dallas Independent School District, and Community Leaders to protect your health.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Is there any theoretical reason why we couldn't make an Ebola vaccine? Is there something about the Ebola virus that makes this especially difficult? If not, then why haven't we developed a vaccine yet?


Same reason we can't make an HIV vaccine.  It mutates too much.  Within 3 generations or so any vaccine made for strain 1 will not work on directly descended strain 4.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The link AF shared describes a vaccine not made from a genotype, like most vaccines, but engineered to make use of a certain protein the virus uses that tends not to change.  Therefore that methodology would seem to work despite the highly mutative nature of ebola.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ebola was in the news again today. I have noticed a pattern: every single story I've read places great emphasis on saying that the virus "only spreads through direct contact of bodily fluids". Every single story has these words.
> 
> The thing is, many of the people infected have been health workers, just today a nurse in Spain was infected. It's strange to me that so many people who are medically trained, and are obviously very aware of the risk of transmission are being infected. 
> ...
> It just seems to me like this strain is a lot more virile than they are letting on in the media.
> ...


Agree. They have tried to spin this like it is HIV-AIDs. It is far more contagious than HIV. The big difference is the length of time that a person is contagious. With Ebola, it is very short, with HIV, it is extremely long. They are on far opposite ends of the spectrum.

----------


## Carson

> Is there any theoretical reason why we couldn't make an Ebola vaccine? Is there something about the Ebola virus that makes this especially difficult? If not, then why haven't we developed a vaccine yet?


Lots of people are surviving. I would think studying them on reasons why, anti bodies in their blood, or some other piece to the puzzle would be the way to go.

Maybe the only comfort is, is knowing some survive. It's isn't much but we've got that going for us some of us.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Lots of people are surviving. I would think studying them on reasons why, anti bodies in their blood, or some other piece to the puzzle would be the way to go.
> 
> Maybe the only comfort is, is knowing some survive. It's isn't much but we've got that going for us some of us.


The hypothesis behind the ZMap treatment is that some people's bodies react faster to the Ebola infection. Ebola reproduces very rapidly, creating a huge viral load. The people who die are overwhelmed before their body can ramp up anti-body production. ZMap is a mix of three anti-bodies that interfere with Ebola, holding Ebola off long enough for the patient's body to respond.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*
> 
> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*
> 
> *Ebola is threatening much of the world’s chocolate supply.*


You don't want chocolate from the Ivory Coast anyway.  It has dead human children in it.  Stick with South American cocoa -- it's neither threatened by Ebola, nor does it have dead human children in it.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Lots of people are surviving. I would think studying them on reasons why, anti bodies in their blood, or some other piece to the puzzle would be the way to go.
> 
> Maybe the only comfort is, is knowing some survive. It's isn't much but we've got that going for us some of us.


The sooner ppl get tx. the better the outcome.

-t

----------


## navy-vet

> The sooner ppl get tx. the better the outcome.
> 
> -t


.....which is consistent with the hypothesis that Mr Brian posted...

----------


## Carlybee

> Sounds like the opening scene of some horror movie...a dusty, wrecked, abandoned home...a door, slowly opening and closing on the breeze, alternating between closing out the outside world and while opening, giving a view of chaos and death outside, wrecked cars, fires, debris and bodies in the street.
> 
> And that message, playing over and over and over and over on the phone, dangling by the cord.
> 
> Sleep tight!



Thanks between that and the Walking Dead premiere I doubt I will sleep a wink!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You don't want chocolate from the Ivory Coast anyway.  *It has dead human children in it.*  Stick with South American cocoa -- it's neither threatened by Ebola, nor does it have dead human children in it.


I know this has been an issue that you have followed and spoken out about quite a bit in the past.

Care to elaborate?

----------


## Dr.3D

> I know this has been an issue that you have followed and spoken out about quite a bit in the past.
> 
> Care to elaborate?


Just plug this into your search engine.   "dead children in African cocoa"

----------


## Carson

I never heard of chocolate with children in it before.

Once when I asked for a candy bar at a basketball game the girl behind the counter said, "Male or Female?". I asked her what was the difference? She said, "The male bars have nuts."!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I know this has been an issue that you have followed and spoken out about quite a bit in the past.
> 
> Care to elaborate?


Most of the cocoa producers in the Ivory Coast come from child slavery plantations.  Not the mild child-slavery making shoes like in Singapore, but more of the rough "bull-whip you until you are dead" child slavery that leaves bodies in the fields until the days work is done, and then the other child slaves are forced to bury the dead slaves at gunpoint.

Children are kidnapped from all over Africa, as young as 7 or 8 years old, brought to the Ivory Coast and sold to cocoa farmers for $80 worth a head, where they are then fed a subsistence diet (that is not really enough to survive on) and basically worked literally to death.

This is where most of Hershey's, Nestlé, and Mars chocolate comes from.  Most respectable chocolatiers do not source their cocoa from slaver plantations, but now you have to be careful because Hershey's, Nestlé, and Mars have been buying up premium chocolate companies and 'cutting the bottom line' by requiring these new acquisitions use Ivory Coast cocoa to cut costs.

It's not like it's hard to find single-source cocoa, or chocolate that has been produced without slavery either.  It is estimated that a Hershey Bar would cost on average 20¢ more by rejecting slaver beans immediately, and in response to the uproar Hershey's has "committed" to stopping the practice of buying slaver beans at some point in the next 30 years.  Maybe.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just plug this into your search engine.   "dead children in African cocoa"


Too easy, I'll let Gunny have the floor for this.

----------


## Anti Federalist

That's what I thought, thanks for posting.




> Most of the cocoa producers in the Ivory Coast come from child slavery plantations.  Not the mild child-slavery making shoes like in Singapore, but more of the rough "bull-whip you until you are dead" child slavery that leaves bodies in the fields until the days work is done, and then the other child slaves are forced to bury the dead slaves at gunpoint.
> 
> Children are kidnapped from all over Africa, as young as 7 or 8 years old, brought to the Ivory Coast and sold to cocoa farmers for $80 worth a head, where they are then fed a subsistence diet (that is not really enough to survive on) and basically worked literally to death.
> 
> This is where most of Hershey's, Nestlé, and Mars chocolate comes from.  Most respectable chocolatiers do not source their cocoa from slaver plantations, but now you have to be careful because Hershey's, Nestlé, and Mars have been buying up premium chocolate companies and 'cutting the bottom line' by requiring these new acquisitions use Ivory Coast cocoa to cut costs.
> 
> It's not like it's hard to find single-source cocoa, or chocolate that has been produced without slavery either.  It is estimated that a Hershey Bar would cost on average 20¢ more by rejecting slaver beans immediately, and in response to the uproar Hershey's has "committed" to stopping the practice of buying slaver beans at some point in the next 30 years.  Maybe.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

So the Ivory Coast's cocoa production is in jeopardy because of Ebola?  I say *good!*  (and I am a chocoholic.)  That means more beans will be bought from non-slaver plantations.

Just remember, whenever you eat chocolate from Hershey's, Nestlé, or Mars, you are eating dead children.  Is that too harsh?  Maybe.  I'd be more sympathetic if it wasn't ridiculously easy to get slavery-free chocolate.

----------


## orenbus

> I never heard of chocolate with children in it before.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I eat the heck out of this stuff:



As you can see, I put my money where my mouth is:



And this stuff is available at my ordinary low-class grocery store.

It's really not hard to find slavery free chocolate.  It's just a matter of educating people that it actually exists.

----------


## TheTexan

This thread is making me hungry...

----------


## TheTexan

> 



Looks healthy & gross TBH.  Are there slave-free alternatives to something more along the lines of Twix, Kit-Kat, etc??

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Honestly, I care a lot less about organic than I do slavery free, but I tend to get 'organic' chocolate because exactly 0% of organic chocolate is slaver sourced.  Therefore by buying organic chocolate, I know 100% for certain that I am _not_ eating slaver chocolate.

Other things to look for is "Fair Trade" also chocolate single-source plantations from regions other than West Africa.  If a chocolate bar says it's from a plantation in Costa Rica, you can be confident that it's not slaver cocoa.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Looks healthy & gross TBH.  Are there slave-free alternatives to something more along the lines of Twix, Kit-Kat, etc??


Lol, "Love Crunch" sounds pretty good to me.

 I don't eat much candy but when I do I buy the $1 hazelnut chocolate bars at Aldi ~ it's their store brand, I can't remember the name. I'll check label next time though, I don't want any child slave candy.

----------


## alucard13mm

> Same reason we can't make an HIV vaccine.  It mutates too much.  Within 3 generations or so any vaccine made for strain 1 will not work on directly descended strain 4.


Actually there is no vaccine for HIV because HIV has an active and inactive phase. Infected cells that are active produce viral proteins. Drugs targets or inhibits one or a few pathways (usually people take 2-3 drugs at once to minimize chance of resistence). Drugs usually target protein synthesize part or target the ability of HIV to bind to other cells. These drugs do a very good job at eradicating HIV that viral loads (amount of viral protein in the blood) is almost 0.

HOWEVER, HIV has an inactive phase called Latent Cells. These are cells where HIV has infected and inserted itself into the cell's DNA, but they don't do anything yet. These latent cells can sit there for 1,2, 3 years and up to 20 years and it can become an active cell due to some unknown trigger. So a person is never truly cured of HIV unless they can somehow target latent cells as well.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Looks healthy & gross TBH.  Are there slave-free alternatives to something more along the lines of Twix, Kit-Kat, etc??


The more people object to slaver chocolate, the more such alternatives are emerging.  

http://justins.com/item/dark-chocola...er-cup-single/



See the little "rainforest alliance" frog on the bottom right?  That's a solid slavery-free indicator.  They come in milk chocolate also.

----------


## Suzanimal

It says Aldi Chocolate is Choceur, made form "the finest European ingredients" and is UTZ certified.




> When you buy products farmers, their families and our planet. Now and in the future. with the UTZ Certified logo, you contribute to a better future. UTZ Certified stands for sustainable cocoa farming, with better opportunities for farmers, their families and our planet. Now and in the future


https://www.aldi.com.au/en/groceries/chocolate/


https://www.utzcertified.org/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Of "the big three" chocolate makers, Mars is the CLOSEST to rejecting child slavery.  They have not done so completely yet.

http://laborrightsblog.typepad.com/i...-movement.html

Today, you can get a Kit Kat bar from Hersheys that is from slaves, and Kit Kat bars from Mars that do not.  Nestle makes Kit Kat bars _in the UK_ that are fair trade, but I have not seen a Nestle Fair Trade KitKat in the US.

http://www.theguardian.com/sustainab...at-ivory-coast

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It says Aldi Chocolate is Choceur, made form "the finest European ingredients" and is UTZ certified.
> 
> 
> https://www.aldi.com.au/en/groceries/chocolate/
> 
> 
> https://www.utzcertified.org/


So, _probably_ slavery free.  Can't be 100% because the trade issue is not addressed.  In this case, contact the maker and ask.  They should be able to tell you if they source any cocoa from the Ivory Coast.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The truth is, this issue has gotten one HELL of a lot better since I raised cain about it on RPF's some (Holy cow, almost 5.5 years!!) ago,

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=chocolate

Today, far more people know about the issue, it is way way less fringe, and it is WAY easier to get slavery free chocolate than when I first raised the issue here in June of 2009.

So that's GOOD news.

----------


## Suzanimal

> So, _probably_ slavery free.  Can't be 100% because the trade issue is not addressed.  In this case, contact the maker and ask.  They should be able to tell you if they source any cocoa from the Ivory Coast.


I hope so, it's a mighty fine candy bar.

----------


## navy-vet

I sure hate hearing this. Hershey was the best in my op. Better than the best Bavarian and Swiss brands too.
I hope Aldi's turns out to be ok or I guess I'm done with chocolate.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I sure hate hearing this. Hershey was the best in my op. Better than the best Bavarian and Swiss brands too.
> I hope Aldi's turns out to be ok or I guess I'm done with chocolate.


Even as a kid I was not a fan of milk chocolate, and Hershey's milk chocolate in particular.  I used to eat all the 'Special Dark' from my halloween haul and give away the milky stuff.  

It might be that Hershey's Milk Chocolate is more milk sugar and wax than actual chocolate.  IIRC hershey's milk chocolate is only around 10% cocoa.  

If you want to replicate the Hershey's flavor, look for a premium milk chocolate with very low percentages of cocoa.  Chocolove, Green & Black, and Dagoba all make milk chocolate in the ~35% range.  Maybe look for a fair trade milk chocolate in the ~15-20% range and it will be a lot more like what you are used to.

----------


## devil21

Color me surprised how many people on RPF are blindly swallowing mainstream media items put out by globalist organizations like the WHO and UN and federal government agencies.

----------


## S.Shorland

Following the money: Why aren't they creating a blood transfusion register?

----------


## Carlybee

> Color me surprised how many people on RPF are blindly swallowing mainstream media items put out by globalist organizations like the WHO and UN and federal government agencies.


Well please enlighten us with your knowledge.

----------


## donnay

> So the Ivory Coast's cocoa production is in jeopardy because of Ebola?  I say *good!*  (and I am a chocoholic.)  That means more beans will be bought from non-slaver plantations.
> 
> Just remember, whenever you eat chocolate from Hershey's, Nestlé, or Mars, you are eating dead children.  Is that too harsh?  Maybe.  I'd be more sympathetic if it wasn't ridiculously easy to get slavery-free chocolate.


One of the reasons I use 'Fair Trade' products.  Coffee is another.

----------


## green73



----------


## orenbus

> 


One of the comments on that page regarding the graph quoted below. One point inferred by the commenter is that the graph averages from December 2013 when the latest outbreak did not start until March 2014 and the fact that an average over time vs. exponential growth difference isn't being considered.




> >>Ebola still barely rates among the continent’s big killers. Far more deaths are attributable every day in west Africa to malaria, diarrhoea and HIV/AIDS.
> 
> I don't think your method of calculating deaths per day from Dec 2013 onwards is a fair comparison. For endemic diseases such as malaria, there will be very little difference between the average long term value and the instantaneous value. For ebola, where deaths are doubling every few weeks, there is of course a very large difference.
> 
> We can estimate the instantaneous ebola deaths per day from the figures for Oct 1 and Oct 8 provided by WHO:
> deaths per day = (4033-3439)/7 = 85
> 
> This is very different from your long term average of 13 per day. Furthermore, ebola is already a significantly bigger killer than malaria in Liberia:
> Liberia ebola deaths = 2136
> ...


http://www.economist.com/blogs/graph...ebola-graphics

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Color me surprised how many people on RPF are blindly swallowing mainstream media items put out by globalist organizations like the WHO and UN and federal government agencies.


I actually spend a fair amount of time swimming here:  http://apps.who.int/iris/  and MSF's online offerings as well as some of the other relief orgs meta-collections...  There is some incredibly good stuff there...


-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


What is this new disease called Diarrhoea that is killing people?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> What is this new disease called Diarrhoea that is killing people?


http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Diarrho...roduction.aspx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diarrhea

In developing countries is does kill...

----------


## sparebulb

> What is this new disease called Diarrhoea that is killing people?


It is genetic.  It runs in your jeans.

----------


## Carlybee

Long but worth the read http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5672037

----------


## cajuncocoa

The Ebola outbreak has been dominating the national conversation recently, even inspiring Halloween costume ideas.

According to chatter on social media, people are thinking of dressing up as Ebola health care workers, complete with protective hazmat suits, goggles and boots. Although some applauded the idea as timely, others said it was in poor taste.

----------


## Carlybee

Some seem more concerned with the lame stream coverage. Regardless of that, 2 people in 
Dallas have or had Ebola and one has died. 70 other healthcare workers had the same type of contact as the nurse who contracted it. Whether the news is embellished, whether the oligarchy plans to annihilate us all is beside the point. It's here and regardless of whether more people are killed by the flu, the fact remains that more people who get Ebola will die from Ebola. It is also a huge assumption that people on this board are too stupid to get their news from avenues other than the msm or that they are too stupid to understand that the media and politicians will use this as yet another don't let a good crisis go to waste scenario.

----------


## donnay

*Shutdown: A Single Ebola Patient Has Overwhelmed The System: Dallas Hospital Forced To Close Emergency Room*

Mac Slavo
October 13th, 2014
SHTFplan.com

Despite numerous procedural missteps over the course of the last several weeks, the Centers for Disease control want the American public to believe they have everything under control.

But with a second case now being confirmed in Dallas, one can’t help but consider that these so-called ‘protocols’ set forth by the CDC are either inadequate, or they are being wholly mismanaged.

Where were the Hazmat suits for the police officers and clean-up crew that were first to arrive at Duncan’s Ebola-stricken apartment? Or what about the ambulance that carried numerous patients and personnel for 48 hours after Duncan was dropped off at the hospital before anyone realized it needed to be isolated? Or how about the quarantine procedures, which left Duncan’s extended relatives in an apartment with no established procedure for  supplying the detainees with food? And why were others who were living in apartments adjacent to these, who had close proximity to  Duncan’s ventilation systems, not moved?  Moreover, why did the Obama administration wait almost two weeks before suggesting that we should be screening passengers arriving in the United States from flights originating in Africa?

These are just a handful of the inconsistencies which suggest, among other things, that the CDC was caught completely off guard and unprepared.

But if that’s not enough to convince you that we have a serious problem with emergency response protocols for pandemics and outbreaks, then perhaps the fact that a single Ebola patient in Dallas overwhelmed the system to such an extent that Texas Presbyterian had to shut down their emergency room to new patients.

    The CDC now is recommending that the Dallas hospital, Texas Health Presbyterian, keep the number of workers treating possible Ebola patients to an “absolute minimum,” Frieden said. The agency also wants the hospital to provide a full-time infection control officer to ensure that safety measures are followed with Ebola patients.

    Varga did not identify the worker and said her family has “requested total privacy.”

    The hospital announced Sunday that its emergency department had stopped until further notice accepting patients brought by ambulance “because of limitations in staffed capacity,” a step known as “diversion.”

    “While we are on diversion we are also using this time to further expand the margin of safety by triple-checking our full compliance with updated CDC guidelines,” the hospital said. “We are also continuing to monitor all staff who had some relation to Mr. Duncan’s care even if they are not assumed to be at significant risk of infection.”

    The infected woman sought care immediately after her symptoms developed and was placed in isolation at the hospital, Frieden said. (News Observer)

That’s right. The hospital literally closed its doors to new patients.

Consider for a moment what something like this might look like if  several cases popped up throughout a major metro area simultaneously. Would all of the hospitals to which those infected with Ebola were taken then shut their doors to new patients?

What this means for you is very simple and it’s something that members of the preparedness community have been warning about since before Ebola was even on the CDC’s domestic radar.

If this virus (or any other contagion) spreads like it did in Africa, our entire health care system will be paralyzed.

This means that whether a person needs medical attention for a viral infection or a broken arm, they will have nowhere to go for help.

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

CDC = Center For Disease and Confusion

Oh yes, lets bring in Rudy Giuliani--the fascists.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Some seem more concerned with the lame stream coverage. Regardless of that, 2 people in 
> Dallas have or had Ebola and one has died. 70 other healthcare workers had the same type of contact as the nurse who contracted it. Whether the news is embellished, whether the oligarchy plans to annihilate us all is beside the point. It's here and regardless of whether more people are killed by the flu, the fact remains that more people who get Ebola will die from Ebola. It is also a huge assumption that people on this board are too stupid to get their news from avenues other than the msm or that they are too stupid to understand that the media and politicians will use this as yet another don't let a good crisis go to waste scenario.


I don't even watch the news, and the only reason I pull up news stories on the web is to read the comments. So yeah, I share your annoyance.  Is it really so hard for these people to believe that the government just is a mass of orchestrated incompetence?  Of course these tyrants are going to use this as an excuse in an attempt to expand their tyranny, when such is wholly unnecessary to address the problem.  That doesn't make Ebola any less of a horrible disease.  

It still has not mutated to go properly airborne, and it is still not a threat to the US.  Whether by deliberate malpractice, through utter incompetence, or from ignorance on high, the powers that be are still acting in a way that could potentially turn this thing into a threat in the future.  Recognizing that this is being handled completely wrong does not equal buying the propaganda, if anything it's the dead opposite.  If anybody is buying the propaganda, from where I sit it's the people pooh-poohing and pshawing.

The panickers are *not* buying the propaganda, but they are still irrational and wrong.  It's the propaganda that is trying to sell this as 'nothing to see here, move along.'

----------


## S.Shorland

http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/for...ltway+|+OTB%29
The last paragraph is a bit strange.A non attack,attack.

----------


## FindLiberty

. . . and 28 days later.

If there is even a hint of trouble (or if zombies are spotted on trick-or-treat night), 
expect low altitude military air/fuel bombs to incinerate evabody shortly thereafter.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> . . . and 28 days later.
> 
> If there is even a hint of trouble (or if zombies are spotted on trick-or-treat night), 
> expect low altitude military air/fuel bombs to incinerate evabody shortly thereafter.


And you won't see much 48 days later, or 60, or 120...  Then they will have invent a "new" (or recycled) terror to get everyone to go "OMG!!  We need our mother government to protect us!!!"

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> . . . and 28 days later.
> 
> If there is even a hint of trouble (or if zombies are spotted on trick-or-treat night), 
> expect low altitude military air/fuel bombs to incinerate evabody shortly thereafter.


While FAX exists, that is Hollyweird.  Daisycutters contain a AN slurry.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Things are going seriously south.  For starters, CDC blamed the nurse getting infected on a breakdown in the Ebola protocol. ie: blame the victim.  When other nurses that had worked with Duncan (patient zero) about this, the reply was blank stares and "what protocol"?

WHO has adjusted the fatality rate from 50% to 70%.  This can largely be blamed on a shortage of beds.

Realistic estimates are saying that for every patient they know about, there is another they do not know about, so 9,000 dead so far.

By Dec 1st they are expecting 10,000 new cases PER WEEK!  and that's about when the doubling period is expected to be every 7 days...

9 out of 10 health care workers are local nationals.  The doctors, nurses and grave diggers are all on strike for hazard pay.  The gvmt basically said FU! if you don't get back to work, you will be fired and never work in the medical profession again.  So this highly stressed situation is about to collapse.

The people that clean aircraft are also on strike for hazard pay and PPE.

ZMAPP is expected to be ready by Dec 15th.  All 30,000 doses.  The new vaccines early 2015 at the earliest.

Our military is building 14 100 bed isolation units.  So 1,400 beds at a pop.  Way too little, too late.

Despite claims that the first world is superior here, 86% of hospitals say they are not prepared to care for an Ebola patient.  When ER's and clinics treat an Ebola patient people don't go there - just like happened in Western Africa.  This means the health system collapses.  We only have 4 hospitals set up for bio-level 4 cases (Ebola) so what maybe 40-80 beds top?  In the entire country.  When patients here and in Spain that were not in one of these special hospitals, people got infected.

Reps from the relief communities are saying they need at least a 20X better ramped up response if they are to have any chance of controlling this.

So yeah, we are basically screwed... 

-t

----------


## orenbus



----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Second health care worker in TX just diagnosed with Ebola.

Didn't someone mention a NC one too - like yesterday?  Suspected or confirmed?

This one sounds confirmed.

-t

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

So, what is the guess, of how many cases of ebola would it take to send the economy into full out recession. I think that is probably the real threat. As if people google ebola pics, and some guy in their town has it, it's likely at least a good portion of the citizens will curtail their optional social activities. I mean who is going to go to the movies if a 100 people in your city are diagnosed with ebola. Who would go to the bar? I know if a couple people had it in this town, I would only do the absolute minimum interaction with people. 

Black Swan event? Guess it depends on spread.

----------


## S.Shorland

Joel Skousen mentioned his daughter had a persistent MRSA infection cured by blood UV irradiation.Who knows.I think people should make sure they know their blood type and those of them in their families.A good news aggregator is www.newsnow.co.uk

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Joel Skousen mentioned his daughter had a persistent MRSA infection cured by blood UV irradiation.Who knows.I think people should make sure they know their blood type and those of them in their families.A good news aggregator is www.newsnow.co.uk


Google EldonCard

do not buy a kit that requires you to send the card in because you are too F'n stupid to figure this out - for a fee...

I keep a few in my kit, but they do definitely have a shelf life.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> So, what is the guess, of how many cases of ebola would it take to send the economy into full out recession. I think that is probably the real threat. As if people google ebola pics, and some guy in their town has it, it's likely at least a good portion of the citizens will curtail their optional social activities. I mean who is going to go to the movies if a 100 people in your city are diagnosed with ebola. Who would go to the bar? I know if a couple people had it in this town, I would only do the absolute minimum interaction with people. 
> 
> Black Swan event? Guess it depends on spread.


FRN notes make pretty lousy TP but are ok for lighting fires.

The first thing to go out will be the medical system.

Then major cities - Think wall street, the HQ of major corporations...

Down the line - really pucker up time - refineries, the bread belt, the electrical system, places that make chems (mainly in the NE)  Stuff like that...

*SYSTEMIC FAIL!*

NOT Pretty!  Depends on how far it spreads, but we look like we are set up for FAIL!

-t

----------


## ghengis86

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...positive-ebola

See some comments

Nurses union complains medical waste piled to the ceiling at Texas Pres. Nurses didn't have anything to cover neck skin, so they were told to wrap MEDICAL TAPE AROUND THEIR NECKS!!

We're so $#@!ed...

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Carlybee

> Second health care worker in TX just diagnosed with Ebola.
> 
> Didn't someone mention a NC one too - like yesterday?  Suspected or confirmed?
> 
> This one sounds confirmed.
> 
> -t


Yes it's confirmed now. 48 of the ones monitored have almost reached the window of clearance. They are bringing in a team from Doctors without Borders because of their experience with the disease.

http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire...a13e1a4a14c60e

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Yes it's confirmed now. 48 of the ones monitored have almost reached the window of clearance. They are bringing in a team from Doctors without Borders because of their experience with the disease.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire...a13e1a4a14c60e


From the above article:




> It's not clear how the second health care worker contracted the virus, and authorities declined to say what position she holds at the hospital or the type of care she provided.
> 
> Officials have said they don't know how the first health worker, a nurse, became infected. But the second case pointed to lapses beyond how one individual may have donned and removed personal protective garb.
> 
> "An additional health care worker testing positive for Ebola is a serious concern, and the CDC has already taken active steps to minimize the risk to health care workers and the patient," the CDC said in a statement.
> 
> "What happened there (in Dallas), regardless of the reason, is not acceptable. It shouldn't have happened," Anthony Fauci, director of the Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases of NIH, said on MSNBC on Wednesday.
> 
> Fauci said he envisioned the CDC taking "a much more involved role" in establishing the proper training protocols for Ebola cases.

----------


## Carlybee

> From the above article:


The nurses said Duncan was left in a non isolation area for several hours. There was no protocol, the protective clothing they did wear was inadequate. Total breakdown in preparedness and procedure.

----------


## cajuncocoa

shoulda, woulda, coulda.....





> *DALLAS (CBSDFW.COM) -* Two weeks after the first Ebola diagnosis on American soil, the Centers for Disease Control Director Dr. Thomas Frieden says the organization should have sent a larger response team to insure the virus did not spread to anyone else.


http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/14/c...ola-diagnosis/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The nurses said Duncan was left in a non isolation area for several hours. There was no protocol, the protective clothing they did wear was inadequate. Total breakdown in preparedness and procedure.


Nothing to worry about.....move along.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yes it's confirmed now. 48 of the ones monitored have almost reached the window of clearance. They are bringing in a team from Doctors without Borders because of their experience with the disease.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire...a13e1a4a14c60e


TX is confirmed.  _Not_ NC.

----------


## cajuncocoa

How many other patients in that hospital received care from those two nurses all the while protocol was lacking as they provided care for Duncan?

----------


## orenbus

DOW is Down 344+ Points.

Edit: looks like it's bouncing back now, may have just been a blip.

----------


## cajuncocoa

*Infectious Disease Experts, Safety Experts, Doctors and Nurses All Say the CDC Has Been Messing Up the Ebola Response
*
Healthcare experts throughout the U.S. are strongly criticizing the Centers for Disease Control for its handling of Ebola. For example:


Infectious disease experts say the CDC is blaming nurses for their exposure to Ebola when the CDC has given faulty instructions on how to handle Ebola patients

Many doctors say the CDC has given false reassurances and underplayed the severity of the disease

Public health experts also criticize the CDCs statement that _any_ hospital in the U.S. can handle Ebola patients

Experts also criticize the CDC for failing to encourage the buddy system for healthcare workers treating Ebola patients, and for including other common-sense protocols for containing infection

And nurses are calling the CDC hypocrites for saying that cloth masks and goggles are sufficient  while CDC personnel wear respirators and full hazardous materials suits when visiting hospitals with Ebola patients
_Reprinted from Washingtons Blog.


_http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/10/n...-denounce-cdc/

----------


## Carlybee

> TX is confirmed.  _Not_ NC.



Yes I was referring to Texas.

----------


## Carlybee

> DOW is Down 344+ Points.


Invest in immune boosters and OTC anti virals. The immune boosters I bought 2 weeks ago have gone from $30 a bottle to $50 a bottle.

----------


## Carlybee

I figure CDC is about as competent as CPS and that's not saying much.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Found excellent documentary on Ebola and its probable infection characteristic.  Ebola Doc

----------


## cajuncocoa

I'm a member of the (Dallas) CowboyZone message board....someone is reporting that 




> A person that interacted with Duncan is now showing symptoms of Ebola. This is not public knowledge at the moment.
> 
> This person spent time working at a day care after interacting with Duncan. My girlfriend is close friends with a women who also spent time helping at the day care. Needless to say, they are very concerned at the moment.


I'm quoting it but I don't want to provide the link or any other details (other than to say that was posted late last night), but that's pretty damned scary.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Now apparently one Doctor David Sanders, who has been studying Ebola pretty much exclusively since 2001, says that Ebola is "primed to go airborne." That while it is not currently airborne, nor is it currently a threat to the US, the more people it infects the higher the chances are that it will go airborne and thus become a threat to the US.  He says that because it can be transmitted in through the lungs when it is aerosolized, whereas apparently most airborne viruses cannot be transmitted in through the lungs even when aerosolized, that this demonstrates a potential for a mutation to airborne status.

Seems I've heard something like that before...

----------


## Carlybee

Hard to parse the fearmongering from the facts

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http://www.theindychannel.com/news/l...to-go-airborne




> Purdue professor says Ebola 'primed' to go airborne
> 
> While the virus has thus far only been shown to be transferred via bodily fluids, Sanders argues that it could become airborne.
> 
> "It can enter the lung from the airway side," Sanders said. "So this argues that Ebola is primed to have respiratory transmission.


The articles say he's been studying it since 2003, but he himself said in a video that 2003 was just when his first paper was published on Ebola, that he's been studying Ebola since before 9/11.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Apparently this Doctor Sanders had been trying to warn people about this for over a month.

http://www.healthcanal.com/infection...ssibility.html

----------


## FindLiberty

They got this all covered, contained...  

Protocols still are sounding just fine on paper, and so wise.

IT'S NOT SPREADING and with more pay, it all just turns into gravy!

Maybe keynesian powered hazard pay for all* medical workers could save us
if necessary... Of course that would have to be carefully regulated to prevent any
quantitative easing abuse.

Maybe they should sell lottery/raffle tickets for the country's <30 isolation rooms!
 Buy your ticket right away, before the hospitals close their doors to any new victims.

_Hey, you might even become the first on your block to be the last one on your block!
So you don't forget, order you ticket before midnight tomorrow..._

Better yet, how about an auction?  Only a little over 20 isolations rooms remain,
and they are going fast!  These are nicer rooms than those bubble tents the army is
building as fast as they can.  Who wants to hear scream and moans through thin walls?

I'm sure there's a guberplan where to pile up all the bodies and soiled sheets, 
IF NECESSARY.  Don't forget about recycling: "Reduce, Reuse, and think green!"

No worries mate, gud dye.

+++


*Don't forget hazard pay for all the clean up people too.  Jobs, jobs, JOBS for
anyone with a pressure washer (bring your own boots and gloves).

----------


## donnay

Now the WHO is saying the incubation period is 2 to 42 days.


*Startling Report: WHO – 1 In 20 Ebola Infections Are Contagious For 42 Days (Just Released Video)*

By Liberty Balance

Startling Ebola news out this morning 1 in 20 people are infectious for up to 42 days. A 42-day observation period with no new outbreaks is required before declaring the outbreak is under control. In  WHO’s own words: WHO is therefore confident that detection of no new cases, with active surveillance in place, throughout this 42-day period means that an Ebola outbreak is indeed over. 


Why hasn’t anyone reported this until now? How is this not one of the single most important pieces of information in the world at this moment when all human life on our planet is now legitimately threatened by an uncontrolled viral outbreak with a 70 percent fatality rate and no recognized treatments or cures?




*
Continued...*

----------


## presence

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...ittable-by-Air




> *Medical Research Org CIDRAP: 
> Ebola Transmittable by Air*
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
>                                                              by             Chriss W. Street                  14 Oct 2014              1128 post a comment 
> *The highly respected Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy  (CIDRAP) at the University of Minnesota just advised the U.S. Centers  for Disease Control (CDC) and World Health Organization (WHO) that  there is scientific and epidemiologic evidence that Ebola virus has the potential to be transmitted via infectious aerosol particles, including exhaled breath.*





> CIDRAP warns in regards to N95 respirators, Healthcare workers have  experienced very high rates of morbidity and mortality in the past and  current Ebola virus outbreaks. A facemask, or surgical mask, offers no  or very minimal protection from infectious aerosol particles.  
> 
> 
>  CIDRAP is now advising the CDC and WHO that proper personal  protective equipment (PPE) ensures that healthcare workers remain  healthy throughout an outbreak. Based on scientific research, CIDRAP  recommends the minimum protection for healthcare professionals in  high-risk settings is a powered air-purifying respirator (PAPR) with a  hood or helmet that will filter 99.97% of all particles down to 0.3 microns in diameter.  
> 
> 
>  But the minimum Internet-advertised price for a qualified 3M Veraflo respirator is $427.13, compared to about $.65 for an N95 facemask. With Liberias per capita GDP only $454  last year and the economy in shambles, there is no way the countrys  healthcare professionals can afford to acquire the appropriate  protective respirators.


*
USELESS:*




*PROPER:*

----------


## FindLiberty

> .....CIDRAP-Confirms-Ebola-Transmittable-by-Air


MY INITIAL REACTION TO HEADLINE PHOTO: I hate those PhotoShop'd depth of focus "blur" effects - so lame.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Second health care worker in TX just diagnosed with Ebola.
> 
> Didn't someone mention a NC one too - like yesterday?  Suspected or confirmed?
> 
> This one sounds confirmed.
> 
> -t


Yep. It's confirmed.




> Second health care worker tests positive for Ebola at Dallas hospital
> 
> (CNN) -- A second health care worker who cared for an Ebola patient at a Dallas hospital has contracted the virus herself.
> 
> The worker, a woman who lives alone, was quickly moved into isolation at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital, authorities said Wednesday.
> 
> The news cast further doubt on the hospital's ability to handle Ebola and protect employees. It's the same hospital that initially sent Thomas Eric Duncan home, even though he had a fever and had traveled from West Africa. By the time he returned to the hospital, his symptoms had worsened. He died while being treated by medical staff, including the two women who have now contracted the disease.
> 
> "I don't think we have a systematic institutional problem," Dr. Daniel Varga, chief clinical officer of Texas Health Resources, told reporters Wednesday, facing questions about the hospital's actions.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why hasn’t anyone reported this until now? How is this not one of the single most important pieces of information in the world at this moment when all human life on our planet is now legitimately threatened by an uncontrolled viral outbreak with a 70 percent fatality rate and no recognized treatments or cures?


Look on the bright side. A 70% reduction in population will result in zero unemployment, plenty of housing and elbow room, and more liberty than mankind has seen in a long time.

----------


## presence

> World Health Organization reported that new cases could reach 
> 
> 10,000 a week 
> 
> by December — 10 times the current rate.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/15/wo...rica.html?_r=0

----------


## presence

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/15/wo...dget-cuts.html

----------


## kahless

> Look on the bright side. A 70% reduction in population will result in zero unemployment, plenty of housing and elbow room, and more liberty than mankind has seen in a long time.


Only temporarily since our elected globalists would probably campaign and institute policy to repopulate the country, opening the borders more and promoting mass immigration.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> http://www.theindychannel.com/news/l...to-go-airborne
> 
> 
> 
> The articles say he's been studying it since 2003, but he himself said in a video that 2003 was just when his first paper was published on Ebola, that he's been studying Ebola since before 9/11.


Look people, do you want to take your chances of getting "Ebola" or do you want to take your chances of losing your liberty (what we have left)??  Your chances of getting "Ebola" will always be low even if we have 100,000 cases in a year.  Your chances of losing (what's left of) your liberty are pretty close to 100%.

Ebola is looking better and better every day...

----------


## FindLiberty

COME ON!

Do any of those protocols need to be updated a bit?  (...just in time, 'cause it can't happen here.)

*A 42-day observation period!* -CHECK- (Play L4D2 or watch some DVDs: 28 Days/28 Weeks, WWZ, etc.)

*Surgical Mask not enough?* -CHECK- (and silly me, I used to just flip my masks inside out to use 'em for a second time).

What me Worry?  No need to panic (yet). 

+++

_More pay for medical staff, DOUBLE UP standard surgical masks and more bandage tape for their exposed necks..._

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Look people, do you want to take your chances of getting "Ebola" or do you want to take your chances of losing your liberty (what we have left)??  Your chances of getting "Ebola" will always be low even if we have 100,000 cases in a year.  Your chances of losing (what's left of) your liberty are pretty close to 100%.
> 
> Ebola is looking better and better every day...


I would rather be rational than irrational every day of the week.  And twice on Sundays. 

Mindless panic is just as irrational as mindless denial.

----------


## presence

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2...la-safely.html
*How Hospital Workers Are
Supposed to Treat Ebola Safely*


> Hands should be sanitized if they are contaminated in the glove-removal process.



I'm sorry but if I was in charge of protocol... everyone taking off protective equipment would then strip bare and bathe before re entering the community.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Considering what hospitals spend on a daily basis... http://www.amazon.com/Tychem-BR-Chem.../dp/B0032JOF70 These can be considered as dirt cheap. I'd say build some quick and dirty isolation rooms in shipping containers, then you have enough room to make a small decontamination room and the actual isolation room. Not pretty but it's mobile and a shipping container is easy to clean out. Hose it down with bleach in a high-UV room (the worker/suit). Then after it has been fully removed (carefully) soak the whole thing in more bleach and it should be ready to be re-used. Not reusing them would give a much bigger problem of a giant pile of biohazard material.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Breaking: Second Ebola patient was just on a plane a day ago!

Awaiting confirmation.

Seems to be confirmed.

So we have healthcare workers breaking Ebola quarantine. Yeah, we are so advanced in the US...

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Breaking: Second Ebola patient was just on a plane a day ago!
> 
> Awaiting confirmation.


Crap, here we go. While Africa has poor communication and low standards for hygiene, the West has lots of transportation and an economy that relies on it. In Africa things go wrong and people more or less continue to live their lives as normal, here the economy would probably implode.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Breaking: Second Ebola patient was just on a plane a day ago!
> 
> Awaiting confirmation.
> 
> Seems to be confirmed.
> 
> So we have healthcare workers breaking Ebola quarantine. Yeah, we are so advanced in the US...


Wait, if they were on a plane, wouldn't they have to make a return trip and thus be on two separate planes?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Considering what hospitals spend on a daily basis... http://www.amazon.com/Tychem-BR-Chem.../dp/B0032JOF70 These can be considered as dirt cheap. I'd say build some quick and dirty isolation rooms in shipping containers, then you have enough room to make a small decontamination room and the actual isolation room. Not pretty but it's mobile and a shipping container is easy to clean out. Hose it down with bleach in a high-UV room (the worker/suit). Then after it has been fully removed (carefully) soak the whole thing in more bleach and it should be ready to be re-used. Not reusing them would give a much bigger problem of a giant pile of biohazard material.


I was thinking about something like this myself with shipping containers.  You'd still have to work out sealing it for neg-pressure and do something with all the output air.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Look people, do you want to take your chances of getting "Ebola" or do you want to take your chances of losing your liberty (what we have left)??  Your chances of getting "Ebola" will always be low even if we have 100,000 cases in a year.  Your chances of losing (what's left of) your liberty are pretty close to 100%.
> 
> Ebola is looking better and better every day...


why take chances on either? Knowledge helps us to be prepared. That's what we're sharing here.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Wait, if they were on a plane, wouldn't they have to make a return trip and thus be on two separate planes?


Flew to Cleveland, then flew back.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Dr.3D

> Yep. Second flight would be at much greater risk. 
> 
> This nurse should never have been flying at all during the "honor system" quarantine period.


I don't believe they (CDC) know as much about Ebola as they think they do.   If I were them I would be a lot more cautious than they are being right now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Flew to Cleveland, then flew back.


Out on the 10th.

Returned on the 13th.

Displaying symptoms on the morning of the 14th.

Which means that she was very likely contagious on that return flight.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Out on the 10th.
> 
> Returned on the 13th.
> 
> Displaying symptoms on the morning of the 14th.
> 
> Which means that she was very likely contagious on that return flight.


It was just really hot on that flight. She wasn't running a fever...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> why take chances on either? Knowledge helps us to be prepared. That's what we're sharing here.


Of course this government will try to use this to expand the tyranny, but on that point the complacents are just as dangerous as the panickers, and perhaps more so.  The government may need people in a panic to pass tyrannical laws, but they need some kind of real outbreak in order to lather people up into a panic.  By failing to hold the CDC accountable, and by mocking the people who do work to hold the CDC accountable, it is the complacents –– even more than the panicked –– who are helping to usher in the tyranny.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Out on the 10th.
> 
> Returned on the 13th.
> 
> Displaying symptoms on the morning of the 14th.
> 
> Which means that she was very likely contagious on that return flight.


Heard a bunch of doctors lately saying maybe we were wrong, and we think it might be contagious before symptoms show up.  Just what we need is 100 airline passengers flying home a week later, each with their own layovers and separate planes.  Thank God this thing doesn't become contagious very quickly.  Chances are pretty good that we'll eventually contain this vector, so it's still not too late to institute a quarantine for travellers who have been in an Ebola hot zone in the last month.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Heard a bunch of doctors lately saying maybe we were wrong, and we think it might be contagious before symptoms show up.  Just what we need is 100 airline passengers flying home a week later, each with their own layovers and separate planes.  Thank God this thing doesn't become contagious very quickly.  Chances are pretty good that we'll eventually contain this vector, so it's still not too late to institute a quarantine for travellers who have been in an Ebola hot zone in the last month.


They are using the experience of transmission in isolated, sparely populated villages in Africa to dictate measures and protocols in a highly mobile and densely populated nation. It has fail written all over it.

----------


## Carlybee

Attachment 3235

This is what a level 4 biohazard suit looks like.

----------


## ghengis86

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...report-testing

----------


## S.Shorland

If you're not praying for deliverance from this thing I think you had better start.Alex Jones mentioned a while ago that your government had bought or ordered 160,000 hazmat suits and Obama had signed legislation that those displaying symptoms of respiratory difficulty could be detained.This is like children playing with petrol and matches.

  'Frontier Airlines' too.. If you fly with us you join Captain Kirk on a trip into the Twilight Zone.

----------


## FindLiberty

Here is a URL for nice TOTO Tune ("a 1000 years") to LISTEN to as you
read up   on Ebola handling mistakes and hope for the best outcome possible:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQhjFX12ce0

----------


## Carlybee

> Here is a URL for nice TOTO Tune ("a 1000 years") to LISTEN to as you
> read up   on Ebola handling mistakes and hope for the best outcome possible:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQhjFX12ce0



I just saw Steve Lukather in concert

----------


## Carlybee

"We believe that we can file to the Chinese Food and Drug Administration (CFDA) before the end of the year," - Sihuan's chairman Che Fengsheng said during an investor call last week.

Sihuan Pharmaceutical Holdings Group Ltd has signed a tie-up with Chinese research Academy of Military Medical Sciences (AMMS) last week to help push the drug called JK-05 through the approval process in China and bring it to market. The drug, developed by the academy, is currently approved for emergency military use only. You can read more about JK-05 @ http://www.foxnews.c...-to-cure-ebola/

----------


## seapilot

Politics work best in knee-jerk reaction. 

First patient outside of africa with Ebola. GOV decides to step up screening in outbreak countries.

First patient dies of Ebola. GOV steps up screening of hotzone passengers arriving in USA.

First Transmission to person outside of Africa. GOV steps up protocols and now is organizing a response team to meet any new cases after the fact.

Unfortunately a person is going to have to die of this disease that was never in Africa before they stop issuing visas to effected outbreak countries. Which they will and hopefully it wont be too late.  Prevention before the fact is not a GOV trait. Always chasing the horses after the barn doors are closed is SOP.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Always chasing the horses after the barn doors are closed is SOP.


Yes, SNAFU. Not a new phenomenon.

----------


## Inkblots



----------


## libertyjam

Oh, and that 21 day incubation period?  that is just the period for a majority of cases, some percentage of cases can have an incubation period of 42 days: straight from the WHO, 
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/...tober-2014/en/



> Incubation period
> 
> The period of 42 days, with active case-finding in place, is twice the maximum incubation period for Ebola virus disease and is considered by WHO as sufficient to generate confidence in a declaration that an Ebola outbreak has ended.
> 
> Recent studies conducted in West Africa have demonstrated that 95% of confirmed cases have an incubation period in the range of 1 to 21 days; 98% have an incubation period that falls within the 1 to 42 day interval. WHO is therefore confident that detection of no new cases, with active surveillance in place, throughout this 42-day period means that an Ebola outbreak is indeed over.
> 
> The announcement that the outbreaks are over, in line with the dates fixed by the subcommittee on surveillance, epidemiology, and laboratory testing, is made by the governments of the affected countries in close collaboration with WHO and its international partners.
> 
> Official announcements for the 2 countries will be made on the WHO website.
> ...


• 95% of Ebola incubations occur from 1 - 21 days
• 3% of Ebola incubations occur from 21 - 42 days
• 2% of Ebola incubations are not explained (why?)

If this interpretation of the WHO's statistics are correct, it would mean that:

• 1 in 20 Ebola infections may result in incubations lasting significantly longer than 21 days

• The 21-day quarantine currently being enforced by the CDC is entirely insufficient to halt an outbreak

• People who are released from observation or self-quarantine after 21 days may still become full-blown Ebola patients in the subsequent three weeks, even if they have shown no symptoms of infection during the first 21 days.

http://www.naturalnews.com/047267_Eb...ampaign=buffer

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The amount of idiocy that has come out of the hospital, is pretty amazing. And it doesn't just stop with the Duncan being sent home the first time he showed, but it has continued and NOW gotten even worse.
> 
> WHY wouldn't the HOSPITAL tell EVERY employee that treated Duncan, to STAY HOME FOR *AT LEAST* 21 days, and PAY them to do so. Even make it 25 to 28 days to be extra safe if necessary. So, we have the hospital failing to do what most would think is basic, common sense after treating someone with Ebola. The CDC being completely stupid (as usual) on multiple levels, and the state government and city government of Texas with their huge health departments, ALL failing at what many of us would think should be basic, common sense?
> 
> I should vote harder. It will solve this. Maybe I should create a petition as well?


Didn't you know?  We're all idiots for thinking that any of this is important.  So sayeth our libertarian betters.  It seems that common sense would dictate we are supposed to go lick ebola patients bedsheets.  Or so some of our number keep telling us.

----------


## presence

> People are infectious as long as their blood and secretions contain the  virus - in some cases, up to *
> seven weeks* 
> after they recover.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-26835233

----------


## presence

> *rapid response teams to any hospital where a new case is confirmed.   * 
> 
> Frieden told reporters during a press conference Tuesday that the CDC  had deployed a team of their most experienced staff to Dallas to work  with state’s health department and the hospital where Nina Pham, 26, a  Texas Health Presbyterian  Hospital nurse who cared for Thomas Eric  Duncan, is being treated after testing positive for the disease.
>   Going forward, Frieden said the CDC will provide Ebola response teams  within hours of a confirmed case to any hospital in the United States.
>   "I wish we put team like this [in place] when first the patient was  diagnosed," said Frieden. "We will do it from this day forward anywhere  in the U.S."


http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/1...d-ebola-in-us/

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

> Didn't you know?  We're all idiots for thinking that any of this is important.  So sayeth our libertarian betters.  It seems that common sense would dictate we are supposed to go lick ebola patients bedsheets.  Or so some of our number keep telling us.


Well, to be fair, that would largely depend on the attractiveness of the ebola patient.

----------


## FindLiberty

> Well, to be fair...


Not so fast buddy, remember to use plenty of duct tape when attaching that condom to the zipper of your hazmat suit!

----------


## cajuncocoa

when the sports world gets involved, you *know* it's serious. 

*Giants brief team on Ebola before Dallas trip*




> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. -- The New York Giants are briefing their players on the Ebola virus in advance of the team's trip to Dallas for Sunday's game against the Cowboys.
> 
> Giants team medical personnel were briefed on the disease and then provided information to the players via email this week, with instructions to contact team medical personnel with any questions they might have. There have been three confirmed cases of the disease in Dallas, but for the most part the Giants do not seem overly concerned.
> 
> "I'm not worried about myself or the team," quarterback Eli Manning said. "With what we're doing and where we're staying, I think we'll be fine."
> 
> The team is well aware of the disease and has been following the national coverage, so it is a part of the players' consciousness as they prepare for their road trip.
> 
> "I think guys might think twice if they were planning to bring their wives or their families with them on a trip like this, because why take a chance?" cornerback Prince Amukamara said. "But I think the team is doing a good job making sure we have all of the information we need."


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/stor...ad-trip-dallas

----------


## Anti Federalist

The "care" at this very same hospital killed my Father in law last year, and almost killed my mother in law.

That said, I agree, what in the holy *$#@!* was she doing on a plane????

And what in the $#@! were they doing in that hospital that of the supposedly protected staff, two of them are now sick, but AFAIK, none of the unprotected family members *that were right on top of Duncan*, are not??? 




> The amount of idiocy that has come out of the hospital, is pretty amazing. And it doesn't just stop with the Duncan being sent home the first time he showed, but it has continued and NOW gotten even worse.
> 
> WHY wouldn't the HOSPITAL tell EVERY employee that treated Duncan, to STAY HOME FOR *AT LEAST* 21 days, and PAY them to do so. Even make it 25 to 28 days to be extra safe if necessary. So, we have the hospital failing to do what most would think is basic, common sense after treating someone with Ebola. The CDC being completely stupid (as usual) on multiple levels, and the state government and city government of Texas with their huge health departments, ALL failing at what many of us would think should be basic, common sense?
> 
> I should vote harder. It will solve this. Maybe I should create a petition as well?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I should vote harder. It will solve this. Maybe I should create a petition as well?


SWLODs...that'll do it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The "care" at this very same hospital killed my Father in law last year, and almost killed my mother in law.
> 
> That said, I agree, what in the holy *$#@!* was she doing on a plane????
> 
> And what in the $#@! were they doing in that hospital that of the supposedly protected staff, two of them are now sick, but AFAIK, none of the unprotected family members *that were right on top of Duncan*, are not???


They are the professionals and we are the laymen.  Ours is not to question why, ours is to contract and die.

----------


## Lucille

Obola is on the teevee talking about what a great job his admin. is doing with his latest government-caused crisis.

ETA:  He said he shook hands, hugged, and sometimes kissed health care workers who had contact with an Ebola victim.  Life imitates art?:

----------


## moostraks

> The "care" at this very same hospital killed my Father in law last year, and almost killed my mother in law.
> 
> That said, I agree, what in the holy *$#@!* was she doing on a plane????
> 
> And what in the $#@! were they doing in that hospital that of the supposedly protected staff, two of them are now sick, but AFAIK, none of the unprotected family members *that were right on top of Duncan*, are not???


So Cleveland is my back yard and I am more than pissed that this selfish individual knew when she got on that return flight she was running a fever. Um, thanks for all your exposure to the general public. WTF indeed. My head is going to explode I am so pissed at the callous disregard this individual must operate with to behave in such a manner. Like flying out of Dallas immediately wasn't bad enough, you knew you had a fever but it's all good 'cause you weren't vomiting or crapping during the flight? Cleveland is no Atlanta airport but there is plenty of folks she came in contact with from my experience picking and dropping off dh there. Sometimes I am just astounded at the sheer callousness displayed by others.

----------


## JustinTime

> The "care" at this very same hospital killed my Father in law last year, and almost killed my mother in law.
> 
> That said, I agree, what in the holy *$#@!* was she doing on a plane????
> 
> And what in the $#@! were they doing in that hospital that of the supposedly protected staff, two of them are now sick, but AFAIK, none of the unprotected family members *that were right on top of Duncan*, are not???


My old ladies sister is a nurse and she was just here, I asked her this very question. She says the Dallas hospital didn't follow protocol, and as long as you follow protocol everything will be alright, at least that's what they were told where she works. 

Then she said "And if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their asses hoppin'". 

She said that's the danger, some people just wont take precaution and will say "Oh don't be paranoid!" until its too late. When you think about it, that's what we've done as a country with this virus.  Its no bid deal until its a big deal.

----------


## JK/SEA

Keep your eyes and ears vigilant for any troop movements.

----------


## twomp

> My old ladies sister is a nurse and she was just here, I asked her this very question. She says the Dallas hospital didn't follow protocol, *and as long as you follow protocol everything will be alright*, at least that's what they were told where she works. 
> 
> Then she said "And if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their asses hoppin'". 
> 
> She said that's the danger, some people just wont take precaution and will say "Oh don't be paranoid!" until its too late. When you think about it, that's what we've done as a country with this virus.  Its no bid deal until its a big deal.


Listen to protocol. Listen to the government and everything will be okay.

----------


## navy-vet

> My old ladies sister is a nurse and she was just here, I asked her this very question. She says the Dallas hospital didn't follow protocol, and as long as you follow protocol everything will be alright, at least that's what they were told where she works. 
> 
> Then she said "And if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their asses hoppin'". 
> 
> She said that's the danger, some people just wont take precaution and will say "Oh don't be paranoid!" until its too late. When you think about it, that's what we've done as a country with this virus.  Its no bid deal until its a big deal.


Yes, I have personally observed this "can't happen to me attitude" in regards to adherence to infection control procedure, in several health care professionals during my thirty years in the medical profession. I also can attest to the fact that those in charge tend to put their "least desirable" subordinates in harms way much quicker than those they cherish.

----------


## jjdoyle

> My old ladies sister is a nurse and she was just here, I asked her this very question. She says the Dallas hospital didn't follow protocol, and as long as you follow protocol everything will be alright, at least that's what they were told where she works. 
> 
> Then she said "And if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their asses hoppin'". 
> 
> She said that's the danger, some people just wont take precaution and will say "Oh don't be paranoid!" until its too late. When you think about it, that's what we've done as a country with this virus.  Its no bid deal until its a big deal.


Do we know what protocol wasn't followed? The CDC was quick to say it after the first nurse became infected, but I think they failed to say what protocol wasn't followed. Have they actually determined what protocol wasn't followed?

I mean, the guy's family and some friends saw him after his first hospital visit, and they didn't have "official" protocols to even follow, just apparently some common sense, though it remains to be seen if any were infected. So, there's a huge disconnect somewhere I think.

This is why we must vote harder. Voting harder, would have prevented this I believe. We definitely need more TSA funding, and definitely need MORE body scanners at the airports. Because something simple like restricting flights from the country of origin, is a bit much to expect.

----------


## Pericles

> The "care" at this very same hospital killed my Father in law last year, and almost killed my mother in law.
> 
> That said, I agree, what in the holy *$#@!* was she doing on a plane????
> 
> And what in the $#@! were they doing in that hospital that of the supposedly protected staff, two of them are now sick, but AFAIK, none of the unprotected family members *that were right on top of Duncan*, are not???


You are not supposed to engage in logical thinking. It is not authorized by a competent authority.

----------


## MelissaWV

What protocol, exactly?  People keep saying that, much like they said "it can only be spread by direct contact with bodily fluids from an infected person."  Several of the nurses working with him did not have masks, and he was apparently in an area with other patients nearby while he was being treated.  That would be FINE per the bull$#@! the CDC was putting out there from the word "go" on this.  Unfortunately, it was bull$#@!.  This doesn't mean that we're all going to die, but there are likely multiple ways this is spreading now, which means the risk is greater than it should have been (zero).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Do we know what protocol wasn't followed? The CDC was quick to say it after the first nurse became infected, but I think they failed to say what protocol wasn't followed. Have they actually determined what protocol wasn't followed?


In Texas, they had no protocol. They were winging it, just like another day at the hospital, except they treated it more like a surgical room. The official CDC protocol would not protect them, it leaves lots of skin exposed. They were no where near the WHO protocol being followed in Africa.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That would be FINE per the bull$#@! the CDC was putting out there from the word "go" on this.  Unfortunately, it was bull$#@!.


"It's like AIDs."

And they treated it like AIDs.

----------


## orenbus

Regarding Protocol question:

----------


## navy-vet

http://www.shea-online.org/JournalNews/ICHEJournal.aspx
and
http://www.jointcommission.org/infection_control.aspx

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Either
> 
> (A) Correct decon procedure was not practiced at the hospital resulting in exposure
> 
> (B) Transmission can occur in a manner not predicted by the "experts"
> 
> (C) Both A and B
> 
> We need to find out which is correct soonest


Your answer can be found here:
http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-persp...otection-ebola

there is also this in the article:



> Ebola virus, on the other hand, is a broader-acting and more non-specific pathogen that can impede the proper functioning of macrophages and dendritic cellsimmune response cells located throughout the epithelium.15,16 Epithelial tissues are found throughout the body, including in the respiratory tract. Ebola prevents these cells from carrying out their antiviral functions but does not interfere with the initial inflammatory response, which attracts additional cells to the infection site. The latter contribute to further dissemination of the virus and similar adverse consequences far beyond the initial infection site.


So if you can suppress the initial inflammatory response it can't spread through your body and your anti-bodies can take it out while it's just got a small foothold?

The answer can't be that simple...

-t

----------


## mad cow

CDC: Ebola Patient Traveled By Air With “Low-Grade” Fever




> “Although she (Vinson) did not report any symptoms and she did not meet the fever threshold of 100.4, she did report at that time she took her temperature and found it to be 99.5,” said CDC Director Tom Frieden.  Her temperature coupled with the fact that she had been exposed to the virus should have prevented her from getting on the plane, he said.  “I don’t think that changes the level of risk of people around her.  She did not vomit, she was not bleeding, so the level of risk of people around her would be extremely low.”
> CBS News Medical Correspondent Dr. John LaPook reports that Vinson called the CDC several times before boarding the plane concerned about her fever.
> “This nurse, Nurse Vinson,  did in fact call the CDC several times before taking that flight and said she has a temperature, a fever of 99.5, and the person at the CDC looked at a chart and because her temperature wasn’t 100.4 or higher she didn’t officially fall into the category of high risk.”


http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/e...ore-diagnosis/

She called the CDC _'several times'_ before the flight.They said no problem.

'Protocol' was followed.

----------


## navy-vet

When I heard the CDC stooge say that there was a breach in protocol, or something to that effect, I presumed that he was either aware of an error or he was extrapolating.
A breach in protocol can be related to the omission or misuse of PPE  or an accident like a needle stick due to improper procedure or handling of a sharp.

----------


## orenbus

> http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/e...ore-diagnosis/
> 
> She called the CDC _'several times'_ before the flight.They said no problem.
> 
> 'Protocol' was followed.


Wow, these people at the CDC and these hospitals really don't seem to be taking this seriously at all, ughhh.

----------


## seapilot

To think this current event would have been avoided if a simple travel visa was denied two months ago. All Obama had to do was make a website like the one he did with health insurance for Western African Countries to apply for travel visas to US. Problem solved.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Oh, and that 21 day incubation period?  that is just the period for a majority of cases, some percentage of cases can have an incubation period of 42 days: straight from the WHO, 
> http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/...tober-2014/en/
> 
> 
> • 95% of Ebola incubations occur from 1 - 21 days
> • 3% of Ebola incubations occur from 21 - 42 days
> • 2% of Ebola incubations are not explained (why?)
> 
> If this interpretation of the WHO's statistics are correct, it would mean that:
> ...


No!  The article is about when you can declare an outbreak over which is 2 full max incubation times without a new case.  21+21=42

"The period of *42 days*, with active case-finding in place, *is twice the maximum incubation period for Ebola virus disease* and is considered by WHO as sufficient to generate confidence in a declaration that an Ebola outbreak has ended.

Recent studies conducted in West Africa have demonstrated that 95% of confirmed cases have an incubation period in the range of 1 to 21 days; 98% have an incubation period that falls within the 1 to 42 day interval. WHO is therefore confident that detection of no new cases, with active surveillance in place, throughout this 42-day period means that an Ebola outbreak is indeed over."

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

> CDC: Ebola Patient Traveled By Air With Low-Grade Fever
> 
> http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/e...ore-diagnosis/
> 
> She called the CDC _'several times'_ before the flight.They said no problem.
> 
> 'Protocol' was followed.


She reported it.

*Several times.*

She reported that she was running a fever, days after treating an Ebola fatality.

*And they said, "sure, go ahead, take a plane trip, while displaying symptoms, it's not bad enough to worry about".*

*AND SHE LISTENED TO THEM!*

Holy Jesus Christ...

Taking that dimwitted government advice not only potentially exposed thousands of people, but may have cost her her life, due to the delay in treatment.

----------


## presence

*Obama: Ebola 'SWAT teams' to respond to infections*

 USA TODAY 6:53 p.m. EDT October 15, 2014
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2014/10/15/obama-ebola-campaign-trip-postponed/17304339/



> *Obama* said Americans need to understand 
> 
> how Ebola is and isn't spread, 
> 
> and used *himself* as an example:
> 
> 
> 
> "*I  shook hands with, hugged and* *kissed** []  the nurses at Emory* because of the valiant work that they did treating  in one of the patients. They followed the protocols, they knew what they  were doing, and I felt perfectly safe doing so."




pru·dence
ˈpro͞odns/
_noun_
noun: *prudence*; plural noun: *prudences*
the quality of being prudent; cautiousness.
"we need to *exercise prudence* in such important matters"
synonyms:
wisdom, judgment, good judgment, common sense, sense, sagacity, shrewdness, advisability More

----------


## ghengis86

> She reported it.
> 
> *Several times.*
> 
> She reported that she was running a fever, days after treating an Ebola fatality.
> 
> *And they said, "sure, go ahead, take a plane trip, while displaying symptoms, it's not bad enough to worry about".*
> 
> *AND SHE LISTENED TO THEM!*
> ...


That's what happens when you believe in and worship the government. Faith in the almight gov overrules any and all common sense

----------


## ghengis86

> *Obama: Ebola 'SWAT teams' to respond to infections* USA TODAY 6:53 p.m. EDT October 15, 2014
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/p...oned/17304339/


Sooo...they flash bang the toddler, shoot the family dog and abscond with the infected...and put them on a cross country flight?

----------


## moostraks

> She reported it.
> 
> *Several times.*
> 
> She reported that she was running a fever, days after treating an Ebola fatality.
> 
> *And they said, "sure, go ahead, take a plane trip, while displaying symptoms, it's not bad enough to worry about".*
> 
> *AND SHE LISTENED TO THEM!*
> ...


She was concerned enough to tell them several times and yet still chose to expose others because some genius looks at a chart and says well, not quite hot enough yet but you're almost there. She is ultimately the one responsible for her irresponsible behavior that poses an enormous risk to all she exposed. From the initial leaving of the area, to the ultimate flight home when she KNEW she was running a fever. Now, like everyone else that seems to be connected to this mess, sounds like someone wants to pass the buck back to the CDC.

----------


## Carlybee

//

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> CDC: Ebola Patient Traveled By Air With “Low-Grade” Fever
> 
> 
> http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/e...ore-diagnosis/
> 
> She called the CDC _'several times'_ before the flight.They said no problem.
> 
> 'Protocol' was followed.


Worth repeating.

Amber Vinson, Dallas Ebola Patient, Says CDC Gave Her Green Light To Fly
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/1...n_5993486.html

----------


## HVACTech

> Wow, these people at the CDC and these hospitals really don't seem to be taking this seriously at all, ughhh.


I am not taking it seriously at all either. 

in fact, I am having a field day with it!!! what fun! 
ebola is racist, is one of my favorites. gluten free ebola is another. 
OMG! what if ISIS gets ebola? 
and, and... they put it on a scud missile!!!

not to worry, I am SURE they will come out with a programmable RFID chip. that can formulate any vaccine that you might require.
and inject it into your bloodstream. you just need to get chipped! 
bonus!
it will also function as your debit/credit card! and drivers permission! (license)
bingo! problem solved.

naw, can't happen here...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Regarding Protocol question:


Gross incompetence and malpractice. Those "supervisors" need to be fired.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> What protocol, exactly?  People keep saying that, much like they said "it can only be spread by direct *contact* with bodily fluids from an infected person."  Several of the nurses working with him did not have masks, and he was apparently in an area with other patients nearby while he was being treated.  That would be FINE per the bull$#@! the CDC was putting out there from the word "go" on this.  Unfortunately, it was bull$#@!.  This doesn't mean that we're all going to die, but there are likely multiple ways this is spreading now, which means the risk is greater than it should have been (zero).


"contact" is the CDC version of congress or NSA speak.  It means within 3 feet.  You can get it a lot farther away via droplet spread.




> In Texas, they had no protocol. They were winging it, just like another day at the hospital, except they treated it more like a surgical room. The official CDC protocol would not protect them, it leaves lots of skin exposed. They were no where near the WHO protocol being followed in Africa.



over 260 health care workers following the WHO/MSF protocols have died.

When they transported the second nurse to Emory tonight the ambulance had a 14 car escort with emergency lights flashing.  None of the previous 3 patients transported to Emory got anything like that.  Obviously, the risk of disease transmission is directly related to the number of TV news camera's in the area.

CDC Ebola theater... 

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Where is Lindsey "ISIS is gonna kill us all" Graham? Silent on Ebola, as expected from a globalist neo-Trot.

----------


## devil21

> Either
> 
> (A) Correct decon procedure was not practiced at the hospital resulting in exposure
> 
> (B) Transmission can occur in a manner not predicted by the "experts"
> 
> (C) Both A and B
> 
> We need to find out which is correct soonest


Don't forget the other option:

(D) Manufactured media and government hype to justify measures that would otherwise not be accepted.

Cloward-Piven strategy of permanent crisis government.  I'm really still amazed how quickly people are getting sucked into this ebola scare thing.

Also known as "How to Herd The Sheep 101"
http://www.theobamafile.com/_opinion/Cloward-Piven.html




> Worth repeating.
> 
> Amber Vinson, Dallas Ebola Patient, Says CDC Gave Her Green Light To Fly
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/1...n_5993486.html


Anyone else notice how green has become the official ebola color?  No media coverage of ebola is complete without green prominently in the graphics, the pundits outfits, the headlines, etc?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

CDC protocol revealed! The magic Eight Ball...

----------


## Carlybee

The sad thing is nobody gave a crap about Ebola when it was contained to Rural Africa except for Doctors without Borders and WHO, who were probably experimenting with it. Let's face it..most people don't give a second thought to the genocide, infanticide, and disease pandemics that have plagued Africa forever. As scary as this is, imagine it as a way of life.

----------


## donnay

> The sad thing is nobody gave a crap about Ebola when it was contained to Rural Africa except for Doctors without Borders and WHO, who were probably experimenting with it. Let's face it..most people don't give a second thought to the genocide, infanticide, and disease pandemics that have plagued Africa forever. As scary as this is, imagine it as a way of life.


Very sad, but very true, I'm afraid.  

Africa is very lucrative land for the powers-that-be.

----------


## donnay

> According to the Center for Aerobiological Sciences, U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases at Fort Detrick, Maryland:
> 
> (1) Ebola has an aerosol stability that is comparable to Influenza-A
> 
> (2) *Much like Flu, Airborne Ebola transmissions need Winter type conditions to maximize Aerosol infection*
> 
> "Filoviruses, which are classified as Category A Bioterrorism Agents by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (Atlanta, GA), have stability in aerosol form comparable to other lipid containing viruses such as influenza A virus, a low infectious dose by the aerosol route (less than 10 PFU) in NHPs, and case fatality rates as high as ~90% ."
> 
> "The mode of acquisition of viral infection in index cases is usually unknown. Secondary transmission of filovirus infection is typically thought to occur by direct contact with infected persons or infected blood or tissues. There is no strong evidence of secondary transmission by the aerosol route in African filovirus outbreaks. However, aerosol transmission is thought to be possible and may occur in conditions of lower temperature and humidity which may not have been factors in outbreaks in warmer climates [13]. At the very least, the potential exists for aerosol transmission, given that virus is detected in bodily secretions, the pulmonary alveolar interstitial cells, and within lung spaces"
> ...


Read more at http://freedomoutpost.com/2014/09/us...KjR2S9b5tKO.99

----------


## orenbus



----------


## cajuncocoa

> Grilled CDC director will be served in 5 minutes - C-SPAN
> 
> -t


Dog and pony show?

----------


## orenbus

> Then send the first video of the man who called in about his future son-in-law on this flight.  October 10, 2014  Delta Flight # 7603  San Francisco to Tampa, Florida.


Isn't the Delta flight numbers conflicting in these videos? One video says 1760 the other says 7603. Trying to find out using flight aware if the plane is still flying or history of flights.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Grilled CDC director will be served in 5 minutes - C-SPAN
> 
> -t


Game On... Dog -n- Pony Show about to begin with CDC director aka MORON, Tom Freiden

LIVE link: http://series.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Game On... Dog -n- Pony Show about to begin with CDC director aka MORON, Tom Freiden
> 
> LIVE link: http://www.c-span.org/live/?channel=c-span


The page wants me to choose my provider (tv provider) and long into their account to view cspan?  What?

----------


## donnay

> Isn't the Delta flight numbers conflicting in these videos? One video says 1760 the other says 7603. Trying to find out using flight aware if the plane is still flying or history of flights.


Yeah I just noticed that.  I would use both flight numbers to see what you get.  

I found flight #1760 still flying.  http://www.delta.com/flifo/servlet/D...4&request=main

There is no information on flight #7603.  So I think the right flight number is 1760.




> Flight Status
> 
> No information is available for the flight number you entered. Either the flight number is invalid or the flight does not operate on the date you requested. Please use the back button on your browser to verify that you submitted the correct flight number. If you need to locate a specific flight number, please refer to our flight schedules section. For further assistance, please call 1-800-221-1212 for domestic flight information or 1-800-241-4141 for international flights.


http://www.delta.com/flifo/servlet/D...4&request=main

----------


## cajuncocoa

Listening to the Dems on this subcommittee......Anybody else feel their pockets being shaken out?

----------


## cajuncocoa

Waxman:  "Here people are scared, and we should make them even _more_ frightened."


Hmmmmm.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> The page wants me to choose my provider (tv provider) and long into their account to view cspan?  What?


FIXED

Did you hear the opening garbage from Congressman Diana DeGette...

"We would already have a cure if it wasn't for the "Key public health agencies, have faced stringent-stagnate funding for several years, hampering our ability to respond to out crisis."

There yah go... lying again.  Maybe the funding for the speckle-eyed frog, or drunk monkeys, or why lesbians are fat, or whatever... 

I despise these devious Congressional clowns that manipulate the unsuspecting public, especially when the budgets and departmental funding they're propagandizing have skyrocketed.


Maybe they shouldn't be spending $1/2 Billion a month bombing the desert, or the billion a month funding terrorism, or the $6 Billion overthrowing the Ukrainian democratically elected government and killing innocent civilians in a dozen nations?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Odds are that wouldn't be Ebola. There are hundreds of reasons someone might throw up on the plane. The airlines do need to have better policies on how to contain contagious and vomiting persons on their airlines. No one should be forced to sit next to a vomiting passenger whether they are contagious or not.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

13% of those contagious that infected someone showed no symptoms
CDC would have been on top of this if it had been adequately funded... 
We forgot to train the the health workers
Cures initiative - medical research funding
DHS bought the wrong pandemic supplies and didn't maintain it's stockpile - surprise, surprise 
QE4 in 5, 4, 3, 2, ...
Waxman showed he's an idiot again - there are no direct flights...
spend, spend, spend!
1B in grants to local health departments cut to a mere 600M

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Waxman:  "Here people are scared, and we should make them even _more_ frightened."
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.


This comment right there proves what I've suspected all along.  They're going to make sure enough people get this disease....and we don't know who that will be (could be you, could be me)  They would love for many of those people to die.  Yes, they would love that. 

Millions?  No.  
Hundreds of thousands?  No.  
Thousands?  If they don't start acting more responsibly.  
Hundreds?  Very possible.  
But at least 10 or 20.

Just enough to curtail civil liberties and send more of your hard earned money in foreign aid to Africa for "Ebola research".

----------


## specsaregood

> The page wants me to choose my provider (tv provider) and long into their account to view cspan?  What?


_"Our three television network feeds (C-SPAN, C-SPAN2 and C-SPAN3) are now reserved for cable or satellite TV customers"_
http://www.c-span.org/about/TVeverywhere/

I guess they were concerned a few too many people that aren't signed up for regular brainwashing programs were watching what they were doing.

Either that or they want to better track who is watching

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Waxman:  "Here people are scared, and we should make them even _more_ frightened."
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.


Waxman closes with, *"...With these irrational budget cuts"  *

----------


## Carlybee

> Waxman:  "Here people are scared, and we should make them even _more_ frightened."
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.



Oh hey..our mayor made the statement "Ebola WILL come to Houston".

----------


## specsaregood

> The page wants me to choose my provider (tv provider) and long into their account to view cspan?  What?


I found the bypass that doesn't require login:
http://www.c-span.org/video/?321976-...ebola-outbreak

----------


## Carlybee

Vote Dem or Ebola will eat you

----------


## orenbus

> There is no information on flight #7603.  So I think the right flight number is 1760.


*EDIT: CORRECTION NO FLIGHT TO TAMPA IN LOG*

It looks like 1760 flew *FROM* Tampa *TO* Philly but no flight into Tampa happened on Friday the 10th.

10-Oct-2014 	A320/L	Tampa Intl (KTPA)	Philadelphia Intl (KPHL) 	08:12AM EDT 	10:18AM EDT 	2:06
http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AWE1760

I still have questions about this story considering I haven't found any video of the events that happened in the cabin which is kind of weird considering it sounds like (from the hearsay account) some major events happened on that flight. With the quantity of smart phones now available it's weird that no one has posted anything from the cabin to youtube confirming the story, recently there was a flight from Philly to Punta Cana and you could see probably a dozen people with the phones out recording video of people with hazmat suits coming onto the plane to confront someone that was suspected of having ebola, after having cracked a joke.

In this case at the very least there has to be a log that a flight actually occurred that would corroborate the story or a copy of the flight stub by someone on the flight which I have not seen. There is going bound to be hoax story, misunderstandings, etc., coming from panic or other in the coming days so just as we should be aware of the stories we should also questions those that may not end up being credible. Basically without any evidence or reporting that can be verified I'm going to have to call B.S. on this story for now.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD



----------


## orenbus

> The page wants me to choose my provider (tv provider) and long into their account to view cspan?  What?


In case you can't get in through the cspan site here is a link to a cnn stream, looks like they may end up covering the entire thing.

http://www.livenewschat.eu/breaking/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Oh hey..our mayor made the statement "Ebola WILL come to Houston".


Yikes.

----------


## donnay

> Alright so it does look like 1760 did fly from Philly to Tampa on Friday the 10th.
> 
> 10-Oct-2014 	A320/L	Tampa Intl (KTPA)	Philadelphia Intl (KPHL) 	08:12AM EDT 	10:18AM EDT 	2:06
> http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AWE1760
> 
> I still have questions though about this story considering I haven't found any video of the events that happened in the cabin which is kind of weird considering it sounds like some major events happened on that flight. With the quantity of smart phones now available it's weird that no one has posted anything from the cabin to youtube confirming the story, recently there was a flight and you could see probably a dozen people with the phones out recording video of people with hazmat suits coming onto the plane to confront someone that was suspected of having ebola.


The caller said from San Francisco to Tampa.  It appears there is one that left LAX.

This is what I found: 
http://flightaware.com/live/flight/D...545Z/KLAX/KTPA

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Coming to America? Already here...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I'm waiting for the cop from Homeland Security to tell the truth and say "yeah we stocked up on a lot of bullets and we are ready for the zombie apocalypse."

----------


## presence

> President Barack Obama is expected to issue an executive order Thursday  paving the way for
> 
> the deployment of National Guard forces to Liberia
> 
>  to  help contain the Ebola outbreak
> 
> []
> 
> They are expected to help build 17 Ebola treatment centers, with 100 beds apiece.


http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...ources-n227336

----------


## presence

> *Ebola Fears Grip Cleveland: Two Schools Shut, Nurses on Paid Leave*


http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...-leave-n227096




> Two Cleveland-area schools were  closed and a group of nurses were told to stay home Thursday as  authorities tracked an Ebola-stricken nurse's travels in Ohio. Amber  Vinson, 29, who treated Ebola victim Thomas Eric Duncan, flew to Ohio on  Oct. 10 and then back to Texas on Monday before she tested positive for  the deadly virus on Tuesday.         
> 
> 
> Cleveland Clinic, The  MetroHealth System, and University Hospitals said employees — “mostly  nurses” — who were aboard Vinson’s Friday flight from Dallas to Ohio  were placed on paid leave and were being monitored but stressed there  was little to no risk they had been infected. "The decision to put those  nurses on paid leave really has to do with decreasing anxiety," said  Dr. Jennifer Hanrahan, chair of the infection control committee at  MetroHealth. "They are not at any risk, and I certainly wouldn't have  sent them home to their children and their families if I thought there  was any potential risk they would be infected.         
> 
> A teacher who may have come into contact with Vinson was ordered to stay  home and her elementary school, Cranwood, was “thoroughly cleaned with a  bleach-based cleaning solution according to guidelines provided by the  Center for Disease Control,” Cleveland Metropolitan School District  said.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm waiting for the cop from Homeland Security to tell the truth and say "yeah we stocked up on a lot of bullets and we are ready for the zombie apocalypse."




Didn't the CDC get guns or something a while back and everyone was wondering why the CDC needed guns? Or am I dreaming?

----------


## phill4paul

> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...ources-n227336


  Let's make sure we expedite "leave" time after their return so they can spend time with their families.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

nurse being transferred to NIH - we currently have two beds and she will occupy one of them.
NIH has 3 beds... hmmm...

He dodged the Q on how many level 4 beds there are in the country

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Didn't the CDC get guns or something a while back and everyone was wondering why the CDC needed guns? Or am I dreaming?


I _think_ it was ridiculous amounts of ammunition purchases for Homeland Security...but I wouldn't swear to it.

----------


## S.Shorland

At last,here is a clear 'scientific' explanation of their alledged reason for not banning plague nationals but a strawman in that it just mentions flights.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jvchamar.../ebola-travel/
And here is a useful page full of links I took the link from
http://news.discovery.com/tech/gear-...mkcpgn=rssnws1

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Dog and pony show?


Liar and scumbag politician show.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It appears that they came up with their official excuse for allowing the second nurse to fly. They are claiming that protocol states that Ebola healthcare providers are under no travel restrictions if they wear "appropriate personal protective equipment". These guys are shameless in their CYA.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

that worked sooo well for the 260+ PPE clad healthcare workers that died in africa....

----------


## cajuncocoa

Our CDC director doesn't know too much, eh?

----------


## donnay

> Our CDC director doesn't know too much, eh?


Me thinks he will be the fall guy.  They try to make government officials look like imbeciles.  It is doing exactly what they want it to do, I afraid.  A Medical Tyranny knocks on our door.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Didn't the CDC get guns or something a while back and everyone was wondering why the CDC needed guns? Or am I dreaming?


Pretty much every government agency now has military grade equipment for their own private SWAT teams.




> I _think_ it was ridiculous amounts of ammunition purchases for Homeland Security...but I wouldn't swear to it.


Yes, they practically attempted to corner the market and purchase all the ammo being produced.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> that worked sooo well for the 260+ PPE clad healthcare workers that died in africa....


Exactly.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Waxman closes with, *"...With these irrational budget cuts"  *


Waxman is scum of the worst order. A liar and a charlatan.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Vote Dem or Ebola will eat you


Maybe they hope they can have martial law and stop people from voting entirely.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

EPA and DoT regulations F things again! whoo hooo!

----------


## donnay

> Waxman is scum of the worst order. A liar and a charlatan.


And scary looking.

----------


## Deborah K

> Odds are that wouldn't be Ebola. There are hundreds of reasons someone might throw up on the plane. The airlines do need to have better policies on how to contain contagious and vomiting persons on their airlines. No one should be forced to sit next to a vomiting passenger whether they are contagious or not.


If you take into account the details of what transpired, it's clear this wasn't just a case of air sickness or your typical flu.  The guy was a foreigner "of African decent", couldn't speak English, sweating profusely, and so warm that the passenger next to him could "almost"(whatever that means) feel heat radiating from him. AND, he was uncooperative.  Which we're gonna see a lot more of, in the coming weeks.  Especially if they ban flights from that region of Africa.  Desperate people are already trying to get here.  They're gonna take ibuprofen, commute to another country first, then fly in - all while trying to mask their symptoms.

----------


## Inkblots

> Me thinks he will be the fall guy.  They try to make government officials look like imbeciles.  It is doing exactly what they want it to do, I afraid.  A Medical Tyranny knocks on our door.


The fact that you think these people are _pretending_ to be imbeciles suggests to me you've not had substantial dealings with federal bureaucrats.

Trust me, it's not an act.

----------


## Deborah K

> And scary looking.


Ewww, every time I see his face, I think of the pigs in Animal Farm.  "Some animals are more equal than others."

----------


## Deborah K

> Me thinks he will be the fall guy.  They try to make government officials look like imbeciles.  It is doing exactly what they want it to do, I afraid.  A Medical Tyranny knocks on our door.


Well, they certainly don't want a crisis to go to waste, now do they?  Where IS Rahm Emanuel when you need him?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Much like Flu, Airborne Ebola transmissions need Winter type conditions to maximize Aerosol infection
> 
> Read more at http://freedomoutpost.com/2014/09/us...KjR2S9b5tKO.99


There is not much that can be done about this, but it is a concern. When Ebola moves to a cold, dry environment, there is the possibility that it will become far more contagious. Flip a coin.

The only thing that can be done is travel restrictions from hot-zones to prevent Ebola from migrating (any more).

----------


## Valli6



----------


## donnay

> The fact that you think these people are _pretending_ to be imbeciles suggests to me you've not had substantial dealings with federal bureaucrats.
> 
> Trust me, it's not an act.



Yes, low level minions that are compartmentalized and clueless. But the heads of agencies, especially the CDC--this is an act.  Anyone with a lick of common sense could figure out stopping flights from countries that have these outbreaks and securing our boards would stop any further spread of disease.

A friend of mine lives in England and this is the hoops they have to go through to get a visa:

Look What You HAVE to go for a GREEN CARD
Form I-693
http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/f...form/i-693.pdf

Tests for Tuberculosis, Syphilis, Gonorrhoea, Leprosy, etc ...
Oh and VACCINATION RECORDS !!!  Your records must be up-to-date.

H/T:  EG

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If you take into account the details of what transpired, it's clear this wasn't just a case of air sickness or your typical flu.  The guy was a foreigner "of African decent", couldn't speak English, sweating profusely, and so warm that the passenger next to him could "almost"(whatever that means) feel heat radiating from him. AND, he was uncooperative.


That would add concern. But that story is unconfirmed at this point.




> Which we're gonna see a lot more of, in the coming weeks.  Especially if they ban flights from that region of Africa.  Desperate people are already trying to get here.  *They're gonna take ibuprofen*, commute to another country first, then fly in - all while trying to mask their symptoms.


Yep, fever checks are not foolproof, at all.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Remember Duncans apartment?  They pulled 5 barrels of stuff out of there and are sending it to be buried at a toxic waste dump in another state.
> The hospital he was treated  in has a pile of infected PPE that they can't get rid of.  Why? regulations!


Yeah, what a crock all of that is. Get a steel barrel and some gasoline. Burn on site. Problem solved.

----------


## Deborah K

> That would add concern. But that story is unconfirmed at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, fever checks are not foolproof, at all.


The only way to confirm that story is to demand to know what happened to that passenger, and find out if that plane was ever cleaned properly, and apparently, Delta is not forthcoming with the information.  So you have to ask yourself, why are they being tight lipped about it?

----------


## presence

'*This is not a situation like the flu* where the risks of a rapid spread of the disease are imminent.'  - Obama

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3GKe8hjyk 





> *aerosol transmission is thought to be possible* and may occur in conditions of lower temperature and humidity which may not have been factors in outbreaks in warmer climates [13]. At the very least, the potential exists for aerosol transmission, given that virus is detected in bodily secretions, the pulmonary alveolar interstitial cells, and within lung spaces [14].
> 
> []
> 
> Filoviruses cause severe hemorrhagic fever in humans and non-human primates (NHP),
> causing epidemics at times involving hundreds of people. Filoviruses, which are classified as Category
> A Bioterrorism Agents by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (Atlanta, GA), have *stability
> in aerosol form comparable to other lipid containing viruses*





> * such as influenza A*




Viruses 2012, 4, 2115-2136; doi:10.3390/v4102115
ISSN 1999-4915
www.mdpi.com/journal/viruses




> The potential of *aerogenic infection by Ebola virus was established* by  using a head-only exposure aerosol system. Virus-containing droplets of  0.8-1.2 microns were generated and administered into the respiratory  tract of rhesus monkeys via inhalation. Inhalation of viral doses as low  as 400 plaque-forming units of virus caused a rapidly fatal disease in  4-5 days.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1997182/




> In summary, the pathogenesis we propose for *aerosol EBOV infection in rhesus*, based on the results of the current study, is                      as follows: initial infection occurs in the respiratory lymphoid tissues


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1997182/

----------


## Antischism

> 'This is not a situation like the flu where the risks of a rapid spread of the disease are imminent.'  - Obama
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3GKe8hjyk 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viruses 2012, 4, 2115-2136; doi:10.3390/v4102115
> ISSN 1999-4915
> ...


None of that contradicts what Obama stated. Ebola isn't airborne.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

pretty good hour 2 and 3.

C-SPAN is going to re-broadcast in a few minutes and again at 9pm EST tonight.

-t

----------


## kahless

Rand Paul: Ebola is "not like AIDS"
http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/16/politi...ids/index.html




> "[The Obama administration] has downplayed how transmissible it is," Paul said in an interview with CNN on Thursday morning. "They say it's the exchange of bodily of fluids. Which makes people think, 'Oh, it's like AIDS. It's very difficult to catch.'"
> 
> "If someone has Ebola at a cocktail party they're contagious and you can catch it from them," Paul continued. "[The administration] should be honest about that."
> 
> "They say all it takes is direct contact to get this," he said. "*If you listen carefully, they say being three feet from someone is direct contact.* That's not what most Americans think is direct contact.

----------


## Miss Annie

> None of that contradicts what Obama stated. Ebola isn't airborne.


It may not be airborne, yet, but - for a disease to be spread through sweat and body fluids displaced through sneezes and coughs - that's enough to cause serious concern.  Given the mortality rate, the level of contagion, methods of transmission, and how long the virus can live on hard surfaces, I don't think anyone can be considered overreacting!

----------


## pcosmar

> Ebola isn't airborne.


It is when infected people fly.

----------


## AuH20

The CDC is understating the threat of Ebola because of trade and travel concerns. Well, to put it bluntly, if they don't start implementing some common sense precautions there is going to be no economy whatsoever. So they have a choice. A damaged economy or no economy in the long run.

----------


## AuH20

> It may not be airborne, yet, but - for a disease to be spread through sweat and body fluids displaced through sneezes and coughs - that's enough to cause serious concern.  Given the mortality rate, the level of contagion, methods of transmission, and how long the virus can live on hard surfaces, I don't think anyone can be considered overreacting!


Ebola's transmission methods are much worse than the authorities have let on. See this. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-h...-ebola-2014-10

----------


## Carlybee

> Maybe they hope they can have martial law and stop people from voting entirely.



I wouldn't put it past them. Is this the October surprise?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Rand Paul: Ebola is "not like AIDS"
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/16/politi...ids/index.html





> "If someone has Ebola at a cocktail party they're contagious and you can catch it from them," Paul continued. "[The administration] should be honest about that."


Exactly!

They have tried to make this like AIDs, and it is not the same at all. You may have been at a cocktail party with a person with AIDs. You have probably shook hands with someone with AIDs. You have probably sat next to a person with AIDS. You are at no risk of contracting AIDs from those activities.

----------


## AuH20

Does anyone realize the implications if a contaminated Ebola carrier gets into a major subway system like say New York City? I'll lay it all out for you. Peak hours. Crowded trains. Standing room only. Straphangers. Perspiration. Breathing on each other emitting biological particles into the air. We're talking about an exponential nightmare.

----------


## Carlybee

> Does anyone realize the implications if a contaminated Ebola carrier gets into a major subway system like say New York City? I'll lay it all out for you. Peak hours. Crowded train. Standing room only. Straphangers. Perspiration. Breathing on each other emitting particles into the air. We're talking about an exponential nightmare.


I was just thinking today about how many surfaces our hands touch that other hands have touched in a day. I have a cut on the inside of my hand. Just today I went to 2 banks..touched receipts...went to Whataburger.touched bag. Went in and out the door at work 4 times where a bunch of people from work and the public go in and out...and I'm just one person...so before noon I have touched 11 surfaces that other people have touched and that doesn't count the things touched by coworkers that I handle during the course of a workday. I do keep hand sanitizer in my car and on my desk.

----------


## AuH20

Is Common Sense making a comeback?

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...10-16-14-24-38

----------


## Antischism

> It may not be airborne, yet, but - for a disease to be spread through sweat and body fluids displaced through sneezes and coughs - that's enough to cause serious concern.  Given the mortality rate, the level of contagion, methods of transmission, and how long the virus can live on hard surfaces, I don't think anyone can be considered overreacting!


It's okay to be concerned, and I can understand people with hypochondria freaking out, but so far, we've only had two verified cases of ebola in the U.S., both being nurses who treated "patient zero." The odds of this strain of ebola becoming airborne are so low, it's not really worth getting scared about it. It's necessary to take precautions and make sure we have adequate equipment for our hospital workers and they should be taught the proper procedures. There has been a failure in doing that, which is absolutely concerning because it endangers the lives of workers and other patients, especially if these patients aren't being isolated. As a nurse rightfully stated in a conference, patients who suspect they may have been exposed to ebola should first make a call to the hospital and make it known, then they should be isolated and taken care of properly.

Is it possible for nurses to make mistakes? Certainly. People aren't prone to error, especially in high risk situations. However, ebola isn't spread so easily that we should be in full-on panic mode. With the right precautions, equipment and training, this should be fairly isolated in the U.S. as we've see thus far (and this was just in one hospital that was ill-prepared). Hopefully it will serve as a kick in the butt for the rest of the country's hospitals to make sure their staff is properly prepared.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Does anyone realize the implications if a contaminated Ebola carrier gets into a major subway system like say New York City? I'll lay it all out for you. Peak hours. Crowded trains. Standing room only. Straphangers. Perspiration. Breathing on each other emitting biological particles into the air. We're talking about an exponential nightmare.

----------


## Deborah K

> Yes, I have.


You flew 10 days ago?  You think you should go get tested just to rule it out?  I boost my immune system and rarely get sick, last time was almost 2 years ago (with exception of allergy stuff).  But, if you've been doing that and are still really sick, then go get checked, AF.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

APNewsBreak: Official being monitored for Ebola
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-...onitored-ebola

Dallas County's top public health epidemiologist confirmed Thursday that she spent time at Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan's beside and that she is among those potentially exposed to the virus.

Dr. Wendy Chung has remained on the front lines of the government's response to the outbreak since Duncan's diagnosis, working alongside federal, state and local health authorities as she undergoes monitoring for any signs of the potentially deadly disease.

"Yes, I have been alongside other physicians and nurses in addressing this patient," said Chung in an email. "I am under the same monitoring protocols which are currently recommended for my clinical colleagues who are in the same exposure category as mine."

Some of the health care workers being monitored are being furloughed, but others have continued to work, depending on the level of their exposure. None are allowed to use public transit.

Until now, public statements have indicated that the only people potentially exposed were Presbyterian hospital workers, nurses and doctors, not public health officials.
(cont)

----------


## Carlybee

> I used to use Zicam at the start of a cold.  I used the medicated Qtips that you swab your nose with.  Can't find them anymore.


I use the chewable things..I've seen it in nose drops. Stuff always helps me..you're right though it needs to be taken in the beginning stages.

----------


## alucard13mm

I just love how there are two schools of thoughts here...

OMFG we gonna die!

No big deal. Overreacting.

----------


## Carlybee

> I just love how there are two schools of thoughts here...
> 
> OMFG we gonna die!
> 
> No big deal. Overreacting.


I'd rather err on the side of caution but I sure don't want martial law.

----------


## francisco

> APNewsBreak: Official being monitored for Ebola
> http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-...onitored-ebola
> 
> *Dallas County's top public health epidemiologist confirmed Thursday that she spent time at Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan's beside and that she is among those potentially exposed to the virus.*
> 
> *Dr. Wendy Chung has remained on the front lines of the government's response to the outbreak since Duncan's diagnosis, working alongside federal, state and local health authorities as she undergoes monitoring for any signs of the potentially deadly disease.*
> 
> "Yes, I have been alongside other physicians and nurses in addressing this patient," said Chung in an email. "I am under the same monitoring protocols which are currently recommended for my clinical colleagues who are in the same exposure category as mine."
> 
> ...


Could be a case of Darwin's revenge, soon...

----------


## FloralScent

> I just love how there are two schools of thoughts here...
> 
> OMFG we gonna die!
> 
> No big deal. Overreacting.


My goofy sister emails or texts me 10 times a day about this $#@!.  The only response I've sent, and I've sent it at least 4 times already is, *"turn off your TV"*.

----------


## mad cow

> 'Mystery Man' At Ebola Transfer Identified as Protocol Officer
> 
> The mystery has been solved concerning the identity of a man wearing street clothes, and not a hazmat suit, while Dallas Ebola patient Amber Vinson was being boarded onto an airplane headed for the Emory University Hospital in Atlanta Wednesday.
> 
> The man, wearing slacks, a button-down shirt and sunglasses on the airport tarmac and holding a yellow envelope is a team medical safety coordinator for Phoenix Air, which transported Vinson, reports NBC News. 
> 
> "His role is to oversee the process of transport including on the tarmac," said Randy Davis, a vice-president for medical transport service Phoenix Air, declining to give the man's name. "*Part of our protocol is to have one person not in a bio-hazard suit."*


What do they do,cut cards?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You flew 10 days ago?  *You think you should go get tested just to rule it out?*  I boost my immune system and rarely get sick, last time was almost 2 years ago (with exception of allergy stuff).  But, if you've been doing that and are still really sick, then go get checked, AF.


Tested for what?

----------


## Philhelm

> It's not, though. It's not a matter of semantics at all. Airborne and "droplet-borne" are entirely different things.


Yes, I realize that there is a technical difference.  Please reread the part of my post in which I clearly state that I don't give a damn.  Honestly, I think it's poor judgment to not refer to Ebola as "airborne" in a non-scientific setting since most people (potential victims) aren't going to differentiate between viruses that are truly airborne or that are spread through aerosols (through the air...sometimes).  Therefore, to reinforce that it isn't airborne may give people some problematic misconceptions about how the virus is spread, which is why some people have tried to downplay it like it's the next AIDS, when it clearly is not.  The best English is that which is best understood by the target audience.

----------


## Philhelm

> It's not helping my mood that I flew ten ago and now am sick as hell...(with a common cold...?)


Have ebola chicken noodle soup and man up.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

Hrmmm, all this takes is one ebola infested drug addict prostitute, and it could wipe out half of our elected officials in an area. 

Actually, Seriously (now actually thought about), I bet it would spread rapidly if a drug addict prostitute got it, the drugs would probably keep her going well into the contagious period, and obviously sex, would lead to a very high transmission rate, and well drug addict prostitutes tend to have a lot of customers. 1 drug addict prostitute=100 cases? 

Anyway, just thinking of ways this could go exponential.

----------


## Deborah K

> Tested for what?


Ebola.  He's apparently worried about it.  If I were worried, I'd go get tested to rule it out.

----------


## Philhelm

> Hrmmm, all this takes is one ebola infested drug addict prostitute, and it could wipe out half of our elected officials in an area. 
> 
> Actually, Seriously (now actually thought about), I bet it would spread rapidly if a drug addict prostitute got it, the drugs would probably keep her going well into the contagious period, and obviously sex, would lead to a very high transmission rate, and well drug addict prostitutes tend to have a lot of customers. 1 drug addict prostitute=100 cases? 
> 
> Anyway, just thinking of ways this could go exponential.


An infected patient running around a large hospital would probably be just as effective.

----------


## Miss Annie

> I just love how there are two schools of thoughts here...
> 
> OMFG we gonna die!
> 
> No big deal. Overreacting.


I think some people like to condemn those who have justifiable concern as "overreacting".  I personally am a realist.  Not a pessimist, not an optimist - but a realist.  
We don't need to sugar coat.  We don't need to fear monger.  We just need to get friggin real about it.

----------


## Deborah K

> An infected patient running around a large hospital would probably be just as effective.


Or throwing up on a plane....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ebola.  He's apparently worried about it.  If I were worried, I'd go get tested to rule it out.


No, not really worried, it's just a head cold, no fever, I just feel lousy.

But you can't help but have it in the back of your mind...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

on C-SPAN NOW - us mil response in western Africa

----------


## Suzanimal

> No, not really worried, it's just a head cold, no fever, I just feel lousy.
> 
> But you can't help but have it in the back of your mind...


I'm just teasing you AF. Get well soon.

----------


## Philhelm

> on C-SPAN NOW - us mil response in western Africa


Napalm?  Flamethrowers?

----------


## Philhelm

> I'm just teasing you AF. Get well soon.


_Ecola_:  a mutated version of _E. coli_ in which the victim hemorrhages diarrhea rather than blood.

----------


## kahless

Get Dan and Johnny to put AF on the sled and drop him off out in the woods.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Or throwing up on a plane....


TSA will be the first to catch it...

----------


## Deborah K

> _Ecola_:  a mutated version of _E. coli_ in which the victim hemorrhages diarrhea rather than blood.


My Dad had a 10 day hospital stay and almost died from ecoli back during the scare with Jack in the Box, in the 90s.    Almost lost him.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ebola.  He's apparently worried about it.  If I were worried, I'd go get tested to rule it out.


Yeah, no need for that unless he was sitting next to that nurse that was flying around with Ebola. They wouldn't do the test for no reason.

Enterovirus D-68 (EV-D68) is more of a concern. But he says he has a cold, so no worries there.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah, no need for that unless he was sitting next to that nurse that was flying around with Ebola. They wouldn't do the test for no reason.
> 
> Enterovirus D-68 (EV-D68) is more of a concern. But he says he has a cold, so no worries there.


I've had no contact with anybody even close to having been to West Africa.

If it *was* ebola, and it jumped that easily from person to person in an airplane, we're all dead men walking then.

----------


## Deborah K

> Yeah, no need for that unless he was sitting next to that nurse that was flying around with Ebola. They wouldn't do the test for no reason.
> 
> Enterovirus D-68 (EV-D68) is more of a concern. But he says he has a cold, so no worries there.


I agree that the Enterovirus is a bigger concern.  I mentioned that very thing somewhere in here.  I have 5 grandkids with 3 on the way, so it's on my mind since it's hitting children and killing some, while paralyzing others.

----------


## Carlybee

> Yeah, no need for that unless he was sitting next to that nurse that was flying around with Ebola. They wouldn't do the test for no reason.
> 
> Enterovirus D-68 (EV-D68) is more of a concern. But he says he has a cold, so no worries there.



I thought it was mostly kids getting enterovirus

----------


## Carlybee

> I've had no contact with anybody even close to having been to West Africa.
> 
> If it *was* ebola, and it jumped that easily from person to person in an airplane, we're all dead men walking then.



If it was Ebola you would be bleeding out by now

----------


## Deborah K

> If it was Ebola you would be bleeding out by now


After 10 days since he was on a plane??

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If it was Ebola you would be bleeding out by now


Yes, realistically, that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I thought it was mostly kids getting enterovirus


I believe it's only kids that are dying and being paralyzed from it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Obama just said that taking temperatures and names before flights is more effective than travel bans. Does he have brain damage?

----------


## Deborah K

> Yes, realistically, that.


Wait...wut?  I thought you were on a plane 10 days ago.  If incubation is supposedly 21 days, how would you be bleeding out after only 10?  What am I missing here?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Wait...wut?  I thought you were on a plane 10 days ago.  If incubation is supposedly 21 days, how would you be bleeding out after only 10?  What am I missing here?


Incubation varies from 2-42, average being 10.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Incubation varies from 2-42, average being 10.


no.  it's 2-21 days.  42 is the number of days without a new case when the outbreak can be considered over.

also, 10 isn't average, most cases show symptoms in 10 days or less.

-t

----------


## devil21

> It was probably from inside the terminal through those giant windows.


It's not.  Watch the video the picture was captured from.  It's taken from a chopper or drone as it slowly circles.




ahem....wondering if it's related to this: 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ded-in-Houston

http://nationalreport.net/atlanta-cr...crisis-actors/

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

OMG!  There are STRIPPERS in quarantine!   We're all going to die!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...d-luggage.html

umm, yeah and that frontier jet did 5 trips post nurse but before it was disinfected, so CDC is chasing a BUNCH of peeps...

someone send CDC a copy of "zombie strippers" for info on how to deal with this situation... 

Spain just put 4 people in isolation too...
http://news.yahoo.com/spain-ebola-pa...114233513.html

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Wait...wut?  I thought you were on a plane 10 days ago.  If incubation is supposedly 21 days, how would you be bleeding out after only 10?  What am I missing here?


I've been sneezing and sniffling for over three days now.

Three days from the time you start showing symptoms, in most cases of ebola, and you start bleeding as the virus attacks and destroys capillary cells.

----------


## Deborah K

> I've been sneezing and sniffling for over three days now.
> 
> Three days from the time you start showing symptoms, in most cases of ebola, and you start bleeding as the virus attacks and destroys capillary cells.


oh ok. I see.

----------


## ghengis86

> no.  it's 2-21 days.  42 is the number of days without a new case when the outbreak can be considered over.
> 
> also, 10 isn't average, most cases show symptoms in 10 days or less.
> 
> -t


I believe you're mistaken. Let me check for the source, but WHO updated it from 21 to 42.


ETA: http://m.naturalnews.com/news/047267_ebola_outbreak_incubation_period_viral_tran  smission.html

There ya be...

----------


## Carlybee

> Wait...wut?  I thought you were on a plane 10 days ago.  If incubation is supposedly 21 days, how would you be bleeding out after only 10?  What am I missing here?


Thomas Duncan was exposed on September 15th and died on October 8th and some of that time he did get medical care, but apparently was very ill within 10 days.

----------


## Carlybee

> Does he have brain damage?


You have to ask?

----------


## Danke

> You flew 10 days ago?  You think you should go get tested just to rule it out?  I boost my immune system and rarely get sick, last time was almost 2 years ago (with exception of allergy stuff).  But, if you've been doing that and are still really sick, then go get checked, AF.


I'm with Deborah on this one AF.  Your doctor won't suspect Ebola when u show up with the recurring anal bleeding problem.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I believe you're mistaken. Let me check for the source, but WHO updated it from 21 to 42.
> 
> 
> ETA: http://m.naturalnews.com/news/047267...nsmission.html
> 
> There ya be...


See post 809.  Natural news gets stuff wrong more often than they get it right.  Though para 2 of the original source document is kinda screwed up.  Para 1 lays it out correctly.

Though I was wrong about one thing.  10 days is average, but it does usually come on fast - like 6 days.

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm with Deborah on this one AF.  Your doctor won't suspect Ebola when u show up with the recurring anal bleeding problem.


HAHAHAhahaha...erm.

O_o

----------


## FindLiberty

Might be common cold + Ebola + polyp, or some sort of abrasion going on in there. (Please don't send a picture!)

----------


## donnay

> To Garland ISD Parents and Guardians:
> 
> It has been well publicized that a second healthcare worker was  diagnosed with the Ebola virus and traveled on a flight from Cleveland  to Dallas earlier this week. She was not showing any symptoms of the  disease during her travel.
> 
> Today we learned the parents of four GISD students at two schools were aboard this plane with the healthcare worker. The campuses are  North Garland High School and Schrade Middle School.
> 
> All parents have been in contact with the Center for Disease Control  (CDC). Officials from the CDC have assured family members their seating  location aboard the flight was in a no-risk area, no quarantine is  necessary, and all students are not being withheld from school.
> 
> Both families are cooperating entirely with the organization.  Administration at North Garland and Schrade are also communicating with  the parents. Additionally, the district is working with CDC, Dallas  County Health & Human Services (DCHHS), and city officials from  Garland and Rowlett.
> ...


http://www.garlandisdschools.net/page.cfm?p=623

----------


## donnay

> Ebola.  He's apparently worried about it.  If I were worried, I'd go get tested to rule it out.



The last place on earth I would want to be is a doctor's office or hospital right now.  I tried getting him to take nano silver and some ascorbic acid and he didn't.  SMDH.

----------


## ghengis86

> See post 809.  Natural news gets stuff wrong more often than they get it right.  Though para 2 of the original source document is kinda screwed up.  Para 1 lays it out correctly.
> 
> Though I was wrong about one thing.  10 days is average, but it does usually come on fast - like 6 days.
> 
> -t


The period of 42 days, with active case-finding in place, is twice the maximum incubation period for Ebola virus disease and is considered by WHO as sufficient to generate confidence in a declaration that an Ebola outbreak has ended.

Recent studies conducted in West Africa have demonstrated that 95% of confirmed cases have an incubation period in the range of 1 to 21 days; 98% have an incubation period that falls within the 1 to 42 day interval. WHO is therefore confident that detection of no new cases, with active surveillance in place, throughout this 42-day period means that an Ebola outbreak is indeed over.

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/...tober-2014/en/

I must be dense or WHO must suck at proofing their copy (not mutually exclusive I guess). Are they saying 95% of cases are confirmed between days 1-21, and 98% of cases are confirmed between days 1-42, not necessarily that the incubation period waswithin said period?  WTF. Either way, they suck at conveying data in print.

----------


## green73

Guys, I'm scared. I'm done being an anarchist. We need the state, clearly, and the state to go full retard on this.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The period of 42 days, with active case-finding in place, is twice the maximum incubation period for Ebola virus disease and is considered by WHO as sufficient to generate confidence in a declaration that an Ebola outbreak has ended.
> 
> Recent studies conducted in West Africa have demonstrated that 95% of confirmed cases have an incubation period in the range of 1 to 21 days; 98% have an incubation period that falls within the 1 to 42 day interval. WHO is therefore confident that detection of no new cases, with active surveillance in place, throughout this 42-day period means that an Ebola outbreak is indeed over.
> 
> http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/...tober-2014/en/
> 
> I must be dense or WHO must suck at proofing their copy (not mutually exclusive I guess). Are they saying 95% of cases are confirmed between days 1-21, and 98% of cases are confirmed between days 1-42, not necessarily that the incubation period waswithin said period?  WTF. Either way, they suck at conveying data in print.


The document in question is about when a epidemic is over.  It is not about the incubation period before you show symptoms.  That should be a huge clue.  The first sentence clearly said the incubation period is 1-21 days.  Based on that, if there are 2 cycles of the disease's maximum incubation period with no new cases, the epidemic can be safely considered as over.

So yes, either they suck at proofreading or, and I suspect this, the original document wasn't in English and the translator screwed up.  This is actually really common.

Natural news is also known for pulling Alex Johns's.  ie: taking things out of context and making a big deal out of nothing.

-t

----------


## navy-vet

Here's a new twist I hadn't heard or considered before.
I just heard a well known Doctor say that he was concerned that ebola was going to show up in a third world country here on this continent, like Mexico for instance, and that will be the catalyst for a flood of refugees like nothing we have ever seen before. Which could destroy the American economy among other things.

IF that should come to pass, then I bet that we can count on martial law and FEMA camps everywhere. Not for us (we are armed) but for the refugees, unless we should fall ill...  And unless there is a miracle cure real quick like, there's likely to be a terrible reckoning.
just sayin

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The period of 42 days, with active case-finding in place, is twice the maximum incubation period for Ebola virus disease and is considered by WHO as sufficient to generate confidence in a declaration that an Ebola outbreak has ended.
> 
> Recent studies conducted in West Africa have demonstrated that 95% of confirmed cases have an incubation period in the range of 1 to 21 days; 98% have an incubation period that falls within the 1 to 42 day interval. WHO is therefore confident that detection of no new cases, with active surveillance in place, throughout this 42-day period means that an Ebola outbreak is indeed over.
> 
> http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/...tober-2014/en/
> 
> I must be dense or WHO must suck at proofing their copy (not mutually exclusive I guess). Are they saying 95% of cases are confirmed between days 1-21, and 98% of cases are confirmed between days 1-42, not necessarily that the incubation period waswithin said period?  WTF. Either way, they suck at conveying data in print.


What they are saying is, 95% of all patients who contract Ebola will develop symptoms within the first 21 days. 3% of all persons who contract Ebola will develop symptoms between day 22 and day 42.  And finally, 2% of all persons who contract Ebola will either become symptomatic after day 42, or never become symptomatic at all.

The way they said it is actually very typical of how the medical profession deals with such statistics.

----------


## donnay

*Ebola: WHO Cites Cases With Longer Incubation Period of 42 Days*

As questions of how many people the second Dallas nurse infected during her journey to and from Dallas throw scary possibilities, a WHO situation assessment report gives more cause for concern by stating that the incubation period of the virus has been seen to extend to as long as 42 days in some cases.

It says that recent studies conducted in West Africa have demonstrated that 95% of confirmed cases have an incubation period in the range of 1 to 21 days; *98% have an incubation period that falls within the 1 to 42-day interval.*

For WHO to declare an Ebola outbreak over, a country must pass through 42 days, with active surveillance supported by good diagnostic capacity and no new cases detected in the period.

The organisation has also criticised rapid determination of infection within a few hours, noting that two separate tests 48 hours apart are required before discharging a patient or a suspected one as Ebola negative.

In assessing the situation in West Africa, WHO says fresh cases in Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone show that the outbreak is not showing any sign of being controlled.

On the positive side, it is all set to declare later this week that Senegal is Ebola-free, if no new cases are detected.

Nigeria will also get the green signal once it passes the requisite 42 days, with active surveillance and no new cases till Monday, 20 October.

*Continued...*

----------


## Danke

> The last place on earth I would want to be is a doctor's office or hospital right now.  I tried getting him to take nano silver and some ascorbic acid and he didn't.  SMDH.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5675121

----------


## navy-vet

Don't go paranoid and delusional. Just stock up on supplies, keep your powder dry and stay abreast of what's going on around you.

----------


## donnay

> Don't go paranoid and delusional. Just stock up on supplies, keep your powder dry and stay abreast of what's going on around you.


"I'm only paranoid because they want me dead. "  ~ Jerry Fletcher

----------


## Miss Annie

> *Ebola: WHO Cites Cases With Longer Incubation Period of 42 Days*
> 
> As questions of how many people the second Dallas nurse infected during her journey to and from Dallas throw scary possibilities, a WHO situation assessment report gives more cause for concern by stating that the incubation period of the virus has been seen to extend to as long as 42 days in some cases.
> 
> It says that recent studies conducted in West Africa have demonstrated that 95% of confirmed cases have an incubation period in the range of 1 to 21 days; *98% have an incubation period that falls within the 1 to 42-day interval.*
> 
> For WHO to declare an Ebola outbreak over, a country must pass through 42 days, with active surveillance supported by good diagnostic capacity and no new cases detected in the period.
> 
> The organisation has also criticised rapid determination of infection within a few hours, noting that two separate tests 48 hours apart are required before discharging a patient or a suspected one as Ebola negative.
> ...


Seems to me that the WHO has disagreed with the CDC on several occasions.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

ugh!




> "The period of 42 days, with active case-finding in place, *is twice the maximum incubation period for Ebola virus disease* and is considered by WHO as sufficient to generate confidence in a declaration that an Ebola outbreak has ended.


twice = 2 times = 21+21=42

maximum = it does not get bigger.  Why don't you listen to the head of the CDC, he's replaying on C-SPAN as I type.  No symptoms within 21 days and you do not have Ebola.  Period!

incubation period = viral reproduction before you show symptoms

-t

----------


## Deborah K

> Was it ever determined whether AJ's discovery of mass coffin-liner production was exactly that?  Was this debunked? Just wondering.....


Okay, this is _kinda_ funny.  We were having dinner while watching the local news and this picture came up on the screen of these coffin liners.  After the commercial, the newscaster tried to assure viewers that this "conspiracy theory" going around is nothing more than that.  That this video is years old, and has nothing whatsoever to do with preparing for germ warfare or a pandemic.  Now, either I'm not the only one who has posted this today, or we're being watched, or both.  This was on KGTV ABC San Diego.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The last place on earth I would want to be is a doctor's office or hospital right now.  I tried getting him to take nano silver and some ascorbic acid and he didn't.  SMDH.


Got big bottle of C staring me in the face right now, that has been in my supply box.

And some colloidal silver that my buddy gave me, (the same fellow that told me about Udo's oil) and have the selenium from home.

Yeah, I'm feeling a little better, thanks so much for asking...

----------


## TheTexan

> Guys, I'm scared. I'm done being an anarchist. We need the state, clearly, and the state to go full retard on this.


Couldnt agree more.  Ebola checkpoints, maybe?

----------


## Deborah K

> The last place on earth I would want to be is a doctor's office or hospital right now.  I tried getting him to take nano silver and some ascorbic acid and he didn't.  SMDH.


I forget that some people don't have a family doctor like mine.  He's a Ron Paul supporter for one thing, hates Obamacare, and he lets his patients email him about anything.  I would have no hesitation whatsoever if I thought I needed a test for something.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

lets try this:

pt1 1,2,3...21
pt2________1,2,3...21

if there are no new cases within 2 cycles, epidemic over.

-t

----------


## jjdoyle

> I've had no contact with anybody even close to having been to West Africa.
> 
> *If it was ebola, and it jumped that easily from person to person in an airplane, we're all dead men walking then.*


Thank you for the potential warning! I just added an extra layer of plastic sheets and tape over the windows and doors!

Seriously though, get better soon, hopefully just is a cold of some sort. 3 out of 5 in our house got it in the last week, and it's just a really slow moving one here. Fever at first, but no signs of being sick other than the fever. Fever went away. Now the coughing, sneezing, and headaches.

And no, we haven't traveled on a plane, or near anybody from West Africa, or on public transportation....THAT WE KNOW OF! O_o

----------


## Dr.3D

> I forget that some people don't have a family doctor like mine.  He's a Ron Paul supporter for one thing, hates Obamacare, and he lets his patients email him about anything.  I would have no hesitation whatsoever if I thought I needed a test for something.


My physician bailed out.  He told me he wasn't going to do Obamacare.   Now I'm stuck with a guy who doesn't seem to care if I live or die.

----------


## donnay

> Got big bottle of C staring me in the face right now, that has been in my supply box.
> 
> And some colloidal silver that my buddy gave me, (the same fellow that told me about Udo's oil) and have the selenium from home.
> 
> Yeah, I'm feeling a little better, thanks so much for asking...


I bet you don't have any homemade chicken soup.  Hope you're feeling better, dear.  You should wear a P-100 mask on the plane ride home.

----------


## navy-vet

> My physician bailed out.  He told me he wasn't going to do Obamacare.   Now I'm stuck with a guy who doesn't seem to care if I live or die.


He retired?

----------


## Dr.3D

> He retired?


I understand he went into treating people in old folks homes.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Thank you for the potential warning! I just added an extra layer of plastic sheets and tape over the windows and doors!
> 
> Seriously though, get better soon, hopefully just is a cold of some sort. 3 out of 5 in our house got it in the last week, and it's just a really slow moving one here. Fever at first, but no signs of being sick other than the fever. Fever went away. Now the coughing, sneezing, and headaches.
> 
> And no, we haven't traveled on a plane, or near anybody from West Africa, or on public transportation....THAT WE KNOW OF! O_o


Thanks, good to know, I guess, that there *is* a bug going around.

That was exactly it, coughing sneezing and headache.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> My physician bailed out.  He told me he wasn't going to do Obamacare.   Now I'm stuck with a guy who doesn't seem to care if I live or die.


tell him about cash only practices that advertise their prices.  Some operate on a base subscription.  They are really popular and he'd probably have people beating a path to his doorstep if he advertised.

-t

----------


## FindLiberty

Those huge gas lines feeding that incinerator at the fema camp must
have been put there for a reason.... Maybe wet things don't burn easily.

Don't take chances!  e.g., Is this partial jar of mayo safe? It's only about
42 days past its "sell by" date and its been in the refrigerator at least
some of the time...

----------


## HVACTech

> Guys, I'm scared. I'm done being an anarchist. We need the state, clearly, and the state to go full retard on this.


this years Flu season is going to be a real cliffhanger..

----------


## Dr.3D

> tell him about cash only practices that advertise their prices.  Some operate on a base subscription.  They are really popular and he'd probably have people beating a path to his doorstep if he advertised.
> 
> -t


I haven't seen him in over two years now.  Seems I'm falling apart faster than I can get my new physician to pay attention to me.  Just last week, he had me get a colonoscopy and while they were at it, they took a look around in my stomach.   My eyes are giving me trouble, but he says he doesn't want to think about that right now.  I suppose I need to just make an appointment with an eye specialist.

----------


## specsaregood

> Thanks, good to know, I guess, that there *is* a bug going around.


There are at least 2 going around, based on the other people in my household over the past 2 weeks. I do however get not so subtle looks of anger when I get asked every morning _"are you still feeling ok?"_ and I nod in the affirmative.

----------


## navy-vet

Seems to me that the powers that be, want all of our medical care, including the tertiary levels like the Hospitals and clinics, to be provided by the govmint and their employees. We may very well be witnessing the next phase of that transition. I really don't expect them to do anything that will place the private providers in a favorable light, in fact, they are not at all above sabotaging them to achieve their goals.
The congressional hearings are wreaking of that scheme IMO.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Do people get that WHO is talking about populations and not individuals?

pt0 dies so once buried that's the last possible day they could have infected someone.

if it's not over, 95% of the time if they infected someone they will come to your attention within 21 days

98% of the time 95%+3% they come to your attention in 1-42 days (ie: you missed someone and they infected a second person.  Happens 3% of the time - day 22-42 for second infection.

missing 2% - you missed 2+ cases in a row.

-t

----------


## TheCount

> I understand he went into treating people in old folks homes.


So Obamacare was too much, but Medicare was just right.

----------


## specsaregood

> My physician bailed out.  He told me he wasn't going to do Obamacare.   Now I'm stuck with a guy who doesn't seem to care if I live or die.


on a sidenote: I was trying to setup a dentist appointment for my kid today (his first)  and the lady on the phone wanted our insurance info. No problem. I start giving it and then she wants the group number, there isn't one, its private insurance.  She says,_ "ok who's the employer its through?"_  I tell her, there isn't one, its private insurance.  She doesn't understand what that means, tells me she can't go any further on the computer screen until I get her a group number for the policy or employer the coverage is through.  she tells me she'll have to have somebody else call me back later to set it up.   Really? Private insurance is that freaking rare now?

----------


## navy-vet

> I haven't seen him in over two years now.  Seems I'm falling apart faster than I can get my new physician to pay attention to me.  Just last week, he had me get a colonoscopy and while they were at it, they took a look around in my stomach.   My eyes are giving me trouble, but he says he doesn't want to think about that right now.  I suppose I need to just make an appointment with an eye specialist.


Don't mess with the eyes. Blindness would be a bitch no doubt. By the way, I'm better at giving advise than I am at following it. My eyes have been going crazy for months now. Seriously though, they can treat the most common causes of blindness if they get to it in time.

----------


## Dr.3D

> So Obamacare was too much, but Medicare was just right.


I don't know what his logic was.  All I know is Obama said I could keep my physician, but my physician decided to prove he wasn't telling the truth.

----------


## Dr.3D

> on a sidenote: I was trying to setup a dentist appointment for my kid today (his first)  and the lady on the phone wanted our insurance info. No problem. I start giving it and then she wants the group number, there isn't one, its private insurance.  She says,_ "ok who's the employer its through?"_  I tell her, there isn't one, its private insurance.  She doesn't understand what that means, tells me she can't go any further on the computer screen until I get her a group number for the policy or employer the coverage is through.  she tells me she'll have to have somebody else call me back later to set it up.   Really? Private insurance is that freaking rare now?


And sixty years ago, I'm pretty sure it was mostly people paying for their dental out of their own pocket.

----------


## navy-vet

> So Obamacare was too much, but Medicare was just right.


He may have taken a job working for the Nursing Center as their resident physician. The pay and benefits are often quite attractive in the larger systems. Oh, and you can even get a room on sight if you don't mind smelling pee all night.
Incidentally, many residents in nursing homes have Cadillac health plans and Medicare. Many are wealthy and money is not an issue.

----------


## navy-vet

> And sixty years ago, I'm pretty sure it was mostly people paying for their dental out of their own pocket.


Sixty years ago they filled em or pulled em and that was pretty much all there was.

----------


## Carlybee

> Okay, this is _kinda_ funny.  We were having dinner while watching the local news and this picture came up on the screen of these coffin liners.  After the commercial, the newscaster tried to assure viewers that this "conspiracy theory" going around is nothing more than that.  That this video is years old, and has nothing whatsoever to do with preparing for germ warfare or a pandemic.  Now, either I'm not the only one who has posted this today, or we're being watched, or both.  This was on KGTV ABC San Diego.


I've seen comments on FB threads and news article threads where people are bringing up the coffins. It's kind of funny that people who poo pooed some of these conspiracy theories a few years ago are now paying attention.

----------


## orenbus

[IMG]http://********************************/2014/10/health-ebola_usa5.jpg[/IMG]
Demonstrators demand a travel ban outside the White House on Oct. 16 to stop the spread of the Ebola virus.

----------


## TheTexan

> ...
> Demonstrators demand a travel ban outside the White House on Oct. 16 to stop the spread of the Ebola virus.


IMO, it would be much more simpler and pragmatic to just ban African people from flying.  Or just black people, if it's easier.  If the black person is wearing a baseball cap  and tennis shoes, he's probably safe to fly, but if he's wearing African garb and talking like Dikembe Mutombo, he's probably got ebola.

----------


## fr33

> IMO, it would be much more simpler and pragmatic to just ban African people from flying.  Or just black people, if it's easier.  If the black person is wearing a baseball cap  and tennis shoes, he's probably safe to fly, but if he's wearing African garb and talking like Dikembe Mutombo, he's probably got ebola.


You've got your hand on the pulse of AmURICA. I don't understand why you haven't been hired by the feds/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You've got your hand on the pulse of AmURICA. I don't understand why you haven't been hired by the feds/


I was guessing he had been.

----------


## orenbus

> IMO, it would be much more simpler and pragmatic to just ban African people from flying.  Or just black people, if it's easier.  If the black person is wearing a baseball cap  and tennis shoes, he's probably safe to fly, but if he's wearing African garb and talking like Dikembe Mutombo, he's probably got ebola.

----------


## orenbus

This interview was done a couple of days ago. I swear you have to question after hearing this, what side is the CDC Director on.

----------


## orenbus



----------


## S.Shorland

I only see one demonstrator and he/she can't be identified.Maybe they have a political agenda.It's not the flights,it's people with passports/visas from plague countries unless they're visa returnees and then they should be flown to military bases and kept there for 21/42 days.Any airline bringing a plague national should be fined heavily.People should be asked about their travel in Africa and Ebola exposure and if they lie it should mean a heavy prison sentence.


> [IMG]http://********************************/2014/10/health-ebola_usa5.jpg[/IMG]
> Demonstrators demand a travel ban outside the White House on Oct. 16 to stop the spread of the Ebola virus.

----------


## S.Shorland

http://nypost.com/2014/10/16/alarm-a...igeria-to-jfk/
Nigerian man vomits and dies on 'plane.CDC after cursory examination state it's not Ebola

----------


## Carlybee

HOUSTON – Harris County health officials say an inmate who was brought in Thursday night to the jail answered some Ebola screening questions positively.

Officials say that person is considered a low-risk for Ebola but they have contacted the health department for further instructions.

In the meantime, they're following guidelines already in place and recommendations from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The inmate has been transported to the hospital by private ambulance as a precaution for further evaluation.

http://www.khou.com/story/news/local...ital/17422289/

----------


## S.Shorland

So SOMEBODY is giving transfusions from survivors to sick but which agencies? I'd be happier knowing for sure and if so,why the stigma of the recovered?
http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/eb...url=1413566438

----------


## XNavyNuke

(Edit-I see it's posted elsewhere.)

Uncle Fester's manager named Ebola Czar.

Obama names former Biden chief-of-staff as Ebola czar

Nothing shows your serious quite like putting a Harvard lawyer in charge of a a public health response.

XNN

----------


## AuH20

Could be far fetched? Then again we are dealing with sociopaths. Ends justifies the means every freaking time.

http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/20...ows-the-money/




> Paul Joseph Watson may written the most important article on the Ebola crisis to date. After reading the following summary of an exclusive interview conducted by Watson with Richard C. Davis, M.D., a former flight surgeon with the U.S. Navy, I suspect that this administration would move to block a cure for Ebola.
> 
> *Davis told Watson that he was leading a project to develop a drug called RC-2Beta, which Davis proclaimed was “at the core of our cells to enhance mitochondrial efficiency and promote gene signaling to stimulate cellular self-repair and pathogen destruction.” In common language, Davis was saying that they had developed a treatment “Killed four of the world’s deadliest viruses in a dose-dependent fashion. The Army also noted that uninfected cells in the same cultures were untouched by the drug (i.e., it was non-toxic).”*
> 
> This is not rumor or speculation. Paul Joseph Watson has found the smoking gun. This administration does not want to find a “cure” for the present crisis for the same reason that they won’t shut down the border to bioterrorists and for the same reason that they don’t want to close airports to West African travelers. The authorities do not want to come to a resolution to this matter. And why not? To answer that question, you simply have to follow the money.

----------


## Antischism

Shepard Smith being sensible.

----------


## donnay

> Shepard Smith being sensible.


Here's my take on of that scripted nonsense...  "You are getting very sleepy...sleepy...sleepy...sleeeeeeeeepy.  Go back to sleep, BUT! before you do, run out and get your Flu shot."  There should be a swirling telescreen for better effects.  

Oh here you go...

----------


## AuH20

> Shepard Smith being sensible.


Sounds like another person who underestimates the natural world. Where is Dr Ian Malcolm when you need him?

----------


## AuH20

> Here's my take on of that scripted nonsense...  "You are getting very sleepy...sleepy...sleepy...sleeeeeeeeepy.  Go back to sleep, BUT! before you do, run out and get your Flu shot."  There should be a swirling telescreen for better effects.  
> 
> Oh here you go...


I'm sure there were similar radio reports downplaying the 1918 Spanish Flu epidemic. Sometimes the arrogance of man is astounding. And the lies that man has made to comfort himself is remarkable as well.

----------


## kahless

> Shepard Smith being sensible.


Shep being factually inaccurate leftist government mouth piece a usual.  She had a fever before getting on the plane and had contacted the CDC.  Where are these fear mongers he is even talking about.  I hear people raising valid questions, like why not a travel ban from those countries and how the CDC/Dallas Hospital botched the response, not this BS he is ranting about to cover for the Obama admin.

----------


## Carlybee

Why are libs trying to shut everyone up?

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

OH crap, fox is telling people to calm down, surest sign, it's time to panic.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://nypost.com/2014/10/16/alarm-a...igeria-to-jfk/
> Nigerian man vomits and dies on 'plane.CDC after cursory examination state it's not Ebola


"Free Pratique"?

Never heard of it.

----------


## navy-vet

Wonder if Meh-hee-coe has stopped potential ebola carriers from coming into their midst? Why can't someone fly in there and cross the border and walk up to the border patrol and say, hello, I am in need of help for ebola.

----------


## ghengis86

> OH crap, fox is telling people to calm down, surest sign, it's time to panic.


I don't know why, but I LOL'd. 

Just like everything else, keep your head about you whilst everyone else is losing (or not using) theirs. 

Check your preps and rebalance as necessary. Use common sense with regard to the info presenting itself. Be aware of your surroundings, especially the people or persons with which you associate in close proximity. 

PMs never go out of style (gold, silver, copper-jacketed lead). Food will most assuredly cost you more this time next year. 

Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. I'm scared $#@!less about a true TEOTWAWKI Ebila airborne pandemic; but I sleep like a baby and am confident I can ride out a long term self imposed quarantine and have made my peace with my maker.

Prepping your physical and spiritual needs brings a settling peace. A little gallows humor never hurt either!

Cheers!

----------


## donnay



----------


## navy-vet

Every time I hear one of these "experts" say that with the proper care, there's a fifty percent mortality rate, in the context that, that isn't so bad... I shake my head and wonder how THEY would react if they were watching a coin toss to determine if they were going to be slaughtered by  some thug or not.....I get this mental image of them whimpering and pleading on their knees not to toss that coin.

----------


## Antischism

> OH crap, fox is telling people to calm down, surest sign, it's time to panic.


To be fair, only Shepard Smith is being rational on Fox. Most everyone else is trying to sell fear from what I've seen on that channel.

----------


## Antischism

_Despite all the hype about Ebola generated by the media and government officials, as of this writing there has only been one preliminarily identified case of someone contracting Ebola within the United States. Ebola is a dangerous disease, but it is very difficult to contract._ - Dr. Ron Paul

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> _Despite all the hype about Ebola generated by the media and government officials, as of this writing there has only been one preliminarily identified case of someone contracting Ebola within the United States. Ebola is a dangerous disease, but it is very difficult to contract._ - Dr. Ron Paul


Seeing as how there are in fact two, Ron Paul is incorrect.

----------


## Antischism

> Seeing as how there are in fact two, Ron Paul is incorrect.


Yeah, that one new case which arose from the same facility and the same patient certainly changes everything. He's also correct when he states that Ebola is dangerous (mortality rate) but difficult to contract (unlike other more common diseases).

Granted, this doesn't mean we shouldn't be cautious and well-prepared to handle potential patients. That's a given, however. The better prepared we are, the least amount of cases we'll see.

----------


## presence

> Yeah, that one new case which arose from the same facility and the same patient certainly changes everything.


In a sense it does:

1 sick causes 0 more is extirpation. 

1 sick causes 1 more is containment.

1 sick causes 2 more is outbreak.

----------


## Antischism



----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> _Despite all the hype about Ebola generated by the media and government officials, as of this writing there has only been one preliminarily identified case of someone contracting Ebola within the United States. Ebola is a dangerous disease, but it is very difficult to contract._ - Dr. Ron Paul


YES!!  The good level-headed doctor tells us to cool our jets.  I've been saying this since the beginning of this mind-control op but then "I'm no doctor..."

Lets hope that all you people here who claim to have been "woke up" by the good doctor will heed his words on the Ebola scare.  Really folks, panic over a couple of deaths, or even a couple of hundred deaths???  You are way more likely to get hit by a pink Mack truck with wire wheels than to ever catch Ebola...

----------


## CrissyNY

> 


larry king not being horrible?


the first time ive seen it

how nice

----------


## S.Shorland

NBC talking about survivor antibodies.So a hopeful sign at least.Mentions Brantley and his 3 blood donations.
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ebo...-blood-n228346

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> YES!!  The good level-headed doctor tells us to cool our jets.  I've been saying this since the beginning of this mind-control op but then "I'm no doctor..."
> 
> Lets hope that all you people here who claim to have been "woke up" by the good doctor will heed his words on the Ebola scare.  Really folks, panic over a couple of deaths, or even a couple of hundred deaths???  You are way more likely to get hit by a pink Mack truck with wire wheels than to ever catch Ebola...


The only people here who appear to be panicking, are you and antischism. You two seem to be in a panic that others choose to be rational rather than ignorant. Paul it right that panicking is currently more dangerous than the disease in America, so you should probably stop doing it.

----------


## Carlybee

> YES!!  The good level-headed doctor tells us to cool our jets.  I've been saying this since the beginning of this mind-control op but then "I'm no doctor..."
> 
> Lets hope that all you people here who claim to have been "woke up" by the good doctor will heed his words on the Ebola scare.  Really folks, panic over a couple of deaths, or even a couple of hundred deaths???  You are way more likely to get hit by a pink Mack truck with wire wheels than to ever catch Ebola...


Do you ever get tired of telling people how to think,act,be?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Do you ever get tired of telling people how to think,act,be?

----------


## phill4paul

Proof that the military is more than capable of handling Ebola. Whether "over there or over here."




> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The Pentagon was gripped by an Ebola scare on Friday after a woman vomited in a parking lot, triggering authorities to send in a HazMat team and shut off part of the military complex before concluding she did not have the deadly virus.




http://news.yahoo.com/ebola-scare-pe...164421636.html

----------


## KCIndy

First rule in any war:  know your enemy.

Y'see, I knew there are three strains of Ebola:  Ebola Reston, which doesn't hurt humans, Ebola Marburg, which has a mortality rate of +/- 50%, and Ebola Zaire, which is the *really* nasty one.

I'll confess, I thought I knew what we were up against.  I thought this was Ebola Zaire.  Up to ninety percent percent mortality rate.  Non-airborne, but transmissible via contact with bodily fluids, etc... just as we're hearing

I didn't know my enemy.  I didn't realize this isn't any of the above.  I didn't know what we are NOT being told:

THIS IS A NEW STRAIN OF EBOLA. 

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056...505#t=abstract




> In March 2014, the World Health Organization was notified of an outbreak of a communicable disease characterized by fever, severe diarrhea, vomiting, and a high fatality rate in Guinea. Virologic investigation identified Zaire ebolavirus (EBOV) as the causative agent. Full-length genome sequencing and phylogenetic analysis showed that EBOV from Guinea forms a separate clade in relationship to the known EBOV strains from the Democratic Republic of Congo and Gabon. Epidemiologic investigation linked the laboratory-confirmed cases with the presumed first fatality of the outbreak in December 2013. *This study demonstrates the emergence of a new EBOV strain in Guinea.*


It is closely related to Ebola Zaire, but according to the _New England Journal of Medicine_ this is a new strain.  A mutation.  This means the old rules don't necessarily apply.  

Let me be clear:  I am NOT saying it's time to panic.  It is time for sensible precautions and timely measures to prevent this from spreading any further, assuming it is still possible to do so.  

Most of all, a lot more information about this specific strain of Ebola is needed, and unfortunately it seems pretty hard to find.  We need to know exactly what it is we're up against.  

We need to know our enemy.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> First rule in any war:  know your enemy.
> 
> Y'see, I knew there are three strains of Ebola:  Ebola Reston, which doesn't hurt humans, Ebola Marburg, which has a mortality rate of +/- 50%, and Ebola Zaire, which is the *really* nasty one.
> 
> I'll confess, I thought I knew what we were up against.  I thought this was Ebola Zaire.  Up to ninety percent percent mortality rate.  Non-airborne, but transmissible via contact with bodily fluids, etc... just as we're hearing
> 
> I didn't know my enemy.  I didn't realize this isn't any of the above.  I didn't know what we are NOT being told:
> 
> THIS IS A NEW STRAIN OF EBOLA. 
> ...


(emphasis added) Neither is anybody else on these forums saying that it's time to panic, but a rational discourse is just too much for some of our number, therefore you, along with the rest of us, are probably going to be accused of panicking.  It is, in fact, the accusers who are panicking, and for whatever reason trying to shut down rational discourse.

Of course, truth be told, it is _never_ time to panic.  Even if this goes full on The Stand, with a side order of World War Z, panicking is never the correct course of action.  Even in the extraordinarily unlikely situation of a worst case scenario, the proper course of action is still calm rational assessment and careful planning.  

The bottom line is that nobody here is panicking.  Nobody.  Which makes me wonder what in the blue hell is making some people perceive 'panic' in our discourse.




> Most of all, a lot more information about this specific strain of Ebola is needed, and unfortunately it seems pretty hard to find.  We need to know exactly what it is we're up against.  
> 
> We need to know our enemy.

----------


## Carlybee

The latest thing I've seen posted is that Ebola was brought to 4 areas in Africa by the Red Cross and injected into people under the guise of a vaccine and that you can only get it if you get a shot of that vaccine. 
Not saying I agree. Just putting it out there.

Comment I saw in response to a post by Natural News:





> Ebola is the cover story for what there really trying to do...This is why.  
> 
> On the Ebola Scam: Please read.
> October 14, 2014 at 12:04pm
> Please read this, everyone. This is CRITICAL INFORMATION. Do it, now. Thank you.
> 
> From Ghana: 
> 
> Ebola is not real and the only people who have gotten sick are those who have received treatments and injections from the Red CrossOther than the original facebook post, this web site is the first one to carry this and it needs to be spread, the future may be riding on this one, ARCHIVE, POST POST AND RE-POST!
> ...

----------


## osan

> First rule in any war:  know your enemy.
> 
> Y'see, I knew there are three strains of Ebola:  Ebola Reston, which doesn't hurt humans, Ebola Marburg, which has a mortality rate of +/- 50%, and Ebola Zaire, which is the *really* nasty one.


Can you cite "ebola marburg"?  The strains of which I am familiar are ebola zaire, reston, and sudan.  I've never heard of ebola marburg.  There is maburg virus, but that is a different bug.

----------


## Pericles

> Can you cite "ebola marburg"?  The strains of which I am familiar are ebola zaire, reston, and sudan.  I've never heard of ebola marburg.  There is maburg virus, but that is a different bug.


More knowledge is always desirable, but will it lead me to a different course of action in terms of prevention?

----------


## KCIndy

> Can you cite "ebola marburg"?  The strains of which I am familiar are ebola zaire, reston, and sudan.  I've never heard of ebola marburg.  There is maburg virus, but that is a different bug.



Good point, I'll plead guilty to being inexact.

The Marburg virus is a "hemorrhagic fever" virus very similar to Ebola, and other than Ebola it is in fact the ONLY other member of the virus family known as filovirus, but is is technically not Ebola:

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/marburg/



> Marburg hemorrhagic fever (Marburg HF) is a rare but severe hemorrhagic fever which affects both humans and non-human primates. Marburg HF is caused by Marburg virus, a genetically unique zoonotic (or, animal-borne) RNA virus of the filovirus family. The five species of Ebola virus are the only other known members of the filovirus family.


...and it's still not one I would want to catch...

----------


## TheCount

> The latest thing I've seen posted is that Ebola was brought to 4 areas in Africa by the Red Cross and injected into people under the guise of a vaccine and that you can only get it if you get a shot of that vaccine. 
> Not saying I agree. Just putting it out there.
> 
> Comment I saw in response to a post by Natural News:


Are comments on Natural News even less reliable than the official posts?

----------


## KCIndy

> More knowledge is always desirable, but will it lead me to a different course of action in terms of prevention?



You wouldn't change any action or behavior under different circumstances?  

If I know malaria is spread my mosquitoes, for instance, I'm a lot more likely to use mosquito repellant and wear full cover protection in an area with lots of mosquitoes known to have malaria.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> In his weekly address on Saturday, President Obama urged Americans to refrain from panicking over Ebola and dismissed the idea of a travel ban from Ebola-affected countries in West Africa. “We can’t just cut ourselves off from West Africa,” Obama said, noting that such a ban would make it harder for health care workers to move themselves and supplies into the region, and would motivate people flying out of the region to evade airport screenings, making cases harder to track. “*Trying to seal off an entire region of the world—if that were even possible—could actually make the situation worse,”* he said. He also warned that “before this is over, we may see more isolated cases here in America,” but emphasized that “what we’re seeing now is not an ‘outbreak’ or an ‘epidemic’ of Ebola in America. This is a serious disease, but we can’t give in to hysteria or fear.”


http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/...ola-worse.html

That is *precisely* what surrounding countries, like Senegal and Nigeria did, and they are now "ebola free"...but WTF do we know, amirite?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Do you ever get tired of telling people how to think,act,be?


Anytime I tell people how to think.act.be it is always an implied suggestion unless their thoughts.actions.existence is a threat to me or mine.  (Kinda hard to claim someone's existence is a threat I guess).  Anyway, sorry you thought I was infringing on your freedom by urging caution against restricting liberty to "prevent" something that is about as likely to affect you as getting hit by a pink mack truck...

(anyway, I have no "authority" as I have been quite clear about in every discussion on "authority")

----------


## donnay

> http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/...ola-worse.html
> 
> That is *precisely* what surrounding countries, like Senegal and Nigeria did, and they are now "ebola free"...but WTF do we know, amirite?


What is implies is; this is being done deliberately-- they want worse!   Then they can bring in Martial Law.  I know it is hard for people to think this, but to say government is inept just isn't cutting it anymore.

----------


## Carlybee

> Anytime I tell people how to think.act.be it is always an implied suggestion unless their thoughts.actions.existence is a threat to me or mine.  (Kinda hard to claim someone's existence is a threat I guess).  Anyway, sorry you thought I was infringing on your freedom by urging caution against restricting liberty to "prevent" something that is about as likely to affect you as getting hit by a pink mack truck...
> 
> (anyway, I have no "authority" as I have been quite clear about in every discussion on "authority")


You are infringing on my freedom by assuming that I and others here are in panic mode and are not considering more than one scenario. In other words, if I need a nanny, I'll head over to the Daily Kos.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> You are infringing on my freedom by assuming that I and others here are in panic mode and are not considering more than one scenario. In other words, if I need a nanny, I'll head over to the Daily Kos.


lol do you seriously think his comments on an internet forum infringe upon your freedom?

----------


## Carlybee

> Are comments on Natural News even less reliable than the official posts?



They are what they are...comments and opinions. I don't know anything about the person who posted it or what his evidence is so I treat it as speculation...just as I do the official posts.

----------


## Carlybee

> lol do you seriously think his comments on an internet forum infringe upon your freedom?



He has been very adamant that anyone here who has concerns basically stfu. I'm just returning the advice.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> He has been very adamant that anyone here who has concerns basically stfu. I'm just returning the advice.


He's not infringing upon your freedom, whatever the situation may be otherwise.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/...ola-worse.html
> 
> That is *precisely* what surrounding countries, like Senegal and Nigeria did, and they are now "ebola free"...but WTF do we know, amirite?


Something that works and is effective will be categorically rejected by our genius masters. You are in violation of hate-crime. Back to the re-education camp for you comrade. I, for one, am fully confident in the benevolence and wisdom of Big Brother.

----------


## Carlybee

> He's not infringing upon your freedom, whatever the situation may be otherwise.


Oh you're so right...attempts at thought control is no infringement at all and God forbid anyone object.  Just like we are supposed to stop talking about Ebola...like every libtard I know keeps saying. Nothing to see here...just move along and stop yelling fire in a theater.  However I hope ChristianAnarchist is appreciative of you being butthurt on his behalf.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Everything he said is on target.

His main point about panic is directed at measures being contemplated by the media-government complex, a concern everyone here shares. He talks about the potential for forced vaccinations. He is opposed to sending soldiers to Africa because it's not really a situation for the military, and that *they may spread Ebola*.

His other medical advise is somewhat a wait and see approach. There are current epidemics that are contagious and that kill more people _today_, like AIDS and TB. If Ebola breaks out, no doubt he would adjust his level of concern, especially if it starts to effect a lot more people.

And that is at the root of concerns about Ebola, it has the _potential_ to become a major (and gruesome) killer. It doesn't mean it will, but the potential is there. When it starts looking that way, then it will be time to become more concerned.

I would also note that Ron did not address quarantines or hot-zone travel restrictions.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The latest thing I've seen posted is that Ebola was brought to 4 areas in Africa by the Red Cross and injected into people under the guise of a vaccine and that you can only get it if you get a shot of that vaccine. 
> Not saying I agree. Just putting it out there.


IMHO, that hypothesis is so far-fetched that it not even worth contemplating. That type of rumor, which has been going around in Africa for a while, is also counter-productive to efforts to control the outbreak.

----------


## Miss Annie

> The only people here who appear to be panicking, are you and antischism. You two seem to be in a panic that others choose to be rational rather than ignorant. Paul it right that panicking is currently more dangerous than the disease in America, so you should probably stop doing it.


I would agree Gunny!  I don't think panic is the right word.  I have had some time to analyze my emotions on this.  It's not panic - It's pissed!!  I am pissed as all hell at how this is being handled.  It is putting everyone that I love at risk.  Pissed, pissed, pissed!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Proof that the military is more than capable of handling Ebola. Whether "over there or over here."
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/ebola-scare-pe...164421636.html


There's your evidence of over-reaction, caused by a certain amount of panic _by government_. There is no reason to believe (today) that someone who randomly vomits has Ebola.

----------


## donnay

> I would agree Gunny!  I don't think panic is the right word.  I have had some time to analyze my emotions on this.  It's not panic - It's pissed!!  I am pissed as all hell at how this is being handled.  It is putting everyone that I love at risk.  Pissed, pissed, pissed!


Just proves again, Government is derelict in their duty to secure the country.

I say we get our pitchforks and torches ready!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Everything he said is on target.
> 
> His main point about panic is directed at measures being contemplated by the media-government complex, a concern everyone here shares. He talks about the potential for forced vaccinations. He is opposed to sending soldiers to Africa because it's not really a situation for the military, and that *they may spread Ebola*.
> 
> His other medical advise is somewhat a wait and see approach. There are current epidemics that are contagious and that kill more people _today_, like AIDS and TB. If Ebola breaks out, no doubt he would adjust his level of concern, especially if it starts to effect a lot more people.
> 
> And that is at the root of concerns about Ebola, it has the _potential_ to become a major (and gruesome) killer. It doesn't mean it will, but the potential is there. When it starts looking that way, then it will be time to become more concerned.
> 
> I would also note that Ron did not address quarantines or hot-zone travel restrictions.


Interestingly, this sounds like exactly what I have been saying, and for that I have been accused of panicking.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Oh you're so right...attempts at thought control is no infringement at all and God forbid anyone object.  Just like we are supposed to stop talking about Ebola...like every libtard I know keeps saying. Nothing to see here...just move along and stop yelling fire in a theater.  However I hope ChristianAnarchist is appreciative of you being butthurt on his behalf.


I'm not "butthurt" on anyone's behalf.  Your comment that he was "infringing" on your "freedom" belies a gross misapprehension as to what exactly is an infringement of freedom.  Someone disagreeing with you and suggesting an alternate viewpoint is not an infringement on freedom.  

Do you have any idea what you're talking about?  I sincerely hope you don't tell people you're a libertarian...

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm not "butthurt" on anyone's behalf.  Your comment that he was "infringing" on your "freedom" belies a gross misapprehension as to what exactly is an infringement of freedom.  Someone disagreeing with you and suggesting an alternate viewpoint is not an infringement on freedom.  
> 
> Do you have any idea what you're talking about?  I sincerely hope you don't tell people you're a libertarian...


He has been posting in every thread on here about the topic telling people how they should be reacting. If I choose to call him on it, that's my prerogative but he can speak for himself so feel free to ignore me if you don't like my interpretation just as I will probably soon be ignoring the both of you.  I haven't advised anyone how they should think or react. I give people here enough credit that they can do their own due diligence and think, speak or feel anyway they wish. You wish to pass judgment on someone you don't think is libertarian enough? Kma.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> He has been posting in every thread on here about the topic telling people how they should be reacting. If I choose to call him on it, that's my prerogative but he can speak for himself so feel free to ignore me if you don't like my interpretation just as I will probably soon be ignoring the both of you.  I haven't advised anyone how they should think or react. I give people here enough credit that they can do their own due diligence and think, speak or feel anyway they wish.


You're perfectly entitled to respond to him.  But it is stupid to suggest that he's infringing upon your freedom, especially on these forums, where one would hopefully have at least a remedial grasp of what that means exactly.  It makes it seem as though you have no idea what you're talking about.

----------


## Carlybee

> You're perfectly entitled to respond to him.  But it is stupid to suggest that he's infringing upon your freedom, especially on these forums, where one would hopefully have at least a remedial grasp of what that means exactly.  It makes it seem as though you have no idea what you're talking about.


The ignore function is functional. Feel free to use it. You have no idea whatsoever anything about me so you can stop making assumptions. I know exactly what I am talking about and since you seem to be the only one bitching about me....maybe it's you Sparky. Consider yourself on ignore.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

I wish threads on discussion of the Federal Reserve and fiat currency along with numerous other important topics got the same attention as this thread has. Paranoia will destroya. Lets get back to what really maters. Please? Pretty please?

----------


## Carlybee

> I wish threads on discussion of the Federal Reserve and fiat currency along with numerous other important topics got the same attention as this thread has. Paranoia will destroya. Lets get back to what really maters. Please? Pretty please?


Is anyone forcing you to engage in this topic?  Yet another case in point.  I guess now we are expected to only have discussions that "matter" as per selected members.

----------


## Antischism

Curious, were people very vocal and angrily calling for travel bans during the H1N1 (284,000 + deaths worldwide) and SARS outbreaks? Those were much more contagious (airborne) and we seem to have gotten them under control. In fact, I can't recall any blanket travel bans ever occurring in the United States. There were travel bans in other countries in regards to SARS, but they proved to be both costly and ineffective.

People are also aware that there are no direct flights from the three most affected regions in Africa, correct? Because there are congressmen who were oblivious to this fact. So what exactly would a travel ban do? What regions would we ban travel from? How would you stop people from illegally getting in? Wouldn't this make it much more difficult to track those who potentially have Ebola? I'm struggling to see the benefits (only one I can imagine is people would feel 'safer') of this. So what happens when we get people who manage to come into the country with Ebola despite a travel ban, and who refuse to be honest because they knowingly violated the ban?

This seems counterproductive.

----------


## FindLiberty

Comments on RPF should follow the reductio argumentum ad hominem safety protocol
to reduce the spread of infection and mitigate future attacks of this nature!

Protocol protocol protocol 

Liberty Bar Soap - Kills Ebola virus too!

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> Is anyone forcing you to engage in this topic?  Yet another case in point.  I guess now we are expected to only have discussions that "matter" as per selected members.


You are making too much of something out of nothing. It's pure paranoia you are feeding.

----------


## Carlybee

> You are making too much of something out of nothing. It's pure paranoia you are feeding.


How am I feeding paranoia? Citation please. I am relaying things I've read and seen posted. I have not told anyone how they are supposed to think about anything nor have I told them to stop talking about it like you and several others have. Why are you so afraid of discussion?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> How am I feeding paranoia? Citation please. I am relaying things I've read and seen posted. I have not told anyone how they are supposed to think about anything nor have I told them to stop talking about it like you and several others have. Why are you so afraid of discussion?


When this blows over and nothing truly becomes of it you will still hold fast to the belief that discussing a mischaracterization of events was just worthy.

----------


## Carlybee

> When this blows over and nothing truly becomes of it you will still hold fast to the belief that discussing a mischaracterization of events was just worthy.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> 


Nonsense is not thought. I assume you mean to say that I am the "Nonsense Police". If so then yes I am guilty as charged.

----------


## Carlybee

> Nonsense is not thought. I assume you mean to say that I am the "Nonsense Police". If so then yes I am guilty as charged.


Look dude. I posted some comments to illustrate what is being put out there. I prefaced it by saying I didn't necessarily buy into it. Should I private message you first and get your permission as to what is acceptable to discuss? Piss up a rope.

----------


## Carlybee

New thread if anyone cares to discuss without jackasses accusing you of feeding paranoia.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-about-Ebola

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> Look dude. I posted some comments to illustrate what is being put out there. I prefaced it by saying I didn't necessarily buy into it. Should I private message you first and get your permission as to what is acceptable to discuss? Piss up a rope.


Funny thing is, my initial post wasn't directed at you. It was directed at the topic of this thread which has gained far more attention that it should have ever earned. You seem to have taken it as if it was directed at you. Not sure why. Perhaps you should ask yourself.

----------


## Carlybee

> Funny thing is, my initial post wasn't directed at you. It was directed at the topic of this thread which has gained far more attention that it should have ever earned. You seem to have taken it as if it was directed at you. Not sure why. Perhaps you should ask yourself.



Because it's not your place to come into a thread about a specific topic and tell people that they should only be discussing things that "matter" according to you. You saw the title of the thread before you posted. No one forced you to read it. Apparently you were addressing anyone who has posted in here so why wouldn't I consider myself part of it? At any rate, I'm not going to argue all day so think what you want.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> Because it's not your place to come into a thread about a specific topic and tell people that they should only be discussing things that "matter" according to you. You saw the title of the thread before you posted. No one forced you to read it.


So now who is acting as the thought police? Face it it's paranoia and you and others are feeding it.

----------


## Carlybee

> So now who is acting as the thought police? Face it it's paranoia and you and others are feeding it.


Ignore

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Because it's not your place to come into a thread about a specific topic and tell people that they should only be discussing things that "matter" according to you. You saw the title of the thread before you posted. No one forced you to read it. Apparently you were addressing anyone who has posted in here so why wouldn't I consider myself part of it? At any rate, I'm not going to argue all day so think what you want.


Hilarious.  "It's not your place to come into a thread..." and express your opinions on the topic, in other words.

----------


## Carlybee

> Hilarious.  "It's not your place to come into a thread..." and express your opinions on the topic, in other words.



Opinions are one thing, unsolicited advice is another or telling people that they should post things that "matter". The word Ebola is in the title of the thread yet you don't want anyone discussing Ebola. Now that's hilarious.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*
Ebola could inflict Political damage to Obama's Democratic Party, loss of Senate control*

----------


## alucard13mm

> Nina Pham, the Dallas nurse to contracted Ebola this week, may have spread the virus to her boyfriend, according to reports.
> 
> Got News reported  that it got information from two separate Alcon employees. It reported  on an email that was sent out to Alcon employees, which said her  boyfriend was admitted to the hospital with “Ebola-like symptoms” and  “he’s now in quarantine.” The website posted an update from Alcon CEO  Jeff George’s email.


So... this honor system self-quarantine thing is working quite well isnt it? People traveling around. Kissing or having sex with love ones.

----------


## devil21

New ebola czar is Biden's and Gore's ex-chief of staff.  That should tell you right there that ebola isn't a real public health threat.  There's an agenda behind it that needs to be guided and approved politically and judicially.

----------


## donnay

> New ebola czar is Biden's and Gore's ex-chief of staff.  That should tell you right there that ebola isn't a real public health threat.  There's an agenda behind it that needs to be guided and approved politically and judicially.


Yeah, Medical tyranny to inoculate you against your will.  Then when the epidemic spreads (from the vaccine, of course), they can declare Martial Law.

----------


## MelissaWV

Bravo.  It's paranoia that ebola has been contracted in this nation, and that I don't trust people to self-quarantine and the CDC to provide straight answers to everyone, but on the other hand I should be discussing other topics that involve the Government being shady and incompetent.  The logic is so beautiful and flawless, really.

* * *

This topic alarms people for three simple reasons that make it the perfect storm.

1. No one wants to die like this.  This isn't just a really bad case of the flu.  You would not die of the pure disease in the US, mind you, because there are methods of treatment once you have the disease that are way better than you would have access to in a lot of "clinics" in third world countries.  You would be mildly more comfortable, if only due to climate control and proper hydration.  It's still a little difficult to ignore the symptoms and painful machinations of this little bug.  The possibility of bleeding from every major bodily exit, some of them helping to expel parts of your internal workings, is not a good possibility at all.  Contrast that with H1N1 which really is a super bad case of the flu.  Also contrast it with truly airborne diseases, and you begin to understand that...

2. This should be stoppable.  This is not a hugely widespread outbreak, and it should have been pretty easy to isolate right off the bat.  Travel restrictions would not have stopped this dead in its tracks, because they are based either on nation of origin (as was pointed out that's a ridiculous way to do this) or on visas/passports.  None of that will prevent people taking a roundabout route to the US, those who've visited infected nations and come back but have an "acceptable" passport, etc..  And at this point the genie is out of the bottle.  The people involved have interacted with loved ones, been on public transportation, been on cruises, been moved from place to place within and outside of the initial hospital, and so on.  Banning others when you have a widening circle of people to suspect might start showing symptoms is a logistical nightmare ripe for abuse.  Hell, the CDC's "list of people they were watching" did not seem to originally include this nurse, but the story is simultaneously that she was in close, repeated contact with the patient in Dallas.  How does that name not make it onto a list of potentially infected people? 

3.  Government is short-sighted, self-important, self-replicating, and opportunistic.  That almost sounds like a description of ebola, but I digress.  They WILL create new departments to oversee this (Ebola Czar?  I would have thought the head of the CDC already supposedly handled that, even from a "we must have an agency!" standpoint?).  There will be new laws (Republicans calling for travel bans will need to legislate it into effect and, of course, fund and train the TSA).  There will be wasted money and clamoring for earmarked funds to "protect the people" (how much DOES it cost to shut down a school and decontaminate it with chemicals from top to bottom?).  Most of all, though, the refrain that only Government can handle this will be repeated almost as often as "direct contact with bodily fluids" (with no explanation of what that means), "protocol breach" (assuming there was a standardized protocol communicated to everyone who ever went into that room), and several other choice statements.

So it doesn't mean people are paranoid because they are vigilant and aware, and it doesn't mean there is zero threat simply because the Government will take advantage.  

Let's propose a scenario that sounds like it's right out of a movie.  Let's say that there are lower level workers who didn't make it onto a "list" who might have handled medical waste related to a patient.  Someone took their gloves off wrong, or didn't bother wearing them properly to start with, or even jabbed themselves with a needle.  Yeah, that last one happens and no, people do not always report it.  That person goes home.  Let's say they do not live in the most sanitary conditions and live with a lot of other family.  Let's imply that this family does not want to get medical care when they start showing symptoms, or even more advanced stages.  Let's also imply that not everyone in the household is here legally, or that maybe someone's not keen on having to be in isolation where their hourly job will no longer be paying to feed their family.  How quickly does a disease spread through that kind of community?  Before you roll your eyes again, take a look at the Dallas area.  Really look at it.  How sure are you that this is far-fetched conjecture?

Does this mean I'm quaking in my boots?  Nope.  It does mean, though, that I'm aware it isn't something to take lightly, and that I'm watchful of how the Government is going to spin this to their advantage.

----------


## acptulsa

> Does this mean I'm quaking in my boots?  Nope.  It does mean, though, that I'm aware it isn't something to take lightly, and that I'm watchful of how the Government is going to spin this to their advantage.


This is the morning to do it.  Some 80% of _This Week_ was all about it, and so far _Meet the Press_ hasn't talked about anything else...

----------


## MelissaWV

> This is the morning to do it.  Some 80% of _This Week_ was all about it, and so far _Meet the Press_ hasn't talked about anything else...


Most of the lasting legislation related to this is not likely to have the word "ebola" in it at all.  One of the ironies of someone complaining there's not enough focus on economic threads is that the "markets are tanking at least in part due to the ebola scare."  It'll be two or three spaces removed before legislation comes through to "salvage the recovery" or some GOP firebrand appears with a plan to "kickstart the real recovery" amid much head-nodding and applause... just in time for the election.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Oh you're so right...attempts at thought control is no infringement at all and God forbid anyone object.  Just like we are supposed to stop talking about Ebola...like every libtard I know keeps saying. Nothing to see here...just move along and stop yelling fire in a theater.  However I hope ChristianAnarchist is appreciative of you being butthurt on his behalf.


My goodness!!  Can't we all "JUST GET ALONG" (famous quote).  Really?  People getting all upset because I point out the chances of getting Ebola are slim to none??  Give me a break here.  When I use the word "panic" I'm not addressing you or gunny specifically.  I'm addressing the lamestream media and the average Joe.  I do want to point out how "mandatory" anything is anti-liberty and if that means you might find a sick person living in the home next to you then just stay away from them.  

If you follow your suggestions (government intervention) to their logical conclusions you will find that eventually the use of force is required to "keep us safe".  This always sound like a great idea until it's used on you.  How about your kid is in school and vomits.  The goons instantly quarantine him on suspicion of having "Ebola" and whisk him away to some area that you cannot access him.  He's gone for 21 to 30 days and you don't know where he is or how he's doing.  He may or not come back alive.  

Yes, this is an extreme example but not that far fetched.  Yes, I guess such measure WOULD give us a little more "safety" but then you all know about sacrificing Liberty for Safety...

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I wish threads on discussion of the Federal Reserve and fiat currency along with numerous other important topics got the same attention as this thread has. Paranoia will destroya. Lets get back to what really maters. Please? Pretty please?


I LOVE that!! "Paranoia will destroya"...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lindsey Graham is not scared of Ebola!

----------


## Crashland

Everyone freaking out because of the "well it's not a threat right now, but it has the _potential_ if...", is throwing themselves a lifeline for when this thing inevitably blows over. "Well we did say it was just the _potential_...but thanks to our hard work sounding the alarm nothing happened."
Said it before and I'll say it again. There will be nothing more than a handful of isolated Ebola cases here in the US. Even with Obama and the CDC being incompetent and slow to learn.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Bravo.  It's paranoia that ebola has been contracted in this nation, and that I don't trust people to self-quarantine and the CDC to provide straight answers to everyone, but on the other hand I should be discussing other topics that involve the Government being shady and incompetent.  The logic is so beautiful and flawless, really.
> 
> * * *
> 
> This topic alarms people for three simple reasons that make it the perfect storm.
> 
> 1. No one wants to die like this.  This isn't just a really bad case of the flu.  You would not die of the pure disease in the US, mind you, because there are methods of treatment once you have the disease that are way better than you would have access to in a lot of "clinics" in third world countries.  You would be mildly more comfortable, if only due to climate control and proper hydration.  It's still a little difficult to ignore the symptoms and painful machinations of this little bug.  The possibility of bleeding from every major bodily exit, some of them helping to expel parts of your internal workings, is not a good possibility at all.  Contrast that with H1N1 which really is a super bad case of the flu.  Also contrast it with truly airborne diseases, and you begin to understand that...
> 
> 2. This should be stoppable.  This is not a hugely widespread outbreak, and it should have been pretty easy to isolate right off the bat.  Travel restrictions would not have stopped this dead in its tracks, because they are based either on nation of origin (as was pointed out that's a ridiculous way to do this) or on visas/passports.  None of that will prevent people taking a roundabout route to the US, those who've visited infected nations and come back but have an "acceptable" passport, etc..  And at this point the genie is out of the bottle.  The people involved have interacted with loved ones, been on public transportation, been on cruises, been moved from place to place within and outside of the initial hospital, and so on.  Banning others when you have a widening circle of people to suspect might start showing symptoms is a logistical nightmare ripe for abuse.  Hell, the CDC's "list of people they were watching" did not seem to originally include this nurse, but the story is simultaneously that she was in close, repeated contact with the patient in Dallas.  How does that name not make it onto a list of potentially infected people? 
> ...



Good Lord, a rational and common sense response.  And here I thought that common sense was mensa non grata....

----------


## osan

> 3.  Government is short-sighted, self-important, self-replicating, and opportunistic.


IOW, it is a virus, only far deadlier than Ebola or Marburg.

----------


## osan

> ...just in time for the election.


Funny, that.

----------


## Carlybee

> My goodness!!  Can't we all "JUST GET ALONG" (famous quote).  Really?  People getting all upset because I point out the chances of getting Ebola are slim to none??  Give me a break here.  When I use the word "panic" I'm not addressing you or gunny specifically.  I'm addressing the lamestream media and the average Joe.  I do want to point out how "mandatory" anything is anti-liberty and if that means you might find a sick person living in the home next to you then just stay away from them.  
> 
> If you follow your suggestions (government intervention) to their logical conclusions you will find that eventually the use of force is required to "keep us safe".  This always sound like a great idea until it's used on you.  How about your kid is in school and vomits.  The goons instantly quarantine him on suspicion of having "Ebola" and whisk him away to some area that you cannot access him.  He's gone for 21 to 30 days and you don't know where he is or how he's doing.  He may or not come back alive.  
> 
> Yes, this is an extreme example but not that far fetched.  Yes, I guess such measure WOULD give us a little more "safety" but then you all know about sacrificing Liberty for Safety...



Show me where I have ever recommended govt intervention? They can't find their asses with both hands. Don't attribute things to me I never said.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Everyone freaking out because of the "well it's not a threat right now, but it has the _potential_ if...", is throwing themselves a lifeline for when this thing inevitably blows over. "Well we did say it was just the _potential_...but thanks to our hard work sounding the alarm nothing happened."
> Said it before and I'll say it again. There will be nothing more than a handful of isolated Ebola cases here in the US. Even with Obama and the CDC being incompetent and slow to learn.


I agree.  Now, what if you're one of the handful?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I agree.  Now, what if you're one of the handful?


All I ask, no matter what the circumstances of my death are, do not name a "law" after me.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> All I ask, no matter what the circumstances of my death are, do not name a "law" after me.


I'll promise that for you if you do the same for me.

----------


## Crashland

> I agree.  Now, what if you're one of the handful?


What if I'm one of the handful who gets struck by lightning each year? Everybody is orders of magnitude more likely to die of a heart attack this year than from Ebola.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Show me where I have ever recommended govt intervention? They can't find their asses with both hands. Don't attribute things to me I never said.


Good, I'm glad you don't want the "government" to intervene.  Perhaps I misunderstood.  Didn't you want a ban on travel from certain locations or at least "inspection" of people coming from there?  If so, wouldn't that be government intervention?  If they "inspected" people from Africa doesn't that mean they could also detain them for suspicion of "Ebola"?  

Of course I think that quarantine is a good tool for contagious disease but to be consistent with liberty it should be with the patient's consent.  I think most patients would agree to a form of self-quarantine in their home or a special quarantine ward in a hospital if they were diagnosed with a deadly contagious disease.  If you did run into someone who did not agree to it the only way to deal with it and maintain a liberty position is to notify neighbors or others coming in contact with the person that they are infected.  This, of course, means that HIPPA needs to be trashed (I'm all for it)...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> What if I'm one of the handful who gets struck by lightning each year? Everybody is orders of magnitude more likely to die of a heart attack this year than from Ebola.


Would you think I was weird if I told someone, "Do not hold an umbrella in an open field during a lightning storm?"

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Would you think I was weird if I told someone, "Do not hold an umbrella in an open field during a lightning storm?"


I would find it amusing if the entire country, simultaneously, became concerned with weather apparel.

Suggesting weather apparel, offering their opinion on weather apparel, watching the news constantly for their take on weather apparel.... that sort of thing.

ETA: It would be especially amusing if those who offered advice with regards to weather apparel spelled apparel: aparell, or they confused Apparel with being a country.

An apparel czar would be somewhat amusing too, if it weren't so un-amusing.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I would find it amusing if the entire country, simultaneously, became concerned with weather apparel.
> 
> Suggesting weather apparel, offering their opinion on weather apparel, watching the news constantly for their take on weather apparel.... that sort of thing.
> 
> ETA: It would be especially amusing if those who offered advice with regards to weather apparel spelled apparel: aparell, or they confused Apparel with being a country.
> 
> An apparel czar would be somewhat amusing too, if it weren't so un-amusing.


If lightning had never occurred in the recorded history of the US, and then suddenly lightning started out of nowhere at it's present rate and saturation, then I would expect it was just common sense to pass on advice to people on how to avoid getting struck by lightening.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If lightning had never occurred in the recorded history of the US, and then suddenly lightning started out of nowhere at it's present rate and saturation, then I would expect it was just common sense to pass on advice to people on how to avoid getting struck by lightening.


Honestly.

Or take the incidents of cops killing innocent people.

*Very* rare, compared to people killing other people, or heart disease killing people or cancer or flu.

But the ramifications of what will happen if left uncontrolled, if left to grow and expand unchecked are horrendous.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Honestly.
> 
> Or take the incidents of cops killing innocent people.
> 
> *Very* rare, compared to people killing other people, or heart disease killing people or cancer or flu.
> 
> But the ramifications of what will happen if left uncontrolled, if left to grow and expand unchecked are horrendous.


This is so true.  You are statistically FAR more likely to be accidentally killed by a gang member in the crossfire of some turf war than you are by a cop, nevertheless the official transgressions are far more important because of the _potential_ from public complacency on police state abuses.  Shoot, depending on where you live, you are more likely to get hacked to death by a machete wielding MS-13 member because you are some guy who crossed the wrong street at the wrong time and saw something you weren't supposed to.  As horrible as that is, the less statistically likely event of getting shot in the head by a cop is still more important, because the police act on official fiat.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> If lightning had never occurred in the recorded history of the US, and then suddenly lightning started out of nowhere at it's present rate and saturation, then I would expect it was just common sense to pass on advice to people on how to avoid getting struck by lightening.


Well sure.

But things being put in perspective might be beneficial too.

Not going outside of your home because of possible lightning strikes might be seen as overdoing it. "Everyone will die from lightning strikes!!!!"... etc.

Not that any in this thread have been saying as much (though I've admittedly followed just a few pages of it) but regardless, those voices are alive and well.

----------


## pcosmar

Was in town helping Mom,
On the front page of the local paper,,
Protocols in place at WMH in case of Ebola outbreak

http://www.sooeveningnews.com/articl...NEWS/141018978

*WMH*, is War Memorial Hospital. I was born there,, and it seems they have been going down hill ever since.

Anyone with any choice goes somewhere else,, But a lot of Canadians use it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well sure.
> 
> But things being put in perspective might be beneficial too.
> 
> Not going outside of your home because of possible lightning strikes might be seen as overdoing it. "Everyone will die from lightning strikes!!!!"... etc.
> 
> Not that any in this thread have been saying as much (though I've admittedly followed just a few pages of it) but regardless, those voices are alive and well.


All I've mentioned is restricting flights and/or passengers inbound from the countries where the disease is raging, and this could be done adopting the method that ships have used for hundreds of years to prevent bringing contagion into foreign ports, and was used by Belize just this weekend, that of "Pratique".

This was how Senegal and Nigeria stopped their Ebola outbreaks.

Very simple, very effective, no national freak out required, no martial law and no multi billion dollar spending orgasm on what will end up being mostly unneeded preparations, materials and "lockdowns".

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Well sure.
> 
> But things being put in perspective might be beneficial too.
> 
> Not going outside of your home because of possible lightning strikes might be seen as overdoing it. "Everyone will die from lightning strikes!!!!"... etc.
> 
> Not that any in this thread have been saying as much (though I've admittedly followed just a few pages of it) but regardless, _those voices are alive and well._


Outside of RPF's, _sure_ they are.  This place is, and has been pretty well rational, especially when compared with "everywhere else."  Which is usually one of the things that these forums does best.  When the average joe is searching up "ebola" on Google.com I happen to like the idea that a stranger can visit here and find a resoivoir of actual common sense.

----------


## Lucille

Nassim Taleb: Here's What People Don't Understand About Ebola
http://www.businessinsider.com/nassi...#ixzz3Gcz7QcFA




> Multiplication  that's what people don't understand about Ebola, according to Nassim Taleb, the author of "Fooled by Randomness" and "The Black Swan."
> 
> More specifically, Taleb explained to Business Insider that many people talking about the disease don't "have a grasp of the severity of the multiplicative process."
> 
> *The argument that the US should be more worried about a disease like cancer  which has more stable rates of infection than Ebola does currently  is a logic that Taleb calls "the empiricism of the idiots."*
> 
> The basic idea: The growth of Ebola infection is nonlinear, so the number of people catching it doubles every 20 days. Because of this, you have to act quickly at the source of infections, he says. "The closer you are to the source, the more effective you are at slowing it down ... it is much more rational to prevent it now than later."
> 
> *The problem Taleb sees is that if there is not more urgent action in Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Guinea  to the point of restricting travel and other measures that may now seem like an overreaction  then there will be consequences here.
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...id=13012333374




> EBOLA. You need to focus on growth rate, not number of victims --in other words the 2nd order, not first order effect, the nonlinearity.
> ---
> [Added: Something that doubles every 24 days multiplies by 37,000 every year. The doubling period is 15-20 days in Libera. So the idea proposed by Yaneer Bar Yam is to slow it down in the place of origin. You can't rely on the medical establishment here to screen properly (too risky). And you want to avoid having ebola spread out of Africa too much before the winter up North when epidemics grow faster, and avoid having consumers panicking ahead of the Christmas season as they become agoraphobic.]
> 
> [Comment: This should be familiar to people here as it is the same nonlinearity behind fragility and antifragility.
> 
> *Naive evidentiary methods lead people to focus on death rate (which is lower than mortality from hitting one's own furniture) and deem overreaction or even concern to be "irrational". But these rates do not grow exponentially. These are the same evidentiary idiots who refused to see financial risks in 2007.* Much psychologists of risks don't know probability and think people are "irrational" when it is the psychologists who confuse, Pinker-style, naive evidence for statistical property.]


EBOLA: A simplified model extracting the effect of uncertainty, & why should ignore the "empiricism of the idiot". 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nassi...333374?fref=nf

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8n...o1dkMzOVU/view

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> All I've mentioned is restricting flights and/or passengers inbound from the countries where the disease is raging, and this could be done adopting the method that ships have used for hundreds of years to prevent bringing contagion into foreign ports, and was used by Belize just this weekend, that of "Pratique".
> 
> This was how Senegal and Nigeria stopped their Ebola outbreaks.
> 
> Very simple, very effective, no national freak out required, no martial law and no multi billion dollar spending orgasm on what will end up being mostly unneeded preparations, materials and "lockdowns".


The border is still rather "open." It, I imagine, isn't hard to bypass said security measures. Said agencies tasked with combating this "epidemic" are incredibly incompetent... even unbelievably so. I mean, let's keep this in perspective.

----------


## osan

> All I've mentioned is restricting flights and/or passengers inbound from the countries where the disease is raging, and this could be done adopting the method that ships have used for hundreds of years to prevent bringing contagion into foreign ports, and was used by Belize just this weekend, that of "Pratique".
> 
> This was how Senegal and Nigeria stopped their Ebola outbreaks.
> 
> Very simple, very effective, no national freak out required, no martial law and no multi billion dollar spending orgasm on what will end up being mostly unneeded preparations, materials and "lockdowns".



Racis...

----------


## Carlybee

> Good, I'm glad you don't want the "government" to intervene.  Perhaps I misunderstood.  Didn't you want a ban on travel from certain locations or at least "inspection" of people coming from there?  If so, wouldn't that be government intervention?  If they "inspected" people from Africa doesn't that mean they could also detain them for suspicion of "Ebola"?  
> 
> Of course I think that quarantine is a good tool for contagious disease but to be consistent with liberty it should be with the patient's consent.  I think most patients would agree to a form of self-quarantine in their home or a special quarantine ward in a hospital if they were diagnosed with a deadly contagious disease.  If you did run into someone who did not agree to it the only way to deal with it and maintain a liberty position is to notify neighbors or others coming in contact with the person that they are infected.  This, of course, means that HIPPA needs to be trashed (I'm all for it)...


I don't know how you can think most people would self quarantine themselves when one of the healthcare workers exposed to Duncan got on a plane and another one went on a cruise. People are apparently stupid. I don't think govt control is the answer but not everything has a liberty solution either due to the fact that we don't live in a pro liberty environment. That would be nice, but until we do it's not realistic. I don't have the answers I just want to have the freedom to discuss and consider every scenario without people on here trying to squash the conversation. Especially when in essence they are actually parroting the Administration by telling people to stop worrying.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> What if I'm one of the handful who gets struck by lightning each year? *Everybody** is orders of magnitude more likely to die of a heart attack this year than from Ebola.


* This statement is null and void if you happen to live in Western Africa *this* year.
It has a good chance of being null and void in most of the world *next* year.

-t

----------


## devil21

Biden to Justice Roberts:  You will rule on microchips in people and brain scans.




Im listening to MTP pundits talk about the 'Pentagon Strike Team' that will work inside the US under ebola pretenses.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The _USS Mercy_ and _USS Comfort_ are both "hot stacked" currently but could be underway in less than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> The non-profit "Mercy Ships" organization, out of Texas, already has their vessel working in the area, Guinea IIRC.
> 
> Unrelated, I have couple of shipmates that I know that served as volunteer crew onboard.


EBOLA OUTBREAK DELAYS MERCY SHIPS SAIL TO AFRICA
https://www.mercyships.org/ebola-out...ail-to-africa/

The Africa Mercy adjusts plans to bring hope and healing in the midst of current uncertainties

TENERIFE, CANARY ISLANDS -August 18, 2014  Collateral hardship from the Ebola epidemic now includes a delay for Mercy Ships, which operates the worlds largest civilian hospital ship in ports on the West Coast of Africa. Already with one canceled deployment to Guinea, where Ebola first broke out last December, the Mercy Ship now waits in the water with crew and staff, pending an end-of-August decision on field service in Benin.
The Mercy Ship was due to sail for the port of Cotonou, Benin, for its 10-month field service last week but has delayed that sail pending further assessment due to the virulence of the outbreak in neighboring Nigeria.  Earlier, in April, Mercy Ships made the difficult decision to cancel the hospital ships planned deployment to Guinea, where the Ebola outbreak began last December.
Currently docked in the Canary Islands, following the vessels annual maintenance phase, the 16,500-ton Mercy Ship is designed to deploy specialized surgical expertise and educational support. It is unequipped to treat viral epidemics, according to the charitys president and founder Don Stephens.
Multi-bed wards and limited isolation facilities, close proximity to crew accommodation and dining for families and children are but a few restraints, Stephens said. We also hire 200 day crew in each port as part of our training and capacity building for Africa.
Stephens said the organization is closely monitoring the situation on the whole of the African continent. Africa is and remains our priority, but crew safety drives every decision, he emphasized. We request prayer as we consider all options to manage the risk, including deployment to other unaffected nations.  This ships crew of 400 represents 40 nations, with up to 60 children onboard at any time.
Following the US Center for Disease Control recommendations, Mercy Ships has banned crew travel to Guinea, Sierra Leone, Liberia and Nigeria. Likewise, crew guests and day crew may not board the Mercy Ship for at least 21 days after they have visited one of the four affected countries.
Mercy Ships has many, many friends in West Africa, Stephens said. In the meantime, our prayers go out to all those affected by this terrible epidemic, especially those in Liberia, Sierra Leone, Guinea, and Nigeria.
Docking in an African port, the ship brings high-tech equipment, state-of-the-art facilities, highly skilled doctors, free specialized surgeries, healthcare training including instrument sterilization and disease prevention, agricultural training and more.  Mercy Ships provides many types of surgeries:  maxillofacial, plastic reconstructive, orthopaedic, and general.  The organization also offers dental care and eye care, and it works alongside local government and healthcare providers to improve local healthcare delivery systems.
Since the first arrival of a Mercy Ship in 1991 to Togo, 23 of the 35 years of Mercy Ships service have been focused in Africa.  For more information go to www.mercyships.org.

====
They are, however, currently looking for another ship.  Perhaps one better suited to dealing with epidemics?

-t

----------


## S.Shorland

BBC last night from memory: ' The recovered Spanish nurse was treated by blood serum drip and other drugs.' I also heard american nurse survivor talking on american media about hoping her blood could be useful.Hopefully the dam is breaking regarding sitting on simple survivor antibody donation in favour of antibody (patented) vaccines.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Blood transfusion named as priority treatment for Ebola
Therapy uses serum from disease survivors, but data on effectiveness is scarce.
(journal article on 1979 outbreak reported 80% => 12.5% fatality rate w/ this Tx, albeit with a small sample size)

http://www.nature.com/news/blood-tra...-ebola-1.15854

Treating Ebola patients with the blood or purified serum of disease survivors should be made a priority in the fight against the ongoing outbreak in West Africa, an expert panel organized by the World Health Organization (WHO) said on 5 September.

The recommendation came at the end of a two-day meeting to determine which experimental Ebola therapies and vaccines should be prioritized for accelerated clinical development. The WHO estimates that roughly 3,700 people have been infected in West Africa, and about 1,850 have died.

Marie-Paule Kieny, WHO assistant director-general for health systems and innovation, said that the transfusion of whole blood or purified serum from Ebola survivors is the therapy with the greatest potential to be implemented immediately on a large scale in West Africa  in part because the outbreaks size means that there are many potential donors available. The idea is to transfer antibodies against Ebola from survivors to those still infected, but there is little information on the efficacy of such treatment.

The priority, said Kieny, will be to ensure that collected blood is free of other pathogens and that health-care workers remain safe during transfusions, when they would be exposed to Ebola patients' blood. Efforts to establish proper infrastructure and training are in place, she added.

No Ebola therapies or vaccines have yet been approved for human use. But on 11 August, a WHO expert panel said that it is ethically acceptable to test and use experimental medicines in the outbreak, provided that every effort is made to gather scientific data on safety and efficacy. That panel said that such actions are justified because of the exceptional nature of this outbreak; it has proven difficult to implement public-health measures that have ended past Ebola outbreaks.

Promising candidates
At the WHO meeting that concluded on 5 September, experts also recommended prioritizing tests of two candidate vaccines: a chimpanzee adenovirus vaccine (ChAd3) developed by the US National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) and drug giant GlaxoSmithKline, and a recombinant vesicular stomatitis virus (rVSV) vaccine developed by the Public Health Agency of Canada and licensed to NewLink Genetics of Ames, Iowa. Both the ChAd3 and rVSV vaccines have conferred 100% protection against Ebola in animal studies.

Phase I trials of the rVSV vaccine will begin this month in the United States, and trials of ChAd3 vaccines will also begin in the United States, the United Kingdom, Gambia and Mali. They will test whether the vaccines are safe, and determine whether they elicit the levels of immune response that have conferred protection against Ebola in animals.

*Eight hundred doses of rVSV are currently available, the WHO says, and some 15,000 doses of ChAd3 should be ready by the end of the year.*
(at which point 1.4M people are expected to be infected - ugh!)

The panel convened by WHO also selected drugs for priority use and testing, basing its decision on those that have shown good efficacy and safety in non-human primates. The chosen treatments include ZMapp, a cocktail of monoclonal antibodies developed by Mapp Biopharmaceutical in San Diego, California, that last week was shown to confer 100% protection in rhesus macaques. On 2 September, the US Department of Health and Human Services announced up to US$42.3 million in funding over 18 months for the drugs development and manufacture.

Oyewale Tomori, a virologist at Redeemer's University in Redemption City, Nigeria, says that efforts to test and distribute new therapies and vaccines must not detract from the need to institute basic public-health measures in Ebola-stricken areas, or to provide supportive care for patients. Few patients in outbreak areas have access to quality care measures, such as intravenous rehydration, that can greatly reduce mortality. But the WHO said on 28 August that it was seeking $490 million to bolster basic public-health measures and the quality of care in Ebola treatment centres.

-t

----------


## S.Shorland

Oh
http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/10/n...of-ebola-ever/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> BBC last night from memory: ' The recovered Spanish nurse was treated by blood serum drip and other drugs.' I also heard american nurse survivor talking on american media about hoping her blood could be useful.Hopefully the dam is breaking regarding sitting on simple survivor antibody donation in favour of *antibody (patented)* vaccines.


ZMapp _is_ a patented anti-body treatment. It is not a vaccine. Vaccines simply stimulate a person to develop their own anti-bodies.

Unfortunately, they do not have a manufacturing process for Zmapp that can be scaled-up (yet).




> ZMapp is an experimental biopharmaceutical drug comprising three humanized monoclonal antibodies under development as a treatment for Ebola virus disease. 
> ...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZMapp

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Nassim Taleb: Here's What People Don't Understand About Ebola
> http://www.businessinsider.com/nassi...#ixzz3Gcz7QcFA


The mathematicians and economists who understand math are a bit more worried than some...




> Much worse to come
> The Ebola epidemic in west Africa poses a catastrophic threat to the region, and could yet spread further
> 
> ON MARCH 25th the World Health Organisation (WHO) reported a rash of cases of Ebola in Guinea, the first such ever seen in west Africa. As of then there had been 86 suspected cases, and there were reports of suspected cases in the neighbouring countries of Sierra Leone and Liberia as well. The death toll was 60.
> 
> On October 15th the WHO released its latest update. The outbreak has now seen 8,997 confirmed, probable and suspected cases of Ebola. All but 24 of those have been in Guinea (16% of the total), Sierra Leone (36%) and Liberia (47%). The current death toll is 4,493. These numbers are underestimates; many cases, in some places probably most, go unreported.
> 
> This all pales, though, compared with what is to come. The WHO fears it could see between 5,000 and 10,000 new cases reported a week by the beginning of December; that is, as many cases each week as have been seen in the entire outbreak up to this point. This is the terrifying thing about exponential growth as applied to disease: what is happening now, and what happens next, is always as bad as the sum of everything that has happened to date.
> 
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Oh
> http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/10/n...of-ebola-ever/


Indeed. Oh. 

What will they eventually call this strain of Ebola? Ebola Guinea? 




> A More Dangerous Strain
> 
> The head of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota – Dr. Michael Osterholm – is a prominent public health scientist and a nationally recognized biosecurity expert.
> 
> Dr. Osterholm just gave a talk shown on C-Span explaining that a top Ebola virologist – the Head of Special Pathogens at Canada’s health agency, Gary Kobinger – has found that the current strain of Ebola appears to be much worse than any strain seen before … and that the current virus may be more likely to spread through aerosols than strains which scientists have previously encountered.
> 
> Another top Ebola expert – chief scientist at the U.S. National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, and discoverer of the Reston strain of Ebola (Dr. Peter Jahrling) – said last week that this strain of Ebola appears to be more virulent than other strains we’ve seen, producing a much higher viral load much quicker than other strains.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Senegal Just Eradicated Ebola. It Implemented Travel Bans Back In August




> How did Senegal manage this feat, despite being so close to Ebola hot spots like Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Guinea? It closed off its borders to travelers from high-risk Ebola countries. According to International SOS, an international company which helps countries manage travel-related health and security risks, Senegal closed its land borders and restricted air entry back in August.
> ...
> http://thefederalist.com/2014/10/17/...ack-in-august/

----------


## FindLiberty

> Senegal Just Eradicated Ebola. It Implemented Travel Bans Back In August


Sorry, authorities here are just too bull headed stupid to do that
in the America. _"Tyranny at home, freedom for the inbound!"
_
If they were just ignorant and not quite so arrogant, it probably
could have been eradicated/prevented from coming here by now.

I'm still hoping for the best outcome...

----------


## Crashland

> * This statement is null and void if you happen to live in Western Africa *this* year.
> It has a good chance of being null and void in most of the world *next* year.
> 
> -t


The 3 countries of Guinea, Liberia, and Sierra Leone have 96% of all Ebola cases in this outbreak.
0.046% of the population in those countries have been infected, and about 40% of those are fatal.

I'm not saying it's not a problem, but the real tragedy will be all the people dying of malaria who we could not help/prevent because of Ebola.

----------


## Crashland

After the election is over it will be amazing how fast Ebola goes away from the news. Countries outside Africa may continue to have isolated incidents, or may completely eradicate the virus as Nigeria has done (Nigeria had 20 cases at one point and now have 0). Meanwhile West Africa may still struggle for awhile longer and it will be stunning how little everyone here will care.

----------


## navy-vet

> After the election is over it will be amazing how fast Ebola goes away from the news. Countries outside Africa may continue to have isolated incidents, or may completely eradicate the virus as Nigeria has done (Nigeria had 20 cases at one point and now have 0). Meanwhile West Africa may still struggle for awhile longer and it will be stunning how little everyone here will care.


Says Nigeria.

----------


## Crashland

> Says Nigeria.


Duh.

----------


## devil21

New ebola czar, Klain, is not only a lawyer, political hack and NOT a health specialist, he's also a eugenics supporter!  The man in charge of protecting Americans from a deadly disease is a person that believes there are too many people on the planet already.  They're not even trying to hide the agenda anymore...




The woman next to him is his handler.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Joy... ^^^

----------


## navy-vet

> Duh.


hmmm no sense of humor here....

----------


## FindLiberty

> ...The real tragedy will be all the people dying of malaria who we could not help/prevent because of Ebola.


Ebola did not ban DDT mosquito control

----------


## navy-vet

> Ebola did not ban DDT mosquito control


That's a good point.

----------


## green73

Somebody give me an update. How many Americans dead?

----------


## navy-vet

I'll bite...
One back in the summer I believe...and he passed away in an African hospital if my memory serves me.
Of course there was Mr Duncan in Texas who was the first to die here, but he wasn't a citizen, I don't think.
4500 in Africa total I heard, and Nigeria has been declared clear.
That's what I got anyway...

----------


## presence

> Somebody give me an update. How many Americans dead?


Just Duncan.  4555 worldwide.

----------


## presence

> Somebody give me an update. How many Americans dead?


I think there have been 8 cases on US soil.

5 cured
2 active
1 dead

Anonymous - Cured at Emory
Kent Brantly - Cured at Emory
Nancy Writebrol - Cured at Emory
Rick Scara - Cured at Nebraska Medical
Ashoka Mokpo - Cured at Nebraska Medical

Amber Vinson - Treated at Emory
Nina Pham - Treated at NIH Washington DC

Eric Duncan - Died at Presbyterian Dallas

 4555 deaths worldwide. 


48 of 800 cleared from self quarantine related to Duncan

----------


## S.Shorland

Ebola volunteer 'doing well' with vaccine shot (one of 60 vaccine trial volunteers)
http://www.witneygazette.co.uk/news/11547331._/

And
Did American Ebola field trials cause the pandemic?
http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/10/p...nd-his-troops/

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> New ebola czar, Klain, is not only a lawyer, political hack and NOT a health specialist, he's also a eugenics supporter!  The man in charge of protecting Americans from a deadly disease is a person that believes there are too many people on the planet already.  They're not even trying to hide the agenda anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman next to him is his handler.


It's mighty scary the hacks that are put in "charge"...  I really think some homeless person would be better qualified.

----------


## navy-vet

Thomas Eric Duncan wasn't an American, he was a Liberian visiting family in Dallas Texas.
Patrick Sawyer was an American who died in Nigeria of Ebola just before his plan to come home to Minnesota.

----------


## Carlybee

Thanks a lot Rick for volunteering our state. 






TEXAS TO CREATE 2 UNITS TO TREAT EBOLA PATIENTS




Updated 1 hr 13 mins ago
DALLAS, TX -- Texas will create containment facilities in North Texas and Galveston to treat any future Ebola patients.

Texas Gov. Rick Perry said Tuesday that facilities in Galveston and the Dallas suburb of Richardson will take in any future patients diagnosed with the disease that has killed one person at a Dallas hospital and infected two nurses who treated him.

The Richardson unit will be hosted by Methodist Health System, which is turning over an entire hospital floor and modifying parts of the facility for decontamination and other needs.

UT Southwestern Medical Center will provide doctors trained in infectious disease and Parkland Hospital will provide nurses and other staff. Both hospitals are in Dallas.

The other unit will be at the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston, southeast of Houston.

http://abc13.com/health/texas-to-cre...tients/359845/

----------


## amanbakal74

First Ebola case was reported in USA during indian Prime minister "Narendra Modi's visit to USA 2014.

----------


## navy-vet

> Thanks a lot Rick for volunteering our state. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEXAS TO CREATE 2 UNITS TO TREAT EBOLA PATIENTS
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea (IMHO), to set up units like this in the private hospitals and give them what they need to take care of indigent refugees which are coming in with diseases we don't even have names for. The last gift of enterovirus from south of the border, which has been flooding us for months now, is crippling kids and inducing full blown insulin dependent diabetes in like 48% of them! That's a very serious, and costly problem, and I know things are likely going to get much worse.

----------


## Carlybee

> Not a bad idea (IMHO), to set up units like this in the private hospitals and give them what they need to take care of indigent refugees which are coming in with diseases we don't even have names for. The last gift of enterovirus from south of the border, which has been flooding us for months now, is crippling kids and inducing full blown insulin dependent diabetes in like 48% of them! That's a very serious, and costly problem, and I know things are likely going to get much worse.



But are the private hospitals paying for it? I know UT will be state funded. Galveston is already a deadly disease research hospital.  Personally I think every hospital should have some sort of containment unit but I don't think taxpayers should have to fund them arbitrarily.

----------


## navy-vet

> But are the private hospitals paying for it? I know UT will be state funded. Galveston is already a deadly disease research hospital.  Personally I think every hospital should have some sort of containment unit but I don't think taxpayers should have to fund them arbitrarily.


I totally agree, but if the feds aren't going to secure us from invasion and in fact are using our monies to encourage it for political reasons, then they can pay the bill by either reducing the taxation on Texas or return what they have taken. This stuff gets very costly, very quickly and requires a sophisticated array of ancillary support services that can quickly destroy a hospitals budget.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Ebola patients could get transfusions from survivors ‘within weeks’
Work has commenced to make it possible to use blood in epidemic-hit countries, says World Health Organisation
http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...urvivors-weeks

Patients in the three west African countries devastated by Ebola may be able to get transfusions of blood from survivors within weeks, the World Health Organisation (WHO) says.

Unprecedented efforts are under way in Sierra Leone, Liberia and Guinea to make experimental treatments available in an attempt to slow the escalating number of infections and save lives.

Large-scale vaccine trials, which it is hoped might protect some of those most at risk, including health workers and burial teams, are expected to start in January.

Blood from survivors, such as the British nurse Will Pooley, contains antibodies that could help the immune systems of people with Ebola to fight the virus.

Dr Marie Paule Kieny, assistant director general at the WHO, said experts were working to make it possible to use blood in the epidemic-hit countries where health systems have collapsed.

“It needs to take into consideration the safety of the donor as well as the recipient,” she said at a briefing in Geneva. “Great care must be taken to ensure blood from the transfusions is devoid of infectious agents for Ebola as well as HIV, hepatitis and other dangerous pathogens.”

Capacity to take, test and use the blood of survivors was being set up in all three countries, but would be fastest in Liberia, she said, where she hoped it would be established in the coming weeks.

Experimental vaccines will be introduced at the beginning of next year, she said, although in the context of large-scale clinical trials. “I’m not saying there will be mass population immunisation starting in January 2015. This is not the case,” she said. “We’re talking about tens of thousands of doses, not millions, in January.”

Those trials will target people at high risk, probably including “healthcare workers but also burial teams or family members or contacts of known Ebola cases. There has been no decision yet taken. It is quite likely the intervention will take place in each of the three countries, so there may be a different approach in each country.”

There are three leading candidate vaccines. One from GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) and a similar vaccine from Johnson and Johnson are in human-safety trials, which are important not just to establish that there are no serious side-effects but also to work out the optimal dose.

GSK is manufacturing 10,000 doses of its vaccine, which is unprecedented before safety data – as is the sharing of data, which is taking place between commercial rivals. A third vaccine, from Canada, is moving into human trials and 800 vials have been shipped to Geneva for use in Africa as soon as there is data on its safety and immunogenicity – the antibody response it evokes, which is an indicator that it could be effective against the virus.

“There haven’t been any delays. We couldn’t go any faster without really doing things dangerously,” said Dr Charles Link, CEO and chief scientific officer of NewLink Genetics, of Ames, Iowa, which has the manufacturing licence from the Canadian government, speaking in the Canadian Press. “I don’t think humanity has ever tried to do something this complex, to be quite honest,” said Link.

The 10,000 doses of GSK’s vaccine will not be enough to immunise all frontline health workers and burial teams – that would require between 70,000 and 100,000 doses, but it is likely that the companies will try to ramp up production if the safety and immunogenicity data from trials outside of west Africa look good.

Experts will be hoping that the antibody response in people who have been vaccinated is high enough. If not, boosters could be required, which will be highly problematic in the three countries. It would be a huge logistical challenge to recall people for a second injection in a state where much of the infrastructure has broken down and health records and names and addresses of patients were not routinely recorded, even before Ebola hit.

Meanwhile, a senior Red Cross official has said he is confident the epidemic can be contained within four to six months by the methods that have stemmed Ebola outbreaks in the past.

Elhadj As Sy, the secretary general of the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies, told reporters in Beijing on Wednesday that the outbreak could be contained if there was “good isolation, good treatment of the cases which are confirmed, good dignified and safe burials of deceased people”.

-t

----------


## presence

*Ebola-free Rwanda to screen travelers from U.S.*

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-fr...elers-from-us/

----------


## presence

*322 Have Died in Five Days*

http://www.boston.com/health/2014/10/22/ebola-today-epidemic-will-take-months-contain-red-cross-official-says/22RcPTrg66HWkUDCAlXvkM/story.html




> Number of cases worldwide in the current outbreak: 9,936 (Climbed 720 in five days)
>  Number of deaths: 4,877 (Climbed 322 in five days)

----------


## navy-vet

> I totally agree, but if the feds aren't going to secure us from invasion and in fact are using our monies to encourage it for political reasons, then they can pay the bill by either reducing the taxation on Texas or return what they have taken. This stuff gets very costly, very quickly and requires a sophisticated array of ancillary support services that can quickly destroy a hospitals budget.


Then again, I am all for the hospital raising donations to finance the operations, or contracting with big pharma although I shudder to think of the prospects there....anything other than seeing the doors close on your hospitals down there or Uncle Sam taking over.

----------


## Carlybee

> Then again, I am all for the hospital raising donations to finance the operations, or contracting with big pharma although I shudder to think of the prospects there....anything other than seeing the doors close on your hospitals down there or Uncle Sam taking over.


The doors won't close. UTMB in Galveston is owned by the University of Texas which is a very wealthy school but this Ebola wing sounds like some kind of government deal. I don't know anything about the other hospital. I'm sure they chose 
Galveston because it already has a high level bio containment  facility but as far as I know that's been for research.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

nurse 2 who was sent to Emory has recovered.  No more Ebola found in her blood.

-t

----------


## navy-vet

I do hope that this ebola thing is petering it's self out. We may have dodged another bullet for now but if anything, it sends a loud message to the people that they are pretty much on their own. And I think that it's a good thing that the people realize this, for freedoms sake if nothing else.

----------


## presence

> I do hope that this ebola thing is petering it's self out.





EBOLA = MOON

----------


## KEEF

I also hear that worldwide 9.5 people out of every 1000 die each day from lack of oxygen to the brain.

----------


## navy-vet

> EBOLA = MOON


I bet the seasonal flu does that too, and with a lot more deaths.

----------


## presence

> I bet the seasonal flu does that too, and with a lot more deaths.


Actually "seasonal" flu is less seasonal than you'd think.   It averages 6% of deaths in the fairly consistent range from 4-8% regardless of season.  





If ebola was stock I'd give it a strong buy rating right here.  Even with an ultra conservative 30 day doubling rate:


10/22 10000 cases
11/22 20000 cases
12/22 40000 cases
1/22/15 80000 cases
2/22/15 160,000 cases






> Reported cases in Liberia are _doubling_ every 15–20 days


-CDC September 14 2014





> On the basis of the initial periods of exponential growth, the estimated basic reproduction numbers (_R0_ )  are 
> 
> 1.71 (95% CI, 1.44 to 2.01) for Guinea, 1.83 (95% CI, 1.72 to 1.94)  for Liberia, and 2.02 (95% CI, 1.79 to 2.26) for Sierra Leone. 
> 
> The  estimated current reproduction numbers (_R_) are 
> 
> 1.81 (95% CI,  1.60 to 2.03) for Guinea, 1.51 (95% CI, 1.41 to 1.60) for Liberia, and  1.38 (95% CI, 1.27 to 1.51) for Sierra Leone;
> 
>  the corresponding doubling  times are 
> ...


http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1411100






> In epidemiology, the *basic reproduction number* (sometimes called *basic reproductive rate*, *basic reproductive ratio* and denoted *R0*, _r nought_) of an infection  can be thought of as the number of cases one case generates on average  over the course of its infectious period, in an otherwise uninfected  population.[5]
> 
>  This metric is useful because it helps determine whether or not an infectious disease can spread through a population. The roots of the basic reproduction concept can be traced through the work of Alfred Lotka, Ronald Ross,  and others, but its first modern application in epidemiology was by  George MacDonald in 1952, who constructed population models of the  spread of malaria.
> 
>  When
> 
> _R_0 < 1
>  the infection will die out in the long run. But if
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_reproduction_number







> (Spanish) influenza virus, which has attributed to >20                      million deaths. 
> 
> []
> 
> The effective reproduction number (the average number of secondary infectious cases produced by a typical infectious case                                  in a given population) for the 1918 influenza virus was in the range 1.2–3.0


http://ije.oxfordjournals.org/content/36/4/881.full

----------


## navy-vet

> Actually "seasonal" flu is less seasonal than you'd think.   It averages 6% of deaths in the fairly consistent range from 4-8% regardless of season.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ebola was stock I'd give it a strong buy rating right here.  Even with an ultra conservative 30 day doubling rate:
> 
> 
> ...


interesting, thanks for the post! You are right about that by the way, unfortunately.....

----------


## S.Shorland

Smoking gun?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

presence,

  the problem with your numbers is that the doubling isn't linear.  It's getting shorter.  I posted something a while back in this thread - might be called "ebola's deadly math" if google is faster...  but the doubling time is getting shorter.  it will be 7 days soon.  The 1.4 million projection by early next year sounds possible.

  There will be some vaccines available (that may or may not work) in 3-4 months, but they will be given to medical staff, grave diggers and the family members of those doing home care.  It will be more months before they can vaccinate the population due to production time.

  The most optimistic projection I've heard is getting it under control in 4-6 months.  This seems unrealistic.

  The most pessimistic projection is 14 months.  That number does not take into account some limited progress with standard health measures, primarily hand washing and getting people to not shake hands, keeping kids home and not at school, social distancing, etc.

  Realistically, the only hard stop is when the virus runs out of "food" (that would be us).  It also assumes that no cases get out and find a new food supply.

  It could also mutate into something less lethal, but I'm not holding my breath - esp if that means it goes airborne.

-t

----------


## francisco

*Doctor who recently returned from the disease-wracked West African country of Guinea was rushed Thursday to New York City's Bellevue Hospital with symptoms of Ebola disease.*

[Published: Thursday, October 23, 2014, 2:49 PM Eastern time
Updated: Thursday, October 23, 2014, 5:53 PM Eastern time]

*The 33-year-old identified as Dr. Craig Spencer recently returned from West Africa after working with Doctors Without Borders. Although he had placed himself in self-quarantine, city health workers were rushing to find anyone with whom Spencer may have been in contact.* 




> A 33-year-old doctor who recently returned from the disease-wracked West African country of Guinea was rushed Thursday to Bellevue Hospital with symptoms of the deadly disease.
> 
> Preliminary results of tests done on the doctor, identified by sources as Craig Spencer, are expected in the next 12 hours, the city's Department of Health and Mental Hygiene said in a statement.
> 
> Spencer, who was one of the medics working in Guinea with Doctors Without Borders, had been back for 10 days and told authorities he quarantined himself after developing nausea and a high fever, sources said.
> 
> But city health department officials were looking into reports that Spencer was at a bowling alley on Wednesday in Williamsburg and took an Uber taxi to get there, sources said.


Read more:

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/...icle-1.1984941

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Realistically, the only hard stop is when the virus runs out of "food" (that would be us).  *It also assumes that no cases get out and find a new food supply.*


Ebola already has quite a few species where it can comfortably exist.

Can Ebola spread into the environment in North America?

----------


## navy-vet

> *Doctor who recently returned from the disease-wracked West African country of Guinea was rushed Thursday to New York City's Bellevue Hospital with symptoms of Ebola disease.*
> 
> [Published: Thursday, October 23, 2014, 2:49 PM Eastern time
> Updated: Thursday, October 23, 2014, 5:53 PM Eastern time]
> 
> *The 33-year-old identified as Dr. Craig Spencer recently returned from West Africa after working with Doctors Without Borders. Although he had placed himself in self-quarantine, city health workers were rushing to find anyone with whom Spencer may have been in contact.* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhoh, there goes NYC....Secure the bridges and other exits. QUARANTINE! If anyone here has seen "The Strain", then you know what I'm talking about, what's at stake!

----------


## Miss Annie

> *Doctor who recently returned from the disease-wracked West African country of Guinea was rushed Thursday to New York City's Bellevue Hospital with symptoms of Ebola disease.*
> 
> [Published: Thursday, October 23, 2014, 2:49 PM Eastern time
> Updated: Thursday, October 23, 2014, 5:53 PM Eastern time]
> 
> *The 33-year-old identified as Dr. Craig Spencer recently returned from West Africa after working with Doctors Without Borders. Although he had placed himself in self-quarantine, city health workers were rushing to find anyone with whom Spencer may have been in contact.* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the guy went bowling last night.  
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/10/...new-york-city/

----------


## devil21

> This may be a dumb question but since when do active airports allow helicopters (or drones) to fly around over the tarmac in the middle of the day just to take video footage of an ebola patient?


This is $#@!in creepy!  A mid-air collision between a plane and helicopter *over the same airport that Nina Pham was allegedly dropped off at in Maryland*.  Either I'm psychic or someone is trying to make my posts a reality!  What are the odds????

http://news.yahoo.com/police-plane-h...203423275.html




> FREDERICK, Md. (AP) — An airplane and a helicopter collided in the air near an airport in Maryland on Thursday, killing three people and injuring two.
> ...............
> Nurse Nina Pham arrived at the airport last week from Dallas on her way to treatment for Ebola at the National Institutes of Health in Bethesda, Maryland.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> *Doctor who recently returned from the disease-wracked West African country of Guinea was rushed Thursday to New York City's Bellevue Hospital with symptoms of Ebola disease.*
> 
> [Published: Thursday, October 23, 2014, 2:49 PM Eastern time
> Updated: Thursday, October 23, 2014, 5:53 PM Eastern time]
> 
> *The 33-year-old identified as Dr. Craig Spencer recently returned from West Africa after working with Doctors Without Borders. Although he had placed himself in self-quarantine, city health workers were rushing to find anyone with whom Spencer may have been in contact.* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Self quarantine is supposed to be 3 weeks...  so he goes bowling after 10 days... ugh!  I hope MSF fires his ass!




> Brooklyn Bowl, on its Facebook page, said it had not been contacted by authorities.


About what I would expect from NYC Public Health officials 



Note moron on left w/ hand in pocket?  Note moron on right with exposed skin.  That's how nurse #1 & 2 got sick.
Well, we didn't need NYC anyway.... 

OH WAIT - Moron on right - NOOOO BOOTIES!  - Yeah, she's totally $#@!ed!

Yeah - this is the place caring for a HOT patient! 




> Frieden spoke a day after the feds imposed new rules requiring that all travelers arriving in the U.S. from Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone be monitored for three weeks, which is the incubation period for Ebola.


So good to know this doc knows how to read... 

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> And the guy went bowling last night.  
> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/10/...new-york-city/


Hopefully he didn't vomit anywhere.

And I still wonder about the danger of bodily fluids going into the sewage system. Are there rats in New York?

----------


## Miss Annie

> Self quarantine is supposed to be 3 weeks...  so he goes bowling after 10 days... ugh!  I hope MSF fires his ass!
> 
> 
> 
> About what I would expect from NYC Public Health officials 
> 
> 
> 
> Note moron on left w/ hand in pocket?  Note moron on right with exposed skin.  That's how nurse #1 & 2 got sick.
> ...


This is why we need the travel ban and mandatory quarantines.  People are stupid.

----------


## Miss Annie

> Hopefully he didn't vomit anywhere.
> 
> And I still wonder about the danger of bodily fluids going into the sewage system. Are there rats in New York?


It's not so much the "public spewing" that I wonder about, but I have read that this can be just as easily spread by sweat and tears.  Bowlers have sweaty hands, hence the baby powder.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So good to know this doc knows how to read...


I have to assume that Doctors and nurses are so used to being around sick people and infections that they are somewhat jaded, and far less germ phobic then the rest of us.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> FREDERICK, Md. (AP) — An airplane and a helicopter collided in the air near an airport in Maryland on Thursday, killing three people and injuring two.
> ...............
> Nurse Nina Pham arrived at the airport last week from Dallas on her way to treatment for Ebola at the National Institutes of Health in Bethesda, Maryland.


Fredrick? - that's like an hour out from NIH.  I don't think I've ever driven that stretch of HWY without seeing at least one accident.  Are they trying for an outbreak?

There are a number of private airports much closer.

The main DC airport - is like 30 min out.

-t

----------


## Miss Annie

> I have to assume that Doctors and nurses are so used to being around sick people and infections that they are somewhat jaded, and far less germ phobic then the rest of us.


That could be true because I had to remind my own mother, a doctor, in Texas mind you, not to shake someone's hand unless she had a glove on.  At least while she was in clinic.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And the guy went bowling last night.  
> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/10/...new-york-city/


Could also be malaria. 



> While the *symptoms Dr. Spencer displayed are similar to those of other diseases endemic in West Africa, including malaria*, the health department was proceeding as though he had Ebola.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/24/ny...city.html?_r=0




> Dr. Spencer had been working with Doctors Without Borders in Guinea, treating Ebola patients, before he returned to New York City on Oct. 14, according to a city official.
> 
> He told the authorities that he did not believe the protective gear he wore while working with Ebola patients had been breached.


Test results expected later today.  (Actually about 3:00pm Eastern they said "the next 12 hours" for results)

----------


## presence

> Hopefully he didn't vomit anywhere.
> 
> And I still wonder about the danger of bodily fluids going into the sewage system. Are there rats in New York?


Animal Planet ranks the NYC rat epidemic worst in the world:

http://www.animalplanet.com/wild-ani...-the-world.htm

----------


## Miss Annie

> Animal Planet ranks the NYC rat epidemic worst in the world:
> 
> http://www.animalplanet.com/wild-ani...-the-world.htm


Could rats actually spread the disease?  I understand that bats can, but the people in Africa eat the bats?

----------


## Zippyjuan

It is believed that ebola started infecting people by eating bushmeat- monkeys and gorillas but yes, some bats and rats.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/m...bola-concerns/

----------


## Miss Annie

> It is believed that ebola started infecting people by eating bushmeat- monkeys and gorillas but yes, some bats and rats.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/m...bola-concerns/


Thanks, I knew about the bushmeat - monkeys and bats, but just didn't think about the rats.  How do you think the rats would get the disease?  
I know it's gross, but I heard that in Africa, they were having problems with dogs eating corpses.

----------


## presence

> Could rats actually spread the disease?  I understand that bats can, but the people in Africa eat the bats?


Yes they eat sun dried bats.



No rats are supposedly not a vector.




> Neither mosquitoes nor rats can spread Ebola, Besser said.


http://abcnews.go.com/Health/rats-sp...ry?id=26282017

Pigs, like the feral hog outbreak in Dallas wetlands would be a host.




> mammals such as humans, bats, monkeys [] apes []dogs and pigs can be infected with the virus

----------


## FindLiberty

Please, only eat *candy* bats on Halloween and avoid getting anywhere near those real, sun-dried bats (and all bush meat).

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...ab-west-africa



> *EXCLUSIVE: Was Ebola Accidentally Released from a Bioweapons Lab In West Africa?* 
>        Submitted by George Washington on  10/23/2014 11:31 -0400
> *Accidents at Germ Labs Have Occurred Worldwide* Nations such as Russia, South Africa and the U.S. have long conducted research into how to make deadly germs _even more_ deadly. And accidents at these research facilities have caused germs to escape, killing people and animals near the facilities.
>  For example, the Soviet research facility at Sverdlovsk conducted  anthrax research during the Cold War. They isolated the most potent  strain of anthrax culture and then dried it to produce a fine powder for  use as an aerosol. In 1979, an accident at the facility released anthrax, killing 100.
>  The U.S. has had its share of accidents.  USA Today noted in August:
> *More  than 1,100 laboratory incidents involving bacteria, viruses and toxins  that pose significant or bioterror risks to people and agriculture were  reported to federal regulators during 2008 through 2012*, government reports obtained by USA TODAY show.
> 
>  ***
> 
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Could also be malaria.


Or not.

----------


## pcosmar

> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-1...ab-west-africa


I'll add a couple links to consider.
*A Link Between the Ebola Outbreak and a US Bioweapons Lab?* 
http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...ak-and-us.html

http://globalbiodefense.com/2014/07/...bola-outbreak/

http://birdflu666.wordpress.com/2014...ebola-testing/

http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2014/10/ebola-2.html

----------


## Carlybee

Texas now has an Ebola task force


http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/healt...bola/17769371/

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Texas now has an Ebola task force
> 
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/healt...bola/17769371/

----------


## Thor

This Doc might have ignited the powder keg...

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/10/...new-york-city/

NEW YORK (CBSNewYork)  A New York City doctor has tested positive for the Ebola virus after coming down with symptoms Thursday, officials have announced.




> Tests Thursday evening at Bellevue Hospital Center came back positive for Dr. Craig Spencer, Mayor Bill de Blasio said at a news conference.
> 
> De Blasio urged New Yorkers not to panic, and reemphasized multiple times along with other officials that Ebola is only transmitted through bodily fluids.
> *
> We want to state at the outset  there is no reason for New Yorkers to be alarmed, de Blasio said.*
> 
> As CBS 2s Lou Young reported, *EMS crews picked up Spencer just after noon Thursday.* He was rushed from a building on West 147th Street in Hamilton Heights where he lives, and taken to Bellevue by a procession of two city ambulances and a police squad car.
> 
> Spencer, a 33-year-old physician who works with Doctors Without Borders, *came back a week ago* from Guinea where he is believed to have been treating Ebola patients.
> ...


So, he only exposed 4 people, even though he was "tired" and still went for a jog, went to the High Line, stopped at a restaurant, took a taxi and went bowling, and maybe rode the subway at the same time.

And if he was very careful over there, then what strain did he get to start with?  If it has gone airborne or is transmitted anyway beyond blood, feces, vomit, etc...  then he has painted the town so to speak.  This could be bad...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Ebola hearing on C-SPAN right now.

Included on the table is DHS's MAJOR $#@! ups in pandemic preparation

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

2 star getting grilled about all the soldiers over there coming back and starting a zombie army over here...

entertaining

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

840 PPE suites needed PER WEEK for EACH 60 bed hospital.
There are 2 manufacturers operating at full capacity and they can only provide 35% of the PPE's needed (with the current case load - before any doubling)

only have 1/3 the needed burial teams.

lack ambulances to pick up bodies.  currently using a pickup with a mattress and a tarp in it.

getting a lot of honesty this morn....  it's gonna be a good hearing

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Ebola hearing on now C-SPAN2

majority of symptoms appear 7-11 days after exposure
dir CDC is being called a liar and slammed - sounds like he's being set up to be thrown under the bus
DHS getting slammed for buying wrong stuff, not rotating supplies, not refrigerating vaccines, etc.
med staff rotated every hr due to dehydration.  get infected partially because of lack of training partially because of conditions
whole panel is squirmville city!
talking about gvmt failure across the board to prepare for infectious diseases

----------


## S.Shorland

The vaccines will go to the healthcare workers,police and troops.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

NYC ass kissing (ohhh - just wait... this is going to go off in their faces.  This NYC rep sounds like she''s narrating a episodes of cops  - infection - strictest, heroic, etc... what BS!)
serious CDC ass kissing
post arrival monitoring
standard lies about transmission that have been repeated umpteeen times this morn
funding (she's a dem)
didn't ask a single question - just serious ass kissing and bragging about prep levels

FL rep - Mica
pissing time talking about ISIL and patting his own back
infection rate 10,000 a week by early dec
nurses (here) got infected because of sub optimal protective equipment and lack of training
airport screening not working
200,000 TSA respirators and 85% of hand sanitize is expired or has gone bad. IG report
DHS doesn't know who got it or if it's good

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

MA rep - need "shock and awe"
us leadership in w Africa leading
in 3-4 weeks training will be up to speed
supplies will be coming in - not there now
dev of vaccine
monitoring of returning ppl - better
contained within 4-6 months 
lack of profit motive - biodefense only light
public financing to develop defence

NC rep
can't guarantee safety of troops
2 in country hospitals to deal with infected soldiers than moved back home
state dept aircraft can move 4 pts a week that are symptomatic (one at a time)
working on an aircraft pod that can hold 15 pts at a time - not avail till Jan

MA rep
DHS inadequate procurement, wrong stuff bought
85% nurses not trained, preparedness dangerously inadequate  hospitals lack equipment
1.2M-1.4M infected by Jan
post arrival vs pre departure
21 day quarantine before flying - temp/blood test to fly
in a couple of months u will come back and give us a whole diff story
containment effort in w Africa contain at source
difficulty recruiting health personnel - min deployment 6 weeks

----------


## Valli6

Here's a link to watch the ebola hearing:

http://www.c-span.org/video/?322258-...-outbreak&live

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

OH rep
HHS head of pandemic response is being grilled
getting toasted for wasted money on BS
39M wasted
vegetable puppet shows for kids...
she's getting kicked around and unfairly

TN rep
manufacturers can only meet 39% of coveralls
submit for the record how to fix
T-R gap of MSF doc - first sluggish to isolation
can't expect med profs to act rationally because of stressful conditions.  team to monitor returning ones
judgement of docs can't be trusted post return
it's a global problem
some corps contributed more than some countries - pressure countries

MI rep
mil families concerned about suicide mission.  lack training and equip
mil stonewalling them
no mil direct pt care
come in contact w/ contractors.  3' separation strictly enforced w/ locals
wash hands in chlorine everywhere you go
PPE issued
CDC given authority to enforce stuff?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

VA rep
exponential
CDC fail 
missteps and correction
never reassure the public when you do not know
work in progress
law - uniform protocols
hospitals regulated by states
no one size fits all solution
Fed power grab?
Dr shortage and lack of health spending in W Africa
quick isolation and tx
isolate 70% now - complete burnout if not - we are $#@!ed
regional preparedness is critical

SC rep
roasting the HHS prep head again... - pluck and placing on spit...
why Ebola czar and not her?
F'n lawyer instead of MD who is head of HHS prep
ok - she's getting unplucked and praised
In your face oh-bomb-us
next supreme court opening - dr, dentist or tattoo artist
political pick - suspicious
why pick a lawyer

va rep
calls for non-lawyer

IL rep
lawyer appointment ass kissing
wants US mil out
Liberia - 200" rain a day  roads impassible - rains 6-8 hrs a day
what the US mil provides - infrastructure, training, logistics
USAID support by mil
asked to build 12 ebola treatment units, desire 17, 3 under construction
need to act now - harder the worse it gets

UT rep
USAID number of peeps supported - get back to you
10 day post return for troops, 21 day stateside quarantine
1M ppl a day come through US border control - 1 min a person assessment
MSF doc grilling of HHS lady
bowling ally is being decontaminated
21 day quarantine 

NY rep
why can't u quarantine in country of origin
has to be outside hot zone

back to 1 rep back
not buying it

----------


## invisible

> Texas now has an Ebola task force


I thought rick perry was supposed to eliminate gov't departments, not create new ones!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

PA rep
21 day in W Africa - why not?
same guidelines as relief orgs for mil
every 12 hrs temp and questions monitoring
consider 21 day in country isolation period
are 3,200 service members enough?
shortage of health workers, supplies
recruitment difficulties for health workers
no mil have Ebola yet

TX rep
air traffic ban
F'n lawyer in charge
CDC blaming nurses for getting infected
why did you join the mil - for my country
is this what the mil is designed for?  national security threat
near or far tx facilities? USAID locations
PPE - who wearing?  all US mil issued but not required to wear at all times
mil will be limited to within 12 hrs of base

IL rep - he's kinda "slow"
DHS ass kissing
yawn...  more ass kissing
merica, merica, merica!
this rep is totally worthless...
finally! a question!
are there other strategies and approaches related to human behavior...
public education
yawn - worthless rep
czar ass kissing

Massie KY rep
ZMAPP and blood transfusions
best tx
will that be avail to soldiers in country
and when back? - yes
poss to get Ebola by sitting next to someone on a bus?
non-MD - clueless.  Massie is asking the wrong Q's
ebola survival on inert surface - yes
mil poss of getting it

NM rep
speech
multitude of responses counterproductive
up for re-election?
Yep - D before her name - spend, spend, spend
HHS - don't need more $$$
centralized public health system - control, control, control
More fed control
how public health is organized is feds provide guidance - states control

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

MI rep
how many mobile hospitals - CONUS
don't know
have not found any - no mobile isolation units in US
risk - if leaves home - yes
does not know that flue is spread by droplets like Ebola
neg pressure room non-operable in Kansas city
receptionist, clerk getting infected - some have minimal Ebola kits

MI rep (second) Amash
travel bans - screening 5 airports, monitored for 21 days.  travel ban unproductive
we couldn't track ppl if we put in a travel ban
no direct flights

FL rep
80-150 ppl a week coming from one of those countries - quarantine 21 days
NY first responders F'd up protocol - disposal of contaminated PPE in public trash

FL rep
pandemic preparedness act
sounds like HHS lady roast again
direct attacks - defends herself - BS like meetings
chain of command - HHA vs Ebola czar - it's basically a train wreck
domestic vs global

neither czar or WHO wanted to attend hearing - above oversight

GA rep
75% of population does not think CDC got it right
praises a couple of places like Emery
slams CDC director
are we not part of global?
Dr Lurie - HHS prep person
ER visitors in poor areas come in all the time
CDC and Fed level response has been a disaster
after the fact response (like cops)

FL rep
slams WHO - declares an emergency 8 months post start
calls for HHS prep lady's resignation
blames her for DHS $#@! ups
whos job is it to protect the american people?
we spent millions of $$$ and we are not prepared - IG report
HHS lady - medium rare or well done?
bird flu - aircraft contamination - protocols for cleaning exist
rep is having a kiniption fit

CA rep
21 day following for forced temp checks
do you have the authority?
we have the authority
Flight hopping and loosing track of ppl
provide travel Hx if you have flu like symptoms

MD my scumbag rep
closing statement - serious ass kissing
how do we make sure they (nurses) receive the training?
Fed power grab, throw money a it (yeppers - you guessed it "D")
HHS - here is the guidance - do local training
Nurse association/union gal - mandatory protocols, training and gear.

CA rep
ISIS again....  and this is a closing?
Canada
Terrorism
DHS ass kissing
Lone wolf
ISSA - $#@! fer brains
finally back to Ebola
we can't win
panel is looking sleepy....
DHS - umm, you are in charged nd you are not prepared
we will be doing public and *secret* investigations as to why
the public is $#@!ed
eradicate it in Africa
will not be eradicated if we wait till it comes to our shores (umm, idiot - it's already here!)
adjourned


Dang!  that was long!  Someone else volunteer to do this next time - hu?

-t

----------


## cajuncocoa

> So, he only exposed 4 people, even though he was "tired" and still went for a jog, went to the High Line, stopped at a restaurant, took a taxi and went bowling, and maybe rode the subway at the same time.


Who goes out for a jog and bowling when they're "tired"?

----------


## donnay

> Who goes out for a jog and bowling when they're "tired"?



I too, thought that was a little bizarre.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Who goes out for a jog and bowling when they're "tired"?


Joggers.

----------


## navy-vet

> Joggers.


Yep, joggers who bowl...

----------


## navy-vet

> Yep, joggers who bowl...


we used to call em "bowling joggers".
This one sounds like a "bowling jogger with ebola" to me.

----------


## pcosmar

> we used to call em "bowling joggers".
> This one sounds like a "bowling jogger with ebola" to me.


Why do these "so called" medical experts suddenly get the urge to travel after being in contact with,, and feeling the symptoms of Ebola?

I said this was a mistake when the very first case was brought deliberately to the US.

It was a very bad idea,, and a mistake. Or it was just very bad idea,, deliberately.

regardless,,, it was a bad idea.

----------


## navy-vet

> Why do these "so called" medical experts suddenly get the urge to travel after being in contact with,, and feeling the symptoms of Ebola?
> 
> I said this was a mistake when the very first case was brought deliberately to the US.
> 
> It was a very bad idea,, and a mistake. Or it was just very bad idea,, deliberately.
> 
> regardless,,, it was a bad idea.


I totally agree.

----------


## donnay

That's because this is weaponized Ebola and they have the antidote waiting in the wings to be the saviors of the day.  But the vaccine will cost $$$.


*US Bio-warfare Laboratories In West Africa Are The Origins Of The Ebola Epidemic.*
http://www.informationclearinghouse....ticle40012.htm

----------


## navy-vet

> That's because this is weaponized Ebola and they have the antidote waiting in the wings to be the saviors of the day.  But the vaccine will cost $$$.
> 
> 
> *US Bio-warfare Laboratories In West Africa Are The Origins Of The Ebola Epidemic.*
> http://www.informationclearinghouse....ticle40012.htm


Personally, I don't trust any body with a name I can't pronounce....and "Aggeliki Dimopoulou" definitely fits into that category.

----------


## navy-vet

> Personally, I don't trust any body with a name I can't pronounce....and "Aggeliki Dimopoulou" definitely fits into that category.


no offense intended...

----------


## pcosmar

> no offense intended...


There are quite a few articles and references to the same information and conclusions,, from several sources.

----------


## navy-vet

> There are quite a few articles and references to the same information and conclusions,, from several sources.


Nothing would surprise me anymore pcosmar, evil is all around us and in places that many people least suspect. It hides in plain sight, and in the most beautiful, benevolent wrappers that one can imagine.

----------


## devil21

> My brother is in the 101st, spoke with him yesterday he's saying around 1k troops from Campbell are headed to Africa at the end of the month, that includes members of his unit. This is in addition to 3k troops from other installations around the country that are heading out to Africa as well, there is a good chance these numbers will increase.


Any status update on this?  I'm curious since your post indicates your brother wasn't scheduled to even deploy to Africa until the end of this month, yet media and gov't mouthpieces are reporting they've been deployed and have _already returned home_.  Did your bro go and come back already or is he still set to be sent to Africa this month?

----------


## Deborah K

> no offense intended...


In that case, don't ever ask me what my married name is.

----------


## presence

> enterovirus from south of the border, which has been flooding us for months now, is crippling kids and 
> 
> 
> *inducing full blown insulin dependent diabetes in like 48% of them!*




LOL 

NO

"48% more likely to get type 1 diabetes" does not equal "48% of people with enterovirus get type 1 diabetes" 




> A new study shows that children who have suffered from an enterovirus infection (EV) in the past are 48 percent more likely to develop type 1 diabetes compared to children who have never had the medical condition.



http://dailydigestnews.com/2014/10/t...rus-infection/



10% of Americans have diabetes
5% of them have type 1

= 0.5% of people have type 1 diabetes


if 

"children who have suffered from an enterovirus infection (EV) in the past are 48 percent more likely to develop type 1 diabetes"

those kids have a 0.75% chance of developing type 1 diabetes vs the 0.5% for normal people which is a far cry from 48% of them getting the disease.

----------


## francisco

> In that case, don't ever ask me what my married name is.


Polish?

I used to work in Milwaukee, which has a very large population of people with Polish backgrounds. One guy at work had a last name with more than 20 letters, I think.

----------


## Deborah K

> Polish?
> 
> I used to work in Milwaukee, which has a very large population of people with Polish backgrounds. One guy at work had a last name with more than 20 letters, I think.


Lithuanian - 11 letters.

----------


## presence

Adomavicius?
Bakanauskas?
Tyszkiewicz?

Ends with an s or z ? 

LOL

----------


## navy-vet

> Polish?
> 
> I used to work in Milwaukee, which has a very large population of people with Polish backgrounds. One guy at work had a last name with more than 20 letters, I think.


Isn't that where Laverne and Shirley lived?

----------


## navy-vet

> LOL 
> 
> NO
> 
> "48% more likely to get type 1 diabetes" does not equal "48% of people with enterovirus get type 1 diabetes" 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I sit corrected....http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1017183715.htm
You are right, I am wrong, I misunderstood it when I heard it on the radio. Rushing to press again without taking the time to verify...thank you for pointing that out.
Now where's that Texas Pete at...

----------


## Carlybee

> Polish?
> 
> I used to work in Milwaukee, which has a very large population of people with Polish backgrounds. One guy at work had a last name with more than 20 letters, I think.


My ex was Czech. Only 8 letters but the first 2 were consonants.

----------


## presence

Meanwhile...

Kayes, Mali







> Despite the panic over a doctor with Ebola in New York City,  a case half the world away may be more dangerous in the long run. On  Thursday, 
> 
> Mali's health minister
> 
>  confirmed that the country has its  first confirmed Ebola case: A 2-year-old girl in the western Kayes  region who had recently traveled to neighboring Guinea. The toddler is  now reported to have died from the disease.
> 
>  While the diagnosis of Craig Spencer,  a doctor who had treated Ebola patients in Guinea, dominated headlines  in the U.S., the fight against Ebola in West Africa is already  stretched, and opening another front in Mali could be a big problem. "On  a global scale, this case in Mali is a much more strategic advantage  that the virus got," Amesh A. Adalja of the Infectious Diseases Society  of America said in an interview.
>  The hope, of course, is that this single case won't turn into an outbreak.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...ebola-in-mali/






Ebola patient who died in _Mali_ had contact with at least 300 others





> She had travelled with her grandmother for hundreds [600] of kilometres by  bus through Mali from Guinea. The bus travelled through Mali's capital,  Bamako, to the western town of Kayes, where she was diagnosed on  Thursday.
> 
> The girl, Mali's first case of Ebola, died on Friday, shortly after  the World Health Organization warned that many people had potentially  been exposed to the virus because she was taken across the country while  ill.
> 
> WHO said it was "especially concerning" that the child showed  symptoms during her bus journey, "as it presented multiple opportunities  for exposures — including high-risk exposures — involving many people."
> 
> []
> 
> "Conflict continues to have an effect on the functioning of health  facilities, which struggle mightily to meet people's needs without  outside support."


http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ebola-p...hers-1.2812975





This kid and her grandma went on a public transportation trip across Mali Equivilent from NYC to Miami days before her death.  



https://www.google.com/search?q=kaye...ml%3B250%3B288



> Between the Senegalese border and Kayes, Mali-09.07.04. Some idea of ​​what can be, also public transport.





These green buses are apparently the typical public transport in Mali:








_Excellent._

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

It is getting much worse:
http://www.wfp.org/emergencies/ebola
(you can donate on this page)

Preventing A Food Crisis

The objective is to prevent a health crisis from becoming a food crisis. In the three countries, the food chain is threatened at many levels, starting with production. Farmers are leaving behind their crops and livestock as they seek areas they perceive as safer from exposure to the virus. Travel restrictions and displacements are likely to affect food prices.
The bans on eating traditional protein sources, such as bush meat, may also have implications for the food security and nutrition of people in these communities. Some of the animals that people normally hunt for food, such as bats and apes, are known to be potential carriers of the Ebola virus.

On the top of that, hundreds of households have already lost one or more of their members. The majority of Ebola victims fall within the 15-45 year bracket and are therefore frequently the main income providers. The reduction of household income coupled with the already observed food price rise will further deteriorate the food security situation.

Food Assistance

Here's what WFP is doing in the three most affected countries: 
Guinea: WFP began food distributions because of Ebola on 29 March and has reached around 40,000 people (in Biffa, Fria, Télémélé, NZerekore, Macenta and Guekedo districts). Preparations are being made to gradually increase distributions to 350,000 people over a period of three months.
Sierra Leone: WFP is reaching Ebola patients in health centres and affected households in the epicentres of Kenema and Kailahun as well as houses that are under quarantine in 12 out of 13 districts in Sierra Leone. Up to 400,000 people in Sierra Leone are targeted under the regional response for the next 3 months.
Liberia: WFP is working to deliver food for 400,000 people affected by ebola. So far around 100,000 people have been reached. They include people living in quarantine conditions and others in areas where the virus has been spreading rapidly. The priorities are the northern counties of Lofa and Nimba, along with the area in and around the capital Monrovia.
Logistics

Because of its expertise in logistics, WFP has been given the job of coordinating logistics for the entire humanitarian community involved in the Ebola response. This happens through the Logistics Cluster  -- the group of humanitarian organisations that work together to ensure services like transport and storage work well during big emergencies. The Cluster has already provided support to UN agencies, NGOs and government authorities. 

WFP also manages the UN Humanitarian Response Depots (UNHRD), which store emergency supplies that can be transported within 48 hours. UNHRD has recently sent more than US$220, 000 worth of protective gear like gloves, masks and emergency health kits for the World Health Organisation (WHO), Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and WFP from its depots in Ghana and Dubai.

In addition, it manages the UN Humanitarian Air Service (UNHAS), which transports humanitarian workers and light cargo to emergencies around the world. UNHAS is currently operating in West Africa and has flown more than 100 passengers from organisations like WHO, UNICEF, MSF and WFP into and out of the Ebola-affected areas since Aug. 16. 

Food Security Analysis and Monitoring

WFPs food security analysis (VAM) service is actively monitoring the food security situation across Guinea Sierra, Leone and Liberia. Various assessments are ongoing to better understand the impact of the Ebola outbreak on food markets and households food security. This sort of data is critical to shape action by governments and within the broader humanitarian response. 

Rapid emergency food security assessments (EFSA) are being carried out with partners in the three Ebola-affected countries 
Rapid assessment in key markets are underway to better understand how staple food prices are evolving.
 Carrying out food security assessments in the midst of an Ebola outbreak presents new challenges. 

WFPs mVAM (mobile Vulnerability Assessment Mapping) is a good example of an innovative approach  to collect precious data. Remote technology is being collected by contacting people in the affected areas by cell phone using both sms and Interactive Voice Response (IVR) systems. 

======
There is more to it...

large numbers of farms are under quarantine.
so are the markets - no large gatherings allowed.
Ebola has killed all the adults in many families.  Children are ineligible to receive food assistance.

Here's the worst part:
unless fields are planted in the next few months, there will be no harvest next year.  The chances the fields will get planted are about nil.
the quarantine is preventing local food from coming into the area.
this is also causing economic havoc as many are loosing their jobs so they can't afford to buy food, prices for which are skyrocketing.
there is also a ban on consumption of bush meat.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Liberia Access Constraint Maps 20-OCT-2014

http://www.logcluster.org/map/liberi...0-october-2014

-t

----------


## alucard13mm

Even if we are extra careful, other people arent careful. Because other people are not careful, it also increases your chances of getting some kinda disease because no matter how careful you are, you might have a momentary lapse in judgement or decision making.

It is like driving. You can be very astute, have good awareness and very careful when driving.. but some $#@! texting or applying makeup while driving might hit you.

----------


## seapilot

http://nypost.com/2014/10/25/many-be...n-ebola-panic/

Many Nurses do not want to treat Ebola Doc in NY. Wonder why? Is treating him in a non level 4 facility political? Maybe to show that hospitals are now ready to take on and be able to treat ebola patients with a few months prep. Where as Texas failed New York will succeed? 

Huge risk screwing around with a level 4 pathogen with no known cure. Get that Doc to a level 4 facility ASAP.




> *Bellevue staffers call in ‘sick’ after Ebola arrives*
> 
> An extraordinary number of Bellevue Hospital staffers called in sick on Friday rather than treat the city’s first Ebola patient — and those who showed up were terrified to enter his isolation chamber, sources told The Post.
> “The nurses on the floor are miserable with a ‘why me?’ attitude, scared to death and overworked because all their co-workers called out sick,” one source said.
> “One nurse even went as far as to pretend she was having a stroke to get out of working there, but once they cleared her in the ER they sent her back up,” the source added.


 Rest of article at above link.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> http://nypost.com/2014/10/25/many-be...n-ebola-panic/
> 
> Many Nurses do not want to treat Ebola Doc in NY. Wonder why? Is treating him in a non level 4 facility political? Maybe to show that hospitals are now ready to take on and be able to treat ebola patients with a few months prep. Where as Texas failed New York will succeed? 
> 
> Huge risk screwing around with a level 4 pathogen with no known cure. Get that Doc to a level 4 facility ASAP.
> 
>  Rest of article at above link.


I don't know how they can get even do that without breaking standard procedure. Ebola requires a BSL-4 environment to work with it according to CDC policy. So how is it possible that a patient is treated in a hospital that does not have such an environment ? Why do they break their own protocols ?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I don't know how they can get even do that without breaking standard procedure. Ebola requires a BSL-4 environment to work with it according to CDC policy. So how is it possible that a patient is treated in a hospital that does not have such an environment ? Why do they break their own protocols ?


Neither NY or NJ have a single BSL-4 isolation room.  These bureaucrats know it all and are too arrogant for their own good.  They just want to earn political points.

-t

----------


## orenbus



----------


## orenbus



----------


## devil21

> 


Can you reply to my post to you on page 42 please?

----------


## orenbus

> Can you reply to my post to you on page 42 please?


Not sure how to change my settings, right now I have it set so I see 50+ posts per page, so this thread is up to page 32. 

What post number is it?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Not sure how to change my settings, right now I have it set so I see 50+ posts per page, so this thread is up to page 32. 
> 
> What post number is it?


How the hell did you get 50 posts per page?

I'm limited to thirty.

----------


## devil21

> Not sure how to change my settings, right now I have it set so I see 50+ posts per page, so this thread is up to page 32. 
> 
> What post number is it?


1259

----------


## navy-vet

> Not sure how to change my settings, right now I have it set so I see 50+ posts per page, so this thread is up to page 32. 
> 
> What post number is it?


1259 I think

----------


## orenbus

> 1259


I'll have to get back to you specifically about your question but in the meantime here is some info, there were flights that left Ft. Campbell on Thursday and Saturday with destination of Liberia.

If you are hearing that some troops are returning right now it's most likely those that were deployed some weeks ago, but I can't imagine that number being very large.

US Ebola fighters head to Africa, but will the military and civilian effort be enough?
http://www.washingtonpost.com/nation...9a2_story.html




> Hundreds of Americans have flown to Liberia in the past few days. Thousands more are on the way.
> 
> This Ebola corps is a collection of doctors, nurses, scientists, soldiers, aviators, technicians, mechanics and engineers. Many are volunteers with nonprofit organizations or the government, including uniformed doctors and nurses from the little-known U.S. Public Health Service. Most are military personnel, snapping a salute when are assigned to their mission — “Operation United Assistance.” It does not qualify for combat pay, only hardship-duty incentive pay, which is about $5 a day — before taxes.
> 
> “We’re going over there to take the fight to the enemy,” said Sgt. Maj. John Kolodgy of the 2nd battalion of the 501st Aviation Regiment, stationed in Fort Bliss, which is sending 85 soldiers this weekend to Liberia to provide airlift capability. “In this situation the enemy is Ebola and the spread of Ebola in Africa.”
> 
> *The “Iron Knights” from Fort Bliss, in El Paso, will join hundreds of soldiers from the 101st Airborne who departed for Liberia in flights from Kentucky’s Fort Campbell on Thursday and Saturday. The U.S. military presence in West Africa is expected to grow to more than 900 troops by Sunday, a number that will climb to 3,900 in coming weeks.*
> 
> Global health officials have a plan to bring Ebola victims out of their homes, where they can easily spread the virus, and treat them in health facilities. The 101st Airborne officially took command Saturday of the effort to build 17 Ebola treatment units (ETUs) in Liberia with 100 beds each. 
> ...



Tennessee GOP seeks clarity about Ebola mission
http://www.tennessean.com/story/news...sion/17980831/

101st Airborne to control 'Ebola corps,' thousands of U.S. soldiers, personnel deployed to Africa
http://www.legitgov.org/101st-Airbor...eployed-Africa



> 101st Airborne to control 'Ebola corps,' thousands of U.S. soldiers, personnel deployed to Africa --U.S. military presence in West Africa expected to grow to 3,900 in coming weeks 26 Oct 2014 Hundreds of Americans have flown to Liberia in the past few days. Thousands more are on the way. Most are military personnel, snapping a salute when are assigned to their mission -- "Operation United Assistance." The "Iron Knights" from Fort Bliss, in El Paso, will join hundreds of soldiers from the 101st Airborne who departed for Liberia in flights from Kentucky's Fort Campbell on Thursday and Saturday.

----------


## orenbus

Okay looks like the confusion is because there was an airman group deployed on Sept 26th that are returning now, but that is a small outfit compared to the hundreds and thousands that have been deployed in the last week and are about to be deployed in the coming weeks.

----------


## TheTexan

> Meanwhile...
> 
> Kayes, Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...ebola-in-mali/
> 
> ...


I dunno, seems fairly contained to me.  Contained, to Africa, that is.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Not sure how to change my settings, right now I have it set so I see 50+ posts per page, so this thread is up to page 32.





> How the hell did you get 50 posts per page?
> 
> I'm limited to thirty.


I think orenbus meant 40 posts per page. That's what mine is set at, and for me this thread is up to page 33 right now.

The posts-per-page setting can be changed by going to the "Settings" page (from the "Settings" link at the top of this page or any other).

Then, on the left side of the "Settings" page, under the "My Settings" heading and the "My Account" sub-heading, click the "General Settings" link.

Then, on the "General Settings" page, under the "Thread Display Options" heading, you can change the "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" setting.

There are options for 5, 10, 20, 30 and "Use Forum Default."

"Use Forum Default" will show 40 posts per page.

----------


## orenbus

> I think orenbus meant 40 posts per page.


Yea I meant 40 not 50, thanks for info on where to set this, for some reason couldn't find it.

----------


## osan

> How the hell did you get 50 posts per page?
> 
> I'm limited to thirty.



That's 'cuz you're not as awesome.

OTOH, you're more awesome than me because you can change "Member" to "Needs a bigger boat", so who am I to write?

----------


## presence

> I dunno, seems fairly contained to me.  Contained, to Africa, that is.



*
BRONX: 5 year old @ NYC Bellevue Hospital.  103 Fever Vomiting.  Just returned from Guinea.*
5 Year Old Hospitalized In NYC With Possible _Ebola_ Symptoms
Huffington Post‎ - 2 hours ago

----------


## ghengis86

> *
> BRONX: 5 year old @ NYC Bellevue Hospital.  103 Fever Vomiting.  Just returned from Guinea.*
> 5 Year Old Hospitalized In NYC With Possible _Ebola_ Symptoms
> Huffington Post‎ - 2 hours ago


Why oh why isn't a 21 day, offshore quarantine in effect for travelers from west Africa?  Prevention > reaction with this deadly disease. 

You couldn't plan on bringing Ebola here any better...

----------


## presence

*Bellevue staffers call in ‘sick’ after Ebola arrives*






> _An extraordinary number_ of Bellevue Hospital staffers called in sick  on Friday rather than treat the city’s first Ebola patient — and those  who showed up were terrified to enter his isolation chamber, sources  told The Post.
> 
>  “The nurses on the floor are miserable with a ‘why me?’ attitude,  scared to death and overworked because all their co-workers called out  sick,” one source said.
> 
>  “One nurse even went as far as to pretend she was having a stroke to  get out of working there, but once they cleared her in the ER they sent  her back up,” the source added.


http://nypost.com/2014/10/25/many-be...n-ebola-panic/






previously:





> *Madrid hospital staff quit over Ebola fears - The Guardian*www.theguardian.com › World › EbolaThe Guardian
> 
> 
> Oct 10, 2014 - While no official numbers were available, Elvira González of the SAE _nurses_' union said fear of _Ebola_ had caused some staff to refuse to treat ...





> *Health care workers protest conditions faced in treating Ebola*www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/.../ebol-o14.ht...World Socialist Web Site
> 
> 
> Oct 14, 2014 - _Health care workers_ who have come into contact with _Ebola_ patients are at ... in sick or _quitting_ out of exhaustion and fear of contracting _Ebola_.





> *For Ebola caregivers, enormous fear, risk and bravery ...*www.cnn.com/2014/10/12/health/*ebola*-*health-care*-*workers*/CNN
> 
> 
> Oct 12, 2014 - WHO: At least 416 _health care workers_ have contracted _Ebola_

----------


## presence

*Sign-language interpreter goes viral*

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> *Sign-language interpreter goes viral*


Finally something "interesting" about the Ebola scare...

----------


## seapilot

> Why oh why isn't a 21 day, offshore quarantine in effect for travelers from west Africa?  Prevention > reaction with this deadly disease. 
> 
> You couldn't plan on bringing Ebola here any better...


The governors of NY, IL, and NJ freaked out with the recent quarantine and now are back peddling because the FED said it was too draconian and the media is all out attacking them. Since when is this control all Administration defending the people? Something smells to high heavens on this one. States like NY and IL only do things like this when they are really nervous especially when its their "party" in the WH. 

Now the media is making it seem like it was all political. There is real fear which is the only thing that makes politicos act swiftly and they do not trust the Administration to handle this because they know it cant or wont.

Australia just stopped all immigration from west Africa and no longer is issuing any visas. There were some comments that maybe they should stop visas from US as well because after all we are technically a country with current Ebola cases.

----------


## devil21

> Okay looks like the confusion is because there was an airman group deployed on Sept 26th that are returning now, but that is a small outfit compared to the hundreds and thousands that have been deployed in the last week and are about to be deployed in the coming weeks.


Thanks for the reply.  Will be interesting to watch and see if there's any further media coverage of troops going to Africa or if it goes down the memory hole with the reports of them already returning.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

UGH! This post was in a thread that got moved to hot topics while I was posting it, so I'll post it here...

It's worth noting that the first Ebola outbreak occurred about when we started clear cutting a lot of jungle in Africa.

DNA Sequence Analysis Shows Ebola Outbreak Naturally Ocurring, Not Engineered Virus 
https://www.emptywheel.net/2014/10/2...ineered-virus/

I had really hoped I wasn’t going to have to write this post. Yesterday, Marcy emailed me a link to a Washington’sBlog post that breathlessly asks us “Was Ebola Accidentally Released from a Bioweapons Lab In West Africa?” Sadly, that post relies on an interview with Francis Boyle, whom I admire greatly for his work as a legal scholar on bioweapons. My copy of his book is very well-thumbed. But Boyle and WashingtonsBlog are just wrong here, and it takes only seconds to prove them wrong.

Shortly after getting the email and reading the blog post, I sent out tweets to this summary and this original scientific report which describe work on DNA analysis of Ebola isolated from multiple patients during the current outbreak. That work conclusively shows that the virus in the current outbreak is intimately related to isolates from previous outbreaks with changes only on the order of the naturally occurring mutation rate known for the virus. Further, these random mutations are spread evenly throughout the short run of the virus’s genes and there are clearly no new bits spliced in by a laboratory. Since I wasn’t seeing a lot of traction from the Washington’sBlog post, I was going to let it just sit there.

I should have alerted last night when I heard my wife chuckling over the line “It is difficult to describe working with a horse infected with Ebola”, but I merely laughed along with her and didn’t ask where she read it.

This morning, while perusing the Washington Post, I saw that Joby Warrick has returned to his beat as the new Judy Miller. Along with the line about the Ebola-infected horse, Warrick’s return to beating the drums over bioweapons fear boasts a headline that could have been penned by WashingtonsBlog: “Ebola crisis rekindles concerns about secret research in Russian military labs“.

Warrick opens with a re-telling of a tragic accident in 1996 in a Soviet lab where a technician accidentally infected herself with Ebola. He uses that to fan flames around Soviet work in that era:

The fatal lab accident and a similar one in 2004 offer a rare glimpse into a 35-year history of Soviet and Russian interest in the Ebola virus. The research began amid intense secrecy with an ambitious effort to assess Ebola’s potential as a biological weapon, and it later included attempts to manipulate the virus’s genetic coding, U.S. officials and researchers say. Those efforts ultimately failed as Soviet scientists stumbled against natural barriers that make Ebola poorly suited for bio*warfare.
The bioweapons program officially ended in 1991, but Ebola research continued in Defense Ministry laboratories, where it remains largely invisible despite years of appeals by U.S. officials to allow greater transparency. Now, at a time when the world is grappling with an unprecedented Ebola crisis, the wall of secrecy surrounding the labs looms still larger, arms-control experts say, feeding conspiracy theories and raising suspicions.
/snip/
Enhancing the threat is the facilities’ collection of deadly germs, which presumably includes the strains Soviet scientists tried to manipulate to make them hardier, deadlier and more difficult to detect, said Smithson, now a senior fellow with the James Martin Center for Nonproliferation Studies, a research institute based in Monterey, Calif.
“We have ample accounts from defectors that these are not just strains from nature, but strains that have been deliberately enhanced,” she said.
Only when we get three paragraphs from the end of the article do we get the most important bit of information to be gleaned from the Soviet work on Ebola:

Ultimately, the effort to concoct a more dangerous form of Ebola appears to have failed. Mutated strains died quickly, and Soviet researchers eventually reached a conclusion shared by many U.S. bio*defense experts today: Ebola is a poor candidate for either biological warfare or terrorism, compared with viruses such as smallpox, which is highly infectious, or the hardy, easily dispersible bacteria that causes anthrax.
Note also that, in order to make Ebola more scary, Warrick completely fails to mention the escape of weaponized anthrax from a Soviet facility in 1979, infecting 94 and killing 64, dwarfing the toll from the two Ebola accidents.

And lest we calm down about Ebola and the other bioweapons the Soviets worked on, Warrick leaves us this charming tidbit to end the article:

“One must assume that whatever genetically engineered bacterial and viral forms were created . . . remain stored in the culture collections of the Russian Federation Ministry of Defense.”
Okay, so after we finish peeing our pants over the warnings from WashingtonsBlogPost, here are the clear scientific data showing that the virus actually circulating in West Africa fits perfectly within the genetics one would expect from a natural outbreak. From the summary article, we have this:

For their study, published in the August 28 online issue of Science, Gire’s group sequenced viral DNA of samples collected from 78 confirmed Ebola patients in Sierra Leone between late May and mid-June. For 13 of these patients, they collected samples at multiple time points, resulting in a total of 99 viral genome sequences. They compared these Ebola genomes to each other, as well as to three published genomes from Guinea, and 20 sequences generated from previous Ebola outbreaks.
The genomic analysis revealed that the current version of the virus in West Africa most likely spread from Middle Africa within the past 10 years. They also found that the viruses causing this outbreak and the two previous ones diverged from a common ancestor around 2004. This means that these outbreaks arose from different “jumps” from the animal reservoir to the human population. The similarity between samples from the current outbreak confirm that it originated from a single jump, and since that time the disease has spread exclusively from human to human. This is different from previous outbreaks, which had spread via multiple zoonotic events.
If we go to the paper in Science, here are the details of what was found in the DNA sequencing:

We combined the 78 Sierra Leonean sequences with three published Guinean samples (3) [correcting 21 likely sequencing errors in the latter (6)] to obtain a data set of 81 sequences. They reveal 341 fixed substitutions (35 nonsynonymous, 173 synonymous, and 133 noncoding) between the 2014 EBOV and all previously published EBOV sequences, with an additional 55 single-nucleotide polymorphisms (SNPs; 15 nonsynonymous, 25 synonymous, and 15 noncoding), fixed within individual patients, within the West African outbreak. Notably, the Sierra Leonean genomes differ from PCR probes for four separate assays used for EBOV and pan-filovirus diagnostics (table S3).
Deep-sequence coverage allowed identification of 263 iSNVs (73 nonsynonymous, 108 synonymous, 70 noncoding, and 12 frameshift) in the Sierra Leone patients (6). For all patients with multiple time points, consensus sequences were identical and iSNV frequencies remained stable (fig. S4). One notable intrahost variation is the RNA editing site of the glycoprotein (GP) gene (fig. S5A) (10–12), which we characterized in patients (6).
So they found a few hundred single changes in the coding sequence of the virus, spread throughout the genome of the virus. The most important bit of the work is the next paragraph:

Phylogenetic comparison to all 20 genomes from earlier outbreaks suggests that the 2014 West African virus likely spread from central Africa within the past decade. Rooting the phylogeny using divergence from other ebolavirus genomes is problematic (Fig. 2A and fig. S6) (6, 13). However, rooting the tree on the oldest outbreak reveals a strong correlation between sample date and root-to-tip distance, with a substitution rate of 8 × 10−4 per site per year (Fig. 2B and fig. S7) (13). This suggests that the lineages of the three most recent outbreaks all diverged from a common ancestor at roughly the same time, around 2004 (Fig. 2C and Fig. 3A), which supports the hypothesis that each outbreak represents an independent zoonotic event from the same genetically diverse viral population in its natural reservoir.
Translating from the technical language here, what the scientists are saying is that if they compare the DNA sequence data from this outbreak to data from previous outbreaks, it is clear that all of the isolates seen are quite similar. The computer programs for graphically representing these relationships are thrown off slightly by the facts that there is diversity in the pool of viruses circulating in the wild and that the virus also tends to mutate over time. By making the logical assumption of “rooting” the relationships among isolates by putting the oldest one at the bottom of the “tree”, the relationships then all fit perfectly and allow a calculation of the mutation rate over time. Simply put, if the virus circulating now were a product of laboratory manipulation to change the virus, it is very likely that the number of changes that would have been introduced would have blown up the phyologenetic analysis of the current outbreak virus when compared to previous outbreaks. The only way an engineered virus could be involved in this current outbreak would be if somehow a scientist understood how just a very small number of single nucleotide changes could make this virus suddenly more virulent.

While there is a hint that perhaps this virus may be more virulent in the evidence that this outbreak may trace to only one jump from a host species instead of several (although I’ve seen analyses suggesting that this outbreak was just unlucky in getting to highly populated areas quickly, accounting for its spread) the authors of the study demonstrate that our knowledge of Ebola is not yet at a level where one could put just those few changes into the genome to achieve higher virulence. In fact, one of the driving reasons for carrying out this study was to identify just those changes that can affect virulence so that the information can possibly be put to use in developing vaccines or other treatments, as seen in the final two paragraphs of the publication:

As in every EVD outbreak, the 2014 EBOV variant carries a number of genetic changes distinct to this lineage; our data do not address whether these differences are related to the severity of the outbreak. However, the catalog of 395 mutations, including 50 fixed nonsynonymous changes with 8 at positions with high levels of conservation across ebolaviruses, provides a starting point for such studies (table S4).
To aid in relief efforts and facilitate rapid global research, we have immediately released all sequence data as it is generated. Ongoing epidemiological and genomic surveillance is imperative to identify viral determinants of transmission dynamics, monitor viral changes and adaptation, ensure accurate diagnosis, guide research on therapeutic targets, and refine public health strategies. It is our hope that this work will aid the multidisciplinary international efforts to understand and contain this expanding epidemic.
As a sad postscript, the paper is dedicated to five health care workers among the paper’s authors who died of Ebola during the time the manuscript was in preparation:

Tragically, five co-authors, who contributed greatly to public health and research efforts in Sierra Leone, contracted EVD and lost their battle with the disease before this manuscript could be published: Mohamed Fullah, Mbalu Fonnie, Alex Moigboi, Alice Kovoma, and S. Humarr Khan. We wish to honor their memory.

-t

----------


## Occam's Banana

> The governors of NY, IL, and NJ freaked out with the recent quarantine and now are back peddling because the FED said it was too draconian and the media is all out attacking them. Since when is this control all Administration defending the people? Something smells to high heavens on this one. States like NY and IL only do things like this when they are really nervous especially when its their "party" in the WH. 
> 
> Now the media is making it seem like it was all political. There is real fear which is the only thing that makes politicos act swiftly and they do not trust the Administration to handle this because they know it cant or wont.


If the Feds were the ones pushing "draconian" policies and the states were the ones taking a more "laid back" approach, the situation would be the same.

The Feds have no toleration for significant dissent from its policies, and will not countenance decentralized (e.g., state-level) responses to Ebola that do not comport with their own (whatever they might be - "draconian," "laid back" or anything in between).

IOW: The Feds can't stand it when any eggs are not in their basket.
Whenever that happens, they will "cry 'havoc!' and let slip the lapdogs of propaganda" ...

----------


## seapilot

http://www.theatlantic.com/national/...1-days/381901/

Good article.




> *21 Days
> An expert in biological warfare warns against complacency in public measures against Ebola.*


Interesting that not all have fever symptoms when contagious with Ebola.




> For 4.1 percent of patients, based on mathematical modeling, the period between exposure and onset of the first symptoms is longer than 21 days. *Around 13 percent of infected people in the current outbreak did not have a documented fever, according to a New England Journal of Medicine report last month.* As Hatfill noted in his manuscript, researchers studying an outbreak in Uganda in late 2000 reported that "the commonest symptom … was fever, but this occurred in only 85 percent of the cases.” Another study of that outbreak found fever in only 88 percent. A study of the 1995 outbreak in the Democratic Republic of Congo found fever in 93 percent of the 84 people who died.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Just announced:  all troops returning from Western Africa will be quarantined for 21 days.

-t

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Just announced:  all troops returning from Western Africa will be quarantined for 21 days.
> 
> -t


I hope this was the policy all along, and it includes those AF guys just now returning.

And damn them for sending the troops into this.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I hope this was the policy all along, and it includes those AF guys just now returning.
> 
> And damn them for sending the troops into this.


No gunny, you know that "the troops" are just cannon fodder.  "The policy" is whatever they say it is on that day.  It will change depending on the mission...

I was talking to a friend of mine who was a marine in Viet Nam about this and he told me about his "experiences" with the VA.  I mentioned that they really have less "problem" with the boys who died over there and only the ones who came back became a liability.  He says he's going to make as much noise as he can so they don't forget about him and his medical needs...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Nurse #2 is well and has been sprung.
UMD Medical center just got a suspected case.

-t

----------


## francisco

> ...UMD Medical center just got a suspected case.






> BALTIMORE —*A patient who was isolated at the University of Maryland Medical Center in Baltimore for Ebola testing Monday evening does not have the deadly virus, officials announced Tuesday*.


http://www.wbaltv.com/health/univers...sting/29370708

----------


## S.Shorland

CDC finally admit Ebola can spread via droplets: http://nypost.com/2014/10/29/cdc-adm...-spread-ebola/
Also,MIT demonstrates sneezes can travel  farther than previously thought.Taken together with Ebola surviving 7 weeks on surfaces in cold weather:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ebola necrobump...




> Up to 319 people dead as Congo Ebola outbreak worsens
> More than 300 dead in Ebola outbreak 
> 
> (CNN) — One of the deadliest Ebola outbreaks in history continues to worsen in the Democratic Republic of Congo with as many as 319 people now dead.
> 
> The Ministry of Health said Tuesday that 542 Ebola cases had been recorded in the province of North Kivu -- 494 of which have been confirmed. Of the 319 believed to have died from the virus so far, 271 have been confirmed.
> ...
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/18/healt...ntl/index.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  U.S. healthcare worker who may have been exposed to the Ebola virus  while treating patients in the Democratic Republic of Congo arrived in  the United States on Saturday and was put in quarantine in Nebraska.The  medic, who is not exhibiting symptoms of Ebola, will remain under  observation for up to two weeks at the University of Nebraska Medical  Center (UNMC) in Omaha, Nebraska Medicine said in a statement.
The individual's name was not released for privacy reasons.

The Ebola outbreak in Democratic Republic of Congo is the second worst  ever and has killed 356 of the 585 people infected since it began six  months ago, according to the World Health Organization.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/u-medic-quara...230336272.html

----------

